# The User Rank List (Updated List)



## Blue (Apr 2, 2005)

Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:

Academy Student---*0  * 
Rookie-------------* 50     *
Genin--------------* 100     *
Chuunin------------* 200     *
Academy Teacher---*300     *
ANBU Recruit------*  450     *
Special Jounin------* 600     *
Examiner------------*750     *
Elite Teacher--------*900     *
Torture Specialist--*  1,100     *
ANBU Squad Leader--*1,300     *
Jounin---------------*1,500     *
ANBU Captain-------* 1,800     *
Missing-nin---------*  2,100     *
Elite Jounin----------* 2,500     *
S-Class Missing-nin---*3,000     *
Legendary Ninja------*4,000* 
Kage----------------* 6,000     *
Hokage--------------*8,000* 
Shinobi no Kami-----* 10,000*
Shinobi no Megami------*15,000* 
Narutoforums Deity-------*20,000*
Chill Out With the Damn Posts - *25,000*

Credit to Mizura for most of these. 
Again, those who think to make irrelevant posts to reach a new rank: Don't.
*
Updated Rankings:*


----------



## monk3 (Apr 2, 2005)

see that makes everything a whole lot easier.. thnx KnK


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up knk


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't I get credit? I mean...i made the list...mizura just modified it alittle to help me...sigh...


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2005)

what about something for 20.000 harhrhr


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2005)

Lo Gah Lok said:
			
		

> Don't I get credit? I mean...i made the list...mizura just modified it alittle to help me...sigh...


Good Job! (Pats on back)


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> what about something for 20.000 harhrhr



And...added.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2005)

oooooh u made me godess, sweet!!! ^^


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 7, 2005)

Goddess requires more posts than God? Hmm, maybe we should eliminate gender specific titles, or at the very least, change it to Shinobi No Megami to be consistent. XD


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't see why "Torture specialist" is a rank....


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, honestly it should be God, that being just a little bit more gender-neutral, but she's the only one with anywhere near 15k posts at the moment, so... *shrugs*


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 7, 2005)

But still, my consistency comment still applies, right? XD


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 7, 2005)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Goddess requires more posts than God? Hmm, maybe we should eliminate gender specific titles, or at the very least, change it to Shinobi No Megami to be consistent. XD



* Nods hed in approval*


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2005)

Ah, true.   

*goes to change*

There, and I replaced Narutoforums God with a less repetitive synonym.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Well, honestly it should be God, that being just a little bit more gender-neutral, but she's the only one with anywhere near 15k posts at the moment, so... *shrugs*


If she keeps up her current rate of posting, she won't need that title in less than about a month. Once she ascends to NF God, change the 15,000 title back and edit the 20,000 title to NF Goddess.

Edit: Ah. Already changed the 20k title.


----------



## Strider-Hiryu (Apr 7, 2005)

i though special jounin was better than normal.
if im right why only need 600 for special and 1500 for normal.


----------



## Zerolok (Apr 7, 2005)

I think 20 000 posts should be "Chill out with the damn posts!"  Then again, thats just my opinion


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 7, 2005)

Because Jounin are more well-rounded than Tokubetsu Jounin, who only specialise in one or two areas.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2005)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Goddess requires more posts than God? Hmm, maybe we should eliminate gender specific titles, or at the very least, change it to Shinobi No Megami to be consistent. XD


Admin = KnK = female
most posts = sayoko = female
guys have nothing to say in this mather


----------



## Reznor (Apr 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> guys have nothing to say in this mather


----------



## Psyconorikan (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks so much for the list! very helpful! ^^


----------



## KinKaze (Apr 10, 2005)

Hahaha, I really like that of the 25,000 posts.
"Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000" =D
But I actually wonder if that's possible....25,000 Posts!!
Sayoko, you got 15,670 Posts??!!?!?! I mean, How is That Possible??!!!
It's Like; MASAKA!!!!! (impossible)
You Post 100 posts a day?


----------



## hiamy (Apr 12, 2005)

thanx for d post...
been wondering how to get my rank up now i know...

he/she already got well over 15K+ post so i believe another 10K will not be hard....
its more like 1000 post per day


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice too know =)


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

> he/she already got well over 15K+ post so i believe another 10K will not be hard....
> its more like 1000 post per day


more like half a year =\


----------



## Seraphim (Apr 13, 2005)

Well either way Sayoko, you obviously have the 25k post title reserved for yourself XD
I give it about4 or 5 months


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> akatsu na,hsvhlk


hello Braindead retard! =]


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> hello Braindead retard! =]



Well said! 

He's posting like crazy in fanclubs to get into the bathhouse.


----------



## Blinus (Apr 13, 2005)

So... is this permanent now? It's changed like 5 times now, I'm wondering if it'll really stay this way.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Well said!
> 
> He's posting like crazy in fanclubs to get into the bathhouse.


LOL, i know to see his IQ!


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 13, 2005)

Shouldnt there be a rank called "ANBU Elite''?


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL. sorry, my bad. I dont even know about the bathhouse.


----------



## Aman (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is Examiner above Special jounin? The leader of the Exam should be but those Examiners are just elite chuunin.


----------



## Kalmah (Apr 19, 2005)

I say if some1 reaches 30,000 they getta make ther own


----------



## Sayo (Apr 19, 2005)

SuperPervert said:
			
		

> I say if some1 reaches 30,000 they getta make ther own


hmmm, don't think i'll get to that number. . .


----------



## KageMane (Apr 19, 2005)

I started postin yesterday... dammm

I'd like to have a real life apart from Naruto Forums!! I don think I'll post more than 200... one never knows though....


----------



## 512 (Apr 21, 2005)

Good Grief... A long way to gooo.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 21, 2005)

How many posts to get Akatsuki and Akatsuki Leader?


----------



## shinjuu (Apr 21, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> How many posts to get Akatsuki and Akatsuki Leader?



none, akatsuki are smods (or admins or whatever) you can't get that rank with posting


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Admin = KnK = female
> most posts = sayoko = female
> guys have nothing to say in this mather


sexists!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathinstinct (Apr 21, 2005)

Kyub said:
			
		

> sexists!!!!!!!!!!


What didn't realize that fact yet?


----------



## superman_1 (Apr 21, 2005)

yay....the list now makes everything clear....was wondering wat the post requirements and different ranks were....anyways...its now there....good......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 21, 2005)

The ranks look good but it would look a little better is Torture Specialist was taken out. Something like Chuunin Team Leader would be better.


----------



## Matenka (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, that's really handy. Pretty cool all those ranks  I'm always curious when you "level-up" to a new rank


----------



## Sayo (Apr 26, 2005)

Kyub said:
			
		

> sexists!!!!!!!!!!


and i bet your a good catholic kid who never watches pr0n and/or violence and doesn't have sex untill he marries some1 and be loyal untill death, suuuuure. . .


----------



## Asmodeus (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, I'm Catholic...and I haven't found one of the Catholics you're talking about yet, lol

And why are you in here anyway? You already have like umpteen million posts...they should just have a rank named "Sayoko" and get it out of the way....


----------



## Sayo (Apr 26, 2005)

Asmodeus said:
			
		

> Well, I'm Catholic...and I haven't found one of the Catholics you're talking about yet, lol
> 
> And why are you in here anyway? You already have like umpteen million posts...they should just have a rank named "Sayoko" and get it out of the way....


i was joking on him with something called sarcasm ;/
and im very much satisfied with mymegamie title (:


----------



## Asmodeus (Apr 26, 2005)

...you're kidding? That was sarcasm? >.>....sorry, you left of the [SARCASM][/SARCASM] tags so I didn't know, lol


----------



## Sayo (Apr 26, 2005)

Asmodeus said:
			
		

> ...you're kidding? That was sarcasm? >.>....sorry, you left of the [SARCASM][/SARCASM] tags so I didn't know, lol


it's ok, i can understand you can't comprehend such awesomness >__>


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Apr 26, 2005)

i have a question and it might be a stupid one:
how can you be a special jounin before a normal jounin


----------



## Gooba (Apr 26, 2005)

kakashie-sensei said:
			
		

> i have a question and it might be a stupid one:
> how can you be a special jounin before a normal jounin


Because Special is a lower rank. 
Kage>Jounin>Special Jounin>Chuunin>Genin>Student


----------



## Druid_kami (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanx for the List. I just joined and was wondeing what all the Ninja ranks where.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah. I like the new ranks. Im moving up


----------



## kakashie-sensei (Apr 27, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Because Special is a lower rank.
> Kage>Jounin>Special Jounin>Chuunin>Genin>Student



thank you 
i didn't know that


----------



## Zerkreaper (Apr 27, 2005)

thanx i needed this ALOT anywayz i have a LOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG way to go


----------



## g0dzi11a (Apr 27, 2005)

And to think after all this time - I might have more posts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2005)

Zerkreaper said:
			
		

> thanx i needed this ALOT anywayz i have a LOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG way to go




Believe me, you won't even realize how fast you've reached a 1000 post


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Believe me, you won't even realize how fast you've reached a 1000 post


or *s*_i*x*_t*e*_e*n*t_*ho*u_s_*end* :eyeroll


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> or *s*_i*x*_t*e*_e*n*t_*ho*u_s_*end* :eyeroll




*dies*........... :xp


----------



## g0dzi11a (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> or *s*_i*x*_t*e*_e*n*t_*ho*u_s_*end* :eyeroll


I'm actually not surprised you reached 16,000 seeing as how you post in this topic alone so much.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

g0dzi11a said:
			
		

> I'm actually not surprised you reached 16,000 seeing as how you post in this topic alone so much.


well i mostly just talk with poeple who start talking to me, like you know, this reply is a responce to your comment.


----------



## g0dzi11a (Apr 28, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well i mostly just talk with poeple who start talking to me, like you know, this reply is a responce to your comment.


I think I sounded a little mean in that so sorry if you thought it was mean too. =\ But yeah, I understand.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

g0dzi11a said:
			
		

> I think I sounded a little mean in that so sorry if you thought it was mean too. =\ But yeah, I understand.


bwhahaha, that is funny, *pats godzilla* even if a nub flames me i wouldn't consider it mean


----------



## treeeb (Apr 28, 2005)

damnit soo long to become a genin heh eh


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 28, 2005)

LOL. I especially like the 25000 one. =]


----------



## Sayo (Apr 28, 2005)

ooooh, just 14000 to go P:


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 28, 2005)

There should really be a "Sannin" Rank.

Makes sense.


----------



## Vetrean (Apr 28, 2005)

Legendary ninja more or less = Sannin, I believe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2005)

Lukannon said:
			
		

> Legendary ninja more or less = Sannin, I believe.




sannin ........Legendary Ninja, no difference to me


----------



## Teijin (Apr 28, 2005)

i wish i had 16 thousand posts


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2005)

Teijin said:
			
		

> i wish i had 16 thousand posts




That role is reserved for only one person


----------



## Tenacious D (Apr 28, 2005)

I cant really think how long it would take to reach 16000 posts. 

Someone had alot of time on their hands...XD


----------



## TheGreenBeast (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah its pretty scary to imagine someone posting that much... everyone has somewhat of life im guessing


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

TheGreenBeast said:
			
		

> yeah its pretty scary to imagine someone posting that much... everyone has somewhat of life im guessing


wow, no shit  
reason i have that much posts is that i started severall things when i came here included GFX and that also takes alot of time and it's also a challenge.
as for the forum, when i came here i didn't even know how to put up images :/
and besides it's realy fun, but i spend most of my time here around november/december i think . . .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Shino Aburame said:
			
		

> I cant really think how long it would take to reach 16000 posts.
> 
> Someone had alot of time on their hands...XD




Defintely, It takes me all day to post about 200 posts, and someone can post near a thousand in one day 

One word: Impossible :xp


----------



## Sayo (Apr 29, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Defintely, It takes me all day to post about 200 posts, and someone can post near a thousand in one day
> 
> One word: Impossible :xp


well the forum was much busyer back then and a bunch of people used to post together in like 2 a 3 threads so it was very fast >,>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> well the forum was much busyer back then and a bunch of people used to post together in like 2 a 3 threads so it was very fast >,>



Well, yeah.....

And it looks like it was busy a couple of hours ago....when a couple of members spammed up over 500 posts each :xp in a matter of hours.


----------



## shadow_sand (Apr 30, 2005)

What does shinobi no megami mean?? *is not japanese*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2005)

shadow_sand said:
			
		

> What does shinobi no megami mean?? *is not japanese*


it's the female version of shinobi no kami, means godess i believe.. .


----------



## Deathinstinct (Apr 30, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> it's the female version of shinobi no kami, means godess i believe.. .


Yep, it's Goddess of Ninjas (and 'shadow sand' it is actually japanese).


----------



## shadow_sand (Apr 30, 2005)

Deathinstinct i was saying that I'M not japanese. I know the wrod is. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> it's the female version of shinobi no kami, means godess i believe.. .




Only 9000 more posts to go to get this rank


----------



## Sayo (May 5, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Only 9000 more posts to go to get this rank


great, that means i'll have 18000 additiona posts by then since i post twice as much xP j/k


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> great, that means i'll have 18000 additiona posts by then since i post twice as much xP j/k




Knowing you, that is an understatement


----------



## Raine The Dumb One (May 7, 2005)

*ok*

now i can understand the listing.......


----------



## Sayo (May 7, 2005)

w00t, got myself a special rank


----------



## Zerolok (May 7, 2005)

I just realized that my rank suggestion was accepted ing  I can now say I have accomplished something constructive in my life


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> w00t, got myself a special rank




what does it mean


----------



## The Scenester (May 7, 2005)

My rank has been the same for ages now =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> My rank has been the same for ages now =\



Just post 800-900 more times and you'll be okay


----------



## RodMack (May 7, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> Just post 800-900 more times and you'll be okay


that goes for me as well


----------



## dorkeemindee (May 8, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - *25,000*



LOL! Sweet!!!


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> what does it mean


Executioner 

>D


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Executioner
> 
> >D




Remind me not to peeve you off


----------



## The Scenester (May 8, 2005)

I knew what it meant. Her usertitle was that for a while and I saw her asking to translate that ;D

Hmz. Need to post more =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> I knew what it meant. Her usertitle was that for a while and I saw her asking to translate that ;D
> 
> Hmz. Need to post more =\



I've been trying to tell you that 

Your rank has pretty much stayed the same for quite awhile now.


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

TScenester said:
			
		

> Hmz. Need to post more =\


yeh me 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh me 2




You need more posts like I need more video games


----------



## Sayo (May 8, 2005)

majinveggito said:
			
		

> You need more posts like I need more video games


addicting eh? >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> addicting eh? >_>



Very addicting, indeed 

*goes on his daily trip to gamestop store*


----------



## exar14kun (May 8, 2005)

thanks for the clarification


----------



## kimcarl (May 9, 2005)

Blueshift said:
			
		

> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50 	*
> ...



ooohh... so that is how they are ranked... can i at least make it to a chuunin? hehe... maybe not..


----------



## Sunrider (May 9, 2005)

So, if I ever have enough free time to make it to 15,000 posts, I get to be the GODDESS of shinobi? 

*unzips fly, checks in pants*
Yep, still there....
...
...
...Hmmm, I don't think that is gonna work out so well... :\


----------



## RodMack (May 9, 2005)

kimcarl said:
			
		

> ooohh... so that is how they are ranked... can i at least make it to a chuunin? hehe... maybe not..


if u keep posting where ur post count will raise, u'll get to chuunin quicker than u think.


----------



## Lubay (May 9, 2005)

kimcarl said:
			
		

> ooohh... so that is how they are ranked... can i at least make it to a chuunin? hehe... maybe not..



you can make it to a chunnin it only takes like 3 to 4 days


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm Special Jounin..um can I stay special jounin until I reach, anbu squad leader?  I don't really care for those crappy teacher, examiner and torture ranks..

Well I know it's not possible, just wanted to express my distaste.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


i see that more as an insult, lol.  =\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i see that more as an insult, lol.  =\




Yep, I hope they come up with another name, before I reach that...

But they have at least a year or two, before that happens


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 12, 2005)

WTF?...that should be an insult!  What you want a pet on the back?  I agree with the rank...chill out with all the damn post.  I would like you to meet my friend, his name is sunshine go enjoy.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> WTF?...that should be an insult!  What you want a pet on the back?  I agree with the rank...chill out with all the damn post.  I would like you to meet my friend, his name is sunshine go enjoy.


you'll understand once u have been here for sucha long time my dear newb (:
but i forgot i wont be having any of these ranks since i have my own ^_^


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you'll understand once u have been here for sucha long time my dear newb (:
> but i forgot i wont be having any of these ranks since i have my own ^_^



You know I joined two months after you right?  And what are you trying to say anyway, will I reach a lvl of insanity once I gain some sorta absolute power after gaining enough posts.


----------



## Sayo (May 12, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> You know I joined two months after you right?  And what are you trying to say anyway, will I reach a lvl of insanity once I gain some sorta absolute power after gaining enough posts.


you realise that a genious and insanity go often quite well together (;


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you realise that a genious and insanity go often quite well together (;



True, I'll give you that.

You know that genius is one of the most commonly misspelled words? (true fact) I use to not believe that it was misspelled _that_ much until I've seen many people mispell it when it's right in front of them.


----------



## ohhinnpee (May 13, 2005)

my first post, only 24999, like cake....


----------



## A Black Dude (May 13, 2005)

yeah...im i've ben here since sept. and im only at 300. why did they make all the bogus ass ranks anyway?


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

A Black Dude said:
			
		

> yeah...im i've ben here since sept. and im only at 300. why did they make all the bogus ass ranks anyway?


they made the "bogus ass" ranks couse it's part of the system and they always have been here, the admins just changed it lately since the previous ranks sucked.. .


----------



## SoulFirez (May 13, 2005)

Check out my rank, kekeke.


----------



## Gaia (May 13, 2005)

Oh there's no Akatsuki rank.


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

Gaia said:
			
		

> Oh there's no Akatsuki rank.


there's an easy answer to that, only the smods have the akatsuki rank, mods have the rank "moderator" and most admins have the rank overlord or something else than on the normall ranking list, they also have their names written differently like in boldor underlined in red, this way it's easy to recon the forums staff. .


----------



## Gaia (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> there's an easy answer to that, only the smods have the akatsuki rank, mods have the rank "moderator" and most admins have the rank overlord or something else than on the normall ranking list, they also have their names written differently like in boldor underlined in red, this way it's easy to recon the forums staff. .



No fair XD LOL
Just kidding, yeah I think that's fair


----------



## SoulFirez (May 13, 2005)

I still pwn you all.


----------



## Ninja Genius (May 13, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> there's an easy answer to that, only the smods have the akatsuki rank, mods have the rank "moderator" and most admins have the rank overlord or something else than on the normall ranking list, they also have their names written differently like in boldor underlined in red, this way it's easy to recon the forums staff. .



zomg! you are my hero marry me


----------



## Sayo (May 13, 2005)

Ninja Genius said:
			
		

> zomg! you are my hero marry me


don't get excited now


----------



## Freed (May 26, 2005)

Hey Sakoyo, do you have any clue what your rank name means? "Shikeishikkoujin" I doo not but I would like to know...does it mean Legendary Shinobi or something?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 26, 2005)

Im glad im now a Jounin


----------



## Freed (May 26, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Im glad im now a Jounin



Congrats...I finally became rookie! 
I'll soon become Gening hopefully...the thing is, I never spam and I don't always post, I only post when talking to friends or to debate a theory with my own beliefs.


----------



## skmt999 (May 26, 2005)

Sadly, I won't be a Special Jounin much longer. The rank I wanted most of all... and by next week I'll have posted my way out of it.

I suppose I could stop posting, but that kind of negates the 'point' of having joined a forum. *sigh*


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (May 26, 2005)

I coulda been A whole lot higher than i am but stupid school and all  But elite jounin is all i want.


----------



## Gooba (May 26, 2005)

> Sadly, I won't be a Special Jounin much longer. The rank I wanted most of all... and by next week I'll have posted my way out of it.
> 
> I suppose I could stop posting, but that kind of negates the 'point' of having joined a forum. *sigh*


When I hit 1337 I stopped posting everywhere but the fanclub and off topic for 24 hours, which is a lot for me.  Eventually I couldn't help myself.


----------



## another_jounin (May 27, 2005)

I'll probably never get higher than Academy Teacher because I nearly always have to post something that makes sense and I don't have loads of free time.


----------



## sel (Jun 1, 2005)

how many posts is akatsuki, cos i see that a lot


----------



## Jordy (Jun 1, 2005)

Akatsuki isn't a rank.. Look at the first page.


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

6THokage said:
			
		

> how many posts is akatsuki, cos i see that a lot


only admins and Super moderators have that rank. . .



> Hey Sakoyo, do you have any clue what your rank name means? "Shikeishikkoujin" I doo not but I would like to know...does it mean Legendary Shinobi or something?


"Executioner"


----------



## sel (Jun 1, 2005)

awwwww... that sucks

how do u become one, just asking..


----------



## Sayo (Jun 1, 2005)

6THokage said:
			
		

> awwwww... that sucks
> 
> how do u become one, just asking..


you want to become a Smod just couse of the rank akatsuki ???  *smack*


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you want to become a Smod just couse of the rank akatsuki ???  *smack*


 now how did I see that response coming?


----------



## shizuru (Jun 1, 2005)

thanks that helped me out alot (I'm new) ^^;


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Jun 1, 2005)

fianlly still ive posted a trillion times but it only counts if u post on different forums lol that makes it that much more challenging YAY!


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 6, 2005)

Anybody here yet

Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

shadowbigboss said:
			
		

> Anybody here yet
> 
> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


nope, i have the highest till now .. .


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

Hurry up cel, I want to see my user rank suggestion in use XD


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Hurry up cel, I want to see my user rank suggestion in use XD


well I'm sry but my rank will remain "Shikeishikkoujin"  (:


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

awww shoot XD  Can't you wear my title for like, just a little =o?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

maybe if an admin feels like raping me when the time comes. . .


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmmm, I can have that arranged.... Seriously....


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 6, 2005)

*rapes zero*


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

:err :err :err Wrong target matey


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry you just look too much like a girl ing ing


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

Im not the one who wears makeup and plays dress up XD


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 6, 2005)

I miss my Special Jounin status.  (*helps rape Zero*)


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Jun 6, 2005)

Argh i want a custom rank 2.


----------



## Zerolok (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn, getting raped from both sides :|


----------



## Sayo (Jun 6, 2005)

michaelbirotte said:
			
		

> Argh i want a custom rank 2.


*sticks out tongue*


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 6, 2005)

what is Shikeishikkoujin, is that suppose to be higher then hokage and all

but still, woah, how long you been on this forum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2005)

shadowbigboss said:
			
		

> what is Shikeishikkoujin, is that suppose to be higher then hokage and all
> 
> but still, woah, how long you been on this forum




Her membership date says October, mystery solved  j/k


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 6, 2005)

He probably meant "Whoa *look* how long you've been on the forum!?" Yeah. That makes more sense.

May the sporks be with you. ;-)


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 6, 2005)

Now i feel stupid

i know it is a she now


----------



## Sayo (Jun 7, 2005)

> mystery solved





> Now i feel stupid
> 
> i know it is a she now


hurray D:


----------



## Fuchoin_kazuki (Jun 7, 2005)

lol, i always thought that your status went on your rep, dunno why like, lol. o well live n learn


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jun 7, 2005)

this one will make it my 100

im a Genin now

i just saw that 18 forum 
Guess i take peak


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jun 24, 2005)

Im gonna be a chuunin


----------



## Gipo (Jun 24, 2005)

How do you reach 100 posts let alone 20k without spamming.... oooh spam theres an idea! arf (jokes)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2005)

Missing-Nin? Alright


----------



## Kepa (Jun 24, 2005)

Gipo said:
			
		

> How do you reach 100 posts let alone 20k without spamming.... oooh spam theres an idea! arf (jokes)


patience and commitment!!!


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jun 26, 2005)

Im gonna do 25,000 posts


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a hard enough time posting over ten times in a day (not counting random FC posts....) I see people out there who consistantly post 15-20 posts a day, and I wonder how they do it... They aren't really spammers, either.

I guess I should go poke around in the odd sections of the forum more, post in the mall more... that sort of thing.


----------



## Nybarius (Jun 26, 2005)

I've been on a post-raising drive lately.  I just try to get into the spirit of whatever random thread I wander by.  Seems to work pretty well, although the fact that I've got copious amounts of free time at the moment certainly doesn't hurt.  (Well, it doesn't hurt my post count, at least.)


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, freetime does help. It's hard to keep up with a conversaion in ANY thread, much less five, if you don't have the time to check up on them all.

I tend to forget where I've been and miss out on chances to make follow-up remarks. It makes me seem distant and uncaring - to pop into a conversation, say something and then never come back. I don't mean to... I just have stuff going on and then when I get back it's either too late or I've forgotten where it was I'd posted.


----------



## Rinoa old (Jun 27, 2005)

i have a question i posts abt 100 soemthing posts but then my posts dosplay on like this one is 16..anyone can tell mii why?


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 27, 2005)

Rinoa said:
			
		

> i have a question i posts abt 100 soemthing posts but then my posts dosplay on like this one is 16..anyone can tell mii why?



That's because not all the sections you post in make your posts count. When you post in the FC section for instance, your posts won't increase. Sections like the Ichiraku Ramen and Offtopic do make it count (;


----------



## Rendan (Jun 27, 2005)

Why in Fc posts don't count?


----------



## Sayo (Jun 27, 2005)

Shishi-Rendan86 said:
			
		

> Why in Fc posts don't count?


because it's spam darling.


----------



## Rendan (Jun 27, 2005)

ok, if you say that.......


----------



## Rinoa old (Jun 27, 2005)

o i see...thank euu for the information now i know why....


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

damn, my customised rank changed, wth is deity anyway? lol 
can't find a dictionary at hand  =.=


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> damn, my customised rank changed, wth is deity anyway? lol
> can't find a dictionary at hand  =.=



Hehe.

It's another way of saying "a god" or "a goddess".


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm surprised you didn't know what deity means o_O

Anyways, I'll never be Kage at this rate x_x


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> It's another way of saying "a god" or "a goddess".


i see o.O

yay NF learned me a new word >_> 


> I'm surprised you didn't know what deity means o_O


i knew what sjikkeisjikusjin ment, lol can't spell it XD


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i knew what sjikkeisjikusjin ment, lol can't spell it XD



XD I liked that rank too ;D

I'm so sick of being 'Legendary ninja' o_O


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> XD I liked that rank too ;D
> 
> I'm so sick of being 'Legendary ninja' o_O


yeah, japanese ranks sound so much better, simply couse it's more anime-like and legendary_ninja is dorky as hell XD


----------



## 8018 (Jun 29, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> That's because not all the sections you post in make your posts count. When you post in the FC section for instance, your posts won't increase. Sections like the Ichiraku Ramen and *Offtopic* do make it count (;



they count in the Offtopic?!?

i thought that was spam >.>


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> they count in the Offtopic?!?
> 
> i thought that was spam >.>


offtopic, FC's, GFX teams don't count. 
just to clarify.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2005)

> offtopic, FC's, GFX teams don't count.
> just to clarify.


and here


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> and here


than why is my postcount going from 20.024 to 20.025


?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> than why is my postcount going from 20.024 to 20.025
> 
> 
> ?


Blatent hackery  I dunno, but I am pretty sure that I read this place doesn't count, and that people posting in the 18+ users thread in order to get their posts up were being ridiculed because it didn't count here.  *investigates*

*investigation reveals*


			
				Ronin/Vegeta/Kisuke said:
			
		

> Question #3: Why when I post does my post count not go up?
> Answer #3: In our forum we have area's where the posts you make do not count toward you overall count, those areas are;
> 
> The Konoha Times,
> ...


So I dunno why yours went up.

Mine did too, wtf.


----------



## sik4rilz (Jun 29, 2005)

wait...does this place count or not?...lol


----------



## Sayo (Jun 29, 2005)

sik4rilz said:
			
		

> wait...does this place count or not?...lol


it does 4 me. . . 
but then again, it doesn't realy mather in my case


----------



## Utz (Jun 29, 2005)

@ Sayoko-- your ava is smexy. end of story XD

And I don't really like this non-important rank: "ANBU Captain"...ANBU sucks -__-


----------



## sik4rilz (Jun 29, 2005)

oh..it counts for me too...can you 'give' people posts?..jk..haha..thatd be cooll..lol


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2005)

I guess it does now, but not sure why.  I think KnK might have changed it when she was making the convo and mod parts not count.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2005)

> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000



lol..Celly. =]

I'm almost an ANBU recruit. :


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 29, 2005)

ill be a genin soon


----------



## Gooba (Jun 29, 2005)

Soon I'll be... the same rank no matter how much I post.  ing


----------



## Jiraiya (Jun 29, 2005)

sik4rilz said:
			
		

> wait...does this place count or not?...lol


If this post increases my number from 859 to 860, then it does 

Edit: it does.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jun 29, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> ill be a genin soon



I am a Genin now


----------



## Utz (Jun 29, 2005)

@ Gooba-- I feel for you  Same rank forever...but if it was smexy it wouldn't be bad :X


----------



## 8018 (Jun 29, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> offtopic, FC's, GFX teams don't count.
> just to clarify.



oh okee, i thought
scen said it did...

but i already knew that, it
just threw me off <.<


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 29, 2005)

...if posts in FCs counted...id have a helluva lot more posts...


----------



## sik4rilz (Jun 29, 2005)

if they did...id be kage already...lol..


----------



## ZSikan (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats Shinobi no Kami And Shinobi no Megami  Sorry for beeing silly just wondering D:


----------



## u_nadhrah (Jun 30, 2005)

how do u get the rank Akatsuki Member/Leader? THose ranks are not on the list...


----------



## Sayo (Jun 30, 2005)

u_nadhrah said:
			
		

> how do u get the rank Akatsuki Member/Leader? THose ranks are not on the list...


only smods and admins can have that rank 



> Whats Shinobi no Kami And Shinobi no Megami  Sorry for beeing silly just wondering D:


kami is god and megami is godess, ofcourse the female rank is higher ;D


----------



## wildvald (Jun 30, 2005)

"Kami" means "GOD"
and "Megami" means "Goddess"


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 30, 2005)

im kage........................................................................ and bored


----------



## The Scenester (Jun 30, 2005)

^ I want to be Kage too.. It's taking too long however. Anything is better then what I have now =\


----------



## Gipo (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm almost a rookie! GO ME!


----------



## Sayo (Jul 1, 2005)

> "Kami" means "GOD"
> and "Megami" means "Goddess"


thnx for repeating me, i guess he never would understood it if just 1 person answered his question :I


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

*double post*

you stole my executioner rank???  -__-   =\


----------



## Reznor (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> *double post*


>.>
<.<
*moderates Sayoko*

*runs away*


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> >.>
> <.<
> *moderates Sayoko*
> 
> *runs away*


*bans reznor* 


aaaah the relief. .


ontopic:  
gimme a fucking answer here will ya? =\


<third edit> 

this "moderates <insert person here>" is getting fucking lame and stupid, quit it will ya couse it sounds just moronic. . .


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> >.>
> <.<
> *moderates Sayoko*
> 
> *runs away*



Stop doing that.

Kage... yay -_-"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 3, 2005)

I can still picture Celly-sama with the italized user name, and therefore striking fear on n00bs.

_Sayoko_

The day her username is italized is the day we shall stop becoming her fanboys, and start to fear the living hell out of her.
**can't find the copper color for the font**


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I can still picture Celly-sama with the italized user name, and therefore striking fear on n00bs.


She would kill ya in a instance, n00b.
ohohoho!


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> She would kill ya in a instance, n00b.
> ohohoho!



Yay. Jackal is also Kage


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

no feeding the people above people, remember their wild so don't approach them with your bare hands (:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 3, 2005)

Jackal's bitch said:
			
		

> Yay. Jackal is also Kage


of course I am, Barbie.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

2 kages, jiraiya vs orochimaru o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 2 kages, jiraiya vs orochimaru o_O




This was bound to happen :S


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 2 kages, jiraiya vs orochimaru o_O


please, dont compare Orochimaru with Scen's. Scen mind and strengh is far to weak and he is already another character: Barbie.
so its more:

Ero-Sennin VS. Barbie.

and as everybody knows....

*Spoiler*: _^^_ 



I WOULD RAPE HIM TO DEATH


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

> I WOULD RAPE HIM TO DEATH


you like teh butt sex with teh goth boy dontcha (;


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you like teh butt sex with teh goth boy dontcha (;


as long as Im the one behind him (;
...en een lekkere kont

XD XD


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

...en een lekkere kont
-----------------------------------

you learned well my young padawan  . . .


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Do I even have a say in this? O:

And me > Orochimaru. Just letting you know


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 3, 2005)

Jackal's bitch said:
			
		

> Do I even have a say in this? O:
> 
> And me > Orochimaru. Just letting you know


_you know Barbie, if i neg repped for a long time those pretty green bars of your would turn red. _

Do you feel like? Do you, bitch? >D


----------



## Sayo (Jul 3, 2005)

that'll do for the spam today guys, shoo.  
:/


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 3, 2005)

and i you didn't call me!?(;_;

your evil celine!>=X

*cries in corner*


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> _you know Barbie, if i neg repped for a long time those pretty green bars of your would turn red. _
> 
> Do you feel like? Do you, bitch? >D



Nooooo.. I just became luminary ;(

I would neg rep back >P

>.>


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jul 3, 2005)

My goal is to become a legendary ninga


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 3, 2005)

Cant you make a new rank system for those who don't like naruto anymore??


----------



## Gooba (Jul 3, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> this "moderates <insert person here>" is getting fucking lame and stupid, quit it will ya couse it sounds just moronic. . .




but yea, it is kinda getting old.


----------



## Sex (Jul 3, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Cant you make a new rank system for those who don't like naruto anymore??



. . .agreed =P


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Make it Bleach-orientated =D


----------



## Sex (Jul 3, 2005)

It can be done, but it would take too many work for the admins. Unless they make a new public group for the new ranks, so every member that likes bleach (Or the secondary rank list) can join it... thus overriding the normal ranks for the user =)

...meh i'm just dreaming XD

 It can be done ;D


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 3, 2005)

Or just change my rank XD


----------



## Misk (Jul 3, 2005)

Yea Groups like Naruto Bleach and Etc


----------



## alberty02 (Jul 8, 2005)

ill try my best to post as much as i can


----------



## DOK (Jul 8, 2005)

0_0

just 250000 more posts


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

i doubt if other people made it to 20.000 in 10 months
maybe some of them spamming gaia whores but for other forums it took some 5 years to get to 10.000   . .


----------



## Benny (Jul 8, 2005)

We <3 you Sayoko.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

Benny said:
			
		

> We <3 you Sayoko.


i hate love you 2 bitch benny  >   =D


----------



## PATMAN (Jul 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> i hate love you 2 bitch benny  >   =D




I'm Spaming Making intelligent post


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

something suddendly came up to me while reading that, and it's about the ranks, what is the death god called in naruto (his name not directly translated @ shinigami) 
perhaps another rare rank?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> something suddendly came up to me while reading that, and it's about the ranks, what is the death god called in naruto (his name not directly translated @ shinigami)
> perhaps another rare rank?



Other than "Shinigami"?? That's the only direct translation.

If you meant, "Shiki Fuujin", that's the technique name to call forth the Shinigami.

You could try "Jigoku no Senshi"


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

most death gods have a name right?

sorta familiar with the egyptian gods @ the god of death = Anubis


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 8, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> sorta familiar with the egyptian gods @ the god of death = Anubis



The half man, half jackal?? Of course.
Egyptian Mythology/History pwns Roman History

EDIT: Here's a link for the Death Gods. Enjoy (I certainly will too)


----------



## Sayo (Jul 8, 2005)

nooooooo im just saying that also anime death gods have names!!!1
thus also the 1 in naruto who bitch slaps oro's arms off. . .


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 8, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> The half man, half jackal?? Of course.
> Egyptian Mythology/History pwns Roman History
> 
> EDIT: Here's a link for the Death Gods. Enjoy (I certainly will too)



But greek mythology is awesome too! He's a man..with a bulls head..omg 

Loads of nekkid men too.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad you checked the link, Toilet-sama

And Celly-sama, here, a more detailed explanation:



> *Shiki Fuujin - Corpse Spirit Sealing Method*
> Character Use: Fourth Hokage, Third Hokage
> Rank: S
> Range: Close (0m ~ 5m)
> ...


 
No name given to the Shinigami, other than the actual "God of Death" title.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 8, 2005)

Benny said:
			
		

> We <3 you Sayoko.


yes we do!


----------



## Katara (Jul 9, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> nooooooo im just saying that also anime death gods have names!!!1
> thus also the 1 in naruto who bitch slaps oro's arms off. . .


 Love the way you described the thing.

But if you're looking for a Death god's name, just wait for the Statue's name to come up (hopefully _eventually_). It's probably your best bet. :/


----------



## Lorii (Jul 9, 2005)

thanx for clearing that up i was getting abit confused


----------



## Sayo (Jul 9, 2005)

> But if you're looking for a Death god's name, just wait for the Statue's name to come up (hopefully eventually). It's probably your best bet. :/


i doubt if ninja's are going to make a statue in their playfull looking town of a deathgod, kinda morbid for the kiddy's who watch naruto ehy?


----------



## Atsureki (Jul 9, 2005)

I believe I should have a special rank on the grounds that I deserve it.


----------



## Asmodai (Jul 9, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> I believe I should have a special rank on the grounds that I deserve it.


but ofcourse you deserve it, for being unique, like every single one on this forum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> I believe I should have a special rank on the grounds that I deserve it.




Well, it must obviously be true...

...ummh, who are you?


----------



## Sex (Jul 9, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> I believe I should have a special rank on the grounds that I deserve it.



Who the hell are you??


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 9, 2005)

^ agreed XD

And my rank should be _Soulreaver_, as that would be quite fitting considering the origin of that name  Pretty please with suga on top xD

About the Egyptian gods/ godesses... Anubis is the god of embalming and the god of dead is Osiris. My favorites are Seth, Ra and Ma'at 

Or to give an accurate image:


Osiris



Anubis

Yes, reading up on egyptian deities is one of my hobbies one could say XD


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

then wat about me?


----------



## anubls (Jul 9, 2005)

oops.. sorry, typo


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 9, 2005)

-_-

anubls... Don't dubblepost and for someone with only 12 posts, how can you ask for a special rank? o_O

Even when you've been here a long time XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2005)

AS of this post I'm a chuunin. workin my way up.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 12, 2005)

I just reached Academy Teacher awhile ago.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 12, 2005)

3000 more and the ranks need to be updated , . . again


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 12, 2005)

Whats with your rank, Sayoko?

Its red.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow Im gunning for Anbu Camptain Next........


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 12, 2005)

I've also been wondering about Sayoko's new rank.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 15, 2005)

Sayoko is Sayoko. The red matches her passion for these boards.XD

Do you really need to ask? She's been here forever and get's what she wants; as she should. XP


----------



## lucky (Jul 15, 2005)

up-suck. XD



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> 3000 more and the ranks need to be updated , . . again



oh god.  You're the reason why i stayed ANBU captain for months and months.... and got downgraded to Jounin. :xp




			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> I've also been wondering about Sayoko's new rank.



yeah me too.  What does Nosferatu mean?


----------



## Powerman (Jul 18, 2005)

Nosferatu

The term originally came from the old Slavonic word "*nosufur-atu", which itself was derived from the Greek "nosophoros". "Nosophoros", in the original Greek, stands for "plague carrier".


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 18, 2005)

(vampyre)

But I was more curious as to why it's red. I fiugred the word itself was pretty obvious.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 18, 2005)

This is my 600th post!! I am as of right now a Special Jounin!!


----------



## DOK (Jul 18, 2005)

Atsureki said:
			
		

> I believe I should have a special rank on the grounds that I deserve it.


 
yeah, i agree 
NOO0OOb would be perfect for you!!!

*runs off screaming "Im a noob to hah!!"*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 18, 2005)

I shall be an elite Jounin soon.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 18, 2005)

> Whats with your rank, Sayoko?
> 
> Its red.





> I've also been wondering about Sayoko's new rank.





			
				j0e-sama said:
			
		

> up-suck. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sakoyo is Sakoyo. The red matches her passion for these boards.XD
> 
> Do you really need to ask? She's been here forever and get's what she wants; as she should. XP


 


> Nosferatu
> 
> The term originally came from the old Slavonic word "*nosufur-atu", which itself was derived from the Greek "nosophoros". "Nosophoros", in the original Greek, stands for "plague carrier".


thnx for the info (:
difference between vampire and a nosferatu is that he's an ancient/true one >=3


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, damn. I just accidentally posted my way out of Torture Specialist - which I was getting quite fond of. 

What to do, what to do.... hrm.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

> What to do, what to do


Post till you hit Jounin, that is the best rank anyways.   Konoha Jounin


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, really. All I ever wanted was Special Jounin. Seriously. I got close to posting my way out of that one and tried desprately not to post for a while. Then a couple of ranks later, I realized I was enjoying being a Torture Specialist. (yes, enjoying.) ;-)

I swear, if I ever get a custom rank, I want it something like Specialest Special Jounin, or something silly like that. Although I think there are a few people who want me as Giffie Jounin or some such.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

> Although I think there are a few people who want me as Giffie Jounin or some such.


*raises hand*


----------



## Twizted (Jul 19, 2005)

1,000 posts.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, only another thousand posts and two months to go, and you too could be a Senior Member. ;-)

I think I've posted more tonight than I remember posting in one night evar. Kind of strange. There have been like three or four threads that I kept going back to.... it adds up after a while, without me even noticing. At this rate, I won't be in ANBU much longer. Again..... *shrugs*


----------



## Twizted (Jul 19, 2005)

> Hey, only another thousand posts and two months to go, and you too could be a Senior Member. ;-)



I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## EMPRA (Jul 19, 2005)

Got a long way to go to reach the top poters in this forum  ...


----------



## Twizted (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes indeedy, I may never catch 'em. But that's ok, the real fun is being here


----------



## EMPRA (Jul 19, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Yes indeedy, I may never catch 'em. But that's ok, the real fun is being here


True, to some posts count but having fun in here is the main thing...


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Yes indeedy, I may never catch 'em. But that's ok, the real fun is being here


Holy crap, with your rate you will catch almost everyone.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 19, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Holy crap, with your rate you will catch almost everyone.




Haha, well I anticipate a dropoff when I go back to college. I doubt I'll be able to keep up the pace of 40 per day when I get back to doing something with my life.


----------



## lucky (Jul 19, 2005)

lol.  Did ranks change?


----------



## Norb (Jul 19, 2005)

j0e-sama said:
			
		

> lol.  Did ranks change?


It has to do with the new vBulletin update.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea, they are now showing everyone's post rank, even mods, but there are a few problems we will work out.  Look at mine, it is crazy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah mines a bit weird too


----------



## DOK (Jul 20, 2005)

*Ninja Rank:* 
Most Honored MemberMissing-nin

O_0


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2005)

Most Honored Member means they are in the 18+ group, and there is no space after it due to a bug.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2005)

Just because they are over 18 they are in the Most Honored Member group? Hmm....I thought it meant that they are in Senior members or they have alot of rep.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2005)

Yea, but apparently that is changing.


----------



## Uchiha_Sasuke_12 (Jul 20, 2005)

so how many posts before one-eyed queen?  must be a lot....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 20, 2005)

I am now an Elite Jounin.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

Uchiha_Sasuke_12 said:
			
		

> so how many posts before one-eyed queen?  must be a lot....


that's a custom rank made by an admin itself. . .


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

Just like Nosferatu^


----------



## Sayo (Jul 20, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> Just like Nosferatu^


hmmm yes *squee*


----------



## Misk (Jul 20, 2005)

you forgot *runs around like amidget*


----------



## Lien (Jul 21, 2005)

Little dude, stop spamming


----------



## Jun (Jul 21, 2005)

can someone ban his ass or shoot him in the head or something?


----------



## Lien (Jul 21, 2005)

If only I had a gun...- wouldn't shoot him in the head though, maybe in the leg - for a warning.


----------



## Jun (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry QT... i'm a little bit more 'drastic' than you are....

*licks his blood-covered knife*


----------



## Lien (Jul 21, 2005)

lol...he's still a little kid. Spare him


----------



## Jun (Jul 21, 2005)

*pouts*

Ohh alright.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 23, 2005)

Man I lost 50 posts, and I have no idea where they went. LOL. I checked the landfill, no thread I posted in was there. I was right there at torture specialist. Oh well.....I'll get there.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 23, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Man I lost 50 posts, and I have no idea where they went. LOL. I checked the landfill, no thread I posted in was there. I was right there at torture specialist. Oh well.....I'll get there.


lol, whenever you guys lose posts i lose them 2 to but multiplied x 1000 >,>


----------



## Twizted (Jul 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol, whenever you guys lose posts i lose them 2 to but multiplied x 1000 >,>




LoL. yea buts it's not like you miss them.  Over 20,000 goddamn.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 23, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol, whenever you guys lose posts i lose them 2 to but multiplied x 1000 >,>



So your posts go from 23,000 to 21,000

2 days later:

Sayoko - 22, 593 something like that.

 

Only 61 posts to Special Jounnin


----------



## Twizted (Jul 23, 2005)

Finally! Torture Specialist!!!!


----------



## imchemist (Jul 24, 2005)

How can you become a Akatsuki then?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 24, 2005)

imchemist said:
			
		

> How can you become a Akatsuki then?



That position is reserved for mods


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 24, 2005)

Only 9 more valid posts till I'm an academy teacher.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> That position is reserved for *s*mods


----------



## Twizted (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha fair enough...those super mods get me every time....BTW LOVE the Avy.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm finding it especially difficult to find things to post in so I can get out of this user level. I like Anbu and all, but I prefer other levels. (dammit, I miss my Special Jou) The Torture Specialist would have been doubly ironic tonight. Ah, well. Some day I may rise above these petty desires.....


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2005)

> The Torture Specialist would have been doubly ironic tonight.


:rofl  SO GOOD

I am considering finding out how many posts of yours I can delete, to see if I can bring you down to it for a night.

Oh snap, I could do it.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 24, 2005)

But I'm just about to go to bed!!!! That's not fair!!! 

- Only if you're going to put them back, ya hear??? :rofl  ;-)


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 24, 2005)

Gah. I wish my rank was Soulreaver. That would own <.<  >.> XD


----------



## trebert (Jul 24, 2005)

thatnks answered a few questions


----------



## 012345789 (Jul 24, 2005)

Damn, who's going to make it to 25,000?


----------



## rock_lee91 (Jul 26, 2005)

how can i battle in battledome?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

012345789 said:
			
		

> Damn, who's going to make it to 25,000?




Seeing that Sayoko has +22,000 posts, I'd say it would be her


----------



## RodMack (Jul 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Seeing that Sayoko has +22,000 posts, I'd say it would be her


that's like a unanimous decision. i think it has been for a long time.


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 26, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Seeing that Sayoko has +22,000 posts, I'd say it would be her



I'd say you're almost there aswell 

*remembers the days wher he still had more posts then CJ* :xp


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 26, 2005)

You have 9000 posts dante O.o 

I've never seen you before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> I'd say you're almost there aswell
> 
> *remembers the days wher he still had more posts then CJ* :xp




Well, I have slowed down quite a bit


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 26, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You have 9000 posts dante O.o
> 
> I've never seen you before.



Dante = RodneyMack :eyeroll

*gropes toilet* XD


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Jul 26, 2005)

Adiemus said:
			
		

> Dante = RodneyMack :eyeroll
> 
> *gropes toilet* XD


hey, groping is my shtick


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2005)

ANBU squad leader <-------


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

What's da difference between a Kage and a Hokage really. Arent they the same thing realistically?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2005)

Technically, but the idea is supposed to be that the Hokage is more specifically prestigious because the Hokage is theoretcally the most powerful Kage. Being the Hokage is more prestigious than being the Kazekage, for example.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

I think it really depends on who the Ho is ... so the title is overrated bc of the protagonist (naruto) wants to be the hokage. So it is taken outa the context.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess you could say that, but traditionally the Hokage has been the strongest Kage.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jul 29, 2005)

Ya, but my main question is if there's a rank as hokage. Why is there just kage? Why isnt there the other kages?


----------



## CA77M3H!M (Jul 29, 2005)

dang do i have a long way to go O.O


----------



## Twizted (Jul 29, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ya, but my main question is if there's a rank as hokage. Why is there just kage? Why isnt there the other kages?



No I understand completely. All I'm saying is that if we're going on averages, the Hokage is better than your average Kage, so I guess they decided to jack it up a level. I guess the logic is that all the other Kage's are comparable to eachother, with the exception of the Hokage.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 30, 2005)

CA77M3H!M said:
			
		

> dang do i have a long way to go O.O


good luck man, goooood luck.


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 30, 2005)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> Ya, but my main question is if there's a rank as hokage. Why is there just kage? Why isnt there the other kages?


I hope I'm not going into info you already know - but it seems there's some Kage Konfusion here.....

Kage is the rank. Ho, Kaze, Rai etc. are the prefixes, if you will, that denote the element of the village/country that Kage is in charge of. Hokage is Konoha's Fire Kage. Kazekage is Suna's Wind Kage. So on. They can't have 'just' a Kage rank, because there is only one per hidden village.

That any better, or was that a 'duh, and not what I meant' ?


----------



## Twizted (Jul 30, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not going into info you already know - but it seems there's some Kage Konfusion here.....
> 
> Kage is the rank. Ho, Kaze, Rai etc. are the prefixes, if you will, that denote the element of the village/country that Kage is in charge of. Hokage is Konoha's Fire Kage. Kazekage is Suna's Wind Kage. So on. They can't have 'just' a Kage rank, because there is only one per hidden village.
> 
> That any better, or was that a 'duh, and not what I meant' ?



No he was asking why the forums have "just a kage" rank, and then also a "hokage rank." In other words, for post counts why isn't there either just a "Kage" rank or a rank for each kage; so instead of the forum having "kage" and then "Hokage," there would be kazekage, tsuchikage, mizukage, Raikage, and, hokage....


----------



## Gooba (Jul 30, 2005)

I think the logic behind it is because each rank is in increasing power level order.  Kage level applies to all the other villages Kages, but the Hokage>All of them, so he is a step above.  

I am just stating the logic, if you want to debate that go the the Naruto Battledome, not here.


----------



## EternalHatred (Jul 30, 2005)

Erm...
I'm just about to reach Rookie level... That's nice


----------



## RugaRell (Jul 30, 2005)

cool, good to have it laid out like that, 50 posts coming up !


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 30, 2005)

I remember I went from chuunin to academy teacher back to chuunin again but I'm up to teacher again.


----------



## RockLee_san (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks for the rank list...YOSH!!!


----------



## RockLee_san (Aug 2, 2005)

and one more thing, can i battle with someone in battledome???


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 2, 2005)

Riiiiight. Such enthusiasm.

Well in any case I've still got a ways before getting the next 'rank'. Especially with having to post in stolen moments now.


----------



## ? Wolfwood ? (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ranks*

Well, I am brand new.. so I wotn be getting a rank anytime soon. Well, a good rank anyway ^^:


----------



## imchemist (Aug 2, 2005)

How can I become an akatsuki member then?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 2, 2005)

imchemist said:
			
		

> How can I become an akatsuki member then?



You have to be a S-Mod.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2005)

OhhHHhhHhHHhhh man. JOUNIN!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> OhhHHhhHhHHhhh man. JOUNIN!


OOOOOhHHHHhhH man, nosferatu P:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2005)

? Wolfwood ? said:
			
		

> Well, I am brand new.. so I wotn be getting a rank anytime soon. Well, a good rank anyway ^^:



Be active on this forum and make some contributions and you'll be moving up ranks in no time.  



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> OOOOOhHHHHhhH man, nosferatu P:




*cough*ZEUS*cough*


----------



## Gooba (Aug 5, 2005)

OOOOOhHHHHhhH man, Akatsuki P:


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry... Bukkage uber alles.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 5, 2005)

New rank for me: ANBU Recruit


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 5, 2005)

Torture Specialist is fine for now.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Be active on this forum and make some contributions and you'll be moving up ranks in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine's red  

red >>>>> blue 

[random fanboys] YEEAAAHH[/]


----------



## dbcomix (Aug 5, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> mine's red
> 
> red >>>>> blue
> 
> [random fanboys] YEEAAAHH[/]



YEEEEEAAAAAAH!!

<---random fanboy

even tho i like blue...>​


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Aug 6, 2005)

cool list


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> YEEEEEAAAAAAH!!
> 
> <---random fanboy
> 
> even tho i like blue...>​




Traitor!!! 

Yes...blue does rock =]


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 6, 2005)

Curse you and your fancy awsome l33t rad bodacious stupid custom titles....>_<

I'm so damn envious....T__T


----------



## Dark Shadowx (Aug 6, 2005)

LOL! 

There's a lot of ranks......30 more posts left, damn >_<


----------



## dont_look_back (Aug 7, 2005)

yay only 55 posts


----------



## Twizted (Aug 10, 2005)

Yay for Anbu Captain....


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2005)

Just 56 more posts....>.<


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2005)

Heh, 106 more for me I think...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 10, 2005)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Heh, 106 more for me I think...



Woah!

How many posts did you make today? Like a 100


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 10, 2005)

Nearly...>.>

But then again, probably mostly from the Konoha Mall and Food Court...which is a bad place to post if you want to keep your posts, since the SMods will trash a bunch of the threads there.


----------



## shizuru (Aug 11, 2005)

only 20 more posts and im a Academy Teacher


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Nearly...>.>
> 
> But then again, probably mostly from the Konoha Mall and Food Court...which is a bad place to post if you want to keep your posts, since the SMods will trash a bunch of the threads there.



Ya .. i 2nd that. I lost like 100 posts!~


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 11, 2005)

^i lost 200 from a while back, then lost another 200 from sometime ago o_-


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 11, 2005)

That sux eh? U would've hit close to 2k post = senior priveldge >.>


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 11, 2005)

exactly


----------



## Jones (Aug 11, 2005)

damn, thats where like half of my posts come from.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 11, 2005)

I've lost a total of about 1,000+ posts from threads that have been trashed...least to say, I'd be a Senior Member. =/


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 12, 2005)

S-Class Missing-nin---*3,000 *


Thats the only rank I want Ima have to pm a mod to make it stay there or preferably say Akatsuki Member.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

XD

I know what you mean. I want a snazy title. Although...I wouldn't mind Mizukage or one of the Mist 7... >.< *dies thinking of the excitement*


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2005)

> preferably say Akatsuki Member.


*Points at rank*


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the title "Akatsuki" carries more responsibility than most users would want.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

You saw nothing.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want to get out of the Squad Leader position. 

I suppose that means I should get my happy butt out of the FC section again.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Gooba, good magic tricks, huh?


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Aw, you two.


----------



## lekki (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Gooba, is the Akatsuki a mod thing? Laziness and a slow connection stop me from searching this thread


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 12, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I just want to get out of the Squad Leader position.
> 
> I suppose that means I should get my happy butt out of the FC section again.


ing You don't want to be my leader??

*sigh* Yeah, those fan clubs.  Seven meaningful posts a day...

@lekki Akatsuki = smod


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Heh-heh. I think you're the only Recruit who'd listen to me....


----------



## Uchiha_Tsukuyomi (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW that alot of post to get those ranks


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2005)

Well I dont think Ill be making it to Legendary Ninja soon so Ill just stay this rank so I can be the same rank as one of my 2 favorite characters, Sasori.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 20, 2005)

so I'm onn my way to Special-Jounin-dom...


----------



## slasher1001 (Aug 20, 2005)

i gotta somethin' to say , 'bite me'.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2005)

slasher1001 said:
			
		

> i gotta somethin' to say , 'bite me'.



Well, that doesn't seem very nice...


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

*still has the collest rank*  go wify


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> *still has the collest rank*  go wify




something we agree on....


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> something we agree on....


and zomgz we both have colours


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> *still has the collest rank*  go wify


Coolest, and hottest.
Would've been nicer had it been pink colored.

You and SSJ are the only ones with colored Ranks.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

> Would've been nicer had it been pink colored.


eeew, pink doesn't fit me, to wussy like. . .


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 22, 2005)

I like pink stuff....


----------



## ah_z (Aug 22, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> I like pink stuff....




that's nice...   pink's a GREAT colour...


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ben Plante should be teh Kabubitch.


----------



## Utz (Aug 22, 2005)

@ lekki-- yes, Akatsuki is for SMods, basically mods who can moderate all sections of the forum.


----------



## DeathIsComing (Aug 22, 2005)

*man, i hate to be at the bottom of the food chain..*:sad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2005)

DeathIsComing said:
			
		

> *man, i hate to be at the bottom of the food chain..*:sad




How ironic, this just happens to be your first post 

>_>

<_<


----------



## RodMack (Aug 22, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> How ironic, this just happens to be your first post
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<


and that is why he feels sad.

?_?

oh well..... 

?


----------



## Neenah (Aug 23, 2005)

gawd i wish i could change my rank XD

like "fanart queen" or another rank that fits to me..<.<


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

*Yusura: member #15149
Join Date: Feb 2005*



eeeeeeeeek


----------



## Neenah (Aug 23, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> *Yusura: member #15149*
> *Join Date: Feb 2005*
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
ohhahaha....wat a lovely sense of humor u have.....<.<


----------



## Ah B (Aug 23, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> ohhahaha....wat a lovely sense of humor u have.....<.<



...I don't get it.. 
Then again, who cares?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Aug 27, 2005)

good job on the work


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2005)

homestar said:
			
		

> good job on the work




who are you referring to? :S


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey wait a minute.....How do you guys change your ninja rank?


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Sep 4, 2005)

maybe once you pass that amount of post, you can create a different name?, i don't know...i want to find out too


----------



## DOK (Sep 4, 2005)

HAHA!!! ultimate idiot, that username is cool. i should have that as a Rank


----------



## Sayo (Sep 4, 2005)

Ultimate_Idiot said:
			
		

> Hey wait a minute.....How do you guys change your ninja rank?


you can't, admins do that . . .


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 4, 2005)

yup. only old timers can get their rank changed


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah..I thought it had something to do with that...(I was starting to wonder about the rank 'lesbo sage'...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2005)

Ultimate_Idiot said:
			
		

> Ah..I thought it had something to do with that...(I was starting to wonder about the rank 'lesbo sage'...)




That's a unique and special rank  

And it's also the best one.....


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

execpt for the admins and certain mods me and yamato are the only customized members, perhaps because of our long lasting devotion   or favoterrorism


----------



## Gooba (Sep 5, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> execpt for the admins and certain mods me and yamato are the only customized members, perhaps because of our long lasting devotion   or favoterrorism


I am not sure if he still is, but Donkey Show was made Bukkage a while ago, and Forks is Extreme FORKSHY.


----------



## kapsi (Sep 5, 2005)

can i be a mongoloid?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> can i be a mongoloid?


thought you we're already 1


----------



## Nara Twiggie (Sep 6, 2005)

is there anyone yet who needs to "Chill Out With The Damn Posts"?


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 9, 2005)

X_X....damn....i have a long way to go.


----------



## TEK (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't wait til I get to Kage level. But for now my goal is Jounin. Only about 800 more posts to go til there. This is gonna take me a while.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

Nara Twiggie said:
			
		

> is there anyone yet who needs to "Chill Out With The Damn Posts"?


'An Ode to ItO'

although that's fake ofcourse


----------



## TEK (Sep 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> 'An Ode to ItO'
> 
> although that's fake ofcourse


If anyone was able to do that they'd be a frickin savage. That was like 1,200 something posts a day. Wow. I think that's only attainable with a hella amount of spam. And even then it'd probably take all day.


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 24, 2005)

*points at ninja rank* is this a new one?


----------



## lekki (Sep 24, 2005)

What exactly is this lamphat thing?


----------



## KK (Sep 24, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> *points at ninja rank* is this a new one?



Oro...? :x


----------



## DOK (Sep 24, 2005)

*looks at rank* 

Whyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

----------------
woah, why was i lamphat for a minute?


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2005)

Why do some people get this lamphat rank?


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2005)

Must be something special. I got no clue.


----------



## Jones (Sep 24, 2005)

i think it is just one of the admins playin around. i think naota is famous for doin that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 24, 2005)

If it was, I'd laugh. DOK a lamphat. :rofl


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure what the god a "lamphat" exactly is. Time to Wikipedia it.


----------



## Freed (Sep 24, 2005)

Lol, Lamphat.Let's hope it's something incredibly funny.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 24, 2005)

I think I heard someone state that teh 'lamphat' title is something to do with abfulver.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I think I heard someone state that teh 'lamphat' title is something to do with abfulver.





Yeah, I'm pretty sure there just might be a connection


----------



## Misk (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe a newly formed posse?


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

damn I have along way to go to become Jounin. BTW purpleshirtguy is God in this fourm.
I nverthought some one would out post Sayoko in such lil time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> damn I have along way to go to become Jounin. BTW purpleshirtguy is God in this fourm.
> I nverthought some one would out post Sayoko in such lil time.



lol..this might shine a little light on why he has so much  

Link removed


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 24, 2005)

demon_of_elru_id said:
			
		

> damn I have along way to go to become Jounin. BTW purpleshirtguy is God in this fourm.
> I nverthought some one would out post Sayoko in such lil time.


His post count is fake. 

EDIT
Ahh Kira beat me to it


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

I am decived, tricked. I hate you! 
well I guess 1000 plus post a day is was alil to much huh?


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

So...................................
is his post counts the work of the mods or is he a 
Hacker!


----------



## Powerman (Sep 26, 2005)

I would think the Admins did it to him or they would reset or delete his account.


----------



## dylec (Sep 26, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Shinobi no Kami-----* 10,000*
> Shinobi no Megami------*15,000*


Heh.. I find it a bit confusing, even amusing too, on this. Shinobi *Goddess* is _after_ Shinobi *God*?
So, after reaching male god status, one can changes to female god? 
I think it's the same thing, just different gender.  
Or is there a another meaning to _megami_ that i'm not aware of?


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

dylec said:
			
		

> Heh.. I find it a bit confusing, even amusing too, on this. Shinobi *Goddess* is _after_ Shinobi *God*?
> So, after reaching male god status, one can changes to female god?
> I think it's the same thing, just different gender.
> Or is there a another meaning to _megami_ that i'm not aware of?


Female Gods are sexier than male gods. I wouldn't mind getting some action with a shinobi goddess. Yayah!!!


----------



## Sayo (Sep 26, 2005)

dylec said:
			
		

> Heh.. I find it a bit confusing, even amusing too, on this. Shinobi *Goddess* is _after_ Shinobi *God*?
> So, after reaching male god status, one can changes to female god?
> I think it's the same thing, just different gender.
> Or is there a another meaning to _megami_ that i'm not aware of?


you must see it in this way, as the King and Queen, but as you can see the Queen is higher rated.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 26, 2005)

> Heh.. I find it a bit confusing, even amusing too, on this. Shinobi Goddess is after Shinobi God?
> So, after reaching male god status, one can changes to female god?
> I think it's the same thing, just different gender.
> Or is there a another meaning to megami that i'm not aware of?


 It's because only a female user (Sayoko) is at that level. Thus, the rank is female as well.


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Sep 26, 2005)

can you coustomize your ninja rank?


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 27, 2005)

man my rank is not "lamphat" anymore...


----------



## clockwork (Sep 27, 2005)

OMGS
OMTHT
YYLYBABYCOS
IMPFLYING
?!!@11

Lamphat got made into something? I started that phrase! *feels awesome*​
(It's abf's by the way, It's a name I gave her when she posted a pic of her in front of a shop and the lamp in the shop looked like a hat on her head from the camera angle.)


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 27, 2005)

> can you coustomize your ninja rank?



I don't think so. I think only the mods and certain senior members (i.e., Kira Yamato and Sayoko) have custom ranks.


----------



## Haruka (Sep 27, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> OMGS
> OMTHT
> YYLYBABYCOS
> IMPFLYING
> ...


Rofl Holy crap Clocks! OMFG ROFFLE CAKES.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 27, 2005)

(I'd like to see that pic)

Someday maybe I'll be special enough for a custom rank.... but in the meantime I noticed that I just accidentally posted my way into a higher rank than I was! 
Really, I kinda stopped caring once I accidentally posted my way out of the Uber Cool Special Joinin rank. Even if Torture Specialist was awesome as well.


----------



## Oujisama (Sep 27, 2005)

Lol at the last one. Seriously if someone were to have that many posts, it just wouldn't be natural. Especially if it was within a month lol.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Sep 27, 2005)

I stopped trying to reach 2 b teh #1 poster in teh forum long time ago!~ ...  bc of a particular person and u know who u r >=|


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2005)

Last time I posted in here my rank was pretty low but now I can say im now a Legendary Ninja.


----------



## GeninZeno (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for this list it was helpful.

Oh yeah why did I start as a newbie instead of academy student??


----------



## TDM (Sep 29, 2005)

That's your custom title, you _are_ an academy student. First go to User CP on the top left of your screen. Once you press that you go to user profile, and you can edit your custom title.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 30, 2005)

Just about 150 more posts. =/

Although, many of my counterparts have leaped ahead of me in my time of absense. I feel so left out. ;__;


----------



## TEK (Sep 30, 2005)

I've joined around the same time as you and I'm still behind you in posts. So don't feel so bad. Although I'm hoping to achieve 2000 eventually cuz I really want that bigger avatar size.


----------



## Uchila Gaara (Oct 3, 2005)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000
hahaha


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ben Plante IS teh Kabubitch. Make it so.


 (somebody?)


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 3, 2005)

Uchila Gaara said:
			
		

> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000
> hahaha



You know, I think by that point, they just have a custom title. 

@skmt: That one emoticon continues to scare me. I have nightmares, only plagued by one thing....that demonic creature. 

Okay, it's not _that_ scary, but still frightens me. T__T


----------



## sasuke18 (Oct 5, 2005)

thanx it helps


----------



## Masah (Oct 7, 2005)

Megami=..?


----------



## dylec (Oct 7, 2005)

Masah said:
			
		

> Megami=..?


Megami 女神  is goddess


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 7, 2005)

Zomg, since my absence, this is still up?

>____>


----------



## monk3 (Oct 7, 2005)

Lo Gah Lok you are back!


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 8, 2005)

omg, that sig... it's too cute!! My eyes are hurting!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 8, 2005)

I want to e-molest your sig LGL.


----------



## Lo Gah Lok (Oct 8, 2005)

o_O

Lots of replys to my posts...


----------



## Madara (Oct 8, 2005)

Im going to be the Genin that becomes a hokage without ever passing the Chuunin exam.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 10, 2005)

As of this post, I'm officially an Elite Teacher!!


----------



## Jones (Oct 10, 2005)

no ur not, posts dont count here.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for sucking the fun out of it...you ruined my good mood...:sad


----------



## footprints007 (Oct 10, 2005)

well I guess I'm an academe student  o well I will be come more powerful than any of you can emangen wahahahahaha


----------



## MKD (Oct 10, 2005)

ty 4 that post


----------



## shurikenninja (Oct 10, 2005)

*Thanx*

Thanx, It really helped me


----------



## shurikenninja (Oct 10, 2005)

Dang next im going to be a rookie it sounds more losre then academy student dang


----------



## shurikenninja (Oct 10, 2005)

Whar ever I willl be the best ninja ever just YOU ALL WATCH HE-HE


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry if this has been answered before but i don't want to read through all 25 pages to find out. So uhh what exactly do Shinobi no Kami and Shinobi no Megami mean? Japanese isn't exactly my native language.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 11, 2005)

^God/Goddess of Shinobi I guess.

Damn, that is an assload of posts.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2005)

balleri(o)nna said:
			
		

> ^God/Goddess of Shinobi I guess.
> 
> Damn, that is an assload of posts.



Your assumption is correct, good sir. ^ ^

And yes, it's quite a feat to even near that many posts. There are very (and I mean VERY few who have reached that many).


----------



## Sayo (Oct 11, 2005)

footprints007 said:
			
		

> well I guess I'm an academe student


yeh same here, feel like a puppet . . .


----------



## Oompje (Oct 11, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> yeh same here, feel like a puppet . . .



what happend to your awesome postcount sayoko


----------



## Sayo (Oct 11, 2005)

Oompje said:
			
		

> what happend to your awesome postcount sayoko


You we're saying : P


----------



## rokkudaime (Oct 11, 2005)

^i was gonna ask you if you got ur name on that manga, now i got my answer.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 11, 2005)

lol, sucha tabboo. . . .


----------



## rokkudaime (Oct 11, 2005)

^i suddenly stumbled upon the manga 2 months ago and saw the name. i was like "WTF? its another sayoko"


----------



## rizahatake (Oct 14, 2005)

*Question*

Does it count replies also or just topics?


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 15, 2005)

how im ever gonna rank up :sad


----------



## OmniStrife (Oct 21, 2005)

Woohoo! Me go ANBU!!!


----------



## Powerman (Oct 22, 2005)

rizahatake said:
			
		

> Does it count replies also or just topics?



Replies, depending on the forum.

The BH Covos put a step back.


----------



## ViFlo (Oct 25, 2005)

i sahll rise in the rANKS!!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 25, 2005)

> Whar ever I willl be the best ninja ever just YOU ALL WATCH HE-HE


 I'll laugh when you disappear after two weeks!

Prove me wrong! Give your life to the internet! I dare you!


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 25, 2005)

How long does it take for the average newbie to stop giving a shit about their 'Rank'?


----------



## Archssor (Oct 25, 2005)

Poor Reznor...


----------



## Misk (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes once you give your life to the internet it becomes your blood....once you dont have it....you want it more do you really want to go through that?

Thats why im getting a laptaop


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd like a laptop! Even without internet capability, it would be so nice to be able to work on my little 'puter projects wherever I go (like to bed). Yeahhh. That would rule.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 28, 2005)

*Huggles my decrepid laptop*

I still love you even though you're a Dell. =X


----------



## sik4rilz (Nov 3, 2005)

i feel so outdone by you guys. i only have like 400[edie:like 360] and i've been at NF for a year more then most of you........lols.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 3, 2005)

Lurking is fun, though.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 3, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> How long does it take for the average newbie to stop giving a shit about their 'Rank'?


As long they have normal ranks :I


----------



## Zandor Strife (Nov 10, 2005)

23 diffrent ranks and many posts seperating each one.

Sweet.

If GU (Gaming Universe) had these ranksI would be a Missing-nin right now with 2,246 posts.

I'll probably make it to Rookie or Genin by the end of this year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> As long they have normal ranks :I




Sad..but true..

I almost forgot this thread existed XD


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 10, 2005)

Lol, I just want to get 'Missing-Nin'.

I just think it sounds awesome. XD


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 10, 2005)

wow, a lot of spamming left for me to reach the highest level.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> How long does it take for the average newbie to stop giving a shit about their 'Rank'?


I've reached torture specialist. So I've officially stopped caring.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 14, 2005)

YES!!! I did become to Examineer in 26 days... I've trained with Itachi, that's fast...


----------



## Christen (Nov 14, 2005)

Heck, I don't even remember when I turned into an academy teacher. Oh well... post count doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## BooYah (Nov 14, 2005)

1 month for becoming a chuunin..nyahaha


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 14, 2005)

wow people still spoting in here? i thought it was long gone when i was away...


----------



## ThiefKing (Nov 15, 2005)

10 months to become an Academy Teacher...~_~



Yeeeah....


----------



## camus (Nov 15, 2005)

wow, does anybody have 25000 posts, shesh that quite a substantial amount.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

camus said:
			
		

> wow, does anybody have 25000 posts, shesh that quite a substantial amount.



Sayoko does,. I think.  I'm pretty sure the rank was created specifically for her...but what do I know?  I haven't even broke 1k yet.:amazed


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

Watch your back Sayako, i'm coming for you. 

Give me 3 months, and i will have 25,000 post my then


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm hoping to get the senior member status by next month!!!  


Hopefully.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

Doesn't that require 2,000 posts?  You've got a Rock Lee work load ahead of you.

*notices that DZ is a member of Spamgakure*

Nevermind.  You are a talented genius.  No problem achieve that mark.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

> *notices that DZ is a member of Spamgakure*



That doesn't mean that all I post are spam xD

I use to have 300 posts a month ago, then last month, we got our dsl. So...I think I can achieve it.  Think is the keyword, anyway xD


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 15, 2005)

spam you say?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Again, those who think to make irrelevant posts to reach a new rank: Don't.



I guess joining Spamkagure is using a loophole.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 15, 2005)

> I guess joining Spamkagure is using a loophole.



Actually, joining Spamgakure only means joining Dyro's FC, and spaming in the agony thread.  So...


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Nov 15, 2005)

aha! You've already started right there with that double post!


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 15, 2005)

If my internet doesn't play up then i may reach 2k posts in about the next few months, as i've kinda been busy with work and such, double post aye


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a senior member, I just don't fit the post requirement by a long shot. I'm going to keep moving on and trying though. Just 130 or somethign like that until im a "Special Jounin". I've been a member since september 2004.


----------



## Crazy Like a Fox (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow.. I have less then 50.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Nov 15, 2005)

how many post do you have to get to get a bigger ava?


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

You have to get 2000 posts, 3000 rep points and be registered for 120 days.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 16, 2005)

saper orang malaysia
bagi private message kat aku
aku nak buat fan club


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol the ranks are changing like 3 times a month ......


----------



## Arima Teppei (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah well with the 3000 rep points I am fine and I am registered over a year now so that is fine aswell, but my postcount can become a problem because I somehow have been losing loads all these days so I think it is a matter of time wheb I drop beneath 2000 if they keep trashing like before o.O

but for now it all work good enough for me xD


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 16, 2005)

geez, then I have a long way ahead of me


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't it fun....trying to became a senior member  :!!


----------



## Arima Teppei (Nov 16, 2005)

Sketchy said:
			
		

> Isn't it fun....trying to became a senior member  :!!




Well for me it was I am finally able to wear my own made animated avatars   wich changes loads of times xD


----------



## Sketchy (Nov 16, 2005)

Lol...I stick to one ava only!!!!Perhaps another Tsunade one in about a year :!! Whoohoo i didn't notice but i'm a missing nin !!


----------



## Arima Teppei (Nov 16, 2005)

Well it is hard to choose I have 2 awsome avatars made from the latest bleach episode but it is so hard to choose o.O


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 16, 2005)

Indeed it is. So many amazing scenes that can be used. @___@


----------



## TEK (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea, I can't wait til I get to use the avys I want. But slowly but surely I'm approaching senior member status.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Indeed it is. So many amazing scenes that can be used. @___@



Why yes...yes indeed


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 16, 2005)

i hope so
can all of u tell me where i can request avatar


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 16, 2005)

how to approve my ranking


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 20, 2005)

ahaha! now I'm Torture Specialist only a month xP, that's faster, right?? ><


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 20, 2005)

I wish I can get my own, User Rank, T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> I wish I can get my own, User Rank, T_T




Well, it does have it's own advantages... 

*continues lying*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 20, 2005)

I should get, "The Silly Masked d00d"


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 21, 2005)

can all of you tell me
how can i improve my ranking


----------



## Redemption (Nov 21, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> can all of you tell me
> how can i improve my ranking


By posting


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 21, 2005)

oo....
i know
thanksss for your help


----------



## vj01 (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for list i needed that


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 22, 2005)

welcomes.......nice to help you


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

damn!!! my rank was decreased.... 350 posts is gone... >_>


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

A few more posts and im an Anbu!


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay! Anbu Recriut... Wewt!


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

Congrats Hakuna Matata.


----------



## sakurasaske (Nov 22, 2005)

?????????????????


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I am just a STudent.


----------



## Auknadin (Nov 22, 2005)

hello everybody what does your rank mean


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Rank is Just What Happens when you Get a Certain Amount of posts and its just a title.


----------



## Auknadin (Nov 23, 2005)

oh i see thanks naruto master


----------



## Leen (Nov 23, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> #2: What are the ranks, and how many posts do I need to attain them?
> 
> The ranks are as follows;
> 
> ...



That should help u to understand better.


----------



## sasuke_silent_ninja (Nov 23, 2005)

How the hell do I go up ranks??? Tell me!!!


----------



## sasuke_silent_ninja (Nov 23, 2005)

My skills must improve!


----------



## sasuke_silent_ninja (Nov 23, 2005)

How do I get more powerful??!


----------



## sasuke_silent_ninja (Nov 23, 2005)

Why won't my rank go up??!!


----------



## Deathinstinct (Nov 23, 2005)

Stop double, triple, quadruple posting.  Just use the edit button, Newbie.  Your rank is determined solely on how many posts you have(which is currently 2).


----------



## Leen (Nov 23, 2005)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Stop double, triple, quadruple posting.  Just use the edit button, Newbie.  Your rank is determined solely on how many posts you have(which is currently 2).



Exactly. Read the rules.


			
				KnK said:
			
		

> #3: I'm making posts. Why isn't my post count going up?
> 
> There are sections of the forum where posts do not count towards your total. These are:
> 
> ...


----------



## sasuke_silent_ninja (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you Eileenting88!


----------



## The Kyubi (Nov 23, 2005)

why can't i see my ninja rank?


----------



## The Kyubi (Nov 23, 2005)

Nevermind i can see it now


----------



## Naruto Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2005)

wow i'm a soon to be chuunin.....


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 23, 2005)

congratulations....
i will get it soon...........


----------



## Auknadin (Nov 23, 2005)

what amount of posts do you have to be at to get a sertain class can somebody like show me a chart or something


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 23, 2005)

auknadin
you just check in in this forums
u will get it


----------



## Freed (Nov 23, 2005)

Not bad...but I was much too busy so I couldn't reach my 1k posts in a week like I told my friends 2 weeks ago.I got some catching up to do, slowly.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 24, 2005)

Lain, you're post count scares me. O_________O;;;

You joined on October this year, and your almost near my post counts. XP


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Lain, you're post count scares me. O_________O;;;
> 
> You joined on October this year, and your almost near my post counts. XP


heheheheh whahahha , I will beat you coming soon , I have no life <_____< mm.

btw, do you really loves Dyroness  I will never forget xD


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 29, 2005)

so do i....i want to challenge you...


----------



## darthvader101 (Dec 20, 2005)

I better start posting More.Thanks.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 20, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> so do i....i want to challenge you...


i want to challenge myself >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> so do i....i want to challenge you...




Well, get in line...you have a ways to go....


----------



## djblingsingh (Dec 25, 2005)

ah i see so this is the rankings

but how come some ppl have ranks that are not on teh list?


----------



## Leen (Dec 25, 2005)

djblingsingh said:
			
		

> ah i see so this is the rankings
> 
> but how come some ppl have ranks that are not on teh list?



Those are normally mods, Smods and Admins. They can change their ranks according to what they like. It's nothing really.


----------



## zuhair (Dec 25, 2005)

wow thats cool


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2005)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Those are normally mods, Smods and Admins. They can change their ranks according to what they like. It's nothing really.




or sometimes they just pwn'


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 26, 2005)

Yay, I'm an Examiner! Wewt!


----------



## Hef (Dec 26, 2005)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Those are normally mods, Smods and Admins. They can change their ranks according to what they like. It's nothing really.


No we actually can't. Only admins are able to change the ninja ranks, and even that needs a little workaround (a new usergroup for each individual and THEN change the rank accordingly).  But yeah, usually the people with unusual ninja ranks are mods, smods or admins. Or then people who have had their rank changed for one reason or another.


----------



## rimpelcut (Dec 26, 2005)

the list sucks


----------



## accord1018 (Dec 28, 2005)

lol, has anyone actually reached the "Chill out with the damn posts" rank??


----------



## syrup (Dec 28, 2005)

why is special jounin below jounin?


----------



## Jones (Dec 28, 2005)

> why is special jounin below jounin?



because thats how it is. look at ebisu, he's a special juunin, he teaches konohamuru. but he's not even close to being strong enough to being able to beat the juunin, kakashi.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

accord1018 said:
			
		

> lol, has anyone actually reached the "Chill out with the damn posts" rank??


Everyone at that level got a custom rank anyway.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought purpleshirtguy had that user rank.....*shrugs*


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 7, 2006)

<.<

wow

<.<

....


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 11, 2006)

It seems to me that people have different ranks than they used to.... did the list just change?


edit: Nevermind. I think I just confused "Elite Jounin" and "Special Jounin". I saw someone with Elite, and they had a higher postcount than I thought they should.... heehee.


----------



## Powerman (Jan 12, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Everyone at that level got a custom rank anyway.




If they have that many posts then they deserve a custom rank.


----------



## Sayo (Jan 12, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Everyone at that level got a custom rank anyway.


+ customized spraypaint colour. .


----------



## giriskooler (Jan 12, 2006)

thats a lot of posts


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 12, 2006)

And on that note, I just posted my way to Missing-Nin! O.O

Didn't think I'd ever do that. Eh, well. On to bigger and brighter things now....

-Hey, is that a penny?! *wanders off*


----------



## -GoW- (Jan 12, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> + customized spraypaint colour. .



23 000+ posts since 2004....

I hate to break it to you... but... life as more to offer then just posting on Naruto forums.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> + customized spraypaint colour. .



Damn right 

*would love to see Celine's response to GOW's post*

...although it really doesn't even deserve a response >_>


----------



## -GoW- (Jan 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *would love to see Celine's response to GOW's post*
> 
> ...although it really doesn't even deserve a response >_>



Hum... Don't know who "Celine" is... and those sneaky tricks won't do any good. 

Everything deserves a response

PS I can also put letters in white


----------



## link 2 oblivion (Jan 17, 2006)

thnx 4 the info


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah i know this thread hasnt been posted on in a while and i looked at the list and i saw ppl with sutom titles whats with that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2006)

^Pretty much a mystery ^_^

Some people just have custom titles that can only be given by an administrator. There aren't really any rules set in place to get one, but being on staff or having some seniority does help ^_^


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 20, 2006)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## shizuru (Jan 20, 2006)

it wont be long and i will be an examiner


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 21, 2006)

how many posts do i have to get inorder for me to get a bigger ava?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 21, 2006)

Reaper of Souls said:
			
		

> how many posts do i have to get inorder for me to get a bigger ava?



avies don't get any bigger than that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2006)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> avies don't get any bigger than that.




I beg to differ  


@Reaper of Souls:

You need to be a Senior Member.

The Requirements are as followed:



3000 Reputation Points
2000 Posts
120 Days of Registration


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I beg to differ
> 
> 
> @Reaper of Souls:
> ...



oh, my mistake. sorry.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 22, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I beg to differ
> 
> 
> @Reaper of Souls:
> ...




Thank you


----------



## NarutoMark (Jan 22, 2006)

thxs that info helped, i was wondering why i couldnt put in a bigger av


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 23, 2006)

Ohh cool I wan't a bigger avy thought bout asking for a while but well, I'm to lazy! Anyway 2000 posts is going to take a while lol, and only got 1000 rep points now


----------



## Powerman (Jan 23, 2006)

Finally made it back to Torture Specialist. I'm getting tired of those BH Convo's getting deleted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

Why am I in this user rank category


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2006)

because no one else was thought of to reach 20000...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

well, obviously that isn't the case


----------



## nyce456 (Jan 27, 2006)

what does the read bars under my posts mean?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2006)

^It means you received negative reputation points from another member(s)


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> well, obviously that isn't the case



took you long enough...xD


----------



## nyce456 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh well I guess I'm shaping up to be the bad guy.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jan 27, 2006)

thats a lot of posts


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 30, 2006)

nyce456 said:
			
		

> what does the read bars under my posts mean?



What red bars


----------



## Dommy (Jan 30, 2006)

nyce456 said:
			
		

> what does the read bars under my posts mean?



Now you have the green bars. 

Congrats to you.
Remember to thank the person who gave them to you.


----------



## Rinali (Jan 30, 2006)

what's the point with the bars?...I checked out that I have close to 4000 points...


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

do you mean rep


----------



## nyce456 (Jan 30, 2006)

Whoever gave me the bars....thanks.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

you know it should tell you who gave you the neg rep or good rep


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 30, 2006)

nyce456 said:
			
		

> Whoever gave me the bars....thanks.





			
				Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> What red bars



I think that would quite answer who gave them to you ;]


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

how does it answer the thing that person asked


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll give you a minute to re-read/ interpretate =_=;


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 30, 2006)

oh i see now


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 30, 2006)

XD XD It's okay


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

i guess .....now we let the thresd die in peice


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

*O_o.....*

    ok now i feel like i dont have nothing to do whit this forum (probably because a just join, but who cares ) i really dont know how im gonna make 25000 posts!!, or even 25.....and i dont know whit everytime i saw it, it appears to be that i had "0" posts.....


----------



## Dommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Aura, go here to get the info.


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

oooooh thanks!!!   
that means i have to post in other places as well......ok^^


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

..........but...........why appears that i dont have any post??


----------



## Dommy (Feb 3, 2006)

Haven't you read through it? 

Well. 


> *I'm making posts. Why isn't my post count going up? *
> There are sections of the forum where posts do not count towards your total. These are:
> 
> Academy Registration,
> ...



Is it clear now? 

EDIT:
The Konoha Times too.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 3, 2006)

@MKAura: Wow. You should put your sig in spoiler tags.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 3, 2006)

MK has gone.


----------



## Zero-Kool (Feb 3, 2006)

To be honest...I was wondering that too.  Thanks.


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

im here!!!!.......so it doesnt count here too??  , o well 
and now the image i put on my sigg in inside a button!


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 3, 2006)

The reason for that is because it's so massive. I'm assuming one of the Moderators put it under the spoiler tag due to its sheer size. Nothing to really feel bad about. Just re-size it or ask someone to do that for you.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

*seconds* Smaller signatures are more pleasant to look at and don't stretch the pages


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

no medium signs are the best


----------



## MkAura (Feb 3, 2006)

noooo way i like mi "little" sig^^


----------



## Ashura (Feb 4, 2006)

I think large sigs are kinda of a eye sore. Thats why I keep mine borderlining on large.


----------



## MkAura (Feb 4, 2006)

look what they did with mine...but i like it this way^^


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks like i only need about about 30 more to be a rookie


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 2, 2006)

...people like me never get a custom rank right?... *sigh*... I better go out.. *jumps out*


----------



## Noobone (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, i rather want the academy student rank than the Chill out with the damn post rank  but cool, this is very usefull


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 14, 2006)

y are my squares red and everyone else has green ones


----------



## miaofen (Mar 18, 2006)

thx a lotz! nw i am gettin to understand well..


----------



## Dommy (Mar 18, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> y are my squares red and everyone else has green ones



Read this for your wanted info.


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 18, 2006)

Noobone said:
			
		

> lol, i rather want the academy student rank than the Chill out with the damn post rank  but cool, this is very usefull


new right? me too.... kinda


----------



## Neji (Mar 18, 2006)

o koool but i rather be an anbu recruit or special jounin that those teacher things tho.....but ok i get it


----------



## Neji (Mar 18, 2006)

soooo like......68 more posts 4 me


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a long way to go. I've already made plenty of enemies. heh heh


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 18, 2006)

Now if only I could get roughly 600 more posts a little easier...


----------



## Portaljacker (Mar 18, 2006)

Man I really need to get to 2,000 posts so I can become a senior member. I have all the other requirements, I'm just missing the posts.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 18, 2006)

about 1,000 posts for me to become a Senior Member


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Mar 18, 2006)

whew.. long way to go.. ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> about 1,000 posts for me to become a Senior Member



you forgot about the 120 day part didn't you?


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 19, 2006)

23 more posts until Genin. I have such low standards for myself. lol


----------



## C?k (Mar 19, 2006)

hopefully il be senior by the end of the month or mid the next lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you forgot about the 120 day part didn't you?


nope I keep that day in mind


----------



## Yondy (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a question, what does your rank say when you do pass 25,000 posts?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

-Yondaime- said:
			
		

> Just a question, what does your rank say when you do pass 25,000 posts?




"Chill out with the Damn Posts*


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

Apparently it'll state:



> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000



Though, no one has that rank, even though there are a select few members on the forum that have this (actually, only two people have managed to reach this milestone, and only one still has that postcount and above [the other lost posts due to a few major changes in forum sections, etc...]). It seems as though if you reach that point you're allowed to more or less ask an Admin to give you a personalized rank.

Edit: Curse you CJ! And I went through the trouble of making my post semi-fancy.


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

But you also have to take into account SSJ went from 12,000-15,000 magically


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> But you also have to take into account SSJ went from 12,000-15,000 magically



Yes, yes, I do remember that. Though, for the past 4-weeks, he has accumulated over 3,500 posts. Least to say, he's gained it through and through again. =/


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

That still doesnt wipe that away

SSJ is not PURE


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

And speaking of not being pure, I must go and update the abomination of a thread, the Top 25.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> But you also have to take into account SSJ went from 12,000-15,000 magically



nani? :S

I never dropped down to 12,000  

it was from 16,000 to 14,000 and I gained back my posts through posting 

just ask Oni how may posts I had this week, and you'll see how it was possible


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

It was right after the destruction of the convos...

You lost 3,000

and you magically went to 15,000


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> It was right after the destruction of the convos...
> 
> You lost 3,000
> 
> and you magically went to 15,000




Impossible, because I lost my Zeus ranking, for awhile and was told the only way to get it back was to get back to 15,000 so I painstakenly had to get back to that spot...because I remember how awful it was to have a common rank -___-


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

You were never Zeus after the Convos were downed
Remember all of us questioning your post count after we all lost so much?


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Impossible, because I lost my Zeus ranking, for awhile and was told the only way to get it back was to get back to 15,000 so I painstakenly had to get back to that spot...*because I remember how awful it was to have a common rank -___-*



Was it that bad to once again live amongst the realm of mortals?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> You were never Zeus after the Convos were downed
> Remember all of us questioning your post count after we all lost so much?



Nani? :S

I had to have had that ranking at the time, because remember what my theory was for the convo threads being thrashed at the time? If you remember then you would know that I had close to 16,000 at that time. and I had the ranking of Zeus...because I remember how I was so down that entire week. 

It makes no sense to ask for my ranking back and be told in a PM that I couldn't get it back because it was set at 15,000, if it didn't exist at the time. So, my custom ranking must have therefore existed. It's the only reason why I cared the convo threads were thrashed in the first place.


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

:bored

YOU WERE CLOSE TO 15,000 AND THEN YOU MAGICALLY HIT 15,000

SO YOU WOULD HIT MEGAMI

Good Grief ><


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

I want a fancy custom rank. 'Lo, I still have quite a way to go.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 20, 2006)

I remember that when Kira was going after 25k posts...he got into sayoko's user group of "one woman cell" but once he hit 25k...he actually had the "chill out with the damn posts" ranking for a few hours before he got it back to "Zeus"

*wants a custom ranking of "state alchemist"*.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> :bored
> 
> YOU WERE CLOSE TO 15,000 AND THEN YOU MAGICALLY HIT 15,000
> 
> ...




That's because I posted my way to 15,000  

The same way I got to 20,000, 21,000, 22,000, 23,000, 24,000, 25,000, seeing a pattern here 

I bet if some people weren't here for a few days they'd think it was impossible for me to get 26,000 or 25,000 for that matter, but it is...it truly is...and if something seems odd or weird , then I'm as lost as you are O_O




			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> Was it that bad to once again live amongst the realm of mortals?




It had it's good and bad days 

I remembered when the convo threads were thrashed and people were commenting how come I lost my custom ranking...it was because a whole bunch of threads were moved to the landfill. =/


----------



## Misk (Mar 20, 2006)

T_T I give up....your posts are legitimate.......


----------



## rddragons200 (Mar 20, 2006)

*wait*

How do u get post? im a newby here and i dont have a clue. 

plz explain


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, there are certain sections in the forum which don't count towards your post (as I'm sure you've found out to some level). Such sections are this one, the Academy, Konoha Off-Topic and the Fanclubs section. 

Just try skimming around and posting where you see fit; I hope that you have a great time on the forum though and also to hopefully see you around.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, I haven't even looked at my Rank recently. I honesly can't remember what I'm on. Nothing remarkable... or Id've remembered.

Maybe someday I'll get some spiffy-swank special Rank... but I'm not holding my breath. 

*posts and then lurks to see what current rank is*


----------



## Gammasite (Apr 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I don't see why "Torture specialist" is a rank....



Because there actually are ninja with that title, people like the proctor of the first part of the Chuunin exams (his name escapes me at the moment...).


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean Ibiki. Yeah, he's 'Torture Specialist' like Ebisu is 'Elite Tutor'. I think they're both technically 'special Jounin' though. Probably because of their 'specialities' that give them their nifty-keen titles. Or something.

If I didn't just mis-remember....  (it's been a while.)


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2006)

rddragons200 said:
			
		

> How do u get post? im a newby here and i dont have a clue.
> 
> plz explain


How would you get posts on a forum, hmmmm. . . 

Tough one, yeh, hmm. . .


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 12, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> How would you get posts on a forum, hmmmm. . .
> 
> Tough one, yeh, hmm. . .




You've got 24,000+ posts, and you can't even give the poor guy some advice.

Not cool.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 12, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> You've got 24,000+ posts, and you can't even give the poor guy some advice.
> 
> Not cool.


What has my postcount has to do with advice, for all you know it could have been 23,999 posts of advice and this single one without O_O


----------



## Neji (Apr 12, 2006)

shouldt some ranks be changed or added, there should be an akatsuki and akatsuki leader rank


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2006)

akatsuki is strictly for smods....


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 13, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> What has my postcount has to do with advice, for all you know it could have been 23,999 posts of advice and this single one without O_O



So you choose not to give advice?
_
"The mind is a terrible thing to waste,
I show love 'coz its a terrible thing to hate."_


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

> So you choose not to give advice?


If i would give advice would somebody pay me for it? no! so no advice for j00 >:0


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 13, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> If i would give advice would somebody pay me for it? no! so no advice for j00 >:0



So you're in it for the money aye?


----------



## killuahxh (Apr 13, 2006)

All the Akatsuki are beggers, the only cool Akatsuki member is Zetsu...


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm just lucky that Rez never bothered to change my Rank to something embarrassing like MILF. Yeeks.

I probably ought to go look up the FAQ page again to figure out how many posts I need to get to the next level. I'm bored with being 'missing'.


----------



## aneesa (Apr 14, 2006)

hello friend


----------



## aneesa (Apr 14, 2006)

*coo;;l*



			
				killuahxh said:
			
		

> All the Akatsuki are beggers, the only cool Akatsuki member is Zetsu...


hey resengan


----------



## aneesa (Apr 14, 2006)

*hey cool*



			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> Lol, I just want to get 'Missing-Nin'.
> 
> I just think it sounds awesome. XD


really hows that


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 14, 2006)

HO NOES!!! Triple post spam!!! AAH!!!!! *runs around in circles of panic*

What shall we DOOO!!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 15, 2006)

We kick'em off the internet.

Any.........possibility of getting the rank, Kucheeky Badkuya?  I mean, it was my username for over a month.  Please.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 15, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> We kick'em off the internet.
> 
> Any.........possibility of getting the rank, Kucheeky Badkuya?  I mean, it was my username for over a month.  Please.




I request the rank, "Sexy Beast", in manly blood red.

You know its right...


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 15, 2006)

aneesa said:
			
		

> really hows that



Eat red bars, that's how.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 16, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> I request the rank, "Sexy Beast", in manly blood red.
> 
> You know its right...



It's been two days, and I wasn't joking.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 17, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> It's been two days, and I wasn't joking.



Best chance: PM an Admin. and have a well-formed thesis on why you want that.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Apr 22, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Best chance: PM an Admin. and have a well-formed thesis on why you want that.



A thesis. 

I was thinking along the lines of sending a sexy ass picture of myself to a mod, or even better, taking my word for it.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 23, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Best chance: PM an Admin. and have a well-formed thesis on why you want that.


Lol, a thesis. You may require a personalised rank soon.


----------



## .hatake. (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks! I'll be a chuunin soon then. Hahah...


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

Gokou said:
			
		

> Lol, a thesis. You may require a personalised rank soon.



Meh, I'm not nearly important enough to have such a privelage. =P


----------



## thunder-scar (Apr 23, 2006)

ahhh! i wannna be a legendary ninja! but how?


----------



## thunder-scar (Apr 23, 2006)

im only going to try to see if this works and thats cool! i want to see naruhina! not sakurato


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

The rank of 'Legendary Ninja' requires you to have 4,000 or more posts. Check the first page of this thread for all the ranks, thunder-scar. ^ ^

I'll be nice, here are the ranks and post requirements. XP



> Academy Student---0
> Rookie------------- 50
> Genin-------------- 100
> Chuunin------------ 200
> ...


----------



## Gambitz (May 5, 2006)

i love the ranking system but i wanna know if there are gonna be more ranks such as *Oinin (Shinobi Hunters)* ,*Konoha Military Police (renforcments, captian ,general)*and *legendary Sanin*


----------



## Taxman (May 5, 2006)

probably not...

ANBU recruit/captain and so on pretty much fulfill "Konoha Military Police" and "Oinin"

and Legendary Ninja fulfills Sanin since Sanin isn't a rank, it literaly means "three ninja"


----------



## Airgrinder (May 6, 2006)

I like the rankings


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> i love the ranking system but i wanna know if there are gonna be more ranks such as *Oinin (Shinobi Hunters)* ,*Konoha Military Police (renforcments, captian ,general)*and *legendary Sanin*



It's doubtful that any new ranks will be added. I mean, I don't think there has been a change or adjustment in the ranks ever since I joined. Though, a new rank or two would be pretty cool.


----------



## Atomisk (May 6, 2006)

I wish there was retriever ninja rank...
and a no more posting for you at 50,000 posts lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2006)

kapuranui said:
			
		

> I wish there was retriever ninja rank...
> and a no more posting for you at 500,00*0* posts lol



You forgot to add an extra zero to your statement


----------



## Slips (May 6, 2006)

Ranks are wierd I remember when i was a Torture Specialist and I had to slow down as I loved the rank 

A couple of new ranks would'nt go amiss if added


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

I miss my S-Class Missing-nin rank, it was probably my favorite next to Missing-Nin and ANBU Captain.


----------



## Neji (May 6, 2006)

i wanna be missing nin, good thing its only around 150 posts more for me


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2006)

lol, remember the time when you got "legendary sennin" at a thousand posts


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

Well, didn't you have a bit of say when the rankings were being created?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (May 6, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Well, didn't you have a bit of say when the rankings were being created?



Maybe, since she had a gizzilion more posts than everyone at the time except for Kira. XD


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> Maybe, since she had a gizzilion more posts than everyone at the time except for Kira. XD



True, she did have quite a number of posts. Though, even before I was here, I believe she said that her postcount was somewhat around 30,000. Then threads started to get moved, trashed and posts would no longer apply there towards your posts.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (May 6, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> True, she did have quite a number of posts. Though, even before I was here, I believe she said that her postcount was somewhat around 30,000. Then threads started to get moved, trashed and posts would no longer apply there towards your posts.



Its because posts counted in convos at the time, kinda like the bathouse except more poeple were access to the convos.  I think she had over 8,000 posts, inculding the trashing, till December of 2004.  I just remeber when she should a clip of her first account and her post count.  Thats what I remeber.


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Well, didn't you have a bit of say when the rankings were being created?


Why do you think megami > kami  ;o


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

Well:

1) It sounds cooler

2) Because theoretically females are genetically superior to males


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2006)

> Because  females are superior to males


There fixed it for ya


----------



## Twizted (May 6, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> There fixed it for ya





> Because females are sexier than males



There, fixed it for you


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> There fixed it for ya



Knowing the subject matter, it probably has been proven on at least a few points by now. So, your correction is most likely valid.


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

Ofcourse it is valid. I second that statement


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

*Awaits the arrival of a chauvinistic male-member*

Oh wait...I think Shishou was one of the last, and now he's gone too. Well, you've pretty much have no arguement there, then. XD


----------



## Twizted (May 7, 2006)

Hey not that these are really ranks, but you guys should add the Bijuu either as insanely high post count ranks, or for administrators. I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Gambitz (May 7, 2006)

Twizted3584  said:
			
		

> Hey not that these are really ranks, but you guys should add the Bijuu either as insanely high post count ranks, or for administrators. I dunno, just a thought


yah and the higher you get the more tails u get i like that i hope it gets done oh and dont forget about (shinobi hunters) like sai..


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Hey not that these are really ranks, but you guys should add the Bijuu either as *insanely high post count ranks*, or for administrators. I dunno, just a thought.



At that the point the member will probably have their own custom rank


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> At that the point the member will probably have their own custom rank




Kira Yamato, you seem like a smart and attractive guy.

You obviously know the rigours we sexy people go through.


I'll tell you what, here's a proposition.

You give me the Ninja rank: "Sexy Beast!", (in blood red and everything) and in return, I'll wear it with pride and advertise that; though being sexy is a good thing, we have a lot of obstacles in life too.


----------



## Twizted (May 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> At that the point the member will probably have their own custom rank



LOL that's true. I guess it really isn't needed. Oh well  

On a side note, I don't suppose I could get my custom user title "Shinzou" changed to blue and bolded? [/spam]


----------



## Sazaka (May 12, 2006)

there should at least be some form of kage rank


----------



## Twizted (May 14, 2006)

Sazaka said:
			
		

> there should at least be some form of kage rank



There is 



> Academy Student---0
> Rookie------------- 50
> Genin-------------- 100
> Chuunin------------ 200
> ...


----------



## XxUchiha ItachixX (May 19, 2006)

to bad we can't have custom


----------



## OniTasku (May 19, 2006)

Pretty much you can have a custom title if you post a lot. Though, by _a lot_, I mean in excess of 10,000 posts. @_@


----------



## Lord Yu (May 19, 2006)

Or just get buddy buddy with the admins.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (May 19, 2006)

Or do both.


----------



## Havoc (May 26, 2006)

I'm confused, why do I not have a rank specifically for me?


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I'm confused, why do I not have a rank specifically for me?



You mean: "Why can't I put in a custom rank for myself?" ?

See the posts above on this page.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 30, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato, you seem like a smart and attractive guy.
> 
> You obviously know the rigours we sexy people go through.
> 
> ...



ROFL, Dont turn Kira into a crooked mod now! XD Soon he will be boosting post count and changing custom titles for real money :amazed


----------



## Airgrinder (May 31, 2006)

I like the rankings


----------



## Mrpibbs (May 31, 2006)

who posts 25000 times?


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2006)

Mrpibbs said:
			
		

> who posts 25000 times?



Kira Yamato and Kazuo Kiriyama. =|


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2006)

Mrpibbs said:
			
		

> who posts 25000 times?



No one.. 

That would be physically impossible


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2006)

I knew you were from outer-space!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2006)

He is a machine from the planet Ero 36! Planet of Posting bots!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2006)

Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> He is a machine from the planet Ero 36! Planet of Posting bots!




Damn...my secret has been found 

Now, I must assimilate you all


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

That doesn't sound very fun or nice at all. =[


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound very fun or nice at all. =[




But you'll be bots like me...although you'll have to surrender all your postcounts to me, but it's for the greater good


----------



## Taxman (Jun 1, 2006)

kira's the borg....


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 1, 2006)

The King of Heroes shall stop him! _*ENUMA ELISH*_


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> kira's the borg....





Everytime I think of that, I can't help but remember that scene in Ep. 1 of Kashimashi of the English-speaking NASA personel.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 2, 2006)

I walk into this thread, and what do I see?

Panties, and the fact that Kira Yamato is an alien, planning to assimilate us all.

~It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...~
*walks away slowly and whistling*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> I walk into this thread, and what do I see?
> 
> Panties, and the fact that Kira Yamato is an alien, planning to assimilate us all.
> 
> ...



User rank list is now obsolete. The only rank that exist now is Kira...give up, and you shall be granted a merciful death  



> Panties



Where?


----------



## Blue (Jun 2, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Everytime I think of that, I can't help but remember that scene in Ep. 1 of Kashimashi of the English-speaking NASA personel.


That man has 25,000 posts!

Quickly! A Call! 
To. 
The President!


----------



## Aman (Jun 2, 2006)

KY, allow me to join you and be your apprentice, and I'll share all of my secrets.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 15, 2006)

I just thought of a new rank. Posting God. Requierments to get this rank- 50,000 posts. Seems fair doesn't it?


----------



## .Syn. (Jun 18, 2006)

^ Will have it by tommorrow.


----------



## Cute_dude (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a question though. What of reputation points (the green squares)

What good do THEY do??


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 20, 2006)

User rank... I'll never get mine any higher.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2006)

> Elite Jounin---------- 2,500


I'm so very close to my goal.


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

Cute_dude said:
			
		

> I have a question though. What of reputation points (the green squares)
> 
> What good do THEY do??



Reputation... doesnt do any good at all... as does post count in some respects... the rep points usually tell how good of a member you are though by how what other people want to rep you... and if those bars turn red then youre in the negative and we know you did something or another... but really i ignore the rep system now, it doesnt gain me anything at all 

Also, just reach elite jounin... now for the next rank and beyond


----------



## naruto-hunter (Jun 20, 2006)

How do you get your avatar. This is naruto-hunter bie.


----------



## Neji (Jun 20, 2006)

this is by far my fav rank, im posting slowly to keep it for awhile but one thing


> Shinobi no Kami-----* 10,000*
> Shinobi no Megami------*15,000*


 
what the hell is this what do they mean, i dont like wanna have a rank that i dont know what it means


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

Kami means god in japanese and no is the term of possesion... mean translated, that would be Ninja's God... or God of Ninjas... Dont know what Megami means


----------



## Ram (Jun 20, 2006)

Dystopianday said:
			
		

> ANBU Recruit------*  450 	*


I'd be happy with ANBU Recruit. Special Jounin seems too far off.


----------



## kentenko (Jun 20, 2006)

Whoa didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Neji (Jun 20, 2006)

> Kami means god in japanese and no is the term of possesion... mean translated, that would be Ninja's God... or God of Ninjas... Dont know what Megami means


 
then im guessing megami means goddess


----------



## Cute_dude (Jun 21, 2006)

naruto-hunter said:
			
		

> How do you get your avatar. This is naruto-hunter bie.


 
Ok this one I know...

On the User CP theres a button called edit avatar, that's where you go. I believe you still need a 125X125 pixel picture, or 100.0 KB (whichever is smaller).

btw, thanks for the info deranged


----------



## Taxman (Jun 21, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> then im guessing megami means goddess



correct........


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

yo i've been posting all day and im still stuck with 2 posts, wats up here???


----------



## Cute_dude (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey yeah! i still have 22... I do kow that posting on fanclubs don't count, but does this one here count as a fanclub or what?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 21, 2006)

posts in fanclubs, the konoha times, academy registration, landfill and the blender do not count towards your overall post count....your post count can go down if a thread you posted in is moved to an area that doesn't count or if your post is deleted.

Learn more by reading this: FAQ


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 21, 2006)

How can I find out the requirements for becoming a senior member?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> How can I find out the requirements for becoming a senior member?



Everything you need to know about senior membership can be found here:

here


----------



## naruto_089 (Jun 21, 2006)

*thx*

thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Windeath (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks nice and easy


----------



## mageofdeath (Jun 22, 2006)

there are rankings now?


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the rankings


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for clearing that up.  Me and my friend were having an argurement about it, and I won!


----------



## Shinobi Swordsmen (Jul 12, 2006)

woot, im an academy student, who has the most post in all of the website?


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jul 12, 2006)

my rank sucks im a newbe!!!
-----------------------------
aaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Shinobi Swordsmen said:
			
		

> woot, im an academy student, who has the most post in all of the website?




You mean on the entire forums? 

I'll check back and let you know


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah that would be interesting to know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

List of top 25 postser >_>

discussion thread


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

you were given the infinite spot........so your no longer number 1.......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you were given the infinite spot........so your no longer number 1.......



wait...*tries to figure whether that's a good or bad thing* xDD

I was usurped =O


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

I know....it could be bad since infinity is numbers larger than 1.......it doesn't really work...-___-


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey I have over 4000 posts and I'm still an S-class missing nin.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2006)

lol h4x?.......


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Jul 15, 2006)

*well*

then i need to post more,

if i want to grow up my rank


----------



## az0r (Jul 15, 2006)

^ post lots    =)


----------



## Ram (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm nearly Jounin level. yay.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, if anyone is thinking about boosting rank, it really doesn't matter. No one actually looks at it and cares, unless you are in the 10,000+ range. At that point, you've become a good member of the forums, and don't need to spam. Spamming to raise your rank = quick ban.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Well, if anyone is thinking about boosting rank, it really doesn't matter. No one actually looks at it and cares, unless you are in the 10,000+ range. At that point, you've become a good member of the forums, and don't need to spam. Spamming to raise your rank = quick ban.



Most people spam anyway.   It's just a title at the end. I've been a missing nin for as long as I remember.


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jul 15, 2006)

Man in this forums ranks are hard to get.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jul 15, 2006)

yep. i'm almost a genin. who has the most posts i wonder?


----------



## Raptor (Jul 16, 2006)

Uchiha Kyusha said:
			
		

> yep. i'm almost a genin. who has the most posts i wonder?



Kira Yamato with around 36,000.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jul 16, 2006)

thanks for telling me!


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 16, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato with around 36,000.



holy s**t that's a lot of posts im still only a genin though...


----------



## luxjason (Aug 4, 2006)

who are the Shinobi no Kami----- 

i am not familar with them


----------



## Gaara's Aprentice (Aug 7, 2006)

*Wow.*



			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato with around 36,000.



Kira Yamato was obviosly on this site for a very long time.


----------



## shizuru (Aug 7, 2006)

Gaara's Aprentice said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato was obviosly on this site for a very long time.


scince november 2004:amazed


----------



## Ram (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, just noticed that I'm very near Elite Jounin level.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 7, 2006)

~yay~ I'm nearly reaching the ANBU Captain


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

im ALMOST JOUNIN..... shoot!


----------



## Gaara's Aprentice (Aug 7, 2006)

*OMFG*



			
				Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> scince november 2004:amazed



Holy shit!


----------



## Gaara (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for listing the ranks!! Will be a great help o


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm gonna be hokage it is my dream and i said it with my nice guy pose just about several thousand more posts.yeah up hill battle.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Aug 8, 2006)

So....I'll soon be an examiner...Kage seems so far away


----------



## Ram (Aug 8, 2006)

Done, I'm now EJ level in terms of posts.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 8, 2006)

darkflyes said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be hokage it is my dream and i said it with my nice guy pose just about several thousand more posts.yeah up hill battle.



Hokage is my dream get your own. XDD


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow I'm only Chuunin. Who has the highest rank/post?


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

_Only_ 460 post till Legendary Ninja


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2006)

XDarkSharinganX said:
			
		

> Who has the highest rank/post?




......​


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> ......​


If that wasn't so cooley excecuted I'd have hated you T___T lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> If that wasn't so cooley excecuted I'd have hated you T___T lol



I exist merely to answer any questions or concerns members may have


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay isn't what you just posted spam? Hehe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2006)

XDarkSharinganX said:
			
		

> Okay isn't what you just posted spam? Hehe.




I'm pretty sure I answered your question and thus my response was relevant. Lenght of the response doesn't neccessarily equate spam 

PS: And in case your not aware posts do not count in this section. That's not a signal to spam though.


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> I exist merely to answer any questions or concerns members may have


Whilst make others feel inadequate


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Whilst make others feel inadequate



Post count and rank shouldn't mean anything. 

In a sense we're all the same 


>_>  <_<  >_> <_<


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> Post count and rank shouldn't mean anything.
> 
> In a sense we're all the same
> 
> ...


 
Wow, so wise. You must inflict this upon others 

why did I bother typing this in white text? Infact why bother typing this? O_O


----------



## summon123 (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks i didnt kno


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm I saw a person with 30 posts a special jounin rank..


----------



## Ram (Aug 14, 2006)

I have quite a bit to go.


----------



## ally1313 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ya, I just joined yesterday, so I have a long way to go...


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 18, 2006)

Woot after a year I'm almost a academy teacher! Fast to rise slow to fall! Woot


----------



## Barinax (Aug 18, 2006)

I wonder, where did purpleshirtguy come from?

I haven't seen him much before...

And then suddenly, I see him post, and he has a post count of...

I forgot... a lot....


----------



## Taxman (Aug 18, 2006)

his post count is hacked


----------



## Jaggerjack (Aug 19, 2006)

That clears things up thanks


----------



## Kayo (Aug 19, 2006)

40 posts to go for the Examiner rank!


----------



## Ram (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm now an S-Class Missing-nin.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2006)

i am close to Anbu Captain.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 19, 2006)

Dunno what I am.


----------



## Slips (Aug 19, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Dunno what I am.




Missing nin


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 19, 2006)

ooooooo rlyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dav1s (Aug 19, 2006)

elite jounin here i come


----------



## Yosha (Aug 19, 2006)

You have awhile till elite jounin. I just turned anbu recruit


----------



## Barinax (Aug 19, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> ooooooo rlyyyyyyyy



yaaaaaaa rlyyyyyyyy


----------



## Zeig (Aug 19, 2006)

Ocean Blue. said:
			
		

> You have awhile till elite jounin. I just turned anbu recruit


Same here! Lol


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone seen a Hokage yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2006)

Dragoness_Noush said:
			
		

> Anyone seen a Hokage yet?



There are quite a number of Hokages now.

There's a list available:

http://sky.blackestocean.net/sesswall800.jpg [/quote]


----------



## Barinax (Aug 19, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> his post count is hacked


I see 

Then that that mean he did it himself?

Or someone in a higher position did it for him?


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 19, 2006)

omg thats crazy!!!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm next rank special jounin


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 20, 2006)

yay, got it. i am anbu captain. my goal is to be legendary ninja, 4k posts. probably will take a year to get that much.


----------



## shadow__nin (Aug 20, 2006)

next for me is ANBU recruit


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2006)

2,100 posts to next rank. Not a problem, I post a lot for a person who's in school almost all week. 

(Just need to get 3 more to next rank!)


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Aug 20, 2006)

Torture Specialist-- 1,100 

My next rank XD


----------



## Mojim (Aug 20, 2006)

My next rank is Elite Jounin at 2500 posts.
My goal is to reach Hokage level  (maybe 1.5 years to reach this level )


----------



## Demon Hidden In The Mist (Aug 20, 2006)

Nearly genin. THat's sad because I've been here a while. Man I don't post enough.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 20, 2006)

Next rank, ANBU Captain


----------



## Saurus (Aug 20, 2006)

my god how do people get 1000 posts its impossible .... i have been here for 2 years and i am only at 500


----------



## Jo-nov (Aug 25, 2006)

This question is a bit off-topic, but where can I find the updated information about the modified reputation system?  Someone told me that you will gain 1 point of reputation power per 1000 post instead of 75, but I can't find an announcement about it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2006)

there really wasn't a thread or an update made stating that.  There is just one or two posts by reznor in a thread asking what happened to the rep where it was stated that instead of one rep altering point for ever 75 rep points...it is now one rep altering point for every 1000 rep points....

the other two parameters stay the same...one for every 50 posts and one for every 7 days you are registered on NF.


----------



## Jo-nov (Aug 25, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> there really wasn't a thread or an update made stating that.  There is just one or two posts by reznor in a thread asking what happened to the rep where it was stated that instead of one rep altering point for ever 75 rep points...it is now one rep altering point for every 1000 rep points....
> 
> the other two parameters stay the same...one for every 50 posts and one for every 7 days you are registered on NF.


I see.  Did Reznor mentioned a reason for the change?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2006)

it was a solution for the rampant rep abuse that was occuring....


----------



## Jo-nov (Aug 25, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> it was a solution for the rampant rep abuse that was occuring....


I understand.  Thanks.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

how do you change your user rank to another one ( not naruto related?) PM me on this!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2006)

you mean a custom rank?....those are no longer given out to members.


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

awww man........ happened to the custiom ranks then? is missed out on the fun


----------



## Taxman (Aug 25, 2006)

the problem was that they show favoritism.....

also....it's just too much effort to make them for people because it would cause an admin to have to make a new user group specifically for the member to keep his/her custom rank


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

ok got it


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Tonite I've finally reached Elite Jounin level ~yay~


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

oh yea? im Chunin right now! yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2006)

i am 50 posts away from my new rank. i hope i will get it today.


----------



## az0r (Aug 26, 2006)

s class rank missing nin and will be for the next like thousand post ^^


----------



## Kayo (Aug 26, 2006)

4 more posts :/


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 26, 2006)

yahoo, got new rank. i guess that will be enough for today, i posted like 70 posts today.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 26, 2006)

*Advanced*

I finally advanced from academy student to rookie.


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 26, 2006)

oh my god i got a long way to go!!


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 26, 2006)

I need a new rank!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2006)

Get more posts!


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 26, 2006)

Must..get..more...posts..


----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2006)

I will become a hokage!just some thousand more posts


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2006)

Personally I don't approve of something like this, since it tempts people to spam to get something like a new rank. There should be a reward system for making quality posts. I suppose the rep system is just that, but not direct enough. 

Just my thoughts, though. I'll be proven a hypocrite one of these days.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 26, 2006)

im now examiner. got it through hard work though. no spamming to say the least


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2006)

I spammed for a bit but now im toned down and only make post that i find more interest in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2006)

GPM said:
			
		

> Personally I don't approve of something like this, since it tempts people to spam to get something like a new rank. There should be a reward system for making quality posts. I suppose the rep system is just that, but not direct enough.
> 
> Just my thoughts, though. I'll be proven a hypocrite one of these days.



The problem with that proposal is that "quality posts" is a very subjective term. I can already imagine all the clamoring that will occur over someone attaining a new rank, because there post history will be held under heavy criticism.

meh... spam is deleted and promptly dealt with...*has seen people lose hundreds of posts in one fell swoop*


----------



## Yaminake (Aug 26, 2006)

Is it normal if I can't see my rank or is it because I don't have an avatar? >.<


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2006)

No your rank it right under your custom user title...


----------



## Yaminake (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, well all I see is  =
Yaminake
*Hugs all baddies*

Join Date: Aug 2006
Age: 14
Posts: 51 

But guess I don't see it myself o.O Oh well no biggy ><


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

^If you don't have an avatar...your rank won't be shown

it will show your rank without an avatar if you are using the sasuke skin instead of the orange naruto skin


----------



## Yaminake (Aug 27, 2006)

Heh okies, thank you ^^ I was just wondering why for quite a while and heh. ><


----------



## az0r (Aug 27, 2006)

when i first started i thought u could only gain post if u post reply so my first 200 post? were from all post reply 
-.-"


----------



## dog665 (Aug 28, 2006)

hi hi hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 31, 2006)

yess, got it back. i am again missing nin.


----------



## mr_yenz (Aug 31, 2006)

If I ever posted in somewhere important, then I'd probably have more posts. =\

Meh, who actually cares?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm going to miss being an s-class missing nin...that rank was cool...


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> i'm going to miss being an s-class missing nin...that rank was cool...



You think the Admins would be kind enough to revert it back to that rank? 

I agree; S-Class Missing Nin was the best rank.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 31, 2006)

Personally i think instead of "Legendary Ninja" it should be "Sannin"


----------



## Taxman (Aug 31, 2006)

why?

the sannin are legendary ninja....and sannin isn't a rank...it literally means "the three"...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 3, 2006)

finally special jounin....


----------



## PerfectGirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh ok! Thanks a lot! SO much more clear!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 3, 2006)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts.

Rofl, that's classic.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 4, 2006)

sooo...when do I become a Johnin?(I know I didn't spell it right!)


----------



## Yosha (Sep 4, 2006)

when you make the post count


----------



## polesp (Sep 5, 2006)

nice thnaks for the info


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2006)

dog665 said:
			
		

> hi hi hi hi hi hi hi



Urgh.... 

i want to be chuunin  but thats way to far away spamming would make me look like a no0b so why should i ? just post eassily untillu get the rank


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Sep 5, 2006)

Uggg....still working on chuunin >.<


----------



## Saurus (Sep 6, 2006)

is there  a way to custamize ranks or not? // like personnally customize


----------



## Gamabunta (Sep 6, 2006)

Doest seem like it. I was asking about customising the way peoples names are written (like some of the mods have their names in bold or different colours). You have to be a mod/admin for that privalege


----------



## MG87 (Sep 10, 2006)

looks good, i like it


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

Some members used to have custom ranks...but a few months ago, they were taken away and no longer issued out because they showed favoritism/elitism...


----------



## heyhey (Sep 10, 2006)

this really helps.


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 10, 2006)

Okay! Now I kno!


----------



## Jio-Kun (Sep 10, 2006)

thanx man imma make it a spoiler that way i can never forget it lol


----------



## Azurite (Sep 10, 2006)

when am i a senior member?


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 10, 2006)

Does it atomatically change? Or can you have the choice of staying with one. Cause Id like to stay with S-Class missing nin when and if I get there.. no matter how many post I have.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2006)

what does Shinobi no Megami mean? I know Shinobi no Kami is something along the lines of "God shinobi" but I was curious.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

OrochimaruHate said:
			
		

> Does it atomatically change? Or can you have the choice of staying with one. Cause Id like to stay with S-Class missing nin when and if I get there.. no matter how many post I have.



it changes automatically....*misses S-rank missing nin...T__T*



> what does Shinobi no Megami mean? I know Shinobi no Kami is something along the lines of "God shinobi" but I was curious.



Goddess of Ninja


----------



## Yosha (Sep 10, 2006)

aha, thanx mate


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 13, 2006)

yay, got new rank. but this isnt cool. i will just try to get rid of it asap. missing nin is way too cool, but S-class missing nin far too cooler.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 15, 2006)

Anbu Captain! Didn't even notice >_>


----------



## litl_x (Sep 21, 2006)

dumb question of the day!! mine doesn't have a ninja rank, how come??? Do I need to do something???


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2006)

^ Yours is *'Academy Student'*,below your custom title .If you want to have a new rank or up your rank,just posting ^^


----------



## Taxman (Sep 21, 2006)

^you can't see your ninja rank because you lack an avatar and you are using the orange naruto skin.

*people who use the blue sasuke skin don't need an avatar to see their rank*


----------



## Mojim (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeez..I've just realized that I have reached new rank which is S-Class Missing-nin :sweat.It sounds so cool


----------



## Uchiha_E.B. (Sep 22, 2006)

thnkx this helps a lot


----------



## Satanik-sama (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow.. 25000 post.. hard to get them..


----------



## Mojim (Sep 22, 2006)

^ There's one person who has 40000 posts in here


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Sep 22, 2006)

Samtarou for the win, he has 40000 posts, almost*


----------



## Taxman (Sep 22, 2006)

TheFlameAlchemist said:
			
		

> Samtarou for the win, he has 40000 posts, almost*



what do you mean "almost", he has 40,122 posts...xDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> what do you mean "almost", he has 40,122 posts...xDDD




and rising


----------



## Byuku-Sharingan (Sep 24, 2006)

treeeb said:
			
		

> damnit soo long to become a genin heh eh


youve been here for a year and you only have FIVE DAMN POSTS
!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!

I posted about 10 -15 posts yesterday and non of them caunted. THEY WERE ALL RELEVANT TO THE TOPIC AT HAND
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just checked the thing where it say " find all posts by Byuku-Sharingan" and it listed 80 of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someone has seriosly messed up BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOMEONE PLEASE FIX IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 24, 2006)

that's because there are certain sections where posts don't count...like the Konoha Times subforum, the Academy Registration, the Frequently Asked Questions subforum, The Blender, and the Fanclub subforum.

If a thread you posted in that did count is sent to the landfill, it will no longer count.

and based on your post histroy...these posts that you are complaining about were made in the Academy Registration...which don't count and won't be added onto your post count.

Don't double post....the edit button is there for a reason.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 7, 2006)

yahooo got my new rank. damn, gave my ass off for reaching 3000 posts. i am gonna enjoy it for the next 1000 posts, hehe


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 7, 2006)

ok.Thanks for posting the ranks!So 50-17=33.Great.


----------



## Loki (Oct 8, 2006)

oh..cool never been here befor,but I must say 60 posts more ti'll a new rank! ^~^


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 8, 2006)

ok so I still have a long way to reach ANBU recruit

@Samatarou OMG you have 40 000 + posts!!!  XD XD


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't see how he could post over 40,000 posts in just 2 years. @.@


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2006)

Rikki-Lee said:
			
		

> Don't see how he could post over 40,000 posts in just 2 years. @.@



It's only an average of 59-60 posts per day. Anyone could easily get that if they spent 13+hours a day here


----------



## Byuku-Sharingan (Oct 8, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> It's only an average of 59-60 posts per day. Anyone could easily get that if they spent 13+hours a day here


What the hell? 59-60 posts and 13+ hours a day!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
do you even have a social life outside of your computer? you have an addiction. you are past "CHILL OUT WITH THE DAMN POSTS ALREADY" so CHILL OUT WITH THE DAMN POSTS ALREADY


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 8, 2006)

*posts to check current user rank*

I think I'm still Elite Jounin.... I sure hope so. It will be a sad day when I become a Missing Nin. Wait. I go 'missing' all the time around here.... maybe I SHOULD be in the higher ranking. Hmmmmz. 

edit: Yeah. So I'm missing. If anyone finds me, please let me know. I've got a few words I need to have with myself.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 8, 2006)

Woah, lots of people are posting lots.  hah..I finally reached Genin rank.  Probably takes me years to reach Chuunin.


----------



## Loki (Oct 9, 2006)

Samatarou said:
			
		

> It's only an average of 59-60 posts per day. Anyone could easily get that if they spent 13+hours a day here




Hmm its not hard no really,13h a day..if you don't go to schoold freinds and so..but i belive evryone has them.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 9, 2006)

Over 45 000 posts should be called OMFG H4X! or Nerf Me Please.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:
			
		

> Hmm its not hard no really,13h a day..if you don't go to schoold freinds and so..but i belive evryone has them.




When I had two jobs (Research/Graduate Assistant and Student Intern) while going to Graduate school, I could only manage 8 measly hours  

Sure, I got a measly Master's Degree, but it took away from my anime watching experience xDD

If I only work, then there's much more time in the day then you'd think 

As long as the bills are getting paid...who the heck cares 

And I'm going back to get my PhD this spring, so I'll once again have to cut back on my hours here =/


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice list, dude.
I only nid 44 posts to change rank. ;D


----------



## Loki (Oct 9, 2006)

Hehe,and I foght i had problems..yah me too around 50 posts more and im a new ranked.

 =]


----------



## Raptor (Oct 9, 2006)

I had my rank for quite a while.  For some strange reason every thread I post is trashed so I lose posts


----------



## Neji (Oct 9, 2006)

i wanna get kage already


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi       Neji


----------



## gabha (Oct 9, 2006)

There are probably like only 10 members who joined at the same perioud as I did, still active, and have not reached jonin yet.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to reach Kage level,but i think i'm too slow at posting


----------



## vanh (Oct 10, 2006)

azim said:
			
		

> I want to reach Kage level,but i think i'm too slow at posting





			
				Neji said:
			
		

> i wanna get kage already



You guys should borrow Kisame's kamehada, or just steal it =/


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Nah,he wont let us


----------



## vanh (Oct 10, 2006)

azim said:
			
		

> ^ Nah,he wont let us



his one side is ... =/


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Yup,that's the reason  Damn that shark boy!


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

xD
Got 1300 posts now, that means I am a...


----------



## Kichigai Kawaru (Oct 21, 2006)

I must be the only rookie with so much rep...


----------



## BowL (Oct 21, 2006)

Kichigai no Kawaru said:


> I must be the only rookie with so much rep...



And why is that?


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

He must be a nice boy


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2006)

He must not act like a n00b, which most do.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

But I am a noob


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2006)

Your not a new n00b so you don't get bad reps.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 21, 2006)

Weee hail the old n00bs


----------



## baconstyle (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess this means it's gonna take me a long time to reach kage level


----------



## baconstyle (Oct 21, 2006)

Only 5981 posts to go...


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2006)

lol...Im happy if i rech the 1k posts..<_<


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 22, 2006)

25k posts is alot of posts. But this rank system is awesome. I was wondering when I was going to rank up again.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 2, 2006)

Its about time I began building my postcount again. I guess I will be sort of less active in the blender now.


----------



## Damselian (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, Bacon, it's going to take you an eternity. Especially if you get in trouble for double posting and spamming xD


----------



## Supreme1 (Nov 2, 2006)

oohh i wanna be a Torture specialist..... yeah i doubt all ever make it that far


----------



## Thorn (Nov 2, 2006)

So far to go.


----------



## whitecrowz (Nov 9, 2006)

why is Hokage>Kage ?
It's an insult for the 4 other countries no?
a Kage is a Kage.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 17, 2006)

Yay!!  I just reached Legendary Ninja rank


----------



## Bleach_XDXD (Nov 17, 2006)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50 	*
> ...


where is akustduki and leader on there?


----------



## ultima (Nov 18, 2006)

now i know and knowing is just halve the battle im finally a rookie


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2006)

Bleach_XDXD said:


> where is *akatsuki* and leader on there?



That ranking is only available to Supermoderators.


----------



## Mangekyō (Nov 18, 2006)

Im shooting for Legendary Ninja, maybe by next year -_-


----------



## Loki (Nov 18, 2006)

mhm...Im now an Elite teacher...cool -_- Dose that make me a professor..lol


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 18, 2006)

Next rank for me...ANBU Captain.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 18, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> mhm...Im now an Elite teacher...cool -_- Dose that make me a professor..lol



it makes you ebisu......


----------



## Id (Nov 19, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> it makes you ebisu......



lol.....

Ranking doesn?t mean anything. Well if you post regularly for over a year. Your pretty much well established in the NF, regardless of your post count.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Nov 20, 2006)

Soon, I wil be a Anbu Captin!

RAWR!

~ KC


----------



## Sakura (Nov 20, 2006)

Not too sure what my next rank is. =D


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah! Kage biatch


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

Supreme1 said:


> oohh i wanna be a Torture specialist..... yeah i doubt all ever make it that far



Do not fret younf Padawan for it is not that hard. I just became one not too long ago.

Stay active and thou shalt achieve! 

What I wanna know is.. does it really say "Chill out with the damn posts" once you get to 25 G's?


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2006)

I think you get your own custom title when your at that point...;;_;;


----------



## Sakura (Nov 23, 2006)

Just boosted up to Torture Specialist. :3

Beat. you. up.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

Yey, GENIN!..

24900 more posts to *"Chill Out With the Damn Posts"*..


----------



## Sakura (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmm. Good luck;

If I were you, I wouldn't even bother thinking that far. ^^


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 23, 2006)

hopefully soon i'm gonna be legendary nin. but i soooooooooo like my current title. it's the coolest ever.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 23, 2006)

i quite like mine.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 23, 2006)

Too bad u cant keep the title u obtained ... i wouldnt mind having the title as an academy student


----------



## xrae-chanx (Nov 23, 2006)

i think ive got a loong way 2 go. this is the first post ive ever made!!!!


----------



## Jh1stgen (Nov 23, 2006)

Too bad it doesnt count in here ...  

So unoffically, Yeah! This is ur first post xD


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

Only 277 posts until I become "Vash's Girl"!!!


----------



## Blue (Nov 24, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Only 277 posts until I become "Vash's Girl"!!!


I'll be glad to fix that when the time comes.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 24, 2006)

Woot! I've been a missing nin for not too long now. Hehehe. ^_^


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

Blue said:


> I'll be glad to fix that when the time comes.


I was going to have some fun with it first, but if you don't mind fixing it........


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 24, 2006)

How do people get their username in bold form or is that just the admins?


----------



## Loki (Nov 24, 2006)

Mhm..Dont know,thay say that u gotta ask an akatsuki or admin to do that.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

Kakash! said:


> How do people get their username in bold form or is that just the admins?


Yeah, you can't get your name in colors, bolded, or italics without being a part of the staff.  The only thing you can do is ask an admin to change your custom user title or ninja rank, and there's no guarantee that they would actually do it(depends on who you ask).


----------



## Loki (Nov 24, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> (depends on who you ask).



so what should I ask?Plise i whant a custom in red?lol.. Or comon give me a red custom i'll give ya 20$.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 24, 2006)

......lol, I'm not a member of the staff, so I can't do it for you.

The only thing I can say is that you shouldn't ask either Vash(it probably depends on his mood), or Ronin/Sasuke(he just wont do it, and laugh).


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anyone on the forums have the almighty "Chill Out With the Damn Posts" rank?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2006)

Zaxxon said:


> Does anyone on the forums have the almighty "Chill Out With the Damn Posts" rank?



I believe there are at least two people who have reached that ranking but they either have custom rankings or........


----------



## Taxman (Nov 26, 2006)

to clarify...two without haxed post counts....and they have either a custom rank...or have the standard mod ranking

there are two others...but they have haxed post counts.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 26, 2006)

setoshi's is hacked if I am right.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 26, 2006)

i want to become a jonin,i have a long while to go,im only a academy teacher and almost a anbu recruit


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

i forgot the other users name that has the hacked post count
i think it started with an "i"

believed it for awhile.. shocked he had a higher post count than kira xD


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2006)

Seto, Purpleshirtguy...   hmmm... I can't remember more


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

TBH said there was only 2


purpleshirtguy.... that guy had like 200,000 posts


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 26, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I believe there are at least two people who have reached that ranking but they either have custom rankings or........



really who? who posts that much?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

then dont, theyre hackers =o


----------



## Blue (Nov 27, 2006)

Samatarou's 42000 is the highest legit post count. After that is Sayo's 26000. When you get that high, you can have whatever ninja rank you want - because the ranks are based on posts and nobody else is in your league. Those two both have custom ranks, so any actual COWTDPs are haxed.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 27, 2006)

but wow, i saw that Seto's guy, 1,000 posts a day?!?! what if it wasnt hacked? you would have to have NO LIFE or you spam a lot for that many posts


----------



## Raptor (Nov 27, 2006)

It's hacked so it's not something you have to worry about.  And besides if it wasn't hacked it's not something you have to worry about either since it wasn't you who wasted your life >.>


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2006)

I asked Vash and he said"yaeh righr.." So I didn't get my custom title in red..


----------



## Neji (Nov 27, 2006)

lol you asked vash


----------



## Azurite (Nov 27, 2006)

Im an Elite Teacher, and i have over 1000 posts!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay! Party for you 

~ KC


----------



## Ippy (Nov 28, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> I asked Vash and he said"yaeh righr.." So I didn't get my custom title in red..


LOOOOOOOL  I told you not to ask Vash.

230 posts until Vash's Girl!


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2006)

hehe,yaeh you told me but still..that was a long time ago..well enywayz I wont ass kiss noone for 7 red colered words...<_<

mhm..w8,dosen't Vash already have a girl?


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 28, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> I asked Vash and he said"yaeh righr.." So I didn't get my custom title in red..



XD asking Vash hes more likey to mod you and not get the password


----------



## Loki (Nov 28, 2006)

heeh,anyway my custom titel says somthing. ^_~
I know its lame but still..


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

Ergo Proxy said:


> LOOOOOOOL  I told you not to ask Vash.
> 
> 230 posts until Vash's Girl!



LOL. We'll match. 
Blue is going to fix it probably <3


-=LOki=- said:


> mhm..w8,dosen't Vash already have a girl?


Why yes he does. :3


-=LOki=- said:


> heeh,anyway my custom titel says somthing. ^_~
> I know its lame but still..


Custom titles are for the weak. D<

xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 28, 2006)

Only teh cool people a custom title like me.


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2006)

So this guy has this many posts and i say w00t?"!

thread


----------



## darkviper (Dec 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50 	*
> ...



thx for the info man "Chill Out With the Damn Posts - *25,000*" lol


----------



## behemoko (Dec 19, 2006)

Sayo said:


> Admin = KnK = female
> most posts = sayoko = female
> guys have nothing to say in this mather



wow.. that seems rather sexist, it doesn't affect me, being a newb to this forum anyway, but.. wtf..?


----------



## Mojim (Dec 23, 2006)

Next level is Kage quite far for me to reach.I still have a long way to go


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 23, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> So this guy has this many posts and i say w00t?"!
> 
> Id




he hacked probably, i doubt he actually post a thousand times per day, that's is so fake


----------



## Taxman (Dec 23, 2006)

how many times must we say that setoshi's and purpleshirtguy's posts are hacked....=/

the highest non-hacked post count is Samatarou's.....


----------



## J6sh (Dec 23, 2006)

Does the post-count hacking actually effect anything on the board?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 23, 2006)

no..........not even rep.....


----------



## Itachi-X (Dec 23, 2006)

getting to genin soon


----------



## Kayo (Dec 23, 2006)

110 posts to go!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 23, 2006)

900 more posts to go


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Dec 27, 2006)

Can we have an updated Ranks list,the old one is kind messed up.


----------



## Shurikien (Jan 5, 2007)

Coolness! thats good to know


----------



## Taxman (Jan 6, 2007)

Shadow Raki-黒いドラゴン7 said:


> Can we have an updated Ranks list,the old one is kind messed up.



messed up how?.....


----------



## Nazere_Stark (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a cool rating system. I really like the last one lol.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it even possible to hack your post count? Admin help?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

admins can add posts to accounts. i used to be an admin on another vb forum.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2007)

I figured.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 6, 2007)

wow, I have a long way to become like some of you guys!! But still, I'm a member since Nov last year. I want the Akatsuki title


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2007)

lazlow said:


> wow, I have a long way to become like some of you guys!! But still, I'm a member since Nov last year. I want the Akatsuki title


No amount of posts will ever get you to that rank


----------



## Peak (Jan 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No amount of posts will ever get you to that rank


True.
But they all have there dreams.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

Jiraiya ♥ said:


> I figured.



I should follow you into threads. You can do the summoning technique an 

*BANG*

TADA!!


----------



## Yosha (Jan 6, 2007)

lol, that would be awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

Peak said:


> True.
> But they all have there dreams.



Yeah, but it's my job is to crush those dreams.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Jan 28, 2007)

You already have crushed mine long time ago  =C


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

Were you one of the people I made sign away your rights to your first born son? 

 It's hard keeping track of my evil deeds


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2007)

How do we get custom ranks nowadays? Lol.


----------



## Sara (Jan 28, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> How do we get custom ranks nowadays? Lol.


I wonders too. You see everyone with them now...


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 28, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> How do we get custom ranks nowadays? Lol.



You don't.


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2007)

Obito said:


> I wonders too. You see everyone with them now...


You're thinking about custom user titles...admins can do that for you. 



OniTasku said:


> You don't.


We can still dream.


----------



## Sara (Jan 28, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> You're thinking about custom user titles...admins can do that for you.
> 
> We can still dream.


 Oooh.... what's the difference?!?!?!! hehe...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> We can still dream.



I thought I told everyone I'm a self-professed dream killer


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 28, 2007)

Obito said:


> Oooh.... what's the difference?!?!?!! hehe...


 Lol!!!

The difference is, user rank is supposed to depend on post count.





~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought I told everyone I'm a self-professed dream killer


You didn't think right.


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought I told everyone I'm a self-professed dream killer



Well than you can hope. Haha


----------



## Taxman (Jan 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I thought I told everyone I'm a self-professed dream killer



when did you start thinking that you were me?


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 28, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> when did you start thinking that you were me?





Ryan, you're such a swell guy. XD


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 28, 2007)

*ranks*

there is a lot of ranks but there sould be more!the more the better.,and you forgot a tracker ninja.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL.....I thought I needed 1,900 posts for the next rank!!!

phew......what a releif!!


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 28, 2007)

anbuXx said:


> there is a lot of ranks but there sould be more!the more the better.,and you forgot a tracker ninja.



There are more than enough already...



			
				anbuXx said:
			
		

> i love forums with ranks and things!



So it seems. Your joy cannot be contained, apparently.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 28, 2007)

Dammit!! I'm still a newbie


----------



## ̣ (Jan 28, 2007)

^ That would seriously get ppl wondering


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 29, 2007)

Im posting this to see what my rank is . >.<'


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2007)

Harlita said:


> Dammit!! I'm still a newbie



Lies!


----------



## Taxman (Jan 30, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Ryan, you're such a swell guy. XD



got to love giving that false sense of calm.....


----------



## natwel (Feb 1, 2007)

**

Yey, now i can track my progress!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrence Urameshi (Feb 1, 2007)

you should change "S-class missing nin" to just "Akatsuki".


----------



## Kimimaro (Feb 1, 2007)

^^ Akatsuki are titles for those who are super mods, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 2, 2007)

Zanmato said:


> ^^ Akatsuki are titles for those who are super mods, so that wouldn't work.



that is correct...

plus...not all S-ranked missing nins are akatsuki members.....


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 2, 2007)

I miss having my 'S-Class Missing-nin' rank. It was the best. Though...Kage is definitely acceptable.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 2, 2007)

^I missed it until I got akatsuki


----------



## sj2k (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I should get that one soon (not akatsuki, s-class missing nin)


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Kage should be changed to Sannin, and Hokage to Kage. Hokage and Kage are pretty much the same thing, Hokage's just a type of Kage.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Countach (Feb 11, 2007)

Renegade said:


> I think Kage should be changed to Sannin, and Hokage to Kage. Hokage and Kage are pretty much the same thing, Hokage's just a type of Kage.
> 
> Just a suggestion.



i like this because we do not know how powerfull the other kage are compared to the hokage.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

^it's been stated in the manga that hokage is the strongest of all the kages....

and as I mentioned in the quick suggestion thread, sannin is not a rank...

you are not the first person to suggest this...do a search for sannin in this very thread and it's met with the same exact answer each time.

sannin literally means "the three ninja"....


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

Well then maybe not Sannin, but i'm sure it could be substituted with something else.

Putting Hokage right after Kage just doesn't seem right, since Hokage falls under the Kage rank anyway.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 11, 2007)

Can my rank be disabled?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

^by using the naruto skin and not having an avatar.....or at least that was the way you could do it...don't know if that changed when the naruto skin was updated by putting the rank under the username....I assume you won't be able to do that anymore.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 12, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 18, 2007)

This is really helpful! Thanks!​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah!!! I'm closer to Missing-Nin.


----------



## Bam (Feb 27, 2007)

*cool list*

thanks for clearing some things up....


----------



## Cr1msonBl0od (Mar 5, 2007)

why don't all your posts count? I posted in some fanclubs and that didn't count!


----------



## half-elven (Mar 6, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Because Jounin are more well-rounded than Tokubetsu Jounin, who only specialise in one or two areas.



hmm it still seems a bit off cuz a special jounin is a jounin who just happens to be special aswell... so that implys his more than a jounin
but oh well its still a long way 4 me to go...


----------



## QueenoftheDesert (Mar 6, 2007)

I just joined NF today and I'm already having the time of my life here...some of the stuff you find on the forums is just priceless and worth the fifteen minutes I used up registering on the site...
BYE^_^BYE


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2007)

Almost to Legendary Ninja.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 8, 2007)

i just wanted to check what rank i am by posting


havnt looked in a while


does anyone know of someone with over 20,000?


----------



## Mojim (Mar 9, 2007)

krickitat said:
			
		

> does anyone know of someone with over 20,000?


These peeps:
chinaski (20000+ posts)
Sayo (25000+ posts)
Kira Yamato!!! (44000+ posts)

I think that's all, I hope :sweat


----------



## Bresakar (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a question:
what is the diffence in the title of Anbu Captain and Anbu squad leader, isn't both taken from ANBU-taichou _[暗部隊長]_ (ANBU-Captain or ANBU Squad leader)???


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2007)

4000 posts. Legendary Ninja FTW!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm now a Squad Leader XD That's pretty low though =/


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't even realise I was a kage till I checked this thread.


----------



## Brownis (Mar 10, 2007)

im a genin!


----------



## anbu-assassin (Mar 10, 2007)

lol im still an academy student, shud leave the academy pretty soon though bout 6 posts or so


----------



## Suikka (Mar 10, 2007)

Elite Teacher! W00t! \o/


----------



## Mojim (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh lol, i'm a Kage right now


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 10, 2007)

wonder how it would be if it were thread count and not post count.  I really hated the "torture specialist" one.  I felt like a S&M whore.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 10, 2007)

> wonder how it would be if it were thread count and not post count.


That would basically half everybodies post count. I think it would make things more chaotic though.



> I really hated the "torture specialist" one. I felt like a S&M whore.



Lol....It was alright.


----------



## Kai (Mar 10, 2007)

Somewhat close to Elite Jounin.

Which ordinary member has the highest # of posts? Kisame?


----------



## Yosha (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe it is Kisame, Kyuubi Naruto, & one more person I cannot remember.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 11, 2007)

^ Nope, it was Sayo who has the highest posts for normal/ordinary member. She has like 25000+ posts.


----------



## Yosha (Mar 11, 2007)

are you sure it is not a modded post count?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 11, 2007)

Sayo does not have a modded post count....

so the non staff member with the highest post count is Sayo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2007)

Shisui said:


> are you sure it is not a modded post count?



Nope...it wasn't hacked. That's her real postcount. 

*list of top posters with non-hacked postcounts* 

*here*


----------



## Yosha (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, just making sure because I know seto's was that high.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2007)

^seto's was 55,000....xD....

@CJ:  Oni needs to update that...>__>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

I wanted to get 20k but my mission for 20k posts has dissapeared and now I became weak in pursueing my goal. Someday,somday.


----------



## BowL (Mar 15, 2007)

There should be a secondary rank for deleted posts IMO. lol


----------



## Arthy (Mar 16, 2007)

my goal is 25k posts until 2010 ... wish me luck


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Mar 16, 2007)

lol i dnt see all the huss and fuss about posts..... 
thout that saying im only on 30 odd lol
talk back when im about 500 - 1000 
hehehe


----------



## olaf (Mar 16, 2007)

Arthy said:


> my goal is 25k posts until 2010 ... wish me luck


You need to master the mysterious skill of *spamming*

but srsly, good way to get lot of posts is to post in convos in Konoha mall


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 16, 2007)

Being able to exceed 1000 is a miracle for me.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 16, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> Being able to exceed 1000 is a miracle for me.



You have already done more than 200 in less than a month


----------



## Raiju (Mar 19, 2007)

that helps alot


----------



## anbu-assassin (Mar 20, 2007)

yes! im finally a rookie!


----------



## whitecrowz (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm aiming Anbu squad leader


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 20, 2007)

I want to make at least a 1000 posts but sometime it seems impossible


----------



## Loki (Mar 20, 2007)

There should be a rank for makin a lot of FC posts XDD


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't see why we need seperate posts for other sections where posts don't count =/

I think I gained a new rank days ago 
-shoots for 3,000 before one year anniversery-


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 20, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> There should be a rank for makin a lot of FC posts XDD



Lol, alot of people would have high ranks 

Me, i'm aimming at 1000 for now...Not that it matters, but hehe.


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 20, 2007)

@Kimihiro Congratulations on your new rank! ^^

@ Fire Uchiha Good luck 

Yeah I agree, I wish the FC post count, at least that is where I usually post anyways.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## mew42003 (Mar 26, 2007)

Im aiming for rookie, then genin.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 26, 2007)

genin by tomorrow of wed i bet


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha post count and user rank in this forum is becoming too much like leveling up in Diablo...or WOW for the younger generation


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

This is what actually makes it one of the top 200 forums on the net.  Ranks actually encourage people to post more, well, some of them that is. O.O
This forum is soon going into top 100.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 26, 2007)

im goin to be a special jounin soon


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 27, 2007)

I am not sure what rank comes after this

just as long as it brings me closer to a 1000 and beyond


----------



## Capacity (Mar 27, 2007)

Elite Teacher


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks ^^ Capacity


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol i can't beleive that I'm almost Hokage rank...soon :]


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 27, 2007)

That is amazing *Mojim *


----------



## Mojim (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Lol really?


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 27, 2007)

Sí it is


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 27, 2007)

ANBU Captain by next year! .


----------



## X (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder whether they'd be any more ranks being added.  The more the ranks the more the fun O.O"


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 27, 2007)

That would make things interesting but I doubt I'd even reach certain ones ><


----------



## Renegade (Mar 28, 2007)

S-Class Missing-nin = most badass rank. :can


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm still a Special Jonin.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

less than 300 left!


----------



## X (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm aiming for S-Class Missing-nin by the end of April. >:]


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well since am spending most of time in the FC where posts don't count and blender!i guess not much grade rise for me!But i still got high reps level as u may see!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmmmmm......slightly less than 300 till Elite Jouhnin.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

1,000 post is what i'm aiming at i'm no were near there but by the end of april i should be i poast 20 a day some times 10 but i get side tracked by my Fc or anybody else lol.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

I never want to be a Hokage.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ why its a awesome name lol


----------



## AmitG1984 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah of course !a descendant of noah has no consideration for such petty things!I hope i get a place on the arch!lol!
Itachi Amaterasu R.I.P!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Haku said:


> ^^ why its a awesome name lol


I just don't want to be that...I wish I stay a Kage or just skip Hokage.



AmitG1984 said:


> Yeah of course !a descendant of noah has no consideration for such petty things!I hope i get a place on the arch!lol!
> Itachi Amaterasu R.I.P!


 You think he is dead...? He is a part of me.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

AmitG1984 said:


> Well since am spending most of time in the FC where posts don't count and blender!i guess not much grade rise for me!But i still got high reps level as u may see!!


i spend more time in the blender than you


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

^^^ i wish i was that hi but i'm not sadly but i'm getting there lol!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

esca said:


> i spend more time in the blender than you


But he spends more time in the gym! 



Haku said:


> ^^^ i wish i was that hi but i'm not sadly but i'm getting there lol!


I remember how it was when I had 400 posts...it felt exactly the same.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

i'll catch up to u lard tyki mikk!!! one day one day!! lol


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

UH OH HOTDOG!!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Haku said:


> i'll catch up to u lard tyki mikk!!! one day one day!! lol


When you gain this post count...come before me, and we'll play card. ^___^



esca said:


> UH OH HOTDOG!!


 I want some hot dog.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL dont worry i will in the yr 2010 lol


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

**† † † † † † †​**


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

oh                    IA


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh, yea...


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

do you wnat a road gif?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

You'd do that for me???


----------



## Oakuma (Mar 28, 2007)

I like Hokage, but I'd rather stay a chuunin.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Lol...does that make you chuunin level?


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever reached Chill Out With the Damn Posts? 

Oh, and I _would_ have like 800 posts[we checked. And I joined 26 days ago. ] but I post almost ONLY on the FC forum, sooooo... Yeah... Only 62 for me...


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

so what place do u guys go to post alot since Fc dont count?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Has anyone ever reached Chill Out With the Damn Posts?
> 
> Oh, and I _would_ have like 800 posts[we checked. And I joined 26 days ago. ] but I post almost ONLY on the FC forum, sooooo... Yeah... Only 62 for me...


Want some of my post count? 



Haku said:


> so what place do u guys go to post alot since Fc dont count?


I post mainly in the FCs...but my posts still go up. O_O


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

If only that was possible. -sigh-

Really? You're so lucky. For the longest time, I kept wondering why I kept posting, but my count refused to go up.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

luckey i try my best in art work or in battle domes!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> If only that was possible. -sigh-
> 
> Really? You're so lucky. For the longest time, I kept wondering why I kept posting, but my count refused to go up.


 I was just telling lies. 

I post in the places where posts count equally as much and it goes up bit-by-bit all the time...


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

I have decided to break your convo


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Lol...you're not a great stalker like me. 

I already knew you were there.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh shut up, *Caddycakes *T__T

And who said I was a stalker?!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Aw, darnit. I'll start participating in more forums, then. 'Cause I don't want to stay at sixty-ish posts forever. o_o


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Oh shut up, *Caddycakes *T__T
> 
> And who said I was a stalker?!


I assumed. 



Tsukami-chan said:


> Aw, darnit. I'll start participating in more forums, then. 'Cause I don't want to stay at sixty-ish posts forever. o_o


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

well since we are done talking time to go post to catch up :


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

We're done?


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Do posts count in this forum? -blinks- I've noticed that I'm still at 62, and I was at 62 when I came in here.... o_O?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Caddy just got rejected xD

</3

EDIT: Posts don't count in this section of the forum =/


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

well ur done talking to me  i can stay if u want


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Do posts count in this forum? -blinks- I've noticed that I'm still at 62, and I was at 62 when I came in here.... o_O?


Lol...it's like you're not even posting. 



Kimihiro said:


> Caddy just got rejected xD
> 
> </3
> 
> EDIT: Posts don't count in this section of the forum =/


Hah!



Haku said:


> well ur done talking to me  i can stay if u want


Yea, check the favourite characters in my profile.


----------



## toxicxkisses (Mar 28, 2007)

Well that makes things a lot more easier, but I doubt I'll even pass Rookie. =P


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

lol 
ill pass you one day IA
i will i will!!


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

cool, so whats up!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

toxicxkisses said:


> Well that makes things a lot more easier, but I doubt I'll even pass Rookie. =P


I'm sure you will...it's like...14 posts away. 

---

HI...will you really?


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

^^ u talking about me?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Your post cut in before mine.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

*feels alone* ._.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

^ double postage for shame...


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Why did you catch me in the act?


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

ok i'm back from posting a lil


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

-bounces in- I was eating dinner. ^^ It consisted of broccoli and rice. -nodnod-

Bah. -wills her post count to go up-

EDIT: Nope... it didn't work..


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

post in fan art or in battle domes it will go up no Fc post wont count!


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

yes i will IA
and then when your 80
ill be all like
HA!
and ill make your gif later
youll have it !


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

i made this one just now


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Oooh... Cool gif, Esca.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

It's actually fairly easy to get 1000+ posts =/

It's just that I can't stop posting in the blender and FC section xD


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

"what i want a gif" lol one of haku would be sweet but anyway 411 almost to 420 lol


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

i also made my own set


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

What happens at 420? -goes to check-

EDIT: ... Nothing happens at 420. You become an Anbu Recruit at 450.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Mar 28, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Why did you catch me in the act?


I've been stalking you...


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

you dont know what 4/20 is?


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope, I don't. I assume Haku meant post count, as he/she is currently _at_ 411.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

oh i see....


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

lol ur bad esca i know what 4/20 is lmao and i'm to tired to post to 420.


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

thas good haku
thats reeel good


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

... -now doesn't want to know what 4/20 is-


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

esca o esca to think some one beside me know what that means


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

i know what it means!


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

i know i was just saying i wasnt the only one that know what it means lol!


----------



## Dave (Mar 28, 2007)

there are alot of other people who know too


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

true but i didnt know ppl in here would know lol!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 28, 2007)

-feels left out-

-but still doesn't want to know what 4/20 is-


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

trust me unless u do 4-20 then u dont want to know 4-20!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> -feels left out-
> 
> -but still doesn't want to know what 4/20 is-


I don't know either.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

.......lets forget about 4/20


----------



## Tousen (Mar 28, 2007)

420 is the national time that pottheads actually stop what their doing and smoke up..ive seen it done before..funniest thing on earth

and during the actually 420 which would be april 20th..they get high all day or try 2


----------



## Neko (Mar 28, 2007)

Whats with 4/20? Obsessed with numbers >_>


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 28, 2007)

Didn't know that Sabaku, well that sure explains alot


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep ^_^ thats 4-20 i didnt know someone would post that up !


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh! Okay. I thought it was some sexual innuendo like 69. o_O

Well, that's fine then. I think I've heard of that before.. I just didn't remember the number.

I got up to 67 posts!


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

^^^ now ur at 70 woot!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 29, 2007)

Huzzah! -dances-


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm going for 420 today  that my main goal!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 29, 2007)

Only four more! You're almost there!


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

I know  woot!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 29, 2007)

Now it's only three! Huzzah!


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

420 YAYAYAYAY!!!! WOOT !


----------



## st3fan01 (Mar 30, 2007)

*thanx*

Thanx i was wondering when i'll change rank


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 30, 2007)

Haku made it! woot  ^^


----------



## st3fan01 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanx really thank you


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 30, 2007)

Fuck yeah, 2,000 >D

Now I need 1,000 more until July


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 30, 2007)

You ascended your rank st3fan! congrats!

I am trying the same too.


----------



## Haku (Mar 30, 2007)

alright today goal is 430! woot ^_^ 5 more!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

You hit 430! -dances-

I'm not going to set goals for myself... I'll just hang out in the Konoha Plaza or something and post when there's something interesting. ^^


----------



## Haku (Mar 30, 2007)

lol YAY 430!!! i'm done for today time to go talk in my Fc or some other stuff!! ^__^ maybe if i'm luckey i'll go to 440 today!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Only four more 'till you get there! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Haku (Mar 30, 2007)

3 more but i cant gett it  i got to go changing classes!!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Only two!

It won't take long!


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 30, 2007)

Lol. Sup guys?


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

I got to Genin! -dances-

What about you, Tyki Mikk?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm getting nowhere fast. Lol.

Na, I'm not up to much where I am.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, you can't make a notable difference with your post count already being 6,592, can you?


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

64 POSTS LEFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 30, 2007)

Before what? -blinks-


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

4000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

Yay! Only 49 now! -dances-


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

40 more!!!!!


----------



## ̣ (Mar 31, 2007)

Just a couple more posts...


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

Hollow, I whore over your post count <3333333

Congratz


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HALLHA HALLHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 31, 2007)

Just 900 more...


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

THANKS KIMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR CONGRATS MAKE ME FEEL ELEVATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

You didn't even notice that until I repped you, didn't you? XDDDDD


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

*CLASSIFIED INFORMATION*


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratz Hollow


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks mojim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

-dances around-

Yay for getting 4,000 posts! I got like 148... But I spammed on a thread[without meaning to] and felt really bad, so I deleted all of my posts and apologized.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 31, 2007)

I must become Legendary!


----------



## Setever (Mar 31, 2007)

Ah, Genin's just about 50 away. .... haha.


----------



## Tsuki (Mar 31, 2007)

-dances around and spins and such-

Weeeee!

Only 24,866 posts left!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 1, 2007)

hey, I just saw my thing as "Leorio".  What's that and why am I not an academy teacher anymore?  I liked filling the minds of children of killing every human alive. *sob*

Seriously, did I miss something?


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol it seems an april fools thing ^^

Har har, I'm biscuits, well I always knew I was yummy


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2007)

I samn I likedd beeing a professional hunter now I'm probally the name of a az


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

what is Killua


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

What on earth is Gon?


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

lol
*posts to see what is*


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa thats a highly odd one...


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Chimera Ant Squad Leader?


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 1, 2007)

what is going on?

the rep is all wierd and so are the titles. A lot of people are banned! Whats happening?


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

I think April Fools is going on ^^

I think some are having a spam fest seeing that some of the mods have seemingly been banned


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

hahaha this doesn't happen 2 me so im lucky ^^
and no im not part of this but in a way i want to since i don't want to be left out ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

its happening to me the smiles are messed up and my rank is werid lol!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

your nothin to the Yondy Haku...and i noticed that i have Gon now wtf is that?


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh no wonder my smily is weird like okay i get it now and also Haku nice avy and sig ^^


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2007)

To all those wondering about their new ranks, it is based upon the hierarchy of the series, Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks sapphireninja!!

and i know capacity, eveything so mixed up and eveything. think oppsite


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

who is Gon in Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks alot Ryu

that surely explains alot...


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

true thanks. almost to 450 woot i wounder what i'm going to be!?


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

@Haku: not sure all i know it's higher than me ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

well 7 more and will find out!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

I am sure someone knows, I don't remember now


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL          peK


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

cool then it's a countdown till happy rank up ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

6 more to go!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Go Haku ^^ ^^


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

cool quick post some nonsense and talk about pie quick!


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2007)

gon and killua are characters from hunterxhunter...


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

2 more to go! yahooo!


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

Go Haku!!!
WTF HAPPEN TO MY RANK!!!!!!!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

I had macaroni pie and sweet potato pie last week now I am hungry lol.

Go Haku ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

450 yay and i'm a mad bomberr! ahhh run lol


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

Now talk about cake and cookies and more nonsense
Go Haku! ^^
seriously what's up with my rank?


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol Sapphire, you got a strange rank ^^

Congrats Haku but I am going to run away from you, I don't want to explode yet


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

I cant help it,,, it came with the rank *runs in circle*


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

yup but i want mine to be funny like haku
despite the fact he could be a dangerous force oh well it's the idea and also im not afraid of bombs cause i have 9 live >:3


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

So you are  a cat Sapphire or a tiger *puurs*

well you could try posting some more for the hell of it ^^ I did that on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

im a kitty not fully im a cabbit! >:3
also post where at?


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

posting is fun  but it to tireing!! u can do its sapphireninja


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

aww cabbit, I never heard but it sounds so cute ^^

Try the English Dub (don't post spoilers there never), The house of Umuzaki  and the fan art section


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Esca's a mod.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank u haku and lemonade if you ever heard of the tenchi series the little rabbit thing it's a cabbit check it out ^^


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoa someone got modship....

You are welcome Sapphire 

The tenshi series? it is news to me but I'll google


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 1, 2007)

It's tenchi also try to image search either sasami and or ryo -oki(this is the cabbit name)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool, Lemonade and I are Gon.


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

i want to be a mod 

and ryo-oki was a cute rabbit that turns in to a giant ship. i love the 2 cans that protect the princess


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

*adds to search*

Mider T we sure are Gon  ^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm going to 460 now!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

I found the cabbit on a girl with blue hair's shoulder, its so cute ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

lol nice lemonade!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

hehe thanks Haku!! Sorry I got caught up watching DeathNote


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 1, 2007)

Haku said:


> i want to be a mod
> 
> and ryo-oki was a cute rabbit that turns in to a giant ship. i love the 2 cans that protect the princess



never ask to be a mod. it just happens


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

.... ok mister_manji. 

@lemonade Deathnote = awesome


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

why does mine say mad bomber instead of anbu recruit


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Because Pek went mad.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

It sure is!! I am in love with it Haku ^^

Oh Nyu, I'm guessing its part of April Fools thing


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

i wish april first would have been on monday


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

i wish i had a death note book


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

he even fucked up the rep level stuff


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

uh ok Haku, you seem like you wanna get rid of some people.

Oh Nyu, I am finding it very funny...


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

well howcome my post count isn't rising it's staying at 498


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

no just for fun just to see if it works,,,the joke pretty funny!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

unless your conscience doesn't bother you yeah, give it a shot if you find it..lol

Lots of people are fooled and puzzled today all right


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ yep it was funny when we found out,,,, and myabe ur posting in place were post dont count. and i wont kill ppl with the book


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

well in here, in the bleach society tv, and a couple of oter places


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 1, 2007)

Also posting here doesn't contribute to the post count

Then Haku what do you exactly plan to do? In the beginning you sounded like raito who tested it out at first...unless its all part of a master plan of yours?


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

oh ok well then.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

I want my rank back. >_>

Or at least let me have 'Killua' or 'Kurapika'. I'll be happy with either two.^^


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

@Fuzen Hou: How bout Gon? ^^

On another note, i like my new rank ^__^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

gawd tats too cool!! >_<

No I don't like Gon. >_>


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> gawd tats too cool!! >_<
> 
> No I don't like Gon. >_>


Yeah it is kinda cool ^_^

V___V


----------



## Kayo (Apr 1, 2007)

What the hell is it with the user ranks?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

whoa! whats up with the ranking messages now? mine says "biscuit" !


----------



## nyu (Apr 1, 2007)

there all messed up


----------



## Red_Ronin01 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wait...I just noticed that my rank changed to "Hunter Examinee" which does not appear on the list of rankings. Could somebody please clarify what happened to me? Thanks.


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

Go to the Plaza, and you guys will know what has happened to the forums


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 1, 2007)

well! can anyone explain what's this rank of mine?!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

nyu said:


> there all fucked up


Also, check out your what your rep has to say... >_>


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

^ rofl

look at yours!!

"Fuzen Hou likes Yondaime?


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sick of being a Chimera ant General... 

And I hate being the dirt on Yondaime's shoes.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea...and that's not true!! >_<

Go around and check out the others as well. I'm sure you'll find more random descriptions.


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I'm sick of being a Chimera ant General...
> 
> And I hate being the dirt on Yondaime's shoes.


Which one is higher, Chimera Ant General or Chimera Ant Royal Guard?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

@mortalis:
whoa!! look at your rep bar! 
"You're dirt in yondaime's shoes!"


----------



## nat (Apr 1, 2007)

I like mine..


----------



## chrisp (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmm..my rank hasn't changed. What does that makes of me?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

what is my rep bar message? for some reason, the mouse over thingy aint working for me!


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> what is my rep bar message? for some reason, the mouse over thingy aint working for me!


It says you like Yondaime ^_^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

@Zarigani: Your rep bar > others


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 1, 2007)

Mojim said:


> Which one is higher, Chimera Ant General or Chimera Ant Royal Guard?



It would make sense for the general to be, but you've got 3,000 more posts then me.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

this is crazy. i wonder what happened..


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm General


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

-wonders what she is-

I didn't even notice a difference until people started talking about it. 

By the way, though Zarigani's rep bar is pretty awesome, I think that my daughter's is the most unique. "Chidori Tomoyo takes it up the ass"

How eloquent, no?


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Apr 1, 2007)

*BETRAYAL*

Damn rep bar, i told it not to ever tell anyone that i like Yondaime. 
These days, you can't even trust virtual bars anymore.  

@Zarigani


----------



## Loki (Apr 1, 2007)

lol what dose mine mean? 

We all have difrent ranks >__< 

omg~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> It would make sense for the general to be, but you've got 3,000 more posts then me.



You can tell who reads HunterXHunter and who doesn't  

*Spoiler*: __ 




(3) Royal Guards > Entire Chimera Ant Pop.

Only the King is stronger than the 3 royal Guards.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

Is it too late to say, April Fool's


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> lol what dose mine mean?
> 
> We all have difrent ranks >__<
> 
> omg~



One of the most powerful assassins/families in the world.  



*Spoiler*: __ 





> There is no dispute about the fact that the Zaoldyeck family are the very best of assassins. The family owns and lives at Kukuruu mountain, their estate being surrounded by huge stone walls, giant guard dogs and highly skilled attendants (bodyguards). Few outside of the family have any idea what goes on within the estate (and it is unknown how people are married into the family). In fact, there is so much mystery about the Zaoldyeck family that just a photo of the family would be worth millions on the internet!
> 
> Children in the family are trained from birth in the arts of assassination, although there is indication that they may choose to specialize as they grow up. For example, the oldest child Illumi seems to be a master of disguise; where as the next oldest, Milluki, is the technological wizz and expert hacker who does not seem to take part in any active assassinations. In every generation, it is the most talented child who is named heir. Currently, the heir to the Zaoldyeck business is none other than Killua, one of the four main characters of Hunter × Hunter.
> 
> The family possesses a unique set of talents. Some of them are genetic - like their innate resistance to almost all types of poison. Others, like their ability to tolerate high amounts of electricity and their immense strength (Killua was able to open a 16-ton door before receiving any form of nen training), are gained through training.


----------



## Barinax (Apr 1, 2007)

I have NO idea what happened, so, what are the 'new' user ranks?


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

New ranks are based on Hunter X Hunter characters. I dunno hows the distribution tho. >_>


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Does King=Kage?


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2007)

...I dunno but I like it. Ants. =D

I wanna keep it. T_T

Except for my rep bar message. I love Yondaime. T_T


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm Lucifer. 

Suck em, bitches


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Chee said:


> ...I dunno but I like it. Ants. =D
> 
> I wanna keep it. T_T
> 
> Except for my rep bar message. I love Yondaime. T_T



No you fear Yondaime XD


----------



## Loki (Apr 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> One of the most powerful assassins/families in the world.



but im a male XDD


----------



## NSB (Apr 1, 2007)

'_____ _'
        U


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

NarutoSanBoards...

:rofl  -dies- 

-composes herself- That THE best one so far.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 1, 2007)

@Confused People: This is why everyone should read/watch other than Naruto 

---------
Damn, Chimera Ant Squad Leader or S-Missing Class Nin?  

Both are cool


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 1, 2007)

happy april fools XD


----------



## Mojim (Apr 1, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Does King=Kage?


Nope. But Kage is Chimera Ant Royal Guard

@Jef: Jef your rep rank is 'Jef is hotter than TBH'


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Is there even a king title?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> but im a male XDD



It's a family name O__O

And most of the family members are male


----------



## Marke (Apr 1, 2007)

Couldent it be more fun april jokes? :>


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 1, 2007)

Sucks I never bothered to watch Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 1, 2007)

I seriously want the Hisoka rank
Hisoka is like, the only reason I watched it


----------



## Setever (Apr 1, 2007)

Definitely an april fools joke. lmao.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 1, 2007)

i think so too. let's wait and see tomorrow.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 1, 2007)

Ahaha, I was confused for a moment when I first logged on. My user rank seems to have stayed the same. 


Edit: No wait, It's changed. XD


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

going for 480 today, anyways the ranks are funny I'm a mad bomber fear me lol!


----------



## Kanae-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

I love April Fools Day :-D

I LIKE BEING NEN BAPTIZED!!!!

annnd I take it up the Ass! LOL


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Apr 1, 2007)

Ha, I'm Hisoka!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm nothing to Yondaime? I'll show you bitches!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, The Fourth Hokage is nothing to Yondaime.

You mean nothing to yourself! o_O


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

10 more post!!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

'Till 480? Yay! -dances-

And just a few days ago, you were down sixty posts! o_o


----------



## Yosha (Apr 1, 2007)

who the hell is kaito? I do not get my user title


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

They're supposedly all characters of Hunter x Hunter.

Don't ask. I dunno past that.


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

9 more to go lol!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

One step closer! -dances-

-was about to say "I'm going to set my goal for today at 150"-
... -but then realized that she's already passed that-


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

nice i'm almost there and i cant wait lol!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

-dances around- ^^


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a professional hunter now how did that happen


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 1, 2007)

umm can someone show the new list? because i used to be a student and now im a hunter examinee


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL........Kuroro Lucifer?.........wth?!.......


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

lol i dont get mine


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 1, 2007)

esca said:


> lol i dont get mine



Same here.


----------



## Haruko (Apr 1, 2007)

Seriously wtf? Hisoka?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys, I doubt that it's a permanent change. Just wait it out.


----------



## Vance (Apr 1, 2007)

I like my Kuroro Lucifer.


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

i like mine

im an ant


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a Nen Baptized. -shrug-


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 1, 2007)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> Ha, I'm Hisoka!!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 1, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Guys, I doubt that it's a permanent change. Just wait it out.



i kno but i would just like to see the new ones


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder what the rank list is?


----------



## rasengan231mb (Apr 1, 2007)

what the heck is this thread?


----------



## Toomin (Apr 1, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmm, I dunno.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone knows how many posts are required to get 'Kuroro Lucifer'?


----------



## mauslin (Apr 1, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> I'm a Nen Baptized. -shrug-



So am I. What does it mean?


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a mad bomber! and the ranks are a april fools joke!! just wait it out! 9 more to go still to 480


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

I dunno... I guess I'm baptized? o_O


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuzen Hou said:


> Does anyone knows how many posts are required to get 'Kuroro Lucifer'?



2100........I assume, cause that's my rank!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 1, 2007)

Brook said:


> Seriously wtf? Hisoka?



Dude! Hisoka kicks ass and slaps pimps!


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

Kanon ♥ said:


> Dude! Hisoka kicks ass and slaps pimps!


STOP SPAMMING

*negs*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh, Kanon got negged! o-o

[I just thought of Neopets and I somehow thought that to neg someone is to throw a Neg at them. o_O]

Yay! I'm getting tons of posts, and I'm not post-whoring, or only posting for a higher count! -actually has something to say when she posts, and stays on-topic when doing so-


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2007)

Any chance that the current user rank list becomes permanent? I like this one a whole lot better than the Naruto one.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Apr 1, 2007)

WHERES MINE!?!?! !!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> Any chance that the current user rank list becomes permanent? I like this one a whole lot better than the Naruto one.



HunterXHunter fans like the rankings... 

....although if more thought we're given to the order, it probably would have ended up much better (i.e. Hisoka should be a much harder rank to get than say a Chimera Ant General or squad leader, but it seemed to be a rushed job)

People who don't like the series or have never watched it, don't like the rankings. 

Plus, this is a Naruto board, so you can guess where I'm headed with this...cool rankings but at the end of the day this is still NF


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

no, this 

IS

GEORGIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gene (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I understand. But it still be cool if members could have the option of using this ranking or the Naruto one in the User CP.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Nah, cuz a lot of people won't know what they mean and it'll all be retarded.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 1, 2007)

-nods-

Too confusing. -nodnod-


----------



## Fail (Apr 1, 2007)

ya the new ones i see on people are cooler 
you guys should keep  these ones or at least change the older ones 
just an opinion.. we need a change 
DOWN WITH DEMOCRACY!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 2, 2007)

why are ranks like this y not chunin and genin no more


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

Pek.          .

EDIT: Motherfu-


----------



## Taxman (Apr 2, 2007)

*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=722655#post722655*


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Pek.          .


Pek is legend. Does he has an FC? 

EDIT: I'm confused as hell after reading through the thread posted above.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

Taxman said:


> *http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=722655#post722655*


I fuckin knew it! I fuckin knew it!


----------



## Hitokiri118 (Apr 2, 2007)

my profile says hunter examinee soes anyone know how i got that


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2007)

its Hunter X Hunter time now


----------



## Hoshi (Apr 2, 2007)

Yay!  I'm Biscuit!

I really hope I can keep this rank


----------



## anbu-assassin (Apr 2, 2007)

will they be changed back to naruto ranks soon?


----------



## Haku (Apr 2, 2007)

it should be gone by now, but there still there!! i dont mine my tho


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Apr 2, 2007)

rofl, the changed titles must be a april fools day joke


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

The whole thing was an April Fool's day joke. I _completely_ fell for it. Kudos to you, mod staff!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still confused, btw. 

...er, how can I post the single post thingy?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

-does know what you're talking about-

Single post thingy? You mean... this?


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2007)

dang it...i was fretting bout the changes..i was like "change! o_O! OMG!! *panic attack*" and its all a jke '-.-;??


----------



## Kyo (Apr 2, 2007)

er...I wanna ask...why is my rank Hunter Examinee?


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

Because it's the equivalent of Academy Student, I believe.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, that single post!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah. Well, to get that, just click on the number in the top right hand corner of a post. It should open a new window with JUST that post in it. Then just copy the URL and turn it into a link somewhere. ^^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 2, 2007)

I like my new rank, can I keep it ?


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 2, 2007)

So, when is this rank stuff gonna go back to normal?


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 2, 2007)

what a...! i want my naruto rank anyway


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 2, 2007)

Can I keep my HxH rank?


----------



## Death Sonjo (Apr 2, 2007)

... I want want my Chuunin ranking, please.


----------



## Un (Apr 2, 2007)

I wanna be a Genin again. I don't even know what Nen Baptized means.

And I when you hover over my rep bar it says I take it up the ass. April Dumbass Day is over.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

Woot! S-Class Missing-nin once again!


----------



## Haku (Apr 2, 2007)

mine hasnt change yet T___T


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Has mine changed?

EDIT: Yup.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes! I'm a Legendary Ninja again!!! 

_Although that name makes little sense considering how unknown I am..._


----------



## Haku (Apr 3, 2007)

mines stilll there! why wont it go away!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 3, 2007)

Haku said:


> mines stilll there! why wont it go away!



It's too late, Haku. You are already stuck on the other side. 
There, there, don't cry.


----------



## Haku (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe i have to rank up agian and then i can change it 500 here i come!!

EDIT:480 now and it change yay i'm an anbu recruit now


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay!

I'm gonna try to get 200 today. ^^


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 3, 2007)

Kk, finally, everything's back to normal.
Now I have a user rank that I actually understand.  <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2007)

yayy for all ranks going back to normal


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 3, 2007)

no my still the same


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2007)

^You're back to genin...so, I fail to see the problem


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh really
oh silly of me ^^;;;;


----------



## Neko (Apr 3, 2007)

YAY!! Just reached Academy Teacher


----------



## Tobirama Senju (Apr 3, 2007)

god bless you!


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2007)

OH YEAH BACK TO NAORMAL!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

What an interesting avatar, esca. -blinks-

Bah, I have to go to all kinds of rehearsals and such today... -will have no time to post or anything-


----------



## Barinax (Apr 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> yayy for all ranks going back to normal


I miss Zaoldyeck ):


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 3, 2007)

One more post!


----------



## Renegade (Apr 3, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Yes! I'm a Legendary Ninja again!!!
> 
> _Although that name makes little sense considering how unknown I am..._


I know you.


----------



## ronzie (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm uhh... in school still... =/


----------



## Haku (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ that sucks!!

*i want a cool name like everyone else* sparkles and stars etc.  i want one!


----------



## rukia-shinigami (Apr 4, 2007)

i like the last title u have to not have a life or just be here all the time to get to those types of posts ;P


----------



## Haku (Apr 4, 2007)

hoping to hit 500 today!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 4, 2007)

470 for me today! *hopes*

Ganbate, everyone!!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 4, 2007)

Haku said:


> hoping to hit 500 today!



You have really stepped up your game lately. Is Senior Member your goal?


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 4, 2007)

Renegade said:


> I know you.



Well... shutup.


----------



## Haku (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep Senior Member is my goal. then after tha is mod then hokage rank then etc. i got about 4 yrs to waste my life lmoa 

EDIT: i hit 500 yay 500 more to 1,000.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 4, 2007)

I HIT TWO HUNDRED


----------



## Sara (Apr 4, 2007)

My rank kept changing. 0_o


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 4, 2007)

Obito said:


> My rank kept changing. 0_o


To      what?


----------



## Dave (Apr 4, 2007)

i have none


----------



## Haku (Apr 5, 2007)

510 today! lets get it done!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 5, 2007)

Only two more for you, Haku!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 5, 2007)

*wonder where you guys post*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 5, 2007)

I post.... All over the place, actually.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess I will try today for the hell of it! maybe I can get to a 100 *hopes*


----------



## Haku (Apr 5, 2007)

I post in battle domes, fanarts and were ever post counts! 1 more o yea!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 5, 2007)

I wanna post everywhere every now and then, but I just don't know what to post. >_>

...7 more to go.


----------



## Marke (Apr 6, 2007)

I just want to use my 150x150 version of my avatar


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 6, 2007)

I want the same too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2007)

*wants tomatoes*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 6, 2007)

Ugh, I hate being a Missing-Nin.

I wanna be an S-Class Missing-nin XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 6, 2007)

Marke said:


> I just want to use my 150x150 version of my avatar


Hazardous sig... 

YOSH!! 510 today!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 6, 2007)

Go for it Fυzεη!


----------



## Haku (Apr 6, 2007)

my goal by the end of the week is 600!! get it done!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 7, 2007)

222 posts!


----------



## Haku (Apr 7, 2007)

WOOOT congrats!! 520 yay! lol


----------



## Capacity (Apr 7, 2007)

almost there Haku ^^


----------



## Konoha (Apr 7, 2007)

I want my Rank Name To BE YONDAIME Only  i dont want Missing nin Or just an icon of yondaime this one --->


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 7, 2007)

Is (Yondaime) part of your custom user title?


----------



## Haku (Apr 7, 2007)

looks like we have a crazy yondaime fan in here lol!!!

anyways going to hit 530 today!


----------



## akatsuki#2 (Apr 7, 2007)

i want to get 50 post's
and a lot of rep


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

You can!!!! the fan art section, english dub and the battledome....post somewhere!

I want to make 30 more posts too


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh hi lemony and haku what's up?


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

I am pretty good, I am here finishing up a chapter of a fanfic and also chatting ^^

What about you Sapphire?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

Lol, and I thought I was happy when I got 1,000 xD


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

Im sooo bored for real i want to sent a AIM to one of my friend but she's not online
im so bored -_-;;;


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

@ Kimi, but now you have well over 2000~!!!!!

@ Sapphire, you mean a message on aol msgr? well I guess alot of people are out and such! I almost wish I was out with them. Perhaps some more friends will log on later in the night.


----------



## Shanoa (Apr 7, 2007)

Im not allow to go out also i have to babysit tonight 
my dad is those strict guys who don't want their daughter to be with boys not even a glare at them and if i do it's either he kill them with my cousin or yell at me but mostly the killing


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

sapphireninja said:


> Im not allow to go out also i have to babysit tonight
> my dad is those strict guys who don't want their daughter to be with boys not even a glare at them and if i do it's either he kill them with my cousin or yell at me but mostly the killing



Oh dear! I can understand a parent's worry but forbidding contact with other guy's only makes it worse and makes the desire to go out with other guys greater.  I am going to be 21 soon and I was still given grief well after 18


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd rather have 3,000 or 5,000 <_<


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

Eventually you will get to there! where do you post anyways?

A lot of the threads bore me ><


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

FC's and blender!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

oh ^^ you are a blenderite 

I guess it is alot of fun in there?

I post in the FCs all of the time, I bet your post count would be amazingly high if the FC post counted


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2007)

It's fun when you're not a noob.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 7, 2007)

I see ^^ ^^

I always come across the blender post when I hit new posts...its very active


----------



## Haku (Apr 7, 2007)

sapphireninja said:


> Oh hi lemony and haku what's up?



Hello sapphirenija, can i call you sapphire for short?

my day was ok seems i passed my 530 mark seems i have to go to 540!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 9, 2007)

Kamon, Haku!!! Let's hit 550 today!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

I checked. My post count would be like three thousand five hundred if FC posts counted. -_-


----------



## wair138 (Apr 9, 2007)

aww gawd, i guess i'll aim for 50 posts for now


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok fuzen lets work togather lets hit 560!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Haku has 555! Yay!


----------



## Sara (Apr 9, 2007)

Haku`s at 557 now...


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

almost to 560!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Only three more!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

YAY 560 i hit it!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

mm maybe i can hit 570!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe! ^^ Good luck!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks *hugs TC*


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

You're welcome! -hugs back-


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

u can reach 250!! i belive in you!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 9, 2007)

Yay! Only seven more! 

Meh, I'm too sleepy and lazy to get them today.

I'll hit 250 tomorrow!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

ok i'm almost there


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 10, 2007)

You are there congrats ^ ^ Haku


----------



## mule (Apr 10, 2007)

i aint got too many posts left till 25000 i guess


----------



## chrisp (Apr 10, 2007)

mule said:


> i aint got too many posts left till 25000 i guess



Here, let me help you.

[sarcasm]i aint got too many posts left till 25000 i guess[/sarcasm]


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

ok 580 today guys ^__^


----------



## X (Apr 10, 2007)

RoaR  S-Class Missing Nin by end up April.


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

cools good luck ^___^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 10, 2007)

Ceh, tipu! 


...going for 580 today!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

me 2 i'm 4 ahead so far


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 10, 2007)

YOSH!! Kamon!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

2 more and i hit 580 hurry up !!!

EDIT: i hit 581 YaY


----------



## Aeld (Apr 10, 2007)

i dont understand this thread 

but zarigani your sig is made of win


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

this thread is to help u tell u what rank are u going to get along with post count and we like to set goals and cheer each other on!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

Indeed, Zarigani, your signature is full of win. 

I started watching DeathNote yesterday, and I dunno how many episodes there are, or if it's finished already, or anything like that. Oh well, I'll find out eventually, I suppose. Ryuuzaki/L is pretty kewl, but I dunno... I think I prefer Light. He's more... evil-genius-bent-on-being-a-god-of-the-new-world-he-shapes. -giggles-


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

death notebook sounds fun ^__^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 10, 2007)

580!! 

Yea, Death Note roxx. I like Ryuk better. He's kinda free-for-all shinigami.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah. 

The translation I have changed Shinigami into Death God... But I prefer plain ol' Shinigami.

'Cause in Full Moon wo Sagashite, there were Shinigami, too. But that's what they were called. The translator didn't translate Shinigami into anything. But oh well. -shrug-


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

fuzen i'm going for 590 i'm already getting there


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

Go, Haku, go! -cheers-


----------



## animefire13 (Apr 10, 2007)

FSM!!!! Join the flying spegetti monster!!!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^ pokes in eye! 7 more to go!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

Seven! Yaaaay! almost there!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW 600 today! i hit up to 20 post! yay!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 10, 2007)

I hit 250 and you hit 600! What a good day!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

O yea what a day! we rock


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going for 600 too!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

hurry up! u can so do it!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 11, 2007)

...just 8 more. 


EDIT: Yosh!! 600!!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2007)

FINALLY REACHED 1000 ! 

*aiming for 1100*


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally hit 100! 

... again.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to get to 300 by the end of the week!


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

Going for 620 today!


----------



## Eternal Light (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up
i was sorta confused at how you go up ranks
it'll take me years to get up a rank
i don't always get time to log-on and wen i do i hardly ever say anything lol


----------



## Eternal Light (Apr 11, 2007)

wait a sec...
da no. of posts on my thingy hasn't gone up for ages
oh come on!


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

u have to post in other place like battle dome or fan art!!

Fan clubs dont count nor here!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 11, 2007)

Haku's already 620.. 

KAMON.....let's step on it!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha.

Just be sure not to post whore, Fuzen. -nodnod-


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 11, 2007)

@Fυzεη: Well, my post count was reset 4 days ago ad I'm already on 125. It probably won't be long before I surpass you too.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 11, 2007)

^ ...reset? Why is that? o_O

@Tsu: Nooooooo. 'fcourse not.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, not really "reset". It was donated to another user.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 11, 2007)

Donated? I didn't know one could do that


----------



## Neji (Apr 12, 2007)

ZOMG IM KAGE IM SO KOOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 12, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> Donated? I didn't know one could do that


Yes, you can do that. You need a mod to do it for you.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 12, 2007)

...maybe I should change my sig.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 12, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Yes, you can do that. You need a mod to do it for you.



Wow ^^ thanks for letting me know Shirozaki. I find this very interesting.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 12, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> Wow ^^ thanks for letting me know Shirozaki. I find this very interesting.



You can also donate rep that way, if you feel inclined to do so.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 12, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> You can also donate rep that way, if you feel inclined to do so.



mmm this is all news to me ^^

I recognise your name from the senior member's thread or so. I was shocked to your post count come down.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 12, 2007)

How can I donate my reps to others? :3


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 12, 2007)

Donate to meeeeeeeeee! -dances for rep-


----------



## Haku (Apr 12, 2007)

630 today! hellz yea good luck to me!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 12, 2007)

Gooooooo Haku! -cheers-


----------



## Mojim (Apr 12, 2007)

Need 585 more posts to reach Hokage


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 12, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> mmm this is all news to me ^^
> 
> I recognise your name from the senior member's thread or so. I was shocked to your post count come down.



 

Well, it has been kind of fun to start again. Plus, I'm one of the few seniors who doesn't meet a single requirement.  

Although losing all that repping power sure has been a downer... 

@Fυzεη: You can donate rep the same way you can donate posts. Ask a mod to do it for you. Or alternatively, you could become a mod and do it yourself...


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 12, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Well, it has been kind of fun to start again. Plus, I'm one of the few seniors who doesn't meet a single requirement.
> 
> Although losing all that repping power sure has been a downer...
> 
> @Fυzεη: You can donate rep the same way you can donate posts. Ask a mod to do it for you. Or alternatively, you could become a mod and do it yourself...



*reps you*I guess its fun to start all over again though I find it hard to phantom. So you are one in thousands ^^


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 12, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Yes, you can do that. You need a mod to do it for you.


 
Actually, you need to PM an admin. =/

I've been thinking of doing that for one of the people here, actually.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 12, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> *reps you*I guess its fun to start all over again though I find it hard to phantom. So you are one in thousands ^^



Thankyou 

*reps back*


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 12, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Well, it has been kind of fun to start again. Plus, I'm one of the few seniors who doesn't meet a single requirement.
> 
> Although losing all that repping power sure has been a downer...
> 
> @Fυzεη: You can donate rep the same way you can donate posts. Ask a mod to do it for you. Or alternatively, *you could become a mod and do it yourself*...


Big thanks for the info!! I'm interested. :3

@Tsu: Reps are coming your way!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay reps that I did nothing to deserve!

Oh wait, I was dancing!

-dances for reps-


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 12, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Thankyou
> 
> *reps back*



You are welcome


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

How long does it take to donate reps?

Just asking.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

24 hours lmao jk i dont know and i'm moving slow on count i should hit 630 in 20 mins!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

630!! 

I'll be at it again after I've done my case study.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

^^ haha me 2!!! seems like we are post buddys ^__^


----------



## Renegade (Apr 13, 2007)

You gotta ask an admin, mods can't do it.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

Renegade said:


> You gotta ask an admin, mods can't do it.


I've pmed Suzuhiko and s/he (sorry -__-") said that s/he is working on it. And then I received a pop-up a moment after (dunno if it has anything to do with the donation process) but I missed it since my browser was loading up the next page.

:sweat


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

^^^  ur beating me by 1 i'll cathch up!


----------



## Renegade (Apr 13, 2007)

Fυzεη said:


> I've pmed Suzuhiko and s/he (sorry -__-") said that s/he is working on it. And then I received a pop-up a moment after (dunno if it has anything to do with the donation process) but I missed it since my browser was loading up the next page.
> 
> :sweat


Pop-up had nothing to do with it. Suz is probably gonna contact an admin soon to make the switch for you though.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Pop-up had nothing to do with it. Suz is probably gonna contact an admin soon to make the switch for you though.


Oh, okay. Thanks, I thought I've missed something. :sweat


@Haku: Yesh, we're post buddies.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

^ i'm hitting 640 and i'm done for the night!

Edit: to tired to reach 640 tonight tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

...your up pretty early, Haku.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 13, 2007)

YATTA! I finally reached ANBU recruit! My next goal is Senior Member and then I'll make everyone acknowledge my existence.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

join the club lmao

and hey fuzen i up early to catch up to u! ^___^

EDIT: i hit 670 i'm done for now!! hope to hit 700 later today!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

...an admirable opponent has appeared!! YOSHA!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

LOl no need to fight i'll wait for u!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha j/k...you waltz to 670s like nothing.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

well i want to be a senior so need to speed it up lmao plus i been lacking 2 days so far so need to catch up!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 13, 2007)

Must.... overtake... my e-husband...
-posts wherever there is something interesting to talk about-


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

mes going to hit 700 today hopefuly!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 13, 2007)

Go, Haku, go! -cheers-


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

YAY thanks i had like 40 post today lol

EDIT: i had like 50-60 post today!! i hit 700 woot!! 300 more to 1,000


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 14, 2007)

Haku said:


> YAY thanks i had like 40 post today lol
> 
> EDIT: i had like 50-60 post today!! i hit 700 woot!! 300 more to 1,000



I think I'll see if I can hit 1,000 posts before you do...


----------



## Haku (Apr 14, 2007)

^^^ lol good luck u need about 600 more lol 

going to 710 today or 720!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 14, 2007)

People, you don't have to post every time you get a few more posts. =/


----------



## MasterM?gi (Apr 14, 2007)

lol <XD hmmmm bored


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2007)

Well, for me... 10 more posts to go to 600...


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 14, 2007)

Only five for you now, Bookman!


----------



## Haku (Apr 14, 2007)

ok i'm starting to post now i will get to 1,000!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 15, 2007)

You guys are unbelievable. o_O


----------



## Haku (Apr 15, 2007)

Posting spree!!!! !! lol come on fuzen catch up i'll wait for u!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 15, 2007)

0_o
Im happy being a torture specialist


----------



## Haku (Apr 15, 2007)

^^ me like ur sig 

going for 730 or 740 today!


----------



## Sara (Apr 15, 2007)

*lost 20 posts*


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2007)

Ha, I lost about 50, I can get them back though. XD


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 15, 2007)

Only thirty more until 300! YOSHA!


----------



## Junas (Apr 15, 2007)

40 posts until 700... Hmm...


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 16, 2007)

Haku, you're sooo far away~ 

670 today!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 17, 2007)

hey gone for 1 day and i'm back!! 

wow fuzen 21 more and ur with me!! 

go to post to 730 today


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 19, 2007)

720 today, hopefully.


----------



## Haku (Apr 19, 2007)

750 woot almost there! hey fuzen u catching up woot!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2007)

Only a few more posts to 300! YOSHA!


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 19, 2007)

HA! I'm already beating you in post count!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, shuddap! 

Must.... Post... MORE!


----------



## Biohazard (Apr 19, 2007)

lol what's with you guys and getting competitive about post counts? i've been here a while and only have about 400. it really doesnt matter.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 19, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> Oh, shuddap!
> 
> Must.... Post... MORE!



I'm sorry. 

Forgive me?


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 19, 2007)

Work has gotten the better of me. I'll amke sure my pc will be over 1k after I'm done with ma work.


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow Mortalis sure is quick ^^

I am stuck at my one for the longest time


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2007)

I was joking, Mortalis. 

You're forgiven anyway, though! -hugs-

^^


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 19, 2007)

I want 5k of posts. T__T


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2007)

I DID IT!       

-does the 300 post Dance-


----------



## Haku (Apr 19, 2007)

congrats!!! 

9 more to 750!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 19, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> I was joking, Mortalis.
> 
> You're forgiven anyway, though! -hugs-
> 
> ^^



That's what I hoped. And congratulations.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 19, 2007)

Only five now! Go, Haku, go

EDIT: thankies, Mortalis. ^^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 20, 2007)

720!! I'll call it a day. >.>


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 20, 2007)

Aww damn!! 730!! 

Haakkkuuuuu!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 20, 2007)

You're catching up and double posting, Fuzen! Gooooo!


----------



## Haku (Apr 20, 2007)

yea only few more and hey fuzen ur almost there come on now!


----------



## chrisp (Apr 20, 2007)

You are really putting alot of effort into becoming Senior Member as fast as you can, Haku. Imagine how you feel when you have reached your goal. I'm confident that you will be disappointed.


----------



## Haku (Apr 20, 2007)

its fine when i do my next goal is to get 8,000 post  i know i can do it just going to take me a long time!!! 

p.s. love ur sig


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, Zarigani, that signature gif is awesome. -giggles-


----------



## Haku (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm almost to 1,000 post i didnt ever notice!!!  thanks for all the support to my friends in here u all rock!!! ^___^


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 20, 2007)

Youuuuuuuuu're welcome, Haku!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 21, 2007)

Haku said:


> yea only few more and hey fuzen ur almost there come on now!




750 now.


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

yay good job!! i'm at 761 now


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 21, 2007)

760. 

..still waiting for my sig.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 21, 2007)

You're only nine behind Haku, Fuzen! Go go go!


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Apr 21, 2007)

I hav a long way to go if I wanna catch up with all of u


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 21, 2007)

Just take your time and post.......don't spam !!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

one more fuzen!!!! i  might hit 800 today


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol @ you guys. I still have a lot of posting to do before I become a senior


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

well better get to posting lolz. yea i almost there only 230 more post to go!!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

I have 3 months to wait before I'm elligable to become a senior member.


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

wow thats a long time but hey at least u got the rep and post count up!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

That I do, Haku, that I do.


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

well so u wait it out, u should try too get 2,000 post then i know u can do that


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone here want to donate their posts to me?


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

lol if u can do that i would but cant cuz i need to reach 1,000 lolz


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

Just PM an admin. =/


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

i donate all posts to kiwi


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

its fine i work hard to get my post count its all good !!!


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

LOOKS LIEK WIKI CHANGED HE MIND


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

The 6 months, is the only partially hard part really.


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

yea but u know they had to set some rules!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, otherwise even a newb could become senior member.


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

yes and that wouldnt be good!!! 

yea i better get back to posting and stuff cya in a few!!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol, it's not against the rules to donate your posts.  Only if you force someone to do so. =/



Hollow Ichigo said:


> i donate all posts to kiwi


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

any time


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol, how about right now? 

Wait, is this Hollow or esca?


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

Hollow
foo


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 21, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Anyone here want to donate their posts to me?


after I bacome a senior yea.


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

The thing that bothers me, is that when I become a senior member, It'll just leave me dissappointed.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 21, 2007)

...don't expect too much out of it. Like me, I just want my ava bigger. That's all.


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 21, 2007)

I want a bigger avy too.


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 21, 2007)

Me too


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

hey fuzen u cought up and beating me now!! and nice sig btw!!

ehh trying to get 780!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 22, 2007)

I liek 777....


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 22, 2007)

Are you really going to donate your posts to me? O:

People with 3-4k+ of posts donated their's. >_>


----------



## chrisp (Apr 22, 2007)

YOSH! Just 500 more posts and I'm a Senior Member!!!   

And some rep and some months to go...


----------



## Saigo_no_quincy (Apr 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50 	*
> ...



Wat the heck??
How long will 25,000 posts need to be achieved??


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2007)

One member is already nearing 40k.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 22, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> One member is already nearing 40k.


Zat iz crazzy.


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 22, 2007)

I have double the necessary rep. I got more than enough within a month. -nods-

But I still have between four and five months to go, and seven-hundred posts, before I can be a senior member. -sigh-


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 22, 2007)

Tsu!! You've been missing lately!! Am I being bad??


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> One member is already nearing 40k.



Isn't that Hokage Naruto?


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone who has 40,000+ posts, Need to get some sun.

Anyone who has 25,000+ posts spend to much time on here.

Anyone with 5-10,000+ posts, are getting to the point where they might be spending too much time here.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 22, 2007)

F.E.S Addict said:


> Anyone who has 40,000+ posts, Need to get some sun.
> 
> Anyone who has 25,000+ posts spend to much time on here.
> 
> Anyone with 5-10,000+ posts, are getting to the point where they might be spending too much time here.



Anyone with 1,273 posts after 3 months spend too much time on here.


----------



## Haku (Apr 22, 2007)

lol you guys are funny!!
 40K jeez better get posting!!!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 22, 2007)

If in 3 months I had 5,000 posts, it would be true that I spend too much time one here..... plus I only post 10-15 posts a day, there are people who post like 50 times a day or 100 times a day.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 23, 2007)

Nooooooo I don't have that much time to spent on NF alone. But I think I'm able to be a senior member as soon as my 6 month quota is up. ^^

OOssssssuuu!! Haku, let's step on it!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't been on recently because I wasn't on at all on Saturday, and I was only online for like two hours total yesterday [in observance of Earth Day, I stayed outside all day. ^^]


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 23, 2007)

....I'm not appreciative at all. No wonder God got mad at me and dropped my post counts. 

I'll be sure to celebrate Earth Day next year!!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 23, 2007)

I was planning on going for a walk with my goulashes and some shorts and a trash bag, then walk down the creek I usually walk by, and collect all the trash and bits of cars that people throw down from the street nearby. ^^

But, due to procrastination, laziness, and being elsewhere, I didn't do it yesterday. I was supposed to do it today, but there are people working on our front door today, and apparently we're all going to a big pizza party soem time today. Maybe I'll still do it, though. ^^


----------



## Freiza (Apr 23, 2007)

booooooooo, lame, how bout something for 99?


----------



## Haku (Apr 23, 2007)

800 woot ok i'm done for today!! 200 more fuzen and u and me hit 1,000 post yays!!


----------



## Kurenai6453 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sketchy said:


> Just take your time and post.......don't spam !!!



*Thanxz 4 da advice!  
I'll Try not to spam *


----------



## Haku (Apr 23, 2007)

spam is goodddd  lolz


----------



## Yung Deezy (Apr 23, 2007)

You have no clue how stupid I am I've been looking for these for a long time and then I remember DUHHH the FAQ's xD damn I'm F-ing retarded xD


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

lol well now u found it congrats!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome, Guardian!! XD


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

820 or 830 today!!! 

btw nice sig fuzen!!

Edit: i hit 830 yay!!


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 24, 2007)

well, if i am correct, i believe i am a rookie.


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats welcome rookie i'm ur examiner for today ^___^


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 24, 2007)

Yosh, Haku!!

p/s: This is the redo version of my sig. A friend of mine said that the previous one was horribly pathed. And thanks!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

well i'll be waiting till u hit 830 with me!! ^___^ so close to 1,000 i cant belive it!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 24, 2007)

Yea, I can't believe it either!! 

I think I'll be able to hit 830 today. 

EDIT:


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

dont forget the s in thumb! 

yea i know to think we were at 200 post a 1month and few weeks later!


----------



## ajp (Apr 24, 2007)

O_O so I have to post 50 times to become a rookie. I got some work to do, then... 


Btw, Haku, that's an awesome picture of Hitsugaya. 
And yes, I agree with you. That is sexy.


----------



## Haku (Apr 25, 2007)

you can do it ajp!!! just post like 10 or 20 a day  or even 5 a day and u can get to ur goal. 

thanks btw i know hitsugaya one of my fav ppl in bleach!


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 25, 2007)

ajp said:


> And yes, I agree with you. That is sexy.


I believe Haku himself is as hot as that. :3

C'mon Haku!! 850 is your milestone for today!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 25, 2007)

lmao ok fuzen just for u i will get 850!!


----------



## Sean (Apr 26, 2007)

Just ten more,you can do it!


----------



## Haku (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks emo!!! 

fuzen going for 850 or 860!! today!!


----------



## Sean (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome 
I suppose I should try for 200 this weekend


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 27, 2007)

Kamon, Haku and EMO!! Aight, 860 today!! 

EMO dude, your sig is smex!!


----------



## Zillidan-leba (Apr 27, 2007)

I want 25,000


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 27, 2007)

Zillidan-leba said:


> I want 25,000


Ttthhhaaaatttss the SPIRIT!!! 

I'm done for today, I guess. My PC is being a bitch...


----------



## Chidori Tomoyo (Apr 27, 2007)

wow..t his place is like . Haruhi addicted


----------



## Haku (Apr 27, 2007)

alright 870 or 890 maybe 900 today yahoooo!!!!!

 almost to 1,000 my goal!!! and you to fuzen!!


----------



## Creator (Apr 27, 2007)

Just reached Chuunin. I am excited. Well not just. I reach 2 days ago. Just didnt post here.

My Goal->1) Be the top poster and stay there.

2) Get more green rep.

3) Be well known. So everyone knows who CREATOR is.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 28, 2007)

Aight, Haku!! Milestone, milestone!! 

That's a good goal, Creator!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Apr 28, 2007)

Zillidan-leba said:


> I want 25,000



Do your best, I will rep you if you reach that in 2 weeks


----------



## Jyunin_Kyuubigrl (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad somebody updated this list bc thinking your about to level up and then not is so disappointing. so ty to whoever updated it and whoever helped create it ....and anyone whose ever read it (there that should cover everyone)


----------



## Hoshigaki (Apr 28, 2007)

i will propably never be a senior i mostl just post in FC's.


----------



## Haku (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ yea u can just post in the battle place or fan art, not hard buddy!!  if me and fuzen can u can 2. 

i'm going for 890 or 900 today


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 28, 2007)

When you reach 1,000 and become a senior member, donate your posts to ME.


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 28, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> When you reach 1,000 and become a senior member, donate your posts to ME.



 

...

The hell?


----------



## Kamina (Apr 28, 2007)

I Loled at the last one.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 28, 2007)

Do it, you know you want to.


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 28, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Do it, you know you want to.



What are you!? A Nike commercial!?


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> When you reach 1,000 and become a senior member, donate your posts to ME.



You alread have over 2000 post. Why you need more? Now i need the posts. My 25000+ posts aint going to drop out of the sky.



Riouke said:


> What are you!? A Nike commercial!?



Funny.


----------



## Haku (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm almost to 900 but i been lazy latley  danm my lazyist!!! :crazy i need to get posting agian, posting spree!!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 28, 2007)

> You alread have over 2000 post. Why you need more? Now i need the posts. My 25000+ posts aint going to drop out of the sky.



Because I said so. 

Honestly, making posts isn't a big deal. There are several members on here who've achieved 1,000+ posts in under two months. Hell, there's other's who have 5,000+ in under a year. =/

It isn't a big deal, really.


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2007)

*nod* and i will achieve 25000+ in an years time.


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

900 today!!! almost there!


----------



## Tsuki (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm still on, what, 315? :/


----------



## chrisp (Apr 29, 2007)

Tsukami-chan said:


> I'm still on, what, 315? :/



My guess is that it won't be long until you have more posts than me.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

Seriously, just postwhore in the Plaza or go to the Artist's Gallery and say "Nice artwork". Not a big deal. =/


----------



## chrisp (Apr 29, 2007)

ramfan#1 said:


> Seriously, just postwhore in the Plaza or go to the Artist's Gallery and say "Nice artwork". Not a big deal. =/



That's to be expected by a real genius!:amazed


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

The count down begins!!! 

100 more to go!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol, I remember when I achieved 100 in one or two days.


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

99 more to go!!....


----------



## cmau (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet............


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

97 more!!!


----------



## kaiden (Apr 29, 2007)

damn so many posts!good job *pat on back*


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

86 more to go!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

You don't have to post everytime you get some more. 

When you get Seniorship, donate those posts to me. >D


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

wow kimi you've been active...i used to have like 400 more posts then you....now you have like 1000 more than me o.O


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 29, 2007)

More like about 1300 more! 

Yeah, my post count raised and I never even noticed. o_O


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

but i want to do the count down


----------



## Na- (Apr 29, 2007)

This thread has turned retarded.
Why is it not locked? :|


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 29, 2007)

A few more hundred for me..


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 29, 2007)

600 more for me *sighs*


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

Not big, but i am 30 away from Acedemy Teacher. Considering i have only been on this site for 1 month, thats big, (for me) Only 700 more to senior member. But wait, i cant become a senior member except after 6 months. At this rate i will have about 1200+ posts before i am a senior member. Thats great.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 30, 2007)

Lemonade said:


> 600 more for me *sighs*



No.
You just gotta wait till May.


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

4 left.  on me everyone.


----------



## Sean (Apr 30, 2007)

*Go to the bored FC you damn liberal.*


----------



## Haku (Apr 30, 2007)

almost to 1,000


----------



## Creator (Apr 30, 2007)

I reached 300, 2 post ago.  on me everyone. At this rate i will ahve well over 2000+ post before i can apply for senior member.


----------



## Haku (Apr 30, 2007)

Fuzen  were are you!!!!!


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

I'm now an Elite Teacher of the vagina.


----------



## Creator (May 1, 2007)

. Your now only a 100 posts away from being a senior member.


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 1, 2007)

Haha I know, slowly but surely I'm getting there....


----------



## Zillidan-leba (May 1, 2007)

950 posts away from 1000
this is not gunna take awhile.


----------



## Creator (May 1, 2007)

Zillidan-leba said:


> 950 posts away from 1000
> this is not gunna take awhile.



Hehe. I am abotu 650 away.


----------



## Haku (May 1, 2007)

and i say i'm 10 away!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 1, 2007)

Ahhhh...hope to get to 1000 by end of May.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2007)

hopefully ill reach Legendary Ninja in a few weeks ^^


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

I am miles of my 25000+ goal. Darn it. I just wish posts here counted. But no i doesnt.


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2007)

*200 I'm going for this week or maybe 300 this week?*


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

Good luck. I am hoping about 450 by end of weekend.


----------



## MasterM?gi (May 2, 2007)

1 more post


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 2, 2007)

all most anubu recruit


----------



## Haku (May 2, 2007)

yea i got 1,000 i'm a senoir member!! not to get to 2,000 post


----------



## chrisp (May 2, 2007)

Haku said:


> yea i got 1,000 i'm a senoir member!! not to get to 2,000 post



Congratulations with becoming Senior Member, Haku!


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

400. I am almost half way through to my goal of senior member. Then i will be exactly 4% into my 25000+ posts goal.


----------



## Rokudou Taichō (May 2, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Haku (May 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Congratulations with becoming Senior Member, Haku!



Thanks!!! 

Reps for u for thanking me!!!


----------



## Creator (May 2, 2007)

I am 38 away from ANBU recruit i think. Aiming for Jounin within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Tsuki (May 2, 2007)

Haku made it to senior member! 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!


----------



## kimidoll (May 2, 2007)

Great Haku.  Now donate all your posts to me via PMing an Admin.


----------



## SierrahRaine (May 2, 2007)

hmm i always wondered about that. Thanks =D


----------



## Koushun (May 3, 2007)

Naruto Is The Key said:


> thanks for clearing that up



Your signature =.='' Are you from CB?

Btw, people is spamming here... is it okay? =/

Btw, how do we know which is our rep power? I mean, the number that the rep number increases to the person we are +repping.


----------



## Creator (May 3, 2007)

Koushun said:


> Btw, how do we know which is our rep power? I mean, the number that the rep number increases to the person we are +repping.



Any questions about rep go to the FAQ at the bottom of the forum and there is a thread there which explains everything you want to know about rep.


----------



## Qrαhms (May 3, 2007)

uuuwwwaaaaaa....Haku is a Senior member already!!!


----------



## Koushun (May 3, 2007)

Creator said:


> Any questions about rep go to the FAQ at the bottom of the forum and there is a thread there which explains everything you want to know about rep.



Thanks  I'll look for it.


----------



## Haku (May 3, 2007)

Thanks guys ^___^ , ramfan will see 

and fuzen yea i went in a huge posting spree, while u were gone. i hit senior group already!!


----------



## kimidoll (May 3, 2007)

^ Lol.


----------



## chrisp (May 3, 2007)

Haku said:


> Thanks guys ^___^ , ramfan will see
> 
> and fuzen yea i went in a huge posting spree, while u were gone. i hit senior group already!!



Well, you better keep posting if you're aiming for the legendary 8000 posts. 

But I support you, and I'm confident that you will reach your final goal.


----------



## Haku (May 3, 2007)

lol thanks i will when its 2009.

better get start posting agian, maybe by that time i get to be a mod lol. *hopefuly*


----------



## Raizen (May 3, 2007)

That cleared up things for me. Thx Blue for posting it.


----------



## DarkFire (May 4, 2007)

lol 2009? but far eh haku? yea a lot more pppl are gonnabe mids by that time


----------



## Creator (May 4, 2007)

I am a bit worried. I have been on for a month now and already i am half way through to becoming senior member. Is that common?


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2007)

Yeah sure,on some forums I have 70 posts a day.
Nearly 200


----------



## kimidoll (May 5, 2007)

Creator said:


> I am a bit worried. I have been on for a month now and already i am half way through to becoming senior member. Is that common?



Yep. **


----------



## Beau Logan (May 5, 2007)

I level'd up yesterday! 

Kimi, why do I only notice now that your name is back?


----------



## Shinobi Swordsmen (May 5, 2007)

Ok, I am not too serious about Naruto so can you anwswer some of these questions?



Academy Student---0 
Rookie------------- 50 
Genin-------------- 100 
Chuunin------------ 200 
Academy Teacher---300 
ANBU Recruit------ 450 
Special Jounin------ 600 
Examiner------------750 
Elite Teacher--------900 
Torture Specialist-- 1,100 
ANBU Squad Leader--1,300 
Jounin---------------1,500 
ANBU Captain------- 1,800 
Missing-nin--------- 2,100*(What is a nin?)*
Elite Jounin---------- 2,500 
S-Class Missing-nin---3,000*(what do they mean by s class?)*
Legendary Ninja------4,000 
Kage---------------- 6,000 
Hokage--------------8,000 
Shinobi no Kami----- 10,000*( What do they mean by a shinobi no kami?)*
Shinobi no Megami------15,000(*Same as above except what is the differnce of kami and megami?)*Narutoforums Deity-------20,000
Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


----------



## Creator (May 5, 2007)

Well to my knowledge nin is ninja.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2007)

Shinobi Swordsmen said:


> Ok, I am not too serious about Naruto so can you anwswer some of these questions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nin means person (you can see it as ninja if ya want).
S-class means they are they most dangerous in the bingo book.
Shinobi no kami means Shinobi-god.
Shinobi no megami means Shinobi-goddess.


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2007)

**Sigh* do you even watch Naruto?*


----------



## Haku (May 5, 2007)

going for 1020 post today!


----------



## souleaterhatake (May 5, 2007)

kool. thanks for putting that up


----------



## Haku (May 5, 2007)

Fuzen did u hit 1,000 yet???


----------



## Neko (May 5, 2007)

Yay!! Im still the same rank.....as i was...2 months....ago..because i didnt post...-_-


----------



## Keji Hyuuga (May 5, 2007)

yea thanks


----------



## Haku (May 5, 2007)

hmm a few more till i get a new rank.


----------



## Kdol (May 6, 2007)

what a spammer....=)


----------



## Qrαhms (May 7, 2007)

Haku said:


> Thanks guys ^___^ , ramfan will see
> 
> and fuzen yea i went in a huge posting spree, while u were gone. i hit senior group already!!


Congratulations!! 

I'm quite busy atm, with examiantions just peeping up around the corner. Until the 25th, I guess you won't be seeing much of me around. 

But after all that I'll be on a rampage!!


----------



## Sweeney Todd (May 7, 2007)

I think you guys should count Fanclub post.  I have like 600 post in there and they didnt count..


----------



## kiba_inuzuka666 (May 7, 2007)

I'll try and get 50 in couple of months


----------



## Creator (May 7, 2007)

I have about 630 posts. Almost there to being a senior member all i need now is 5 more months of joinage. So rough average will have over 3600 posts before i become senior member  .


----------



## Shanoa (May 7, 2007)

I finally rank up higher


----------



## Nuisance (May 7, 2007)

Why is post count so important to you guys? It's just a number. I could care less what mine is.


----------



## Haku (May 7, 2007)

Nice sig my friend.  my post count been going up slow lately!!


----------



## Sean (May 8, 2007)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50     *
> ...


_I think I want to get up to 10,000._


----------



## kimidoll (May 8, 2007)

Honestly, it's not that hard to get 1,000+. I would have more posts right now, but I'm addicted to the FC section and blender, plus I took a break before, and am taking another one. >_>;


----------



## Sean (May 8, 2007)

Sawed-Off said:


> I think you guys should count Fanclub post.  I have like 600 post in there and they didnt count..


_Yeah I'd have enough to be a senior member by now if they where counted.
Why the hell aren't they counted?_


----------



## kimidoll (May 8, 2007)

Isn't it obvious? =/

I must have over 4,000 or so posts in all my fanclubs all together; and most of it is off-topic spam. Not everyone stays on-topic in FCs, therefore, posts aren't counted there.



> _Yeah I'd have enough to be a senior member by now if they where counted.
> Why the hell aren't they counted?_



You have to wait more anyways.


----------



## Creator (May 8, 2007)

Aiming for 1500 by mid june. Yeh .


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

good luck creater,

hitting 1100 by the end of this week!


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2007)

_I Rankded up D:_


----------



## Samurai G (May 10, 2007)

hmmm i can rank up easy I just gotta do 100 posts a day *cracks knuckles and sits down* psst I'll do it later.


----------



## Hope (May 10, 2007)

Ahh. That clears alot up.. 

Thankyou!

Nuff Luff <3


----------



## Haku (May 10, 2007)

does anyone knows how to become a mod?


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (May 10, 2007)

I'm trying to become a senior before the summer starts but I still have to make 500+ posts


----------



## Haku (May 10, 2007)

you can do it, i did, i was at 200 when i was in here and then i posted like 10-20 times a day and got 1,000


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2007)

_Tell everyone over at the FC section that I'm in Kahona Plaza _


----------



## Kakashi's_girl (May 10, 2007)

wow really Haku?  thanks ^^


----------



## Creator (May 10, 2007)

Haku said:


> does anyone knows how to become a mod?



No. I tried asking, got shot down.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 10, 2007)

good to know, im on my way to rookie


----------



## kimidoll (May 10, 2007)

Wow, I forgot that I attained a new rank. 

/coughsomewhatlyingcough. >.>


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2007)

Haku said:


> does anyone knows how to become a mod?



..........


----------



## Sean (May 11, 2007)

_Nearly to three hundred.........._


----------



## Lemonade (May 11, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> good to know, im on my way to rookie



Keep going Cassius


----------



## chrisp (May 11, 2007)

YOSH! Special Jounin rank achieved!

Just 400 more posts, 58 rep points, 2 months and 6 days and then I can apply for Senior Member!


----------



## Sean (May 14, 2007)

_*I'm aiming for 500 this week.*_


----------



## Haku (May 14, 2007)

still getting close to 1,100. i been to lazy lately!


----------



## Sean (May 17, 2007)

_*I gotta get 450 soon *_


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 18, 2007)

on my way to gennin, how depressin...


----------



## Sean (May 19, 2007)

_*Not really your only hear a little while,It's not expected pf you to post 100+ times a day like some members.*_


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

^ Lol, why are you repsealed? XD


----------



## Void (May 19, 2007)

I am aiming for 50 posts before the manga ends


----------



## Raizen (May 19, 2007)

Fun Nuggets said:


> _*I gotta get 450 soon *_



I'm in that rank right now.


----------



## Hoshigaki (May 20, 2007)

yay 300 now im academy teacher or sumthing now


----------



## NarSakSasKak (May 23, 2007)

Whose the chick with 27000+ posts.  I saw that once and she averaged nearly 100 posts per day, which is insane.


----------



## AmitG1984 (May 23, 2007)

wow 100 posts per day!OMG
whats her id here!?i really have to check it for myself!
That show she might be either in a closed facility/in a wheel chair/having a boring life!


----------



## Vicious (May 23, 2007)

I finally got 3000+


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2007)

NarSakSasKak said:


> Whose the chick with 27000+ posts.  I saw that once and she averaged nearly 100 posts per day, which is insane.



Do you mean Sayo?


----------



## Redclouds7 (May 25, 2007)

awesome ranks. whos gonna have 25000 posts...lol. you guys need one if you have 30,000 posts you are an akatsuki member or something. i'm going for 2000 posts...lol


----------



## Haku (May 25, 2007)

i have 1,089 post ever since i hit over 1000 post been going up slow.


----------



## chrisp (May 26, 2007)

Haku said:


> i have 1,089 post ever since i hit over 1000 post been going up slow.



So have you given up reaching 8000 posts?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (May 27, 2007)

chunnin here I come


----------



## chrisp (May 28, 2007)

Just 100 more posts and then I'm a/an(insert user rank here) ______________





Examiner!!!


----------



## Tgjanlee (Jun 7, 2007)

25000...easy enough


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 8, 2007)

my post count stayed at 80 for a loooooooooong time for some reason. i posted a lot at that time too.


----------



## Micha69 (Jun 8, 2007)

i should get more posts look when im registered :S


----------



## naruto_monkey12 (Jun 8, 2007)

25,000 should be Peni5 missile


----------



## zuhair (Jun 9, 2007)

lol 25000 thats too faggy


----------



## Naida (Jun 10, 2007)

My rank is never going to rise, i'm too much of a lurker


----------



## adenator (Jun 10, 2007)

wow 25k wtf


----------



## adenator (Jun 10, 2007)

im serious man wtf who does 25000 posts theres gotta be liek 5people thatll ever do that XD


----------



## illyana (Jun 10, 2007)

> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


Lolz, that's going to take at least 3-4 years, oh well Im aiming to reach that anyone else want to join me? XDD


----------



## adenator (Jun 10, 2007)

mememe XD only 3 people have it and someone has 220k posts HOW!!!!!


----------



## illyana (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol. How long have they been a member here for? 
* wanders of to try and reach 25000 posts.*


----------



## adenator (Jun 10, 2007)

since like '04 XD


----------



## Yellow (Jun 10, 2007)

adenator said:


> mememe XD only 3 people have it and someone has 220k posts HOW!!!!!



Lol PurpleShirtGuy has hax post count and so does CBG.

Only 2 people have over 25K post count.


----------



## illyana (Jun 10, 2007)

damn. I want to get 25000 post counts too.


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Jun 10, 2007)

xD! Thanks for putting this up! It really clears things up!  Just a few more posts and I'll become a genin!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 10, 2007)

Im on almost 2000 and I feel like Ive been here all my life!! 

I have no ambition of getting 25k.... do you guys actualy care about how much you post????

Quality > Quantity


----------



## Yellow (Jun 10, 2007)

I care about getting my post count up since mine is low but 25k is just ridiculous.


----------



## Loki (Jun 10, 2007)

yap Quality > Quantity...better one post and a good one that 100 that suck


----------



## adenator (Jun 11, 2007)

wow 25k WOW!


----------



## adenator (Jun 11, 2007)

who in their right mind will do 25k posts on 1 forum in less than 3 years


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2007)

^your signature is breaking the sig rules....


----------



## Peak (Jun 11, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^your signature is breaking the sig rules....


Can't you edit it?


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 11, 2007)

@Ryan - Well he can, but he is warning the guy about his sig.......
the dude clearly didn't read the rules.....  

If he doesn't take it off, then he can edit, if the problem still occurs.... ban...


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Can't you edit it?



yes I can...but we feel it might be better to post a warning or send a PM to edit it before we actually get involved.  We do get complaints about "a staff member edited my sig but I didn't save the image I had in there " and other complaints.

The member has up to 24 hours before I edit it myself.


----------



## Peak (Jun 11, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> yes I can...but we feel it might be better to post a warning or send a PM to edit it before we actually get involved.  We do get complaints about "a staff member edited my sig but I didn't save the image I had in there " and other complaints.
> 
> The member has up to 24 hours before I edit it myself.


Quiet a system you guys made.


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 12, 2007)

what does shingami no megami mean and the one above as well what does that mean?


----------



## hellb0y95 (Jun 15, 2007)

hey i posted first this morning


----------



## Haku (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm i been lacking the post latley!! i'll reach 1,200 by saturday!


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

Haku said:


> hmmm i been lacking the post latley!! i'll reach 1,200 by saturday!



So you are planning into spamming big time today???


----------



## Hitman_Hart (Jun 15, 2007)

I LOL'd at what the user gets after they get 25,000 posts.  Well, that's actually a nice user ranking list and I enjoyed reading it.  It also helps people determine which stature is higher in the Naruto World.  I probably will be getting the Genin ranking in about a week, but something that would be cool is if you get something in return after passing through a stature point.  Like 5 rep for going to Genin, ten to Chunnin, etc., but that's only what I think.


----------



## Neko (Jun 15, 2007)

Only a little more. I will get there by 2 posts a day. Only 2 weeks!


----------



## Haku (Jun 15, 2007)

Dheano said:


> So you are planning into spamming big time today???



whats that suppose to mean!


----------



## NarutoPimpGod (Jun 15, 2007)

Haku-chan, I think he is joking....


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah im a rookie  no more academy


----------



## Avocado (Jun 15, 2007)

koalakid said:


> yeah im a rookie  no more academy




congrats!


----------



## Haku (Jun 15, 2007)

NarutoPimpGod said:


> Haku-chan, I think he is joking....



I figure. i havnt been in this thread in along time, were is fuzen!!!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, I remember when I was an academy student.

I've come so far


----------



## Neko (Jun 16, 2007)

I Reached to ANBU Recruit


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jun 16, 2007)

Chuunin already. It was so fast!


----------



## Shezmu (Jun 16, 2007)

/cry im a newbie


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry Haku.... is because I saw your post count and I thought:
"theres noway hes posting over 800 times today"
It was a joke... sowwwwi


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

Dheano said:


> Sorry Haku.... is because I saw your post count and I thought:
> "theres noway hes posting over 800 times today"
> It was a joke... sowwwwi



Its ok i understand, i just been lacking in post lately due to the fact school almost over and i'm head over heal of finals and etc. but when thats over expcet me to get 2,000 by 2-3 months lol or less.


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

yeey soon i'll have 2k... Like Dheano_san ^^


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

you can do it *cheers*


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

XD 


Of corse, since im a Bridge member of TTGL!!


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 16, 2007)

what a bridge member of TTGL?
Thanks for replying!


----------



## Loki (Jun 16, 2007)

TTGL =Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann_Is an anime thars of WIN 

Gunbuster


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks for replying honorable friend!


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

mmm gain like 10 post today ..... looking forward to more today!


----------



## illyana (Jun 16, 2007)

I finally reached Chuunin today.
But it is not good enough x[


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

congrats ^__^


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

Im still the same rank -_- Its gonna take 4 ever to get up


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

well neko all u got to do is go on a posting spree Cough cough spam cough lol.


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Yay! I reached Special Jounin


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

congrats, i'm almost in my next rank, 1,300 here i come


----------



## Neko (Jun 23, 2007)

Haku said:


> congrats, i'm almost in my next rank, 1,300 here i come



Good Luck Haku-san


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BowL (Jun 23, 2007)

I just now noticed I got a new rank 100 posts ago...thats sad.


----------



## Haku (Jun 23, 2007)

lol funny!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm back!!

Hey there, Haku!! XD


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 4, 2007)

Dang, got 20 more posts till Anbu Recruit...


----------



## anbuXx (Jul 5, 2007)

They sould make the list even longer


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

WT.... im an Examiner now  I didnt even notice for Days


----------



## Freiza (Jul 8, 2007)

lol, man i had hit that Missing nin spot...but then....chopped in half


----------



## Itachi1993 (Jul 11, 2007)

WOooooow Thanks for that nice post


----------



## Neko (Jul 11, 2007)

Only like 250 for a new rank


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 11, 2007)

wow itachi1993 that was a very graphic spoiler


----------



## AmitG1984 (Jul 13, 2007)

How come this thread keeps on going?i wonder but i will try to check all the pages for it.


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

cuase it's so damn awsome thats why


----------



## TayliaUchiha (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks that'll help me loads


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah im getting closer to senior membership!!! wooot


----------



## Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

thx for the info wish i can get Chill Out With the Damn Posts rank lol


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 21, 2007)

Argh, only 100 or so more posts til im a ANBU-Captain .

But, its ok, im already famous because everyone on the forums knows me .


----------



## Caged_Bird (Jul 25, 2007)

The green emm dots are the ranks?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 25, 2007)

no, they're rep bars. the more +rep u get the longer it gets, 11 bars maximum.


----------



## adenator (Jul 25, 2007)

25k posts -.- wow


----------



## kyuubi-uzamuki-naruto (Jul 25, 2007)

rep bars, wat do they do?


----------



## kyuubi-uzamuki-naruto (Jul 25, 2007)

rep bars, wat do they do?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2007)

kyuubi-uzamuki-naruto said:


> rep bars, wat do they do?



Here's an FAQ that deals with reputation points:


----------



## chrisp (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everybody! I've been away for a little while, but now my HP is full and I'm ready to start at the University and to become a Senior Member! The only thing missing are some posts


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 30, 2007)

hi welcome back


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 18, 2007)

Finally I am teacher :3


----------



## XII_Itachi (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you for this! I always wondered how to raise up in the ranks. lol xDDDD


----------



## jacky6555 (Aug 19, 2007)

anbu squad leader would be higher then jounin


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 19, 2007)

jacky6555 said:


> anbu squad leader would be higher then jounin


not necessarily



 i haven't paid attention to rank or post count in a while

i'm almost at the next level. only 23 more post, but the triple 7s is cool. what to do what to do 

EDIT: damn made a post, the triple 7s is ruined


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a Special Jounin. 
"Special"...


----------



## xcel uchiha (Aug 20, 2007)

*hey everyone*

i like your picture dark fire wanne be friends i would like to get a lot os friends,and pass the academy.


----------



## xcel uchiha (Aug 20, 2007)

hi wanne be friends cause one day i will become hokage=8


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 20, 2007)

My goal is to get to:

Shinobi no Kami

It just seems like the coolest title other than Akatsuki.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 20, 2007)

Hy!
I want to become an S-class missing-nin!
Thats my fav. rank!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 20, 2007)

i wanna reach the 4 billion post mark and get a sasuke icon


----------



## Uzumaki_Nish (Aug 20, 2007)

i wish i was special jonin


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 20, 2007)

I want to be Hokage


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 20, 2007)

lol......72 posts. >.<


----------



## txsfld (Aug 20, 2007)

im a special jounin


----------



## Loki (Aug 20, 2007)

hmm well i want I wanna be Catkage lol


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm a Legendary Ninja


----------



## Neko (Aug 20, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I'm a Legendary Ninja



Post whore 

Congrats Byakuya


----------



## Loki (Aug 20, 2007)

i see another thread like siniors comin 

and yes i will be S class soon


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2007)

Neko said:


> Post whore
> 
> Congrats Byakuya





Thanks  



Loki said:


> i see another thread like siniors comin
> 
> and yes i will be S class soon


----------



## xcel uchiha (Aug 20, 2007)

hi everybody listen cause oneday i'll become hokage,belive it.


----------



## xcel uchiha (Aug 20, 2007)

your married ha ha i wonder when i'll get married.


----------



## Neko (Aug 20, 2007)

Loki said:


> i see another thread like siniors comin
> 
> and yes i will be S class soon



They would ban us if we made this into something like that


----------



## Totitos (Aug 20, 2007)

@Neko
lol a new home?


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 20, 2007)

i was stuck as a rookie for a long time. but now im genin!


----------



## Sakure (Aug 20, 2007)

like me?

i already posted about 10 posts and i only have 3 posts


----------



## pajamas (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakure said:


> like me?
> 
> i already posted about 10 posts and i only have 3 posts


Certain sections don't contribute to yuor post count.

Fanclubs,Academy Registration,Chatterbox,Blender.

I think thats about it.


----------



## Sakure (Aug 21, 2007)

then where it counts? Oo

i think that it counts everywhere... even here... but it isnt...


----------



## Neko (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakure said:


> then where it counts? Oo
> 
> i think that it counts everywhere... even here... but it isnt...



Post count dont go up when you post in all of what pajamas said and The Konoha Times whic is where this thread is


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 21, 2007)

Is this the new spam thread?


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 21, 2007)

yeeeeeenooo


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakure said:


> then where it counts? Oo
> 
> i think that it counts everywhere... even here... but it isnt...





> There are certain areas on the forums where the posts do not count and will not be added to the number that appears under your avatar.
> 
> These sections include:
> The Konoha Times
> ...


anywhere other than these sections listed post count. i suggest reading the FAQ for any other details about the forum you have questions on, or you can PM me if you need any help.


----------



## Neko (Aug 21, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> anywhere other than these sections listed post count. i suggest reading the FAQ for any other details about the forum you have questions on, or you can PM me if you need any help.



 Your no mod and they dont need to PM you 

Acting like someone whos actually nice


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 21, 2007)

Neko said:


> Your no mod and they dont need to PM you
> 
> Acting like someone whos actually nice


i was wondering why my mod powers weren't working 

some members have questions about the working of the forums, and since i have nothing better to do, they can PM me and ask me instead of bothering the staff. as along as it's not a request for something and just a question about the forum i can most likely provide the answer

acting? i'm just a nice person. 
i think i might ask to get this uploaded though, since it seems to fit some people  = 

anyway, i reached 1800 posts, i am now a ANBU captain. now 300 more til the next level.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 21, 2007)

So.

Is this the new spam thread?


----------



## Inarigo (Aug 21, 2007)

Is that a joke? no offense.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

it's a joke


----------



## Tsunade~The Fifth Hokage (Aug 21, 2007)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000

lmfao! I like this rank.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 21, 2007)

Gosh I want a bigger avatar space!!! Still so far from 1000 posts!


----------



## Genius23 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awwww mannnnnnnnnn    ill never be an elite jounin


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 21, 2007)

i want that bigger avy too 

only thing stopping me is my join date. just one more month >_<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

Very close to Hokage. Should be there in about 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Sliver Fang (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!  I always thouth Hokage was the highest.  

@ xcel uchiha.  How do you have 0 post when I see two?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 21, 2007)

Mae Shirayuki said:


> @ xcel uchiha.  How do you have 0 post when I see two?


they've only posted in sections where post don't count.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 21, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i want that bigger avy too
> 
> only thing stopping me is my join date. just one more month >_<



lol Kami,I get my six months membership on december.


----------



## Sakure (Aug 21, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Is this the new spam thread?




nop this isnt spamming thread because the posts doesnt count here


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakure said:


> nop this isnt spamming thread because the posts doesnt count here


not true. i present to you exhibit A the Senior Members thread 

it was deemed too off topic and a convo thread and thus locked by pek. post didn't count there either. if this does the same the same thing will happen.

speaking of senior, ouch. sakure you have to wait until february. at least you'll move up in ranks while you wait


----------



## AnthonyPWNS667 (Aug 22, 2007)

ONOZ! I'm only a student!! 

Well, NOW I'm a student...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 22, 2007)

Sakure said:


> nop this isnt spamming thread because the posts doesnt count here



even if posts don't count...spamming is still against the rules...FCs that excessively spam get shut down...same goes for threads in here.  If you want to outright spam...go to the blender.

as for user ranks...*clings to his akatsuki rank...it's a dying breed amongst the smods*


----------



## Ippy (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm over 9000.

It's now time to become God of Shinobi.

It might happen before the end of Sept.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 22, 2007)

Only 110 to ANBU recruit ^^


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

The *Madvillain* killin mad boom/Consume weed and drink brew till we perfume the room


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 22, 2007)

lol at:
Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000


----------



## jaredknight (Aug 22, 2007)

cool thanks for the post now i know wat i can get up too


----------



## bug_ninja (Aug 22, 2007)

thx man that was very confusing


----------



## xcel uchiha (Aug 22, 2007)

*wow*

me to one day i want to become hokage belive it.


----------



## Loki (Aug 22, 2007)

xcel uchiha said:


> me to one day i want to become hokage belive it.



lets say i belive ya..

and i'll post to x posts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2007)

xcel uchiha said:


> me to one day i want to become hokage belive it.



The dream of being Hokage burns bright in this one


----------



## Totitos (Aug 22, 2007)

I?ll surpass your post account Kira


----------



## Loki (Aug 22, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I´ll surpass your post account Kira



i'll die on that day with two tacos im my ass


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for that mental picture Loki


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 23, 2007)

Making my way to Hokage. Should be there shortly.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

even after 700 I am still at Special Jounin, which I got when I hit 600


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for this topic now i know the ranks.


----------



## Way-Man (Aug 23, 2007)

How do you get a custom ranking


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

ntumba said:


> How do you get a custom ranking



when you become a mod, super mod, or co-admin


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2007)

or if you win a contest that is supported by the staff


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Aug 24, 2007)

wht kind of contests?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 24, 2007)

Hinata_Hyuuga8 said:


> wht kind of contests?


every month in the konoha library there is a thread of the month contest. also every now and then there are contest held for a couple other things. there was a fanfic contest a little while ago. 

just check the announcements and like i said, there's always the thread of the month contest in the library.


----------



## xKunoichix (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for this ^-^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2007)

Less then 500 to go.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2007)

Why did mine not change yet? 

It should be 

Shinobi no Megami


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 25, 2007)

somewhere around 260 til I hit 1000


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 25, 2007)

Hoping to get to 850 today.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 25, 2007)

lol, im in teh negatives and im loving it! just kidding, i really wish i got some rep....as for my title still havent rised...but then again I rarely post <.<;


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Aug 25, 2007)

what happens if you get over 25,000 post?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 25, 2007)

kawaiiblossom94 said:


> what happens if you get over 25,000 post?


nothing. 

there are other post amounts assigned ranks, but they are impossible to reach without an admin altering your account.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 25, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> nothing.
> 
> there are other post amounts assigned ranks, but they are impossible to reach without an admin altering your account.



I'm back bitches!!! 


Ah fuck all this post count talk makes me miss my old post count. No worries though. I could've regained my old post count already if I wanted to lol. 

It feels so weird to see your post count higher than mine though Kamikazi. What's the next rank for you? I'll beat you to it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome back Yellow. Hope you don't get banned again anytime soon. Closing in on Hokage.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Jetstorm. Nice. I envy your post count.


I'll catch up eventually though.


And lol. I won't be getting banned again anytime soon. Unless it's an unexpected ban.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 25, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I'm back bitches!!!
> 
> 
> Ah fuck all this post count talk makes me miss my old post count. No worries though. I could've regained my old post count already if I wanted to lol.
> ...


welcome back 

tell me about it. 2100 is when i become a missing nin (200 away). then a race it is, to the library for me.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 25, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> welcome back
> 
> tell me about it. 2100 is when i become a missing nin (200 away). then a race it is, to the library for me.



Hahaha, I'm gonna take it easy for now. I'll start catching up tomorrow. A race it is then Kamikazi! I post in just about every section thoough!


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn, is this the new convo thread?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 25, 2007)

Aiee! said:


> Damn, is this the new convo thread?



Stay on topic. We're talking about ranks here.

I'm one post closer to my next rank now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 25, 2007)

Aiee! said:


> Damn, is this the new convo thread?


sure, if you want it to get locked like the SM thread. 

i have so few places to post i've begin posting in the library slightly. it could take me a while to get the 200 to reach the next level. that's what i get for not making spam posts


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 25, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> sure, if you want it to get locked like the SM thread.



LET'S DO IT!

My post count is so low... 

Although I might be an ANBU Recruit soon... Even though that isn't that great...


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 25, 2007)

lol no thanks

i'm an anbu captain, you wanna be my recruit


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 25, 2007)

tencharlimit


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok so you just both leave me out of the fun huh.

I'm getting to ANBU Captain soon.


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

I smell an orgy!


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so far off from 10k


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Aiee! said:


> I smell an orgy!


I like where this is going



veritas said:


> I am so far off from 10k


Learn to make a 153 posts per day like me and you'll be there in no time. 


Oh shit I just realized I could make a 153 posts per day when the forum still had lag and errors. Imagine what I can do now!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 26, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Stay on topic. We're talking about ranks here.
> 
> I'm one post closer to my next rank now.


Yes, I as well is close to the next rank.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

^One more post and I'm an Anbu Captain.

And lol. I'm almost caught up to your post count already.

EDIT: Anbu Captain bitches!!

EDIT again: Lol. Passed your post count Kero.


----------



## Neko (Aug 26, 2007)

Imza gonna be a jounin soonz


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 26, 2007)

Yellow is a senior member, change your avy now 

as for the posting, i have to write a paper today or it'll never get done, after that i'll try to increase my posting. 

school may really interfere with me reaching missing-nin


----------



## GrimaH (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't really care about postcount 
Reps on the other hand...


----------



## Neko (Aug 26, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> I don't really care about postcount
> Reps on the other hand...



I agree 10000000%


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 26, 2007)

I want to be a senior member.


----------



## kurbuchiha (Aug 26, 2007)

im new here so yeah i want to be a anbu member 
though so i think in a week


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

I _am_ a senior member.

I just don't have 1,000 posts...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> Yellow is a senior member, change your avy now
> 
> as for the posting, i have to write a paper today or it'll never get done, after that i'll try to increase my posting.
> 
> school may really interfere with me reaching missing-nin


I increased the size.

I'm gonna ahcnge it soon but can't find a good pic to use.>_>



Fυzεη said:


> I want to be a senior member.


Get some more posts then apply.



Aiee! said:


> I _am_ a senior member.
> 
> I just don't have 1,000 posts...


Post more. ;_;


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

^ I get really lazy when it comes to posting...


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Aiee! said:


> ^ I get really lazy when it comes to posting...



You read Naruto right? So just post in the Naruto section and talk about naruto and stuff. Don't thinking of it as posting but rather just talking. That's what I do.


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

6 more posts until 50 more posts until I'm an ANBU recruit! 

Edit: 50 moar posts!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

just made examiner, then I move up again at 900


----------



## Pimp slap No jutsu (Aug 26, 2007)

If you want to get your rank up just take the advice of my signature. LOL Ive been around longer than most and spend most of the time just lurking,  and my post count is messed up. Been on this site since 04, changed name and account to this one and Ive made 3 posts? Ive posted more than that.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Pimp slap No jutsu said:


> If you want to get your rank up just take the advice of my signature. LOL Ive been around longer than most and spend most of the time just lurking,  and my post count is messed up. Been on this site since 04, changed name and account to this one and Ive made 3 posts? Ive posted more than that.



Stop lurking then and start posting!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Stop lurking then and start posting!



lol someone turned his rep square into red, it was green earlier,lol


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

If your postcount went up in this thread, then this would be the official post-whoring thread...

@Pimp slap: STFU. So what if my penis is small?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Aiee! said:


> If your postcount went up in this thread, then this would be the official post-whoring thread...
> 
> @Pimp slap: STFU. So what if my penis is small?



lol I don't think our count goes up in this thread


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol I don't think our count goes up in this thread



Yeah. That's what I said...


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm still tired, long night


----------



## Loki (Aug 26, 2007)

Next stop S-class ^^


----------



## Yellow (Aug 26, 2007)

Loki said:


> Next stop S-class ^^



I was once S-class. 


You're all going down. You don't seriously think you can outpost me?


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 26, 2007)

^ Damn!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I was once S-class.
> 
> 
> You're all going down. You don't seriously think you can outpost me?



um loki has more post than you my friend


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 26, 2007)

I have passed the 1800 mark. Big celebration!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

Kero-Chan said:


> I have passed the 1800 mark. Big celebration!



let's party like it's on sale for $19.99


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 26, 2007)

27 posts.......lol.......-______-


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 26, 2007)

Oui ~Zaxxon~!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 27, 2007)

Fυzεη said:


> Oui ~Zaxxon~!!!



LOL.....Fuzen. XDDDDDD


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 27, 2007)

What happened to Haruhi?? ;__;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 27, 2007)

Fυzεη said:


> What happened to Haruhi?? ;__;



She's still in my heart, now along with the Lucky Star crew. ^^


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

i went....up to rookie w00t! yet im still in the negatives......


----------



## Yellow (Aug 27, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> i went....up to rookie w00t! yet im still in the negatives......



Yeah and so?

Do something awesome and someone will pos rep you or you could always rep whore if you don't mind a rep seal.



Sean Connery said:


> um loki has more post than you my friend


That can easily be changed. I'll have more posts than him in a less than 2 weeks at this rate and I *had* more post than Loki before.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah thxs for setting me back into the double negatives ......


----------



## Yellow (Aug 27, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> Yeah thxs for setting me back into the double negatives ......



I didn't neg you. Someone else did. PM and an Smod or admin if you want to know who negged you.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah thats not a good idea....im liable to lose more rep or get something annoying out of the experience.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 27, 2007)

No they won't neg you for asking them that. Just PM anyone under the Akatsuki group. FAQ

They'll tell you who negged you. I just PMed one of them asking who just repped me in this thread although I suspect it was you. You rep null though meaning I didn't lose any rep points or gain any points.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

yes <.<; opps sorry, i got a little mad once i saw that i lost rep , when i came back you replied. and also cool i wanted to see how much my rep points were worth.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 27, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> yes <.<; opps sorry, i got a little mad once i saw that i lost rep , when i came back you replied. and also cool i wanted to see how much my rep points were worth.



That's ok. I hardly neg anyways so I'll probably never neg you even if you get me very mad. 

I had negative reps for a very long time too. 

Just keep posting and make good posts and people will rep you.^_^

Anyways this is going kinda off topic so bye.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

bye and thanks.


----------



## Naya (Aug 27, 2007)

lol but this red repbar suits your avatar


----------



## mushroomkage (Aug 27, 2007)

hahaha I've been here for months and I only have like 25 posts.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2007)

mushroomkage said:


> hahaha I've been here for months and I only have like 25 posts.



That's because you don't post, or because you only post to Fanclubs  . I'm kinda new here too, but the work's going well


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

Nanatsusaya said:


> lol but this red repbar suits your avatar



yeah, but having TOO much is bad. I've already crossed the line by my stantards.


----------



## ~yin-chan~ (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a rookie!


----------



## Naya (Aug 27, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> yeah, but having TOO much is bad. I've already crossed the line by my stantards.



be sure not to beg for rep in any case, btw..


----------



## Neko (Aug 27, 2007)

Neko is Jounin now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 27, 2007)

lol....I've lost count......

EDIT: oh I see.....24 posts to go. -___-


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

@ nana: lol stop talking about my rep. this is the guy i lost it from anyway^
anyways i need to see what's the next line on my title rank.

Edit: Cool, 40 more posts to go and im a genin <.<;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 27, 2007)

naruto-x demon said:


> lol stop talking about my rep. this is the guy i lost it from anyway^
> anyways i need to see what's the next line on my title rank.



May I say that that I accidently hit the dissaprove when I repped you.


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> May I say that that I accidently hit the dissaprove when I repped you.



oh, but wait.......why does it say: THE AVENGER STRIKES AGAIN!!!  

on topic: 140 more post until i am a chunin.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 27, 2007)

a few .... more... to.... get... new.... rank....


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 27, 2007)

same here ~


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

I passed Kamikazi's post count. Now to Missing-nin!


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

...still have some way to go until senior membership. T______T


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ...still have some way to go until senior membership. T______T



Damn you joined 9 days before me. 

I has senior membership.


In about 3 days I shall be above you all.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

You have almost 2ks of posts. 

I was out for a few months due to connection problem. >______<

Now I'm trying my best to catch up.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> You have almost 2ks of posts.
> 
> I was out for a few months due to connection problem. >______<
> 
> Now I'm trying my best to catch up.



I'll have a lot more than 2k posts in three days if all goes as planned.

And lol. You think 2k is a lot. You should have seen my post count before then.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

How much was it?


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 28, 2007)

he had 3k something


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 28, 2007)

...dem. >_________<


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> he had 3k something



Yeah he's right.


Qrαhms said:


> ...dem. >_________<


Lol.>_______<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

My posting rate is seriously taking a hit. I can only maitain 40 a day at this rate.


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 28, 2007)

40 per day is way more than me. i'd say i get 20 a day tops


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> My posting rate is seriously taking a hit. I can only maitain 40 a day at this rate.


I used to do at least 80 a day before my post count got cut. Then I just lost interest in posting. 

Lol. I'm kinda liking the off topic sections now though so I stopped posting in the Naruto sections as much.

I'm gonna keep posting in the art section though because I love it.



kamikazi said:


> 40 per day is way more than me. i'd say i get 20 a day tops



Lol. I make 20 posts in less then an hour.:/


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 28, 2007)

40 posts till Anbu recruit. Up up up!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

I might be Hokage if I can get all my posts in while I am at college. Getting them at home is damn near impossible now.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I might be Hokage if I can get all my posts in while I am at college. Getting them at home is damn near impossible now.



You're only 150 away from Hokage. That shouldn't be that hard. My goal is 6000 after a year here. Not much but that's enough for me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You're only 150 away from Hokage. That shouldn't be that hard. My goal is 6000 after a year here. Not much but that's enough for me.



That should be doable. I was only averaging 8 posts a day before May and I had somewhere between 1800-2000. After that my post count sky rocketed and I got 7000 by the time I joined.

I got my 100+ posts for today so I think I'll take it easy now.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 28, 2007)

My goal is 1000 posts in 2 month's


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 28, 2007)

even if I hit 1000, I can't join senior members til october


----------



## Yellow (Aug 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That should be doable. I was only averaging 8 posts a day before May and I had somewhere between 1800-2000. After that my post count sky rocketed and I got 7000 by the time I joined.
> 
> I got my 100+ posts for today so I think I'll take it easy now.


Nah 12000 posts in 1 year is too much.T__T

I could do that if I continued posting as much as I usually post but nah, it takes too much effort.>_>



SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> My goal is 1000 posts in 2 month's



That shouldn't be that hard. That's only like 17 posts a day. I'm sure you'll be able to accomplish that.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 28, 2007)

I do about 20+ a day o.o weee im on 400!!!


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 28, 2007)

Ya in the past 2 days I've gotten like 200.  But, I start school tomorrrow, so I cant go on nearly as much. On the days I have off I post a shitload.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 28, 2007)

that's what weekends are for, or in my case since I work for a living, Days off


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm hoping to hit 1k by the end of this week.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2007)

you could do that by the end of the day


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 29, 2007)

Nah, I got other things to do. FFX, the game's a bitch. XD


----------



## Haku (Aug 29, 2007)

whats up ppl =]


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 29, 2007)

Where have you been!? Fuzen here. XD


----------



## Haku (Aug 29, 2007)

FUZEN I KNEW THAT WAS YOU i miss you come on hit 1k =D


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 29, 2007)

Yea I miseed ya too, Haku!! *hugs* Will do so by the end of the week.


----------



## Haku (Aug 29, 2007)

come on i'm planing to hit 2k someday i have a few more to hit 1,300


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2007)

100 more posts to Hokage.


----------



## Haku (Aug 29, 2007)

yay woot wooot!


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 29, 2007)

Hehe, don't worry, right behind ya. 

Anyways, got to go now. It's 11.30pm here, need to get some sleep for tomorrows volleyball class.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Aug 29, 2007)

Whoa? I didn't think there were that many ranks on these forums. I joined about two months ago, and I'm on the third rank. At this rate, I should be at Elite Teacher in possibly 9 months? 

At least now I know how many ranks there are, and how many posts you need to get to the next one.


----------



## Yellow (Aug 29, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 100 more posts to Hokage.


Damn, I envy you. 


keep going though.




~Wondering Zero~ said:


> Whoa? I didn't think there were that many ranks on these forums. I joined about two months ago, and I'm on the third rank. At this rate, I should be at Elite Teacher in possibly 9 months?
> 
> At least now I know how many ranks there are, and how many posts you need to get to the next one.



Lol this just shows that no one really reads the FAQ.


----------



## Loki (Aug 29, 2007)

Soon i will be S -class Cat


----------



## Neko (Aug 29, 2007)

@ Yellow 

This is not the new SM thread GTFO


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm finally an ANBU recruit!


----------



## Yellow (Aug 29, 2007)

Neko said:


> @ Yellow
> 
> This is not the new SM thread GTFO


Lol. Neko, no.



Aiee! said:


> I'm finally an ANBU recruit!


Congratulations.

I barely posted today.


----------



## Loki (Aug 29, 2007)

damn im still not S-class cat


----------



## pajamas (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm down to torture specialist D:


----------



## Loki (Aug 29, 2007)

thats one of the best ranks eva (:


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 29, 2007)

YAY!!! IM ANBU!!! WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 29, 2007)

Still a rookie  ! 31 more posts and i become less useless here!


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2007)

Yay I'm 1337, finaly


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah......new rank.....and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

I will reach Hokage by the end of today. Who the hell do you think I am!


----------



## Haku (Aug 30, 2007)

lol ^____^


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 30, 2007)

I can reach 500 posts in 2 minutes now!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

^It won't be long now.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 30, 2007)

Yesh, 4 more posts to go.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

Fuck Yeah 8000! 

I am aiming for Shinobi no Kami next. I will pierce the heavens!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

congrats Jetstorm, I'm getting clower to 900


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anbu recruit, yeah.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks. I see you have only 22 left to 1k. Senior member ka?


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Fuck Yeah 8000!
> 
> I am aiming for Shinobi no Kami next. I will pierce the heavens!


Congrats!


I should've kept posting like you. I'd have like 5000 now.D8



Hubris said:


> Anbu recruit, yeah.



Congrats to you as well.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Congrats to you as well.



Thanks also


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone.  

Congrats to Hubris as well.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Thanks. I see you have only 22 left to 1k. Senior member ka?


I'm almost there.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Congrats to Hubris as well.



Thanks Jetstorm.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Yay I'm 1337, finaly



no you don't, it says you have 951 post


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

One more post until I reach 2000!


----------



## Loki (Aug 30, 2007)

I knowz it...Yellow did it =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

Yellow said:


> One more post until I reach 2000!



then we'll party like it's on sale for $ 19.99


----------



## Loki (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks at post count


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 30, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Congrats to Hubris as well.



I remember when you and I were competing for posts, and to get Senior Membership.  

and now look at you.......you're over 5000 posts more than me. -____-


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I remember when you and I were competing for posts, and to get Senior Membership.
> 
> and now look at you.......you're over 5000 posts more than me. -____-



I have a long way to go before catching up to you guys


----------



## Loki (Aug 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I remember when you and I were competing for posts, and to get Senior Membership.
> 
> and now look at you.......you're over 5000 posts more than me. -____-



Youre still win Zaxx ;D


----------



## Creator (Aug 30, 2007)

400 left before 4000 post.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm hoping to hit 999 today.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 30, 2007)

HELL YEAH!!! I reached 500+!!!


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

2000!


----------



## Loki (Aug 30, 2007)

Yellow said:


> 2000!



3000


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

To be able to hit the 'K' zones is a a miracle for me. >______________<

And congrats to everyone.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> Youre still win Zaxx ;D



lol...thanx.......(even though you ppl in the one fc, thought I was a lesbian.)

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Loki (Aug 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol...thanx.......(even though you ppl in the one fc, thought I was a lesbian.)
> 
> XDDDDDDDDD



We are the lezbo crew


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 30, 2007)

I like Lesbians


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 30, 2007)

...depends on the mood. 

12 more to 999. XD


----------



## Yellow (Aug 30, 2007)

Someone deleted one of my posts. Now I'll never get to 2000!


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL.... it takes 1 minute for 1 post. xD...


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Made it!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 31, 2007)

Lol, congrats... =DDDDDD


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 31, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Made it!!



*clpa clap*


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks. 

But how long do I have to wait until they approve my membership request?


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

probally depends on how well you kiss butt, lol, sorry needed a laugh, rough night at work


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

>__________________>


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> >__________________>



wheres your sense of humor


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Missing. I'm hungry right now.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a tasty breakfast treat for you, we named the dog indiana, and we call this sean connery cereal

<------------------


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

You lost me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

goto my youtube thread and watch the video called Sean Connery Cereal


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh...okay.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Junior, I'm on the Hunt for Red October, and there it is, Delicious


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 31, 2007)

Denzel pwnd you in HoRO Sean!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Hubris said:


> Denzel pwnd you in HoRO Sean!



You'll rue the day you crossed me Denzel, and rue it you shall


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats to all that have hit a new milestone. It is all about knowing where and how to post.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

900 bitches


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Congrats to all that have hit a new milestone. It is all about knowing where and how to post.


QFT ...


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

If this Convoness continues pek is gonna Lock this thread too


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

My request still hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 31, 2007)

Ewww.. >________________>


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

^What is?

I'm hoping to hit 1030 by the end of the night. XD


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 31, 2007)

Lol, SPAMMER!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

I am? 

9 more to go til I call it a day.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got my 100 posts for the day so I am satisfied.


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I've got my 100 posts for the day so I am satisfied.



Lies  You want *MORE... MUCH MORE*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> Lies  You want *MORE... MUCH MORE*



You are right but your avatar is disrupting my postwhoring powers.


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You are right but your avatar is disrupting my postwhoring powers.



Then my plan is a success


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> Then my plan is a success



You have only disabled half of my posting ability. Half of my average output is anywhere between 30-50 so I still win.


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

Then a Very disruptin Signature is in need to fix that


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

I am ready when you are. I doubt you will win but you can bring your best anyway. 

The postwhore is strong within me and urges me to hit Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

beewbs

.....................


----------



## C?k (Aug 31, 2007)

I give up with posting


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm probally not gonna be posting much since I got a threat of being banned in my pm box, cause someone here doesn't like my sense of humor


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

I said that I was satisfied but that was 30 posts ago. 

I haven't even hit the batledomes yet. 

Neko was completely right.


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope my sigy isnt breaking the rulzezez


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 31, 2007)

Neko said:


> I hope my sigy isnt breaking the rulzezez



I think I am down to 10% now. 

I need to go work but you haven't won yet. 

I will be back to continue my posting spree.


----------



## Neko (Aug 31, 2007)

I wont loose to someone who joined the same month as me 

You will be defeated


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

This is why




*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Harlita said:
			
		

> Next time I see you posting flaming material in Academy, I'll ban you from the forums.
> 
> I've watched you quoting the SNL skits and thinking it was fine, which it isn't.






and the funny thing, eeveryone loves me for it, and I get swesome reps for it too


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 31, 2007)

So I guess that spoiler is why you don't have an avy or a sig no mores?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Got my request approved. Yay! Thanks mod.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I give up with posting


lol Divne why is that?


Jetstorm said:


> I said that I was satisfied but that was 30 posts ago.
> 
> I haven't even hit the batledomes yet.
> 
> Neko was completely right.


 


Jetstorm said:


> I think I am down to 10% now.
> 
> I need to go work but you haven't won yet.
> 
> I will be back to continue my posting spree.


 


Neko said:


> I wont loose to someone who joined the same month as me
> 
> You will be defeated


lol Jetstorm dont fall on her tricks.


----------



## Neji (Sep 1, 2007)

I've stayed at 6k since January


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I give up with posting





Neji said:


> I've stayed at 6k since January



Your both le sans pariel. I wouldn't care about posting if I was le sans too.

Also congrats on reaching le sans Neji. I know you reached it like a week ago or more but I didn't congratulate you so congrats.:3


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I think I am down to 10% now.
> 
> I need to go work but you haven't won yet.
> 
> I will be back to continue my posting spree.


 


Neko said:


> I wont loose to someone who joined the same month as me
> 
> You will be defeated


This competetion is making me 'lol'  


God Enel said:


> lol Divne why is that


It's sucha a _*tedious*_ thing to do, I mean I'll post if I see somewhere worth posting. But I don't wanna post just to increase my post count :/

Besides, I think people really post whore to get themselves known. Personally I dunno if I cba to or need to. Not saying that I'm the most popular member but a fair few people know meh  ;_____;


Yellow said:


> Your both le sans pariel. I wouldn't care about posting if I was le sans too.


Does it really matter?...No really, does it I'm not sure O_o


> Also congrats on reaching le sans Neji. I know you reached it like a week ago or more but I didn't congratulate you so congrats.:3


Oh wow! Congratz Neji


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to postwhore so I can rep for more.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I want to postwhore so I can rep for more.


Oh shit. Thats true, your post count is directly related to how much rep you give. Fuck me. I gotta start posting more -_____-"

Wait, isn't when you join taken into account also?


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Does it really matter?...No really, does it I'm not sure O_o


Does what matter? That you're le sans?

Well, I sometimes I try to gain rep, other times I try to gain posts meaning I do things only to get rep and post count up. 

The fact that you're le sans doesn't really matter. You'd still be awesome even if you weren't. I'm just saying if I was le sans I wouldn't care about posts meaning I wouldn't post just to get post count up. 

On topic: My posts count went up by 5 today. At this rate I'll never get to mah next rank.

I'm tired now. I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Oh shit. Thats true, your post count is directly related to how much rep you give. Fuck me. I gotta start posting more -_____-"
> 
> Wait, isn't when you join taken into account also?



Yes                 .


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaallow said:
			
		

> Does what matter? That you're le sans?
> 
> Well, I sometimes I try to gain rep, other times I try to gain posts meaning I do things only to get rep and post count up.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I see what you mean now.

My posts have gone up by 11 and I only started posting an hour or so ago. It's pretty good given I don't normally post.

I think my record was something like 236 posts in one day. Man I was sad 

@Havoc - Interesting..woah! You joined in 2005 too?! Didn't notice that before


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

TJ why did you used to dislike me? lol


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> TJ why did you used to dislike me? lol


Used to? lul When was this? I didn't even know who you were until you posted in my leaving thread >_>


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Used to? lul When was this? I didn't even know who you were until you posted in my leaving thread >_>



Yea, in that thread you flamed me.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Fair enough, I see what you mean now.
> 
> My posts have gone up by 11 and I only started posting an hour or so ago. It's pretty good given I don't normally post.
> 
> ...



I have no problem getting posts when I actually try but I was too lazy to post in the sections that posts count. 

I'm getting bored with this place now. It was fun trying to get pass Kakuzu's post count until my post count got cut. I was gonna pass Kakuzu's post count then stop posting for post count but my post count got cut and I'm too lazy to try and catch up to him again. 

I'll probably be non-existent on the forums soon but I just wanted to pass Kakuzu's post count before I leave!


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

You are already non-existent on the forum so you dont have to worry


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Yea, in that thread you flamed me.


 I did? What did I say? Link me to that post XD


Yellow said:


> I have no problem getting posts when I actually try but I was too lazy to post in the sections that posts count.
> 
> I'm getting bored with this place now. It was fun trying to get pass Kakuzu's post count until my post count got cut. I was gonna pass Kakuzu's post count then stop posting for post count but my post count got cut and I'm too lazy to try and catch up to him again.
> 
> I'll probably be non-existent on the forums soon but I just wanted to pass Kakuzu's post count before I leave!


How many posts did you have before you got cut? o_O

Edit: Ouch. That was a low blow Neko


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> You are already non-existent on the forum so you dont have to worry



Ouch.



And Tj, that's too much work.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> You are already non-existent on the forum so you dont have to worry



True. 


@DI:3428 exactly.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Indeed it was im in a "be mean to pplz" mood 

And dont worry Yellow, Havoc is the same as you


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko you're always in that mood.

You're a jerk.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Indeed it was im in a "be mean to pplz" mood
> 
> And dont worry Yellow, Havoc is the same as you



Well that doesn't make me feel any better.


And lol Neko, I'm more known than you.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> And Tj, that's too much work.


I'll look for it when I have nothing else to do then 


Yellow said:


> True.


Thats not true, loads of people know who you are. It's not like your some new random asshole who no-one's even heard of lol
I remember you coz of your Pokemon set XD


> @DI:3428 exactly.


Dam....Thats like pretty high O_o. Why did it get cut?


Neko said:


> Indeed it was im in a "be mean to pplz" mood
> 
> And dont worry Yellow, Havoc is the same as you


Seriously. Thats mean.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko you're always in that mood.
> 
> You're a jerk.



Maybe so 



Yellow said:


> Well that doesn't make me feel any better.
> 
> 
> And lol Neko, I'm more known than you.



Most likely 



Divine Intervention said:


> I'll look for it when I have nothing else to do then
> 
> Dam....Thats like pretty high O_o. Why did it get cut?
> 
> Seriously. Thats mean.



80% of my posts are like that


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Indeed it was im in a "be mean to pplz" mood
> 
> And dont worry Yellow, *Havoc is the same as you*



Now that's funny.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Dam....Thats like pretty high O_o. Why did it get cut?


Spamming.=/

I posted back up to 2000 then got bored.



Need something interesting to keep me here.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Now that's funny.



lol you just saw that?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

On average I try to avoid reading your posts.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Spamming.=/
> 
> I posted back up to 2000 then got bored.
> 
> Need something interesting to keep me here.


lol I better watch out then..not that I really spam much outside of the Blender and Agony :/


			
				Neko said:
			
		

> 80% of my posts are like that


Explains it. You know, I haven't actually seen you before until now...unless maybe you used to have an avy of a cat with a melon shaped into a hairstyle?...


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> On average I try to avoid reading your posts.



awww now im sad  I dun wanna be sad 

@ DI

no i never had such an avy  I generally dont post places where post count goes up


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> On average I try to avoid reading your posts.


. . .


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> . . .





DI is my new new new best Friend


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> DI is my new new new best Friend


...That wasn't called for.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> ...That wasn't called for.



Are you trying to say you dont wanna be my new new new best friend?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

She would love to be your best friend.

Pm her everyday


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Are you trying to say you dont wanna be my new new new best friend?


 


Havoc said:


> She would love to be your best friend.
> 
> Pm her everyday


 
..GTFO


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

See Tj, another flame


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Get used to it "God of Hell"


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Now DI is being mean


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

You two are just alike.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Actually im alot meaner & JetStorm Post right now


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You two are just alike.


Not really. I can be a bitch when I wanna be. Neko can just be an ass 24/7 it seems


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that SC. 



Neko said:


> I wont loose to someone who joined the same month as me
> 
> You will be defeated



I joined in Aug 2006 but my account didn't get activated until like Oct of that year. 

Even then I only stayed in the Library for like half a year and only had 5 posts per day. You should have surpassed me before I awakened my inner postwhore in May.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Not really. I can be a bitch when I wanna be. Neko can just be an ass 24/7 it seems



Actually im NF only on an average of 4 hours a day so only for about 4 hours

And im only mean to ppl i know that why im not mean to DI 



Jetstorm said:


> I am sorry to hear that SC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I joined because i friend told me this forum was cool but i didnt stay and came back Months later[May] And started posting and such


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

You don't know me.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> You don't know me.



I guess i dont  im sry i was mean then

I wont do it anymore


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

not sure if I'm gonna stick around here much longer


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Actually im NF only on an average of 4 hours a day so only for about 4 hours
> 
> And im only mean to ppl i know that why im not mean to DI


Your so sweet


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

It's ok, I know it's all a ploy to make it look like you don't want me.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> not sure if I'm gonna stick around here much longer



thnx for sharing that information i hope you do stick around because loosing another member would make me sad 



Havoc said:


> It's ok, I know it's all a ploy to make it look like you don't want me.



-Response N/A-


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> It's ok, I know it's all a ploy to make it look like you don't want me.


No-one wants you >__________>


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> No-one wants you >__________>



Agreed 1000%


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> thnx for sharing that information i hope you do stick around because loosing another member would make me sad
> 
> 
> 
> -Response N/A-



well you can blame Harlita, since he is being a thorn in my side, cause he doesn't like my Sean Connery SNL antics


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> No-one wants you >__________>



:yu wat about now?


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> well you can blame Harlita, since he is being a thorn in my side, cause he doesn't like my Sean Connery SNL antics



Blame Harlita 

Harlita iz so nice


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Agreed 1000%


Woot!



Havoc said:


> :yu wat about now?


...Hmmmm. Nah


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Racist                  .


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Since when are you black?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Actually im NF only on an average of 4 hours a day so only for about 4 hours
> 
> And im only mean to ppl i know that why im not mean to DI



Why is that?





> I joined because i friend told me this forum was cool but i didnt stay and came back Months later[May] And started posting and such



Well I have been lurking here since 05 but didn't join until the following year. I have no idea why I waited so long and I missed out on some epic moments fro what I see.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Since when are you black?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Blame Harlita
> 
> Harlita iz so nice



I left the anti sasuke fc because of him cause a bunch of pansies didn't like us calling sasuke gay or a homo, or posting a pic and calling it gay

and he doesn't like when I use references from teh snl celebrity jeopardy sketches which is where I have gotten alot of my reputation on for my rep points


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

..............................


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


>


 


Havoc said:


> ..............................


'Zactly. Just what I though


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

I hate both of you.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

That makes us equal then


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because that how i have fun on NF....by being mean to have fun i also use to repwhore laugh at ppl but i gots in trouble for it  It was very fun  when i got havoc repbanned laughed at Havoc

@ Havoc


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

I think your pretty cool DI, I belive I got some good rep from you before


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

How funny is this neg Neko?


What's your problem Tj, I'm gonna have to kick your ass and I don't want to.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I left the anti sasuke fc because of him cause a bunch of pansies didn't like us calling sasuke gay or a homo, or posting a pic and calling it gay
> 
> and he doesn't like when I use references from teh snl celebrity jeopardy sketches which is where I have gotten alot of my reputation on for my rep points



That crap happens all over the forum so I don't see why Harlita would just get on you about it.

@Neko
So I see.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

SC said:
			
		

> I think your pretty cool DI, I belive I got some good rep from you before


Thanks lol Yeh? I don't really rememememememeber @________________@


			
				Havoc <3 said:
			
		

> What's your problem Tj, I'm gonna have to kick your ass and I don't want to.


You can do other stuff to my ass if you want 

Like watch it leave this thread XP


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko, I think your cool also, I know I got rep from you before, and Jetstorm, you been a good friend on here since I've joined, you posted some funny shit in most of my news threads that made me rofl, you know the hell with Harlita, I'm not gonna let that ass ruin my fun around here


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

@ Di

Can i use your avy?  Say yes 

@ SC

Thats the spirit


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

No. I'm not done with it :/


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> No. I'm not done with it :/



plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna be like you because your sooooo cool


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That crap happens all over the forum so I don't see why Harlita would just get on you about it.
> 
> @Neko
> So I see.



Jetstorm this is what he sent me, and the sad thing is it expired yesterday but is still showing on my profile

Harlita Wrote

Dear Sean Connery,

You have received an infraction at Naruto Forums.

%20Devil%20May%20Cry%2011%20RAW.avi.torrent"][S^M] Devil May Cry 11 RAW.​avi

Reason: Trolling/Flamebaiting
-------
Next time I see you posting flaming material in Academy, I'll ban you from the forums.

I've watched you quoting the SNL skits and thinking it was fine, which it isn't.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna be like you because your sooooo cool



Sarcasm will get you no where.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

@SC
Have you brought these problems up with the staff? If not I am glad that you will be staying.

@Neko

Did the staff make you change your set or was that your own doing? 

-edit-
Infractions don't really mean much SC. All it does is leave a record of your doings for the staff or something like that. I don't have any so I am not exactly sure if they do anything else.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> @Neko
> 
> Did the staff make you change your set or was that your own doing?



I did it myself  I dont keep a set no longer than a day my sets rarely get to be seen on NF for over a day

@ havoc

I was serious


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna be like you because your sooooo cool


 


Havoc said:


> Sarcasm will get you no where.


 
He has a point


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> He has a point



Fine im not gonna use your Avy  and once again i was actually serious 

I will find something VERY similar


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> @SC
> Have you brought these problems up with the staff? If not I am glad that you will be staying.
> 
> @Neko
> ...



I did and there taking his side, goes to show you how he got his postion


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Fine im not gonna use your Avy  and once again i was actually serious
> 
> I will find something VERY similar


You lack originality


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Staff is sided with staff?

Omg, shocking...


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> You lack originality



Why is everyone suddenly mean to me?  I havent even been mean to you


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Why is everyone suddenly mean to me?  I havent even been mean to you


 
wtf...dude. You cant just take my avy. Thats just not cool 

I'm annoyed.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Omg, nice ava Neko 


Tj, you should really try to step you ava game up like Neko.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I did and there taking his side, goes to show you how he got his postion



Well there isn't much that can be done I guess but you weren't the only one I saw breaking the rules in that thread. Others were flaming too.

You probably would have been fine if you didn't do it in the Academy and Harlita is a girl.

@Neko
I thought you had a Nagato set for a period of time longer then a few days? Was I mistaken?


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> wtf...dude. You cant just take my avy. Thats just not cool
> 
> I'm annoyed.



I wanst going to until you said so many mean things to me  And i havent said 1 mean thing to you is it fun being mean to a mean person? 

@ JS

Indeed i did but i changed my Sigy around thefroe making it a different set


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

You have made a powerful enemy today Neko.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Why is everyone suddenly mean to me?  I havent even been mean to you



I'm not mean to you


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> You have made a powerful enemy today Neko.



I just wanted to be your friend


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Go back to that other ava Neko.


Don't let DI intimidate you.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Go back to that other ava Neko.



Why? and intimidation does not work on me 

@ SC

Except you and JS thankyou for you niceness


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> I just wanted to be your friend


Seeing as you took it down....alright >__>

FUCK OFF HAVOC. NO-ONE ASKED YOU!  

Neko, we don't have to listen to this fuckface. He's just tryna take attention away from how he's not black and that no-one likes him


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

It looked better.



Do you really want to do this DI, it's up to you.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

I began with a few playful and freindly remarks. Your turning this into a war


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

No, you are, I was trying to be nice.


But it looks like you want to get me going.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

then this guy has the nerve to call me an asshole



here

I think he's gonna find himself in negative numbers for that remark


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> No, you are, I was trying to be nice.


That is true :/

Fair enough <33


			
				SC said:
			
		

> I think he's gonna find himself in negative numbers for that remark


Could you even take him into the red? No really, I'm not sure O_o


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

I need some cake  I hope this doesnt end up like the SM thread :sweat


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko killed my parents.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Neko killed my parents.



They were your parents!?!?!? I didnt know they had children


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> I need some cake  I hope this doesnt end up like the SM thread :sweat


Don't blame me if it does >___> I want some food. I'm hungry ;_;


			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Neko killed my parents.


OH NO S/HE DIENT!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> That is true :/
> 
> Fair enough <33
> 
> Could you even take him into the red? No really, I'm not sure O_o



he has only 3 green bars, so if all of us constantly hit him with neg reps he'll be in red


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> he has only 3 green bars, so if all of us constantly hit him with neg reps he'll be in red


Me and Havoc could get him to full red with a rep each lol. But I have no person vendetta against him >_>


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Crap this thread is attracting ppl Neko haz to go i dun wanna get in trouble BYE!

hmmm i guess i will stay because my coolness in ultimate


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

How the hell does he have admin access!? 

@Neko
Your welcome Neko. 

@DI
What exactly made you come back? I remember you used to own the anti-Naruhina club and I think I saw your goodbye thread.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> How the hell does he have admin access!?
> 
> @Neko
> Your welcome Neko.
> ...



Who has admin access?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Me and Havoc could get him to full red with a rep each lol. But I have no person vendetta against him >_>



well no n00b calls me an asshole and get's away with it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Group negging=repseal and possible ban so none of that people. Havoc just got unsealed.




Neko said:


> I need some cake  I hope this doesnt end up like the SM thread :sweat



There are still some threads in ANBU central that were off-topic like this one. Not that I am implying anything.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> How the hell does he have admin access!?


I'm sorry..but who?! D:


> @DI
> What exactly made you come back? I remember you used to own the anti-Naruhina club and I think I saw your goodbye thread.


Ah well, everything at home got loads better and school started to pick up as usual. And besides..it was the summer, isn't like I don't have the time to log onto a forum  

Yeh I used to own it, I don't think I remember your name, did you change it at one point?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Who has admin access?



He said he was a regular member with admin access in that screenshot though I don't know if I should believe him...

-edit-
dontaskmetabayo or whatever it is. The guy that SC did a screenshot of on the last page.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

I assume he's talking about another site.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> He said he was a regular member with admin access in that screenshot though I don't know if I should believe him...
> 
> -edit-
> dontaskmetabayo or whatever it is. The guy that SC did a screenshot of on the last page.



your refering to the n00b who called me an asshole
here


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeh same, can't be NF. Must be referring to the other link he has in his sig. 

_"invisiongames.org"_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I'm sorry..but who?! D:
> 
> Ah well, everything at home got loads better and school started to pick up as usual. And besides..it was the summer, isn't like I don't have the time to log onto a forum
> 
> Yeh I used to own it, I don't think I remember your name, did you change it at one point?



I have never changed my name nor did I join. I merely lurked back when I hated the Naruhina fandom. Now I am basically neutral all round.

@Havoc
You are probably right.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Reading his profile almost caused me to neg him.  Almost


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I have never changed my name nor did I join. I merely lurked back when I hated the Naruhina fandom. Now I am basically neutral all round.
> 
> @Havoc
> You are probably right.


lol Fair enough. Probably saw you around some point or other 


Havoc said:


> Reading his profile almost caused me to neg him. Almost


Leave him alone. His newiness makes me feel sorry for him


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

It's a trap Havoc!

Holy crap Neko's plan is working. This thread is hampering my posting. 

I'll fix that.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Sometimes I rep noobs to see how much I can change their bars.

Sometimes it's a neg, sometimes it's a pos


----------



## graysocks (Sep 1, 2007)

Tejal              XC


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Reading his profile almost caused me to neg him.  Almost



just do it for the hell of it


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> It's a trap Havoc!
> 
> Holy crap Neko's plan is working. This thread is hampering my posting.
> 
> I'll fix that.


XD I dunno how you post so much...seriously 


			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Sometimes I rep noobs to see how much I can change their bars.
> 
> Sometimes it's a neg, sometimes it's a pos


I've done that too >___>


graysocks said:


> Tejal XC


GAYSOCKS! Are you e-stalking me again?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Hmm Jan 05 user and an e-stalker...graysocks are you by any chance related to CMX?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> XD I dunno how you post so much...seriously
> 
> I've done that too >___>
> 
> GAYSOCKS! Are you e-stalking me again?



rofl, gaysocks, maybe we can hook him up with narutosimpson,lol


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey SC! Thats _Mr.Graysocks_ to you. Gaysocks is just what I call him XDD

He's not my e-stalker, infact he's like the only person on NF who I speak to every single day and is one my favourite NF member. 

Posting here is lagging me in my posting needs. I will pull a Jetstorm and fly away!

Cya all! <3


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Hey SC! Thats _Mr.Graysocks_ to you. Gaysocks is just what I call him XDD
> 
> He's not my e-stalker, infact he's like the only person on NF who I speak to every single day and is *my favourite NF member*.
> 
> ...



Oh, I see...


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Oh, I see...


 
_One_ of my favourite NF members! I hate it when people reply so fast they can't see my edit DDDD:


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Oh, I see...



she burned you man

I have 29 post to go before hitting 1000 then I have to wait til october til I can apply for my senior member status


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

^You sure it's 29 more posts?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

> XD I dunno how you post so much...seriously



It is not that I care about having a high post count. I think I just enjoy the competition it sparks with people and the process itself. 

I am already at the point where I really don't need to post more but I find it enjoyable because it makes me go into different sections and encounter other interesting people like you, Neko, SC, and Havoc. 

Ok, I think my first encounter with Havoc was in the Blender but that is beside the point.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> she burned you man
> 
> I have 29 post to go before hitting 1000 then I have to wait til october til I can apply for my senior member status





Qrαhms said:


> ^You sure it's 29 more posts?





Jetstorm said:


> It is not that I care about having a high post count. I think I just enjoy the competition it sparks with people and the process itself.
> I am already at the point where I really don't need to post more but I find it enjoyable because it makes me go into different sections and encounter other interesting people like you, Neko, SC, and Havoc.


Thats true..I guess I don't like posting as much because I have a few places I can go with confidence given I don't really read any mangas o read/watch Naruto or Bleach...What am I doing her exactly..I don't know 


> Ok, I think my first encounter with Havoc was in the Blender but that is beside the point.


Probably where you saw me too =P


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

^I am sure it was Blender or the Anti-Naruhina fanclub. One of those two.

I find it harder to post in the Library now because of the way it has degraded. There are some winning threads in there but too many crappy theories and fanboy wars are ruining the experience for me. 

The HoU is infested with so many threads that are basically the same and it is like the regulars there can't talk about anything else besides pairings and which Kunoichi is sexier for the thousandth time. I only use those threads to raise my post count. 

Did you stop watching/reading Naruto and Bleach or did you never start them?


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

I've never stepped foot in there before...don't read manga so I couldn't but even if I could I wouldn't coz like you said, you got a wide range of people:

*The Argumentative ones* - "NO YOUR ASS FUCK THIS, THIS AND THIS HAPPENED IN CHAPTER 235  " 

*The ones that need to get some* - "omg...they showed SO AND SO in just her bikini. She's teh sex machine "

*The Think they know it all ones* - "No I believe you are wrong there my ignorant little freind, they didn not infact use the *insert cool Bleach terminology* to kill so and so but the Ghuiwhefwefiwehfhgwiegh instead "

And finally, *The doesn't know shit all ones *- "I like pie "

Same goes for the HoU. And almost every other major section on the forum :/

I stopped watching Naruto around the Bee Fillerss (ep 156 ish) And stopped watching Bleach after Aizen got beamed up by the black hollow thingies >_O


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

1100 today.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

^You should be able to make that.

@DI
You described the Library perfectly though I will say that Society Library is way more enjoyable then the one for Naruto. It just gets less activity. 

Well the Shippuden anime is a massive disappointment for most so you aren't missing much. 

Some people like Bleach's direction while others are fed up so I don't know where you would land at this point.

I am primarily a manga reader though I do watch anime when it isn't infested with filler both Naruto and Bleach have their fair share. -_-

You don't have to follow those two series since this forum has so much to offer so don't even worry about it.

Crap, I am getting distracted again.


----------



## C?k (Sep 1, 2007)

I've been thinking of starting watching Bleach and Naruto again...fillers are over in both of em and all >_O

Though what with school startin up again I dunno if I can be bothered to get hooked on anime again ;_____________________________;

Your right, theres much more stuff to od on the forum. And besides...almost everyone spends their time in the fanclubs and pointlessly posting lol

I would say I'm gonna aim for 3500...but I posted 20 times today already


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Sep 1, 2007)

Today 600. Special Jounin is waiting for me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

That is the spirit DI. 

With all of you logging off that frees me up to continue on to my next mark. I should reach 8200 in no time.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> ^I am sure it was Blender or the Anti-Naruhina fanclub. One of those two.
> 
> I find it harder to post in the Library now because of the way it has degraded. There are some winning threads in there but too many crappy theories and fanboy wars are ruining the experience for me.
> 
> ...



post in the OBD. I?ll try to reach to 2500 post today.


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

hm..make sure they are win


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

Loki said:


> hm..make sure they are win



I dont like to spam so yes they are gonna be win.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko doubts you Chip


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Neko doubts you Chip


O RLY 

we wil see about that Neko


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That is the spirit DI.
> 
> With all of you logging off that frees me up to continue on to my next mark. I should reach 8200 in no time.




WTF?!??!?! spammer!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

I reached 8200. 

On to the next goal for today.



> WTF?!??!?! spammer!!!



Nope, my posts are On-topic and more then 10 characters. 

I only spam in the Blender and secret sections.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

A spammer would be someone with the same amount of posts as Jet but joined 1-2 months ago


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko speaks the truth. 

@Neko
I was posting in the BH and came across your picture. You are so freaking pretty it is not even funny. 

You disrupted my posting without even knowing.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Neko speaks the truth.
> 
> @Neko
> I was posting in the BH and came across your picture. You are so freaking pretty it is not even funny.
> ...



 Thnx  i dont see myself az that pretty


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Thnx  i dont see myself az that pretty



It is nice that you aren't arrogant about it but you should start believing. You have some good genetics from what I read.

I need to get to posting. Spending too much time in the Blender and here.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

I have 2100 posts now. Now on to getting 2200 posts.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll surpass you all by using my fast post machine!!!!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> I'll surpass you all by using my fast post machine!!!!



No offense but your post are kinda a bit of spam


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

I´m only 59 post to reach a new rank.


----------



## Hio (Sep 1, 2007)

^that's nice, I want to be hokage


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Hio said:


> ^that's nice, I want to be hokage



That's gonna take a long time for you


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm already Hokage. 

60 posts today and still going strong!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm already Hokage.
> 
> 60 posts today and still going strong!



You should try for 100+ everyday


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

lol I got bored,there no threads that caughts my attention. :/


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> You should try for 100+ everyday



I would if I didn't have to work and go to classes.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

After I reach my goal of 2200, I'm going for 2500


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^You sure it's 29 more posts?



I did post some more after posting that one


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

my goal is to reach 2000 by the end of the weekend 

that's only 10 today and 10 tomorrow, but i still probably won't reach it


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> my goal is to reach 2000 by the end of the weekend
> 
> that's only 10 today and 10 tomorrow, but i still probably won't reach it



 Are you really serious that you can't do 20 posts in two days?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

I plan on hitting 1000 before the end of sunday


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

^That's possible by the end of today.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Are you really serious that you can't do 20 posts in two days?


dead serious 

i only post in the plaza, and i try not to spam so my post count increases very slowly. maybe i'll go post in the library.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

100 posts. 

I'll probably do more after work.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> ^That's possible by the end of today.



I have to goto work in a few hrs


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

I will probably post about 10 times


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

bring back your sexy girl ava neko


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

@Neko....im sorry but your sig and ava make me awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 1, 2007)

Yay, ANBU Recruit.  I plan to make next rank by tuesday.  I could do it by tonight but I really only post in the Fanworks threads.  Ive already posted in every knew Bleach, Naruto, and General Fanworks threads that I could make any good point in.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Now my madness can continue.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Can you make it to 9000 by the end up Sunday Jetstorm?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Can you make it to 9000 by the end up Sunday Jetstorm?



Nope because I am no Kira Yamato or Yakushi Kabuto. I would only be somewhere between 8400-8500 if I seriously tried.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> dead serious
> 
> i only post in the plaza, and i try not to spam so my post count increases very slowly. maybe i'll go post in the library.



Hey Kami. Sup?

I'm still winning it seems. Looks like I'll make it to missin nin before you.


Nah you'll probably get there before me. Posting is boring now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Hey Kami. Sup?
> 
> I'm still winning it seems. Looks like I'll make it to missin nin before you.
> 
> ...


hey yellow. yeah, you'll probably beat me to missing-nin. my post per day is slowly decreasing since i don't have anywhere to post. i'm having a hard time reaching the 2000 mark 

were are the n00bs that need help and have questions when i need them  at least answering their questions gave me something to do.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

@Kami & Yellow
sup


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

you are missing nin yellow lol

Kami its time for you to start watchin animes or readin mangaz XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd be surprised if I didn't get to 1100 by the end of today.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

I cant post cuz alot of threads dont interest me


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

God Enel said:


> @Kami & Yellow
> sup


herro. keep it on topic though less we have a repeat of the SM thread

SM thread how i miss you 



Loki said:


> you are missing nin yellow lol
> 
> Kami its time for you to start watchin animes or readin mangaz XD


to increase my posting area? nah. those things never interested me. i have began keeping up with naruto for like the last 20 chapters but that's just cause i visit here and get bored so read it.



Qrαhms said:


> I'd be surprised if I didn't get to 1100 by the end of today.


i know the feeling. so few posts are needed, but they seem to take so long to get  


> I cant post cuz alot of threads dont interest me


i remember before the CB when the plaza was really active with good posters and threads. it still had it's share of crap threads and spammers, but it was way better imo. jessica used to make good threads, then some obsessed member scared her off lol


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

same here...I just lol say a good for noffin thing ect


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Wonder how long it takes Pek to close this down? 

There are still back up threads in ANBU that have been off-topic but they migjht be cracking down all over now. 

Either way the Blogs have become a real distraction for me to post in the other sections and looking for interesting ones is annoying.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i remember before the CB when the plaza was really active with good posters and threads. it still had it's share of crap threads and spammers, but it was way better imo. *jessica* used to make good threads, then some obsessed member scared her off lol


Yea, whatver happened to her? At that time she was literally the glorious beacon of light. I liked her a lot (her attitude towards others, I mean).

8 more till 1100.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Loki said:


> you are missing nin yellow lol


What? no?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Yea, whatver happened to her? At that time she was literally the glorious beacon of light. I liked her a lot (her attitude towards other, I mean).
> 
> 8 more till 1100.


she still stops by, just very very rarely now 
i liked her in a sexual way attitude as well. she reached celestial and got a FC in like record time.  

i might try to get my 11 posts by today to hit 2000


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> she still stops by, just very very rarely now
> i liked her in a sexual way attitude as well. she reached celestial and got a FC in like record time.
> 
> i might try to get my 11 posts by today to hit 2000



Are you talking about Jessica? I hated her for a while. Now I'm ok with her.

She posts in the bath house. Too bad you don't have access.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Are you talking about Jessica? I hated her for a while. Now I'm ok with her.
> 
> *She posts in the bath house*. Too bad you don't have access.


....rly?


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

Well you guys are generally talking about posting which ties into a new User rank


----------



## Yellow (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> Well you guys are generally talking about posting which ties into a new User rank



Yes. We stay on topic here unlike in the senior thread.

I just made 3 posts today.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

We tried our best. 

4 more, woot


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

200+ more posts till my next rank


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

I´m only 32 post to get my new rank.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

Neko said:


> 200+ more posts till my next rank



Keep on going! 

I think I made one post in the last couple of hours but I have already met my quota for today.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

^Very disciplined. 

Torture Specialist, woot


----------



## Daulkor (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks was wondering when I would reach rookie


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^Very disciplined.
> 
> Torture Specialist, woot



Yeah, I took it easy for a few hours and saw what the blogs were about. Also congrats to you.

It is already the next day now and I have 20 posts in. I think I may go to sleep after I hit 30. Still aiming for Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanls. 

And...blogs? What blogs?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

^The button is next to the User CP display.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

lulz Never realize it was there.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

It has only been up for 7-8 hours at this point. 

I think I might not worry about posting anymore before I go to sleep.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got in from work so I'm doing some posting,garfunkeling some mothers then going to bed and dreaming about garfunkeling peoples mothers lol


----------



## Holadrim (Sep 2, 2007)

That is so garfunkeling.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Blindhyuga canned my insert a quote thread, claimed there were inappropiate pics, what a joke

@425am just hit my 1,000th post, now I have to wait one more month then I'll have six months here


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Blindhyuga canned my insert a quote thread, claimed there were inappropiate pics, what a joke
> 
> @425am just hit my 1,000th post, now I have to wait one more month then I'll have six months here



Me too, just one more month than I can get Senior Membership 

EDIT:  I'm Missing-nin. Now off to my next goal: 2500


----------



## Yellow (Sep 2, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Me too, just one more month than I can get Senior Membership
> 
> EDIT:  I'm Missing-nin. Now off to my next goal: 2500



You can apply for senior membership tomorrow. 

Tomorrow you've been here six months.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You can apply for senior membership tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow you've been here six months.



Lol  I thought I still had to wait.

Yay I can finally have a big avy


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

Renshi is already a Missing-Nin. ;_____________________:


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol and you registered before me yet you have about half my posts


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn straight. >______________________>


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

You need to get more posts Qrahms


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm trying my best.


----------



## Neko (Sep 2, 2007)

I havent posted even once in a place when post counts yesterday


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

^Your post + fox sig seem to match well.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

I cant post.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Of course you can


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

God Enel said:


> I cant post.





I'm done for today. >___________________>


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

I´m reading Berserk,its getting more interesting that I cant keep up with the threads.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Where are the tacos


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

I dont have anymore


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

Where are my Totitos then? You took them all.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

I need to make them. :/


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a whole page of topics to go thru and to find out who negged rep me for reviving an old thread


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm not posting in a lot of places that posts count today. I posted in the fanclubs for an hour and now I can't stop going to the blogs. I'm addicted


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got 40 for today and am just warming up. I should hit 9000 sometime around Thursday or Friday if I keep up this pace.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2007)

i got 2000 posts 

i know it ain't much, but it's good by my standards


----------



## Yellow (Sep 2, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> i got 2000 posts
> 
> i know it ain't much, but it's good by my standards



Quick someone delete one of his posts.


Congrats Kamikazi.


I'm still beating you to Missin nin though.:3


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks. you probably will 

and it's only 100 posts away. when i first started i'd get that in like two days, now it takes weeks


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2007)

I remember when you got posts like a skyrocket kamikazi. Now you've stopped.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Kira yamato has us all beat


----------



## Yellow (Sep 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Kira yamato has us all beat



Lol. Kira. I still find it hard believing he made 50 k posts.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

he must spend more time in here than the rest of us, like that dude in WOW on south park Season 10


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 2, 2007)

^i love that episode 


Renshi said:


> I remember when you got posts like a skyrocket kamikazi. Now you've stopped.


what i got noticed on the forum!!! time to disappear  

lol yeah, i used to post waaay more. i remember hitting 1000 and thinking this is too easy, then i just slowed down...alot.

i think the quality of the threads decreased which causes me to post less. i guess i could just spam for the hell of it


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Cartman was even fatter


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 2, 2007)

gotta long way till next rank.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2007)

I´m 489 post to get my new rank. :/


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

I got less than 60 til my next one then 200 more after that


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

I won't be hitting my next rank until at least sometime next week.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

that's what at 9000 right


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

^Nope 10000=Shinobi no Kami

It feels so close and I want to reach it as soon as posibble.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 2, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I won't be hitting my next rank *until at least sometime next week.*



lol........holy fuck.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 2, 2007)

argh...there should be pirate ranks....argh


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol........holy fuck.



Who the hell do you think I am?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 2, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Who the hell do you think I am?



It's you, alright. XDDDDDD


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 2, 2007)

100 posts away from Special Jounin. 

My true goal is Torture Specialist. Once I reach that, I won't really care for my post count anymore.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2007)

120 posts for today.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 3, 2007)

*Posts to check daily amount of posts*

*5.91*


----------



## Franklin Stein (Sep 3, 2007)

im almost anubu squad leader yay


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 3, 2007)

i want to post more, but i kinda wanna keep my 2007 post count 

11.64 posts per day

EDIT: i posted 

 in two days i made 40 posts 
not being able to post while in school may cause me to post more when i get the chance to now


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Total Posts: 1,047 (7.26 posts per day)


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I have more time.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 3, 2007)

Weeeeeee................ Special Jounin!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm so close


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2007)

80 posts in. 

I really want to hit Shinobi no Kami soon but college may hinder my efforts.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 3, 2007)

12.29 posts per day. Not bad, but I'm trying for at least 20.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

less than 10 to go before hitting my new rank


----------



## Creator (Sep 3, 2007)

100 away from 4000


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

I am less than 200 from hitting my next rank, october 11th I can apply for my senior member status


----------



## Raizen (Sep 3, 2007)

I still have 200+ till my next rank. I should reach it in 2-4 days though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Renshi said:


> I still have 200+ till my next rank. I should reach it in 2-4 days though.



if it wasn't cause of the fact I have been posting alot in areas where you get no post count I would have over 3000 right now


----------



## Raizen (Sep 3, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> if it wasn't cause of the fact I have been posting alot in areas where you get no post count I would have over 3000 right now



You post that much in NF? 

If I didn't spend so much time in the blogs I'd probably have another extra 500 posts.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Renshi said:


> You post that much in NF?
> 
> If I didn't spend so much time in the blogs I'd probably have another extra 500 posts.



I post alot in the ava above you thread, someone made a comment for my avatar that I spend most of my time in that thread, I had about 6-8 post per page

for a good laugh I have had this pic since 2000 and on 3 computers up until this point, I am trying to find the actuall shirt this was one


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 4, 2007)

1200, I'm coming.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2007)

1500 more until Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Loki (Sep 4, 2007)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts Jet lol


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2007)

Loki said:


> Chill Out With the Damn Posts Jet lol



Maybe when I reach Shinobi no Kami. Getting 80-100 posts a day is going to be hard with school and me going to work full time soon. 

I will probably get 30 posts a day after that.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

Loki said:


> Chill Out With the Damn Posts Jet lol



lay off of jetstorm, he can post as much as he wants, sheesh wtf are you the BBS Police


----------



## Yellow (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, I made it to missin nin before Kamikazi.


God damn. At this rate I'll never get back to my old post count.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 4, 2007)

congrats yellow 

i wish i was more competition for you. missing nin is still my goal by...lets say...the end of the month


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 4, 2007)

hm, with my school schedule and laziness, i'm lucky to post even once here...600 will be a while for me.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL. My profile says I do 40.21 posts a day! thats awesome!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 4, 2007)

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> LOL. My profile says I do 40.21 posts a day! thats awesome!



heres what I have

Posts
Total Posts: 1,170 (8.01 posts per day)


----------



## pineapple (Sep 5, 2007)

geez i'm not even to 100 posts yet :sad
but i'm almost there


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

ichihime said:


> geez i'm not even to 100 posts yet :sad
> but i'm almost there


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 5, 2007)

IMO 1-10 posts should be called "Weaboo".


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

It's hard to post more than 10 posts w/out spamming. :3


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2007)

*4000 posts.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

It is cool SC but thanks anyway.



Qrαhms said:


> It's hard to post more than 10 posts w/out spamming. :3



That depends on the person I guess. I can easily get 30 posts in a day but that is because I post in many areas across the forums. Do you only stay in one section or places where posts don't count?

Either way there is no point in spamming because the mods will just delete the posts or cut your post count in half if it is bad enough.

Yellow could tell you this.


----------



## Loki (Sep 5, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lay off of jetstorm, he can post as much as he wants, sheesh wtf are you the BBS Police



hmm who are you ? O_o

anywayz it was a joke...i thought you'd notice such a obvious thing.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

Now it was just a misunderstanding so we don't need to take things any further. Anyway I need to get back to posting.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That depends on the person I guess. I can easily get 30 posts in a day but that is because I post in many areas across the forums. Do you only stay in one section or places where posts don't count?
> 
> Either way there is no point in spamming because the mods will just delete the posts or cut your post count in half if it is bad enough.
> 
> Yellow could tell you this.


Well I didn't spamming as in really...er, spamming. 

I mean, some of the post was posted half-heartedly. It was not out of topic, but I don't feel like I'm contributing to the discussion. 

And yea, most of the time I hang out in places where post don't count (FCs). Sometimes I tried to goto places which I'm not familiar with (Bleach section, Tech Department, etc), but most of the time I ended up searching in post-able threads (I lack knowledge XD) instead of actually posting. ;____;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Well I didn't spamming as in really...er, spamming.
> 
> I mean, some of the post was posted half-heartedly. It was not out of topic, but I don't feel like I'm contributing to the discussion.
> 
> And yea, most of the time I hang out in places where post don't count (FCs). Sometimes I tried to goto places which I'm not familiar with (Bleach section, Tech Department, etc), but most of the time I ended up searching in post-able threads (I lack knowledge XD) instead of actually posting. ;____;



I see. You could just post in the Plaza and Cafe then if that would help.

60 posts today.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

60?? O_O

1230 for me and I'm done for today.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> 60?? O_O
> 
> 1230 for me and I'm done for today.



That has been my average for a while now though I probably won't be keeping that up in a month or so.


----------



## Loki (Sep 5, 2007)

lol,...i gotz 5 in a day


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

You can do better.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

1234


----------



## chrisp (Sep 5, 2007)

Soon Examiner! I will obtain Senior Member rank! YOSH!!!


----------



## Holadrim (Sep 5, 2007)

246 from me is almost my record at any forums. This cause I rarely find any good topic that I can post regulary in. Still this place have gotten a lot of intresting ones. Cause I've been here since february it's just 1.23 posts a day.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 5, 2007)

9 days from senior membership for me


----------



## Neko (Sep 5, 2007)

I made 10 posts in 1 week


----------



## Creator (Sep 5, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 9 days from senior membership for me



Lucky.  I have to wait until the 21st. 



Neko said:


> I made 10 posts in 1 week



 I think i made...700 in the last week.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 5, 2007)

Creator said:


> Lucky.  I have to wait until the 21st.


that's only a week after me :amazed





Creator said:


> I think i made...700 in the last week.


i made about 60 in three days and that's good enough for me. lately my post per day has been steadily rising. i've always been at 11.## ppd, but i might just make it to 12 ppd at this rate 

and only 51 more posts til missing-nin


----------



## Yellow (Sep 5, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> congrats yellow
> 
> i wish i was more competition for you. missing nin is still my goal by...lets say...the end of the month




You'll get there soon.:3

I'm trying to get back to 3000 then I quit. I'm gonna rape the library and house Friday or Saturday. I'm preparing to stay up all night and all day already.
Got an empty can right beside the computer in case I need to pee and a ton of food so I don't have to move to go get food.:amazed


Lol. Not really but soon I shall start posting a lot again.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't even know how many posts I have had in the last week. 

I guess I could add up my previous responses in this thread to get a general idea.

22.75 ppd


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You'll get there soon.:3
> 
> I'm trying to get back to 3000 then I quit. I'm gonna *rape *the library and house Friday or Saturday. I'm preparing to stay up all night and all day already.
> Got an empty can right beside the computer in case I need to pee and a ton of food so I don't have to move to go get food.:amazed
> ...



lol I'll take The Rapist for 200


----------



## Mr._Stabby (Sep 5, 2007)

Kinda close to Genin =P


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

kinad closer to my next rank


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

Still a ways off from my next rank.


----------



## mewwho (Sep 5, 2007)

im almost what a newbie?? W/e rep me please i got negged!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2007)

1400 more. I plan to reach it within the next 2 weeks.

I'm going to pierce the heavens with my drill!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 5, 2007)

@Jetstorm
who the hell do you think you are 

lol I cant post.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

God Enel said:


> @Jetstorm
> who the hell do you think you are
> 
> lol I cant post.



Jetstorm is NF God


----------



## mewwho (Sep 5, 2007)

oh thats why I am a newb i saw people doing it and i thought it was ok...:rise


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 5, 2007)

mewwho said:


> oh thats why I am a newb i saw people doing it and i thought it was ok...:rise



quiet you

..................


----------



## Mr._Stabby (Sep 5, 2007)

WTB posts


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

only 110 more to go


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

New rank by Saturday.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2007)

The next rank is so far away


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Zaru said:


> The next rank is so far away




Nice sig btw.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 6, 2007)

600 and I'll take my special jounin... not so much until then though


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> I made 10 posts in 1 week



Neko


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

7.54 posts per days.......


I really wish some of them counted. -_-


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

damn Zaxx has more posts than i do >-<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> damn Zaxx has more posts than i do >-<



lol......1 post?! XDDDDDDD


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

ya!!       XD

just give me a week and i'll catch up to ya ;P


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> ya!!       XD
> 
> just give me a week and i'll catch up to ya ;P



A week? To make 1 post? XDDDDDD


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

hmm well.. um....im lazy >_<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> hmm well.. um....im lazy >_<



If it takes you THAT long to make 1 posts, I'll be WAAAAAAY ahead of you by then. XDDDDDD


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

thats why i said give me a week and dun post >


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> thats why i sain give me a week and *dun post >*



I'm afraid I can't do that, Loki.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2007)

God Enel said:


> @Jetstorm
> who the hell do you think you are
> 
> lol I cant post.



Jetstorm the Benevolent apparently. 

@SC
I wish but I would be lucky to reach demi-god status here.


----------



## Loki (Sep 6, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that, Loki.



yep I think ima go faster then that one post a week too ...lol >_>


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> yep I think ima go faster then that one post a week too ...lol >_>



I gotta bout 10 posts on ya now.


----------



## San-ichi-san (Sep 6, 2007)

Is post count really that important to you?


----------



## graysocks (Sep 6, 2007)

Mang your askin for rep in your sig >_> silly things like this make the world go round lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

San-ichi-san said:


> Is post count really that important to you?


Yesh. It indicates ma powah.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Yesh. It indicates ma powah.



lol....fishnets.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol....fishnets.


One of gals best attire IMO. 

1280


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 6, 2007)

San-ichi-san said:


> Is post count really that important to you?



Post count increases your rep power. When I hit 10,000 posts=200 rep. I should be able to rep for 300+ by the time I hit Shinobi no Kami.

More importantly my post count forced me to look into the other sections where I met cool and interesting people and that is what matters most to me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Post count increases your rep power. When I hit 10,000 posts=200 rep. I should be able to rep for 300+ by the time I hit Shinobi no Kami.
> 
> More importantly my post count forced me to look into the other sections where I met cool and interesting people and that is what matters most to me.



were not worthy, were not worthy


----------



## Beauty Blade Alchemist (Sep 6, 2007)

TT>TT 
It'll take forever to even reach genin level!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Beauty Blade Alchemist said:


> TT>TT
> It'll take forever to even reach genin level!



well quit the gripping and start the posting, lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

My sig was spoil-tagged just now. The mods?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> My sig was spoil-tagged just now. The mods?



I don't see any spoiler tags in your sig


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Coz I removed it. Just now the entire sig was tagged.

Still worried tho.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Coz I removed it. Just now the entire sig was tagged.
> 
> Still worried tho.



I don't see anything wrong with it, except maybe the size of it, not like theres any nudity in it


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Now w/ou the tag, the size is only 410x405.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Now w/ou the tag, the size is only 410x405.



the only thing I can suggest is pm the mod who spoiler tagged it, or pm any mod or admin, I'd hate to see you get banned for some stupid BS, cause your cool to BS with, plus I always leave nice humorus things in your rep box


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2007)

^^So, you're the one who took off spoiler tags? Okay, I guess that makes it much more clear now.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

^wutz?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^So, you're the one who took off spoiler tags? Okay, I guess that makes it much more clear now.



go easy on her Kira, she's pretty cool in this thread, she was one of the few that convinced me to stay after harlita pissed me off


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^wutz?



I wasn't the one who tagged it...I'm finding out who did it and why...and then I can give you a proper response.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I wasn't the one who tagged it...I'm finding out who did it and why...and then I can give you a proper response.




I bow to da master


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Which part of my ava/sig suggests that I'm a gurl? 

EDIT: ANBU Squad Leader


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 7, 2007)

Wee... cool avvy and 710 posts! 40 to go~


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

lock your mothers up, here come Sean Connery


----------



## San-ichi-san (Sep 7, 2007)

i've only just remembered that a higher post count increases your rep power


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 7, 2007)

^while this is true, you shouldn't rush to get your post up fast for that reason, as spamming for such a reason will only result in a rep and post cut which will severely reduce your rep power. i somewhat disagree with that part of the rep system, because it somewhat encourages spamming. 

Qrαhms it was probably tagged because someone reported it, most likely because of the nipple thing.

i'll be a missing-nin probably by tomorrow also one week from senior.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 7, 2007)

^Oh, that's probable. 

Anyways, I'll stick with it until I have a proper account on the status of my sig. ^^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

I see no reason why people have to spam their way to a higher post count. It is very easy to stay on topic in a thread and it is not like the mods will let you keep your spam posts anyway. 

Just stay on topic and post where you feel comfortable and it will eventually get higher.

-edit-

Also I love your set Kira. How long will this on be up?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

@Qrahms + Kira: LOL, WUT?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 7, 2007)

*hug* 

1340 for today before going off to FFX.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> @Qrahms + Kira: LOL, WUT?


Lawl...what? 



Jetstorm said:


> I see no reason why people have to spam their way to a higher post count. It is very easy to stay on topic in a thread and it is not like the mods will let you keep your spam posts anyway.
> 
> Just stay on topic and post where you feel comfortable and it will eventually get higher.


Spammers will be caught and prosecuted. Even if they think they've gotten away with it in the past, they will be in for a rude awakening when they one day see their postcounts cut in half. Because frankly, we don't have all day to go through someone's post history and eliminate their spam posts. 



> -edit-
> 
> *Also I love your set Kira. How long will this on be up?*



I made a new set yesterday, and I'm itching to put it on. I'll probably keep this current set for at least a few more days since I really like it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

> Spammers will be caught and prosecuted. Even if they think they've gotten away with it in the past, they will be in for a rude awakening when they one day see their postcounts cut in half. Because frankly, we don't have all day to go through someone's post history and eliminate their spam posts.
> 
> I made a new set yesterday, and I'm itching to put it on. I'll probably keep this current set for at least a few more days since I really like it.



I've noticed with some really bad spammers like Kusogitsune. I think less then half of his posts were on topic before his post count got cut. TBH literally deleted like a page worth of his posts in many HoU threads because they were spam. That is freaking absurd. 

Is this new set loliphile friendly?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Is this new set loliphile friendly?



*ears perk up* Someone say loli? 


oh, and I wish we could still talk about rep, so I could know when my next rep rank is.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

Shinobi no Kami seems so far away for some reason. 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> *ears perk up* Someone say loli?
> 
> 
> oh, and I wish we could still talk about rep, so I could know when my next rep rank is.



Zaxxon you are not making yourself look good. 

Your next rank is the same as mine which is Celestial at 50000. It is all in the FAQ thread in ANBU.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Zaxxon you are not making yourself look good.



Did I ever say I wanted to look good?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I've noticed with some really bad spammers like Kusogitsune. I think less then half of his posts were on topic before his post count got cut. TBH literally deleted like a page worth of his posts in many HoU threads because they were spam. That is freaking absurd.
> 
> *Is this new set loliphile friendly*?



No, but it's Yuri-friendly


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No, but it's Yuri-friendly



GOOD ENOUGH.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

@Zaxxon

Point taken. 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No, but it's Yuri-friendly



You are a God Kira. 

In post count, hentai, modding, and whatever else you excel at.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You are a God Kira.
> 
> In post count, hentai, modding, and whatever else you excel at.



QFT.


----------



## Loki (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeey, I dont even think i made a post in the last 4 dayz


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 7, 2007)

Loki said:


> Yeey, I dont even think i made a post in the last 4 dayz



Zaxxon>Loki

by 27 posts.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 7, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Zaxxon>Loki
> 
> by 27 posts.


GG 

I'm done for today.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna get a little more in today


----------



## Loki (Sep 7, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Zaxxon>Loki
> 
> by 27 posts.



damn    >__<


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

Loki said:


> damn    >__<



damn indeed >__<


----------



## Raizen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been so inactive lately I don't think I'm gonna get to 3000 for quite some time


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

51 till I hit my next rank


----------



## Raizen (Sep 7, 2007)

224 posts until K reach my next rank which is Elite Jounin I think 

I might take forever to get there.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 7, 2007)

1500 is a pain.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 7, 2007)

10/20 till new rank!

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO Examiner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratsu!!


----------



## Wesker (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone reached Chill Out With The Posts?


----------



## doomfallen (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah this chick named sayo..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2007)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Has anyone reached Chill Out With The Posts?



No one has


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

How did you get _Genei Ryodan_, Kira? >.>


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

I was curious is there a rank list for the rep points?


----------



## C?k (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I was curious is there a rank list for the rep points?


Sure is. Ofc, the special ranks aren't listed because only a few people are given them.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 8, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> How did you get _Genei Ryodan_, Kira? >.>


cause he's a smod and can get a special usergroup


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

Given...bestowed, you mean? >.>

EDIT: Aaaa, okays. ._.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Sure is. Ofc, the special ranks aren't listed because only a few people are given them.



thank you for the link


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 8, 2007)

This thread is really crowded lol @__@ Yay,I'm a missing nin now  ^_^


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

...so faar away. ;___;


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ...so faar away. ;___;



can't stop starring at beewbs

hit 1300 and I'm now going to sleep


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> can't stop starring at beewbs
> 
> hit 1300 and I'm now going to sleep


...and I can't stop googling for bweebs.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ...and I can't stop googling for bweebs.



what do you expect, Sean Connery is a ladies man, and he likes boobs

after all his Final Jeopardy answer to where are right now was In Doors

and it became I ♥ Boobs


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 8, 2007)

Shinobi no Kami may take longer now and I missed DI.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

I got that damn 24 hr limit again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> cause he's a smod and can get a special usergroup



It's actually an alternative usergroup for Smods. That's why I'm not the only Smod with Genei Ryodan as a ranking.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

Do they have other rankings??


----------



## C?k (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> thank you for the link


Welcome ^__^


Mai said:


> This thread is really crowded lol @__@ Yay,I'm a missing nin now  ^_^


It is pretty popular these days *waits for it to get locked like seniors thread* 


Jetstorm said:


> Shinobi no Kami may take longer now and I missed DI.


Hey there! Whats new?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 8, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> It is pretty popular these days *waits for it to get locked like seniors thread*


Why??


----------



## C?k (Sep 8, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Why??


You never know...._Could_ happen >_>


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 8, 2007)

40 more posts till my next rank. >.>


----------



## Totitos (Sep 8, 2007)

MORE POSTS.

I need 343 posts to get my new rank.

MORE POSTS


----------



## Starber (Sep 8, 2007)

My post-count hasn't changed in a long time 

EDIT: Hay Toti


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 8, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> It is pretty popular these days *waits for it to get locked like seniors thread*


soon every konoha times thread will be locked 



almost to missing-nin


----------



## Itachi-X (Sep 8, 2007)

i need more level of rep


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Sep 8, 2007)

you really do dont you


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Itachi-X said:


> i need more level of rep



your not sposed to ask for rep


----------



## Loki (Sep 8, 2007)

he didnt.. he just said he needs em.


----------



## Neko (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont because im never on NF anymore


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> I dont because im never on NF anymore



don't leave NF, this place is no fun without you Neko


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 8, 2007)

neko no go bye bye, she just suffer from nowhere2postitis

begin operation find neko somewhere to post 

i suffer from it also, which is why i can't even make 8 post to get to the next rank


----------



## Loki (Sep 8, 2007)

Neko said:


> I dont because im never on NF anymore



same here lol, come on msn ;P


----------



## Yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

Itachi-X said:


> i need more level of rep


More green or red level?


kamikazi said:


> neko no go bye bye, she just suffer from nowhere2postitis


I swear you said something about Neko's tits?

Lol. You only need 4 more posts to get to Missin nin. How hard could that be Kami?


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 9, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I swear you said something about Neko's tits?
> 
> Lol. You only need 4 more posts to get to Missin nin. How hard could that be Kami?


 if i ever did she'd kill me. damn the word "post" and it's having t as the last letter 



i finally reached missing-nin.   *waits for thread deletions to reduce post count*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't make Shinobi no Kami at the pace I like with so little time on NF. I should be 9000 by now. 



Divine Intervention said:


> It is pretty popular these days *waits for it to get locked like seniors thread*
> 
> Hey there! Whats new?



It shouldn't since it is mostly on topic and that pm you sent was interesting to say the least. Also why do I keep missing you? 



Neko said:


> I dont because im never on NF anymore



You better not leave.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> if i ever did she'd kill me. damn the word "post" and it's having t as the last letter
> 
> 
> 
> i finally reached missing-nin.   *waits for thread deletions to reduce post count*



Congrats Kami.

Lol. My goal is 3000 then I'll find something else to focus on. I'm so far away though.T_T


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 9, 2007)

1300 more. 

This pace is pathetic compared to what I was doing before.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I can't make Shinobi no Kami at the pace I like with so little time on NF. I should be 9000 by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetstorm convinced me to stay after Harlita complained about my Sean Connery Antics


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

My posts ain't going anywhere today. .__.


----------



## Kakashi 2004 (Sep 9, 2007)

*....*

Academy Student---0 
Rookie------------- 50 
Genin-------------- 100 
Chuunin------------ 200 
Academy Teacher---300 
ANBU Recruit------ 450 
Special Jounin------ 600 
Examiner------------750 
Elite Teacher--------900 
Torture Specialist-- 1,100 
ANBU Squad Leader--1,300 
Jounin---------------1,500 
ANBU Captain------- 1,800 
Missing-nin--------- 2,100 
Elite Jounin---------- 2,500 
S-Class Missing-nin---3,000 
Legendary Ninja------4,000 
Kage---------------- 6,000 
Hokage--------------8,000 
Shinobi no Kami----- 10,000
Shinobi no Megami------15,000 
Narutoforums Deity-------20,000
Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000

MY GODDESS!!

How long and often are some of you online to get so many posts???


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not about how long you go online...it's about how efficient you are. 

Posting efficiency = Post/Minute

XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> My posts ain't going anywhere today. .__.



but your avatars are, you change em more than I do, lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea I've been at it all day.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Yea I've been at it all day.



and yesterday and the day before, lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> and yesterday and the day before, lol


Yeaa. 

Dem, I need to stop. >___<


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Yeaa.
> 
> Dem, I need to stop. >___<



lol.....................


----------



## Achaia (Sep 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> It's not about how long you go online...it's about how efficient you are.
> 
> Posting efficiency = Post/Minute
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDD



Most cases, that means how good you are at spamming.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

Achaia said:


> Most cases, that means how good you are at spamming.


In most cases....yeaa.


----------



## Loki (Sep 9, 2007)

or not since there are threads and sforums where posts dunt count, like the blender ect.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> It is pretty popular these days *waits for it to get locked like seniors thread*



Yeah, i've thought about that, too *haha*

@Qrahms
If that thread gets deleted, you'll lose 132 posts :'D

@Kira
Put me to Genei Ryodan for one day :'D Or better UCHIHA >_<'' =O Think about it before denying it :'(


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

Mai said:


> @Qrahms
> If that thread gets deleted, you'll lose 132 posts :'D


Oh shucks, tats not good. >__<



Loki said:


> or not since there are threads and sforums where posts dunt count, like the blender ect.


tat means posting there w/ high frequencies won't hurt ya?


----------



## C?k (Sep 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> It shouldn't since it is mostly on topic and that pm you sent was interesting to say the least. Also why do I keep missing you?


Glad you liked it 

I tend to flow throug threads and check for replies the next day D:



Kakashi 2004 said:


> Academy Student---0
> Rookie------------- 50
> Genin-------------- 100
> Chuunin------------ 200
> ...


Liek I know. How liek sad 

*posts to 4k D:*



Mai said:


> Yeah, i've thought about that, too *haha*


One can only hope >_>


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2007)

lol my post account went from 2.6  to 2.1 posts


----------



## Neko (Sep 9, 2007)

I have 1,596 posts right now when i come back in a couple of hours i shall have 1,600 posts


----------



## Loki (Sep 9, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Oh shucks, tats not good. >__<
> 
> 
> tat means posting there w/ high frequencies won't hurt ya?



thats right, yaeh  

btw. neko now you got 1,6k


----------



## Neko (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not coming back, I log on this morning, and I'm banned, then all of a sudden I'm not, and I can't leave any rep, I'm tired of this crap, and I'm tired of the games. Later


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

Awww, man. Wutz???


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm not coming back, I log on this morning, and I'm banned, then all of a sudden I'm not, and I can't leave any rep, I'm tired of this crap, and I'm tired of the games. Later


most people who leave, especially under those circumstances, come back within a week, month tops. if you aren't back by then then i will assume you are actually gone.

anyway, i was looking back on some old threads that i remembered for whatever reason (my name is kamikazi and i suffer from boredom), and i used to post a lot more, the threads were way better, and the post held more content and weren't just put there to get that extra number added on. i mean today i made like 5 posts, back then i'd get into the debate and could make 5 posts in a single thread easily, keep in mind that i don't spam. now there are too many people trying to make one liners for rep


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

^You make it sound like it was something that happened 3 years ago. XDDDDDD

Btw, yea...I used to post some long posts too (Battledome ), but then seeing how others answered the questions by 3 mere words average, I eventually gave up.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 9, 2007)

3 years, 6 months same thing 

that' show i feel with the plaza. i used to make long thought out posts, and people would actually read them and keep a good argument/discussion going. you could actually get interested in a thread's outcome. now the topics are so bland and basic you make a 10 word post and you're done with it. half the posts are people quoting someone else's post ans saying "qft" and restating what was said. i guess i could move on to the cafe.

lol i've only been here 6 months and already noticed a change. i wonder how the 04-06 members feel.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> most people who leave, especially under those circumstances, come back within a week, month tops. if you aren't back by then then i will assume you are actually gone.



I'm done with this place


----------



## Neko (Sep 9, 2007)

kamikazi said:


> 3 years, 6 months same thing
> 
> that' show i feel with the plaza. i used to make long thought out posts, and people would actually read them and keep a good argument/discussion going. you could actually get interested in a thread's outcome. now the topics are so bland and basic you make a 10 word post and you're done with it. half the posts are people quoting someone else's post ans saying "qft" and restating what was said. i guess i could move on to the cafe.
> 
> lol i've only been here 6 months and already noticed a change. i wonder how the 04-06 members feel.



Neko doesn't look that deep into anything here. To me everything is fun & games and i have no need to analyze anything at all


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 9, 2007)

800 posts!!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 9, 2007)

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> 800 posts!!!!


Just a lil bit  more.


----------



## Shinji_Eks (Sep 9, 2007)

I've just 3... 4 with this posts 
  But I'll conect evvery time I can and train and train (post and post) 'till I get Hokage Rank.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 9, 2007)

It wasn't very hard for me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2007)

For the record you don't need to be a spammer to post a lot. YK and others post a lot but don't spam or undermine the 10char limit.


Kamikazi speaks the truth about the Plaza. Posting there now isn't really all that complicated and most threads can be answered in a sentence.



Sean Connery said:


> I'm done with this place



Noooooo!


----------



## Shinji_Eks (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I guess so.
  But for Christmass my mather will buy me a NoteBook and in 2008 I will have InterNet, wiiiiii!!!  So I should conect every day for the incoming year.


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2007)

My post count dropped over 100 posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> My post count dropped over 100 posts



What did you think would happen when you have so many posts in the convo threads? 

I assume all of those posts were from the one in the BH.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 10, 2007)

here


Jetstorm is black?



Also I'm still so fucking far away from 3000.*__*


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

^ *peeks*

Pantsu!! XDDDDDDDDDDDD

1422 and not going anywhere.


----------



## Sasuke_Akatsuki (Sep 10, 2007)

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2007)

@Yellow
You didn't know?

Just a bit more until 8800. 9000 Should be some time this week.


----------



## Loki (Sep 10, 2007)

Neko said:


> My post count dropped over 100 posts



yap my dropped too >_<


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

5 posts per day...dem. >.<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2007)

1200 more. Slowly making my way there.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

8800 looks nice.


----------



## Loki (Sep 10, 2007)

8,888 looks even better


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

Rite.  ......


----------



## Raizen (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't post much anymore since all the threads are boring. I used to post in the HoU, but now I don't even go there


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 11, 2007)

.............


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

Hooollllaaaa...ur back!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 11, 2007)

once again Harlitas cronnies are at it again, this time deleting my blogs and telling me to go fuck myself


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

What you did man?? Why are they soooo mean to ya?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 11, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> What you did man?? Why are they soooo mean to ya?



Vash is going to be banning me til October 1st, so report him for abusing his mod powers

on another note, I regret coming back


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 11, 2007)

I could always ban you from posting too if you keep up the grandstanding.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 11, 2007)

Vash said:


> I could always ban you from posting too if you keep up the grandstanding.



that's ok I already spoke with Kira and I am reporting you for harassment


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

Just askin'....wut he did?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 11, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> that's ok I already spoke with Kira and I am reporting you for harassment


Yep, he already told me you were complaining at him.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

He got banned....again. >.<


----------



## Yellow (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Vash I dare you to ban me in approximately 3.7564323189292 hours.


And lol I'll be at 2500 by the end of this week or at least that's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Loki (Sep 11, 2007)

getin close to 3,1k XD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

SC Just don't mess with the mods when you come back ok? 

I'm going for 8900 today though I really should finish my paper before class starts in less then an hour.


----------



## Loki (Sep 11, 2007)

lol Jet, you really should do that ye


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

I procrastinate hardcore though. It is in my blood and I can't get it out. 

I'll work on that 4th paragraph now.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

last minute lolz


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2007)

@Sean Connery/banned: HAHA!!!

@Yellow's/set: 


on topic: I gotta wait a looooong time for my next rank. -___-


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Class and paper are done now so it is time for my posting spree to begin.


----------



## Neko (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive reached Jounin for the second time


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive reached Jounin for the second time



Good luck for your future, Neko.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive reached Jounin for the second time



Neko 

I'm trying to get 8900 but the off-topic areas are making it harder then it needs to be.


----------



## Neko (Sep 11, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Good luck for your future, Neko.



Thnx 



Jetstorm said:


> Neko
> 
> I'm trying to get 8900 but the off-topic areas are making it harder then it needs to be.



JetStorm 

I still dont know how you post so much


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 11, 2007)

haha, wtf sean connery is starting fights with sexy harlita


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> JetStorm
> 
> I still dont know how you post so much



I don't know how you post so little.  

Honestly, I have many interests and this forum caters to them nicely. Also Oni's top 100 posters initially made me want to post more. My other reasons are a few pages back though.

I may also require your set making services sometime in the near future if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Loki (Sep 11, 2007)

top 100 posters? where


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Loki said:


> top 100 posters? where



Check the Chatterbox under Onitasku. Our resident furry lover made a list but it isn't really updated and I have no clue when he will do it again.

I think the last time was in May.


----------



## Neko (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> *I don't know how you post so little.*
> 
> Honestly, I have many interests and this forum caters to them nicely. Also Oni's top 100 posters initially made me want to post more. My other reasons are a few pages back though.
> 
> I may also require your set making services sometime in the near future if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Neko said:


>



I apologize. 

You can post at your own speed if you want.


----------



## Neko (Sep 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I apologize.
> 
> You can post at your own speed if you want.



Apology accepted i can never stay mad at Jet


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Neko said:


> Apology accepted i can never stay mad at Jet



Yay. 

I don't like having people be mad at me. I'll be sure not to anger you in the future. 

My posting speed today is slower then molasses.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol at Sean Connery getting banned, whos gonna harrass Narutosimpson now?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is that list I was talknig about. This is the most recent one rthat Gooba got for me over at Setoworld. Mind you that this was when NF wasn't working not too long ago.



> 1. ~Kira Yamato~ 49,174
> 2. Sayo 25,387
> 3. Chamcham Trigger 23,821
> 4. moe 21,293
> ...



I think I am in the top 50 now.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 11, 2007)

thnx i was wondering how many posts i need to be a genin


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

8900! 

Locked on to 9000!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

At this rate I won't be getting to Elite Jounin for days 

@Congratz Jet


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't really posts much anymore since all threads are boring


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

It's true I used to be such a poster, now I don't post like crazy anymore 

People have to start making threads that aren't stupid otherwise there won't be much posting on NF.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

lol the stupid threads are the reason why my post count is so high. 

You must use stupidity to your advantage in order to advance faster. 

Also thanks Renshi.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

Your welcome Jet 

And I think I might get to Elite Jounin in 2 days maybe. At least I hope.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I´m gonna give up about my post account, I lost my interest to it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2007)

It isn't easy travelling this long and brutal road. You must have the right skills and motivation. 

Shinobi no Kami will be mine. 

Good luck Renshi. Try abusing the HoU or posting in the OBD.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

God Enel said:


> lol I´m gonna give up about my post account, I lost my interest to it.



It's sad that you lost a lot of posts 

@Thanks Jet and good luck getting to Shinobi no Kami


----------



## Neko (Sep 11, 2007)

My post count just got reduced by 2  

Im going backwards alot


----------



## pajamas (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm almost and jounin....again...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2007)

Elite jounin but I still feel like a genin most days


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Elite jounin but I still feel like a genin most days



All about mindset. 

You must feel like you deserve your rank. I feel like I deserve mine but also want more.



Neko said:


> My post count just got reduced by 2
> 
> Im going backwards alot



You post a lot in the convo threads so this doesn't surprise me. Maybe you should postwhore in the HoU or something. 

I should be 9000 by the end of today.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 12, 2007)

It's getting harder and harder.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> It's getting harder and harder.



Which makes it more rewarding when you reach the next rank. 

How do you think I feel? I need 1000+ posts to reach my next one.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Which makes it more rewarding when you reach the next rank.
> 
> How do you think I feel? I need 1000+ posts to reach my next one.


1000+?? 

Dem, I only need a few hundreds and I'm already whining.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> 1000+??
> 
> Dem, I only need a few hundreds and I'm already whining.



I'm close to the big 10,000. 

9000 should be reached today if I stop messing around in the chatterbox.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems like your user title aint just a mere title.


----------



## Loki (Sep 12, 2007)

God Enel said:


> lol I?m gonna give up about my post account, I lost my interest to it.



lol same here..


----------



## chrisp (Sep 12, 2007)

Can I have some of your posts so that I can become Senior Member?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Seems like your user title aint just a mere title.



Sure enough isn't. It helps me to focus. 



> Can I have some of your posts so that I can become Senior Member?



The staff decided to not let members do this anymore. Also...

 Fuck Yeah 9000!


----------



## Loki (Sep 12, 2007)

job well done Jet


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Loki said:


> job well done Jet



Thanks! 

Must...resist...overused...meme!


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 12, 2007)

For some reason I don't feel very legendary...infact I miss my old title as an S-Ranked Criminal/Ninja


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> For some reason I don't feel very legendary...infact I miss my old title as an S-Ranked Criminal/Ninja



All in the mind set. 

Locked on to Shinobi no Kami!


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> All about mindset.
> 
> You must feel like you deserve your rank. I feel like I deserve mine but also want more.
> 
> ...



It wasnt the convo this time its a thread they moved from the KT to the Blender


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko. 



Neko said:


> It wasnt the convo this time its a thread they moved from the KT to the Blender



I see. You really are losing a lot of posts.


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

JetStorm 

I just made 6 posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> JetStorm
> 
> I just made 6 posts



How was school? 

I'm so proud of you. 

I saw you in the HoU so nice choice.


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> How was school?
> 
> I'm so proud of you.
> 
> I saw you in the HoU so nice choice.



School Sucks 

Thnx 

Yea i followed you advice


----------



## Loki (Sep 12, 2007)

sucks yep >_<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> School Sucks
> 
> Thnx
> 
> Yea i followed you advice



It is great when you actually study what you want.  There are just 20+ page papers involved. 

You deserve that and more. 

RK made a postwhoring guide that might help but I don't think you are as infected as me.


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> It is great when you actually study what you want.  There are just 20+ page papers involved.
> 
> You deserve that and more.
> 
> RK made a postwhoring guide that might help but I don't think you are as infected as me.



I have to be motivated to post like when i wanted to become a Senior Member i posteded as much as i could until i got to 1000

but after that i stayed on 1,000 for a looooong time 

the motivation faded


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> I have to be motivated to post like when i wanted to become a Senior Member i posteded as much as i could until i got to 1000
> 
> but after that i stayed on 1,000 for a looooong time
> 
> the motivation faded



Motivation is key. 

What would motivate you to post more? I'm not sure if all of my reasons would work for you.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought it would be safe for me to have 10 post/day average...so yeah, it's my new target.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 12, 2007)

That's awesome! thanks *BLUE*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 23.49 per day. 

I actually like that average.


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Motivation is key.
> 
> What would motivate you to post more? I'm not sure if all of my reasons would work for you.



Hmmm 

I dont think there is anything


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I dont think there is anything



That cackling smilie intrigues me Neko. Maybe you should pm me about what you were thinking. 

What if I give you something that is almost 300 for getting to 2000?


----------



## Neko (Sep 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> That cackling smilie intrigues me Neko. Maybe you should pm me about what you were thinking.
> 
> What if I give you something that is almost 300 for getting to 2000?



Sorry not good enough jet but something almost 300 twice just might do the trick


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Neko said:


> Sorry not good enough jet but something almost 300 twice just might do the trick



What is good enough Neko? 

I might give it to you before 2000.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a jounin again <3


----------



## Inarigo (Sep 12, 2007)

im still genin...


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 13, 2007)

my post count is on a steady rise. everyday i get a little closer to that 12 ppd that i want. (11.76 currently) i just need 1 really active day and i can get there


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoping to get Jounin by the next hour.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Hoping to get Jounin by the next hour.



Post on. 

I don't really have a goal today. I have lots of things to do so I'll probably only get 20-30 posts in.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL...I lost five posts. XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

Jounin!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Jounin!!



Congratulations. 

-edit-

I got in my 30+ posts today too.


----------



## Neko (Sep 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> I got in my 30+ posts today too.



postwhore  Congrats


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2007)

So this is where you spam now Neko?


----------



## Neko (Sep 13, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> So this is where you spam now Neko?



No spam i 99% of the time talk about my posting because i will never reach the next rank


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh I see.

I would like to reach 10k before 2008 but that's not possible, especially since I mostly post in the FC section these days.


----------



## Loki (Sep 13, 2007)

yeey im like 5 posts up this week  

I think i can do another 3k in 2 years ^^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2007)

Neko said:


> postwhore  Congrats



Postwhore is such a mean term. 

I am just someone who specializes and excels at posting. 

Thanks anyway Neko. 

Also we don't spam in this thread. It is purely about posting and ranks unlike the Senior Members thread that Pek killed.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Also we don't spam in this thread. It is purely about posting and ranks unlike the Senior Members thread that Pek killed.


is that a negative remark about the SM thread?  


my next rank is at 2,500  
damn, that'll take a while


----------



## Neko (Sep 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Postwhore is such a mean term.
> 
> I am just someone who specializes and excels at posting.
> 
> ...



Whatever you say 



kamikazi said:


> is that a negative remark about the SM thread?



It better not be Jet 

Wait.... When do i reach another rank?

Edit: 300 posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 13, 2007)

> Whatever you say



You make it seem like posting is a bad thing. Spam is the bad thing which I don't participate in outside of the Blender. 

No negative remarks about the Senior members thread. I'm just saying if this one is spammed like that one then Pek will kill this too. 

-edit-

I need three times that amount Neko.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm a long way from being hokage.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 13, 2007)

But close to be a Brain stealer 

I´m gonna try to get back mah posts


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 13, 2007)

got to 11.81 ppd today. getting closer and closer to the 12 ppd


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

I only have 7.24. ;___;

Gotta work hard to get to 10.00.


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2007)

God Enel said:


> But close to be a Brain stealer
> 
> I?m gonna try to get back mah posts



you lost youre posts again? XDD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm going to at least try for 9150 today. Since I have to work I might not reach that until later tonight.


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2007)

Jet when you reach 10k I'll give you pie


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2007)

Loki said:


> Jet when you reach 10k I'll give you pie



Can it be apple please? 

Also that may be a week and a half from now depending on how much I procrastinate on my papers.


----------



## Neko (Sep 14, 2007)

I made 0 posts today towards my goal of getting to 1,800


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2007)

neko i dun care how much posts you have youre my fave


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> I made 0 posts today towards my goal of getting to 1,800



I am sure there is a postwhore inside of you just waiting to burst out. You just need the right motivation.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 14, 2007)

Neko said:


> I made 0 posts today towards my goal of getting to 1,800



Eh, all you need is two days of Kisame mode, and you'll be fine.


----------



## emer (Sep 14, 2007)

lol! 25`000...a goal in life...


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Sep 14, 2007)

wish I knew how the rating went with rep


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2007)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> wish I knew how the rating went with rep


When you open up Naruto Forums you will need to scroll down to the front page until you see "Anbu Central", from there you will then click on "Rules and frequently asked questions". This will then be obvious to you that there is a topic personally made for faq on reputation : Narutoforums Reputation System FAQ


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 14, 2007)

830~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~` I'm really slow... ... threads are soooooooooooo boring.~~


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

My posting absolutely sucks today.


----------



## Neko (Sep 15, 2007)

Ive made 6 posts   only 284 more to go


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

So close to becoming Senior Member, I can almost taste it!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

Neko said:


> Ive made 6 posts   only 284 more to go



Congrats Neko. You really want that over 300 something don't you? 

849 more for me.


----------



## shadow_shika (Sep 15, 2007)

lol my average is 1.04 posts per day. omg


----------



## Juubi (Sep 15, 2007)

shadow_shika said:


> lol my average is 1.04 posts per day. omg



Don't worry. You'll speed up in no time--especially when you become better known on the forums.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

It's gonna take me forever to get to Elite Jounin


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 15, 2007)

Most of my posts are in no post count areas!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

800 more to 10,000.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 800 more to 10,000.



You're so close, don't give up now.


----------



## Loki (Sep 15, 2007)

lol if he didnt give up the past 8,2k posts he aint gonna do it now...800 is not so much


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

For me 800 posts takes longer than a month


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

Loki is right. I'm going to pierce the heavens! 



Lincoln said:


> For me 800 posts takes longer than a month



I can get 800 in on a good week.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you do it Jet? How do get so many posts so fast?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> How do you do it Jet? How do get so many posts so fast?



Telegrams on weekends, Konoha Library, HoU, Plaza, Joke and Anime/Manga Battledome. They easily give me 60+ posts in a day.

The art sections are normally my last resort.


----------



## Loki (Sep 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> For me 800 posts takes longer than a month



i'd get em in 1,5 week 

just need to post in all...its not so hard, well you need time


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

Only 150 more posts till Senior Member! YOSH!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol . You've been registered since January but only have 850 posts. You have to start posting a lot more.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 15, 2007)

^it all depends on where you post. i'd prefer a user have a few post all with good content than many post consisting of "lol" smilies and "QFT" 





Zarigani said:


> Only 150 more posts till Senior Member! YOSH!


all i need is for one of the group leaders to approve my request 

i plan on getting to 2200 today

EDIT:  success 
1 down


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL.....Why do I bother posting in threads that will eventually get trashed? XD


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Sep 15, 2007)

veritas said:


> When you open up Naruto Forums you will need to scroll down to the front page until you see "Anbu Central", from there you will then click on "Rules and frequently asked questions". This will then be obvious to you that there is a topic personally made for faq on reputation : Narutoforums Reputation System FAQ



thanks___


----------



## Yellow (Sep 15, 2007)

Bumi said:


> got to 11.81 ppd today. getting closer and closer to the 12 ppd


12.04 ppd.

I'm trying to get back to 20 ppd or at least 18.



Jetstorm said:


> Telegrams on weekends, Konoha Library, HoU, Plaza, Joke and Anime/Manga Battledome. They easily give me 60+ posts in a day.
> 
> The art sections are normally my last resort.


Stick to your battledomes and library. Don't spam mah art sections.

The Naruto fanart section is the only place I consistently post in.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 15, 2007)

I got a long ways till Elite Teacher.


----------



## C?k (Sep 15, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Telegrams on weekends, Konoha Library, HoU, Plaza, Joke and Anime/Manga Battledome. They easily give me 60+ posts in a day.
> 
> The art sections are normally my last resort.


Will you post for me please?


----------



## txsfld (Sep 15, 2007)

i used to post in the ff section so i used to not post alot because time is at a stand still there


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 15, 2007)

7.40 ppd...and rising. XDDDD


----------



## Loki (Sep 15, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL.....Why do I bother posting in threads that will eventually get trashed? XD



cose you like spamm


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Stick to your battledomes and library. Don't spam mah art sections.
> 
> The Naruto fanart section is the only place I consistently post in.



We have been over this Yellow. None of my posts are spam outside of the Blender or Chatterbox. My posts are normally just blunt and straight to the point. I don't feel like writing paragraphs anymore for the people in the Naruto sections. 

Well, I'll write one every once in a while. 





Divine Intervention said:


> Will you post for me please?



If that was possible I might consider it but people would find out immediately that I'm not you.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 15, 2007)

Guys, how many posts would you lose if this thread were to be trashed?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Guys, how many posts would you lose if this thread were to be trashed?



Posts don't count here so we wouldn't lose anything.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 15, 2007)

Damn Jetsorm


----------



## Juubi (Sep 15, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Posts don't count here so we wouldn't lose anything.



Damn it, I should rephrase it.

How many posts would you lose if the posts in this thread were already part of your postcount, then if this thread were to be trashed?

...Fuck it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2007)

I see what you are saying. I would lose 114 posts. I'm surprised I have so many posts in here.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 16, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> We have been over this Yellow. None of my posts are spam outside of the Blender or Chatterbox. My posts are normally just blunt and straight to the point. I don't feel like writing paragraphs anymore for the people in the Naruto sections.
> 
> Well, I'll write one every once in a while.


Well when you post in mah art section you will post paragraphs.

Lol. I'm kidding. I know you're a good poster.


Juubi said:


> Damn it, I should rephrase it.
> 
> How many posts would you lose if the posts in this thread were already part of your postcount, then if this thread were to be trashed?
> 
> ...Fuck it.


I would lose 51.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 16, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I see what you are saying. I would lose 114 posts. I'm surprised I have so many posts in here.


Here...you mean this thread? Does it even count? 

Edit: Oh, okays. ^^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2007)

Whatever you say Yellow.



Qrαhms said:


> Here...you mean this thread? Does it even count?
> 
> Edit: Oh, okays. ^^



Yes, and none of them count.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

for me not so much...it it where for the Senior thread i'd love 900


----------



## Yellow (Sep 16, 2007)

I only had 276 posts in the senior members thread.=/

Damn you posted there a lot. 900 posts there!!

3 more posts to my next rank.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

sweet yellow ya can do it 

im 3,1 k


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep going Yellow! 

Congrats on reaching 3100. 900 more until you reach Legendary ninja.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

i dont see that coming soo soon


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> If that was possible I might consider it but people would find out immediately that I'm not you.


Thats true and besides you'd find it weird when people ranomdly e-grope me O_O

*cough yellow* 

WOO GOO YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLOW! 4 posts left!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

<__< I hope getting again my 25 K more faster.


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

God Enel said:


> <__< I hope getting again my 25 K more faster.


Your like uber close to 25k alreadies


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

I should be like 28 K if it wasnt that my posts got deleted >__<


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Ofcourse, thats the _only_ reason


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

If only Kira or Chamy get my account HX4 <_<


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd pay e-monies for that, that's how sad I am D;


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

lol my post count is funny


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I'd pay e-monies for that, that's how sad I am D;


indeed me too.


Loki said:


> lol my post count is funny



lol explain yourself Loki :/


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol my post count is funny


I actually did giggle a little D:


God Enel said:


> indeed me too.


But your too e-broke to you e-hombo 


> lol explain yourself Loki :/


 
3123. IT HAS *123* IN IT!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually did giggle a little D:



> But your too e-broke to you e-hombo


blasphemy
 ....... ... <__<


> 3123. IT HAS *123* IN IT!


:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Your full of Lies, denial and an urge for constant reptile pleasure >_>

LIKE OMG IS HAXORING!


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I actually did giggle a little D:
> 
> But your too e-broke to you e-hombo
> 
> ...



Thats rite XDDD 

<33


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Your full of Lies, denial and an urge for constant reptile pleasure >_>
> 
> LIKE OMG IS HAXORING!



No.......... >___<

@Loki
lol


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

I feel smarht 

WHY ARE YOU LYING TOM?!


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

who is Tom <___<

only a few and get 22 K posts.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

you mean 2,2k?


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

God Enel said:


> who is Tom <___<
> 
> only a few and get 22 K posts.


*tries to help you recall yesterdays msn conversation by bitch slapping you*


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

"bleeding from the eye"

I cant remember  lol


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

*adds to ignore list*


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Man. I am so glad I cannot see Gods Anals post. He really and truly sucks


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

seriously I´m  forgetful sometimes.


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

_Really_ and _truly_ sucks


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

<___< stop spamming.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

ya i got him on my ignore too 

now I only see youre smexy avy DI XDDD


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks. I prob won't change it for awhile. I'm lazy like that :/

You ignored him too? High Five Loki!  *attempts to high five*

I like not having Gods Anal around. Seriously...he's so smelly and weird. I'm glad he can't read this


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Blasphemy,this is a conpirancy against me <__<


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

LOOL XDDDD


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

If I could see what he was saying, I bet he would be muttering about a conspiracy and us being blasphemous 

Say Loki, how about we forget about this person who was once called Gods Anal. And move on...forever


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

I dont know what "blasphemous" means but its funny  

*goz look* 

yep he went Berserk Taco..


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

I know it sounds like some kinda deadly toxic gas XDDD

Man, I could do with some cheesy cheesy cheesy nachos


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> If I could see what he was saying, I bet he would be muttering about a conspiracy and us being blasphemous
> 
> Say Loki, how about we forget about this person who was once called Gods Anal. And move on...forever





Loki said:


> I dont know what "blasphemous" means but its funny
> 
> *goz look*
> 
> yep he went Berserk Taco..



dont make me go Berserk


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone mentioned taco?


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I know it sounds like some kinda deadly toxic gas XDDD
> 
> Man, I could do with some cheesy cheesy cheesy nachos



same here... O________________O

you made me hungry, i'll look for some food now,..



> dont make me go Berserk



<333 

XD


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

I like your avy Byakuya ^___~

I told myself each weekend when I'm on NF and bored I would post atleast 50...but like thats not happening >_>


			
				Loki said:
			
		

> same here... O________________O
> 
> you made me hungry, i'll look for some food now,..


*travels to the kitchen*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2007)

God Anal


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I like your avy Byakuya ^___~
> 
> I told myself each weekend when I'm on NF and bored I would post atleast 50...but like thats not happening >_>
> 
> *travels to the kitchen*


bring me  food


Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> God Anal



damn it Ballstickz <__<

btw I?m going to increase mah post account.


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Zaraki~Kenpachi said:
			
		

> God Anal


I rememememememeber the day I came up with that. It was the second he came into the Chubby Fc and says "Hey guys I changed my name. Whatcha think? " ....


			
				some glich on NF said:
			
		

> bring me food
> 
> damn it Ballstickz <__<
> 
> btw I?m going to increase mah post account.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

yes i found food!!!1 

I thin Totis next name change is Gutts ----> 

lol


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

[B said:
			
		

> A Traitor[/B];10605536]I rememememememeber the day I came up with that. It was the second he came into the Chubby Fc and says "Hey guys I changed my name. Whatcha think? "





			
				[B said:
			
		

> Another Traitor[/B];10605547]yes i found food!!!1
> 
> I thin Totis next name change is Gutts



damn you Traitors


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Loki said:


> yes i found food!!!1
> 
> I thin Totis next name change is Gutts ---->
> 
> lol


Wheres my food? 


			
				another glitch on NF said:
			
		

> damn you Traitors


Woah. NF's really focking up huh.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Wheres my food?



you want some, ok...*gives food to DI*


----------



## Totitos (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Wheres my food?
> 
> Woah. NF's really focking up huh.



  Now I?m mad :amazed


----------



## C?k (Sep 16, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> you want some, ok...*gives food to DI*


Yes, now that I have food and more energy, it will help me in my quest for what I like to call total _postal_ domination :shify [/lame attempt to stay on topic]


			
				Another glitch >[ said:
			
		

> **


Whats with the constant blank posts?


----------



## Yellow (Sep 16, 2007)

Finally 2,500. I'm an elite jounin once again.


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

yeeey yellow


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I like your avy Byakuya ^___~



Thanks, I like yours too.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Thats true and besides you'd find it weird when people ranomdly e-grope me O_O



I probably wouldn't mind if they were female. 

I need to get my act together though. The last time I got 100 posts in a day was Monday.


----------



## Neko (Sep 16, 2007)

Loki said:


> for me not so much...it it where for the Senior thread i'd lose 900



I had 963 posts in the SM thread 

ive made a total of 1 post today


----------



## Loki (Sep 16, 2007)

im owning zaxx in posts  


xD


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 16, 2007)

Total Posts: *2,227* (11.96 posts per day)

i'm almost there 

EDIT:                           Total Posts: *2,234* (12.00 posts per day) (no one better delete a post)

new goal: 2,500 posts.  266 posts til elite jounin


----------



## Yosha (Sep 16, 2007)

Shinobi no Kami I am ready


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 16, 2007)

veritas said:


> Shinobi no Kami I am ready



I wish you luck on this endeavor. The road is long and hard but keep trying to pierce the heavens!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 17, 2007)

Aw, this thread makes me miss not being a mod. I was looking forward to the one for 25,000. Ah well, not like it matters, I imagine my post count will be reduced to something like 20 per day eventually as it takes awhile to weed out posts and such.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Aw, this thread makes me miss not being a mod. I was looking forward to the one for 25,000. Ah well, not like it matters, I imagine my post count will be reduced to something like 20 per day eventually as it takes awhile to weed out posts and such.



Yeah, your ppd rate is rapidly falling. I thought you promised to make it to at least 22,000 but it doesn't seem like that will happen.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 17, 2007)

^Oh, I'll get there eventually, just like everyone else who plans to stick around. Although I no longer post as much, I'm pretty sure I'm staying around quite a bit longer than I intended. It would just be rude of me to accept the position as a mod and than end up leaving before the end of the year. xD;


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^Oh, I'll get there eventually, just like everyone else who plans to stick around. Although I no longer post as much, I'm pretty sure I'm staying around quite a bit longer than I intended. It would just be rude of me to accept the position as a mod and than end up leaving before the end of the year. xD;



Well ok then. Now that you're posting less maybe I'll make it to 22,000 before you.


I'm probably going to stop coming here as often soon but whenever I find the time I shall post as much as I can and I will get to 22,000 before you. or maybe not.


----------



## Zhongda (Sep 17, 2007)

For some reason i have a custom one, not sure why.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Mengde said:


> For some reason i have a custom one, not sure why.



Well wouldn't you have had to ask for a custom title to get one? 

I'm assuming since you're an older member you got one when it was still allowed as a favor to members


----------



## Curry (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh. You're torture specialist with 1100 posts?

*>*

It's a pity I can't really spam


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 17, 2007)

^Don't dude. It'll do you no good anyways. 

7.40 ppd still.


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2007)

hmm somehow i wanna make it to 4k ;_;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

I need 700 more posts.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 17, 2007)

^demmmmmm >.<


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 17, 2007)

Lol I still have absolutely no idea how you managed to reach 13k posts since March, Yakushi Kabuto.

I need to start posting more outside the FC section, my postcount is hardly increasing at all these days. >_>


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2007)

I seem to post loads yet people like FMA9 have 4 times my post count in less time


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2007)

Curry said:


> Oh. You're torture specialist with 1100 posts?
> 
> *>*
> 
> It's a pity I can't really spam



I that true?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 17, 2007)

Loki said:


> hmm somehow i wanna make it to 4k ;_;



Having 4K rocks.


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2007)

i see youre having fun with it...i will join i 5 months then


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I seem to post loads yet people like FMA9 have 4 times my post count in less time



YK and TBH delete many of his posts because they are spam but they can't get all of them. Also his threads get my post count up even if I hate the effect he has on the HoU.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 17, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> YK and TBH delete many of his posts because they are spam but they can't get all of them. Also his threads get my post count up even if I hate the effect he has on the HoU.



I'm surprised kusogitsune got a post count cut yet Creator and FMA9 haven't gotten one yet. Creator and FMA9 always go off topic arguing about Tsunade in just about every thread.


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 17, 2007)

About 20 posts away from Special Jounin!


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 17, 2007)

Curry said:


> Oh. You're torture specialist with 1100 posts?
> 
> *>*
> 
> It's a pity I can't really spam


give me your password and i can get you there in no time...for a price 


my posting rate has been on the slow rise, which is awkward since i have less time to spend on here. i guess it's because i've began posting in the library as of late.

damn, dropped below 12ppd again 

EDIT: back to 12ppd now to secure it with more posting.


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm now a torture specialist


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually created two threads in the library and they were longer then 2 sentences. 

Here are the links if you want to see them.
[Poetical Praise] Jetstorm's tribute to Uzumaki Naruto

[Poetical Praise] Jetstorm's tribute to Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## C?k (Sep 18, 2007)

Posting in on hold. I'm like 40 votes down T_T


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Posting in on hold. I'm like 40 votes down T_T



I know. I was hoping you would come back before it ended and I am glad that you did. I will probably post a bit more and see if I can help you too.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

i was gonna vote for you DI...but i dun think you even know who i am. 

on topic: post count still on the rise. i'm making like 20+ posts a day, i even made a thread


----------



## C?k (Sep 18, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I know. I was hoping you would come back before it ended and I am glad that you did. I will probably post a bit more and see if I can help you too.


Well it aint over till the fat lady sings 


Bumi said:


> i was gonna vote for you DI...but i dun think you even know who i am.


Ofcourse I do. Just coz I haven't had the chance to ever speak to you _properly_ doesnt mean I don't know you...I've seen you around more than you think I have. 


> on topic: post count still on the rise. i'm making like 20+ posts a day


Mine went down by 5


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

now you made me feel bad 

i can link the match in my sig, and try to get you a couple votes.


----------



## C?k (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be cool of you!


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2007)

My post count just went down my about 20


----------



## Cromer (Sep 18, 2007)

I just made Torture Specialist.

And DI, you never did tell me what I did to make you HATE me.


----------



## C?k (Sep 18, 2007)

Izuko said:


> My post count just went down my about 20


Hax. Let's rebel 


Kumo's Cypher said:


> I just made Torture Specialist.
> 
> And DI, you never did tell me what I did to make you HATE me.


 I was kiddin dude. I don't really hate you, you seem pretty cool infact ^-^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, I am going to see if I can make 9400 today. 



> Well it aint over till the fat lady sings



Show them just who the hell we Blenderites are.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 18, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I was kiddin dude. I don't really hate you, you seem pretty cool infact ^-^



Oh, right.  Sorry 'bout dat... I just didn't know what I'd done to antagonize you. AS far as I know, the only person whose actually taken offence to my opinions is gabha, and I don't care.


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm a torture specialist...


...again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2007)

600 more posts.


----------



## Loki (Sep 18, 2007)

youre geting really close Jet


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I'm surprised kusogitsune got a post count cut yet Creator and FMA9 haven't gotten one yet. Creator and FMA9 always go off topic arguing about Tsunade in just about every thread.



I totally agree. They spam almost as much as Kusogitsune


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd say more


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

Aw man Jet you're almost there.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Jet only has 600 to go


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

there's a rumor going around that when jetstorm reaches 10,000 they gonna cut his post count in half for the lulz 

really congrats on nearing your goal jetstorm.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> there's a rumor going around that when jetstorm reaches 10,000 they gonna cut his post count in half for the lulz
> 
> really congrats on nearing your goal jetstorm.



This cannot be true


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

aw fxck that's not fair. >.>


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> This cannot be true



or i know something you dun know 



Qrαhms said:


> aw fxck that's not fair. >.>


don't tell lincoln but i was lieing. it's a secret though


----------



## Raizen (Sep 18, 2007)

Bumi said:


> or i know something you dun know
> 
> don't tell lincoln but i was lieing. it's a secret though


I ain't dumb Bumi 

EDIT:  12.00 posts per day once again!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 18, 2007)

God Damn Bumi. When did you start posting so much? It's not a lot but dammit you made made more posts than I did today.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I ain't dumb Bumi
> 
> EDIT:  12.00 posts per day once again!


oh shit, i didn't know people could see posts not directed at them 

 do the 12 post per day dance 



Yellow said:


> God Damn Bumi. When did you start posting so much? It's not a lot but dammit you made made more posts than I did today.


 i had nowhere to post, so i began posting in the library and more in the plaza (as much as was possible anyway). i just keep it up and my post count is on the slow rise. i been doing about 15-20 a day so it's pretty good for me considering i was previously making around 5-10 only.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol. Well I'm going to bed soon but I shall crush you tomorrow Bumi.

Lol. This is the first day in a long time that I haven't posted in the fanart section.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

They better not cut my postcount! 

My past posts are legit and I'm not using the um tags to get away with stupid messages. 

Going for 9500 today.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 19, 2007)

9500? That's 83 posts today, man. You sure you up to the task?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> 9500? That's 83 posts today, man. You sure you up to the task?



Look back at some of my previous posts in this thread. I was getting 100+ for quite a few days.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 19, 2007)

The biggest push I've ever done was 40+ posts a day to get to 1000. Normally I just lounge around the forums, and rarely make more than 3 posts a day.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> The biggest push I've ever done was 40+ posts a day to get to 1000. Normally I just lounge around the forums, and rarely make more than 3 posts a day.



I used to do that when I only stayed in the library. Now I visit several sections and get many a post in. 

I believe my current record 283 posts or something like that.


----------



## Metric (Sep 19, 2007)

I was doing ~100 posts a day a couple of weeks ago. In August i basically doubled my post count to 2000. But now i'm posting in areas where posts don't count, so the postcount is slowing


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Metric said:


> I was doing ~100 posts a day a couple of weeks ago. In August i basically doubled my post count to 2000. But now i'm posting in areas where posts don't count, so the postcount is slowing



How many tabs are you using? I have 3 going right now for NF and 2 are in off topic areas at the moment.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 19, 2007)

I use 4 or 5 tabs at any single point in time, but I hardly ever post in most of them, mostly beacuse I either lack something to say, or that something has already been said. And then there are the tard-quality threads, which I read, but hardly ever touch.


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2007)

How is 100+ per day even possible


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Izuko said:


> How is 100+ per day even possible



Actual spamming or a hell of a lot of time. I know of one man who could do that and his name is Kisame. One of the core members of GB.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 19, 2007)

Lots of newcomers have high posts so quick


----------



## Cromer (Sep 19, 2007)

I feel like handing someone my password and have him/her get me to 1600 as soon as possible.


----------



## Metric (Sep 19, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> How many tabs are you using? I have 3 going right now for NF and 2 are in off topic areas at the moment.



I only use 1 most of the time, i just look for easy topics to reply to, read the title, and spam a reply in the quick post box.

Though lately i've resorted to using one for FCs/ Blender/ CB, and one for serious areas.


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2007)

I only use one


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

> Lots of newcomers have high posts so quick



Many of them spam but there are also many legit ones. I think it is all the crap they put in the food nowadays. 



> I only use 1 most of the time, i just look for easy topics to reply to, read the title, and spam a reply in the quick post box.
> 
> Though lately i've resorted to using one for FCs/ Blender/ CB, and one for serious areas.



I almost always use the quick reply box. I quote things manually most of the time and I already know the codes for the smilies I frequently use. Try having two at a time for your posting needs.



> I only use one



Here is advice from me. Always have at least two tabs open in places where posts count. It makes the job that much easier.


----------



## Metric (Sep 19, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I almost always use the quick reply box. I quote things manually most of the time and I already know the codes for the smilies I frequently use. Try having two at a time for your posting needs.



Yeah i always use the quick reply box except when i'm quoting - i find its quicker to press the quote button the write the reply in advanced mode, rather than maually selecting, copy pasta the bits you want to quote.

But good advice for spamming posting nonetheless


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Whatever are you talking about Metric. I am no spammer outside of the Blender.


----------



## Metric (Sep 19, 2007)

Of course...9471 posts of pure thoughfulness and insight


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Metric said:


> Of course...9471 posts of pure thoughfulness and insight



More like 5500 of those. About 100 with the use of um tags and the rest are one-liners that are straight to the point and answer the thread question. 

9500. 

500 more to go!


----------



## chrisp (Sep 19, 2007)

YOSHA!! Just 110 more posts and then I'm finally a Senior Member!

And I just found out that the Sasuke arc is coming up!! YATTA!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

I noticed the last movie thread was deleted, I lost over 175 post, I got some catching up to do


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I noticed the last movie thread was deleted, I lost over 175 post, I got some catching up to do



Hey SC and welcome back. As you can see I am not that far from my goal. 

Yeah, I lost 2-3 posts and that is why i don't post in threads like those that often.


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Reached 5000  In 2 days i will be senior member.  Then with a bigger avatar i will get twices as more post.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> Reached 5000  In 2 days i will be senior member.  Then with a bigger avatar i will get twices as more post.



I don't hit mine until october 11th


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I don't hit mine until october 11th



 Unlucky, i had to wait all this time and now, finally. *Sigh of relief*


----------



## Felt (Sep 19, 2007)

Mines not until December


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

Creator said:


> Unlucky, i had to wait all this time and now, finally. *Sigh of relief*



remeber you registered a month before me


----------



## Creator (Sep 19, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Mines not until December



Unlucky.  Well atleast you have a picture of a HOT girl in your avatar.  



Sean Connery said:


> remeber you registered a month before me



  I waited for this for 6 months.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Mines not until December



I'd like to Garfunkel that chick


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

2400th posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats Renshi.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Jet 

@lol you still call me Renshi


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Thanks Jet
> 
> @lol you still call me Renshi



I have a habit of calling people by the name that I first see them with. 

I'll go for 9600 tomorrow.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a hard time keeping up when people change there names


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I have a hard time keeping up when people change there names



You can remember me with prison Break. From now on I'll always have something in my signature that is from Prison Break or at least related.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow I feel a little dumb, I actually thought that this was a thread that ranked members..Even though I have posted here before.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> You can remember me with prison Break. From now on I'll always have something in my signature that is from Prison Break or at least related.



lol, how true


----------



## chrisp (Sep 20, 2007)

Only 100 more posts, and hello Senior Member me! YOSHA!!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

You're too slow at posting Zarigani


----------



## Metric (Sep 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I noticed the last movie thread was deleted, I lost over 175 post, I got some catching up to do



Yeah i avoid the big conversation type threads for that reason. You should spread your posts across different threads to minimise the damage that landfilling will cause


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 20, 2007)

Metric said:


> Yeah i avoid the big conversation type threads for that reason. You should spread your posts across different threads to minimise the damage that landfilling will cause


That's what I did. 

But I'm moving like a snail compared to Jet.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2007)

I do the same. No point in trying to get post count fro those threads when you know it is going to get trashed. I only post in those for my own amusement. 



Qrαhms said:


> That's what I did.
> 
> But I'm moving like a snail compared to Jet.



Well I have been getting at least 40+ posts since May so that is why I seem to be moving so fast. Not to mention days where I get 100+ 

Just post at your own speed unless you absolutely want to postwhore to the max. I'll give you some advice if you want the latter.


----------



## Loki (Sep 20, 2007)

wow Jet only 500 to goo


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2007)

Loki said:


> wow Jet only 500 to goo



I will be Shinobi no Kami by Tuesday at the least. Anything less then that is failure in my eyes.


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 20, 2007)

I made it to 400!

Only 50 more and I move up a rank. ^^

[The sudden increase of 100 posts in the past few days is mainly due to my realizing that there are some interesting topics in the NF Cafe and Konoha Plaza. ]


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> That's what I did.
> 
> But I'm moving like a snail compared to Jet.



I was about 40 post to catching up to you until they deleted that one thread, the last movie you watched thread, then lost a good chunk of post


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2007)

138622	minutes until I'm a senior member


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

Izuko said:


> 138622	minutes until I'm a senior member



in the mean time enjoy this clip

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qupIHpsgGpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 20, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I made it to 400!
> 
> Only 50 more and I move up a rank. ^^
> 
> [The sudden increase of 100 posts in the past few days is mainly due to my realizing that there are some interesting topics in the NF Cafe and Konoha Plaza. ]



Congrats, Tsuki.


----------



## Loki (Sep 20, 2007)

I win you zaxx XDDD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 20, 2007)

Loki said:


> I win you zaxx XDDD



If I was trying, do you think I would have not been on those few days?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

excuses, excuses, less gangbanging, more posting lol


----------



## Sakure (Sep 20, 2007)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - *25,000*





ZOMG!
 who would make all this posts??? Only a super spammer would or he needed to be registered since 6 years or so


----------



## Loki (Sep 20, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If I was trying, do you think I would have not been on those few days?



i was kiding youre awesome ^^


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Zaxxon. ^^

Only like 587 posts until I can be a Senior Member! Huzzah!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I made it to 400!
> 
> Only 50 more and I move up a rank. ^^
> 
> [The sudden increase of 100 posts in the past few days is mainly due to my realizing that there are some interesting topics in the NF Cafe and Konoha Plaza. ]



Aren't there?  Had me hooked from the library.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

finally past the 1300 mark, now I still have more catching up to do


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2007)

400 more posts.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm about 30 behind before that thread was deleted


----------



## jRinoA (Sep 20, 2007)

*
WAHH!!! 30 more posts 'til I become a rookie -_______-

I should be more active here in NF then *


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 20, 2007)

Sakure said:


> ZOMG!
> who would make all this posts??? Only a super spammer would or he needed to be registered since 6 years or so


Kira yamato doubled that, and Yakushi Kabuto is well on his way 

just post in a lot of sections and stay consistent


----------



## Raizen (Sep 20, 2007)

Bumi's posting more than he did before


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 20, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 400 more posts.



One day I'll get there. I'm taking the slow and conservative passage. Which unfortunately includes lots of inactivity.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 20, 2007)

Sakure said:


> ZOMG!
> who would make all this posts??? Only a super spammer would or he needed to be registered since 6 years or so



Sayo, Cham Cham Trigger and Kira Yamato have all passed that and Yakuashi Kabuto is getting there. Well I don't think he will make it to 25k though.

396 more posts until I reach my goal.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 20, 2007)

^i think YK'll get it. it'll just take him a little longer now





Lincoln said:


> Bumi's posting more than he did before


i slacked today though. i have been on a slow rise with my post count lately. hopefully i can keep it up. only 191 more til next rank


----------



## Cromer (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't even know if I'll make it to 1500 before I stop posting altogether.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> I don't even know if I'll make it to 1500 before I stop posting altogether.



don't give up, follow your dreams, beefcake, *BEEFCAKE*


----------



## C?k (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm gonna try post to 3550 today


----------



## Felt (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll try and get to 1250


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 21, 2007)

il try to get 1300


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 21, 2007)

i'll try for 2312...one step at a time


----------



## Yellow (Sep 21, 2007)

Bumi said:


> ^i think YK'll get it. it'll just take him a little longer nowi slacked today though. i have been on a slow rise with my post count lately. hopefully i can keep it up. only 191 more til next rank



No. YK isn't gonna make it. His ppd rate keeps going down rapidly and sometimes he barely makes 10 posts a day. He'll never make it.


Jetstorm will probably make it to 25k if he keeps up that posting rate though!


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm almost at the ANBU recruit one!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 21, 2007)

You can do it, Tsu.


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 21, 2007)

Wooooo!

Almost there!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Bumi said:


> ^i think YK'll get it. it'll just take him a little longer now


YK's going slower than when he first joined. Probably because he's a mod now. 



Bumi said:


> i slacked today though. i have been on a slow rise with my post count lately. hopefully i can keep it up. only 191 more til next rank


You can do it


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2007)

Its my day off soo i wont post


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm gonna post like crazy since I have no school today


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2007)

ima not just becose i "dont" have it XD


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm getting close to Elite Jounin. Just 54 more posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> One day I'll get there. I'm taking the slow and conservative passage. Which unfortunately includes lots of inactivity.



Do you know if the advance search has been fixed yet? I am eager to know my current ranking among the top 100 posters on NF. 



> Jetstorm will probably make it to 25k if he keeps up that posting rate though!



That is if I can keep this up for a good while. I could be anywhere between 12,000 and 15,000 by the end of the year.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I wonder if I can make 45 posts by the end of today


----------



## Felt (Sep 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I wonder if I can make 45 posts by the end of today



I have a similar task if I'm going to get to 1250


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I have a similar task if I'm going to get to 1250



For you it's only 35 posts. I have 10 more posts to go then you.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm l337 for the second time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> YK's going slower than when he first joined. Probably because he's a mod now.


​


----------



## Yellow (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol. Kira. I thought Cham Cham was gonna surpass you but he's not posting as much as he used to a few weeks ago. You will be surpassed someday though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ​


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm an ANBU Recruit! Huzzah!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I'm an ANBU Recruit! Huzzah!



 Congratz Tsuki for finally getting there


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Hio (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah i'm finally a Jounin


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

25 more posts until Elite Jounin. I will make it


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

It is only a matter of time before peK closes the thread.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

Sadly, that's true


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 21, 2007)

dun worry u guyz can still make it (but remember not to post just to get a higher post count)


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> dun worry u guyz can still make it (but remember not to post just to get a higher post count)



That's what those spammers do.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 21, 2007)

hay guiyz wut's going in here


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Sayo


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 21, 2007)

never thought I would see Hio with green rep bars


----------



## Felt (Sep 21, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I'll try and get to 1250



I failed


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Its gonna be pain to get to 1,000 T_T!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm almost at 2500


----------



## //KirA.~ (Sep 21, 2007)

lol, three more post.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

HOW THE HELL DID YOU DO IT SO DAMN FAST??!!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

@Sasuke resize your sig to lower than 400x500 or a mod will remove it lol. And I just post damn fast at the speed of lightning


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

But the pic is gonna be ugly at that size


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

I mean the maximum size for a picture is 400x500 as long as it doesn't exceed that limit it's fine.

@ Elite Jounin


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats!! battlemod,vote time for posts!!! .


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

YESS!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!! MADE IT TO 1,000!!!!!!!!!! now all I need is to wait 4 more months ...sinior membership is gonna be pain...!!!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 22, 2007)

^lol, well, I'm finally only a few days away from being here long enough to be a senior member. How rediculous is that? --;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2007)

Only 300 more until 10,000!


----------



## Yosha (Sep 22, 2007)

12 more until missing-nin


----------



## Yellow (Sep 22, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^lol, well, I'm finally only a few days away from being here long enough to be a senior member. How rediculous is that? --;



I thought mods got all the benefits of senior membership+more? So why do you need it?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 22, 2007)

lol


----------



## Loki (Sep 22, 2007)

wow his good at shooting


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> wow his good at shooting



lol it does remind me of my army days


----------



## Cromer (Sep 22, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ​



 and  FTW!


----------



## Cromer (Sep 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Only 300 more until 10,000!



You can do it Jet!


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2007)

Damn i need to hurry and get out of S-class missing nin rank. We are constantly being hunted and killed by the chunins


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 22, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> ^lol, well, I'm finally only a few days away from being here long enough to be a senior member. How rediculous is that? --;


...never noticed it until I read your post. o_O


----------



## Brigade (Sep 22, 2007)

Still an Acadmey Student


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 22, 2007)

KingOfTheWorld said:


> Still an Acadmey Student



I command you to keep posting until I say stop, or I'll garfunkel your mother


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I command you to keep posting until I say stop, or I'll garfunkel your mother



Didn't you already garfunkel his mom?


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 22, 2007)

I made it to 500!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 22, 2007)

Yesh, an ANBU Recruit. 

...I'm gawd dem slow with posting nowadays. ;_;


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 22, 2007)

I only need a hundred more for Special Jounin, I think.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Only 300 more until 10,000!



Oh my god. I just realized this now. Your posts ... they are over nine thousand! Hopefully getting over 300 won't be as big a feat for you as it was for Xerxes.

I really like the rank I'm at now, and I just casually took a look at my next rank. It's "S-Class Missing-nin". Elite Jounin is so much better than that, I have to spend even more time here to get to the next level.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Sep 22, 2007)

just made chunnin yay its exciting to me since i cant psot alot since i have martail arts demos and school


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 22, 2007)

Special Jounin! 

Just 400 moar until 1,000. Senior membership here I come!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

Kittan said:


> Special Jounin!
> 
> Just 400 moar until 1,000. Senior membership here I come!




you got some catching up to do


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2007)

200 more!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 200 more!



damn


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> damn



It is within my grasp. Soon I shall join the ranks of the posting elite.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll get it in a day or two. ^^


----------



## Loki (Sep 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Only 300 more until 10,000!



WOW only 200 more XD


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

only 900 more until 6000


----------



## Felt (Sep 23, 2007)

25 posts left


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Heh....I actually done it! I've reached 1000 posts!! I feel power surging inside me!! Muahahahah!! YOSHA!! 

Now, if only a mod would make me a Senior Member!


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 23, 2007)

Gettin close to that 900


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, you didn't follow my words I see!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

almost at 1400


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to be a Senior Member!


----------



## Felt (Sep 23, 2007)

ANBU Squad leader


----------



## Loki (Sep 23, 2007)

Zarigani nice Sakura sig


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I want to be a Senior Member!



you know  how to apply for it, cause your eligible now


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 23, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> You'll get it in a day or two. ^^



200 posts in a day? Including that the posts are spread out even in non-counting subforums? I give it a week. But, whenever I see Yakushi Kabuto, he seems to have gone up by a couple hundred since the day before. I swear once it went up by 1000 in 3 days. I've been meaning to ask him how he does it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

1400     baby

100 more til my next rank


----------



## chrisp (Sep 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> you know  how to apply for it, cause your eligible now



Yeah, I have applied, but where are all the mods!?!


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 23, 2007)

96 post left till Special Jounin Rank


----------



## Yellow (Sep 23, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> 200 posts in a day? Including that the posts are spread out even in non-counting subforums? I give it a week. But, whenever I see Yakushi Kabuto, he seems to have gone up by a couple hundred since the day before. I swear once it went up by 1000 in 3 days. I've been meaning to ask him how he does it.



You can't get 200 posts in 2 days? Lol. That's easy. I get 80 posts a day without trying and 150 if I put some effort into it. You just have to post in a lot of sections and try to start on topic conversations in threads. This way you'll be replying to posts and gaining post count without even noticing it.



Zarigani said:


> Yeah, I have applied, but where are all the mods!?!


it usually takes 2-4 days.


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm getting close, next sub forum....bleach manga colorings!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow said:


> You can't get 200 posts in 2 days? Lol. That's easy. I get 80 posts a day without trying and 150 if I put some effort into it. You just have to post in a lot of sections and try to start on topic conversations in threads. This way you'll be replying to posts and gaining post count without even noticing it.
> 
> 
> it usually takes 2-4 days.



the most I posted in one day was 145 post


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 23, 2007)

YAY!!


----------



## littlefoxfire (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummm how does this rank thing go I'm very confused so help me!!!!


----------



## littlefoxfire (Sep 23, 2007)

Is anybody here to answer me tell me


----------



## littlefoxfire (Sep 23, 2007)

How does that happen tellme or is it how many times you reply to a post or post something. . . .  ? ? ? !!!!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 23, 2007)

^ read the first page


----------



## ?verity (Sep 23, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> YAY!!



lol

Ugh. I want to be a missing nin


----------



## littlefoxfire (Sep 23, 2007)

Really is Yondaime alive I want to know I hope so because I want it to happen


----------



## littlefoxfire (Sep 23, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> lol
> 
> Ugh. I want to be a missing nin



ummm . . .  I'm a newbie so tell me how I can survive in this thing


----------



## Mojim (Sep 23, 2007)

^ First of all, stop spamming in this thread. Basically right now you're posting in a section/thread that doesn't make you gain your posts, stop wasting your time. If you wanna know about Yondaime, go post at the Naruto Avenue section and that's where you can actually gain posts and your ranks. So start posting


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 24, 2007)

Yellow said:


> I thought mods got all the benefits of senior membership+more? So why do you need it?


They do, but I just want to be a senior member because it feels silly to not be one. 


			
				Nae'blis said:
			
		

> But, whenever I see Yakushi Kabuto, he seems to have gone up by a couple hundred since the day before. I swear once it went up by 1000 in 3 days. I've been meaning to ask him how he does it.


A couple hundred? Madness! I don't post nearly that much, it can only go down from here!


----------



## Dave (Sep 24, 2007)

you flatter yourself YK


----------



## chrisp (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm finally a Senior Member! Hahaha!! Power is surging inside me!!



I'm finally a veteran!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats. ^^


----------



## Mojim (Sep 24, 2007)

YK said:
			
		

> A couple hundred? Madness! I don't post nearly that much, it can only go down from here!


Yesterday I saw your post count was around 13300+...and now it's 13400+...  What you call that?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

less than 2 weeks to go til I hit senior member status


----------



## Felt (Sep 24, 2007)

I still have 92	days


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm getin close to 3,2k


----------



## chrisp (Sep 24, 2007)

Ahh...it feels so good being a Senior Member! I have stepped inside the ranks of greatness. Or is it into the ranks of greatness? Hmm..doesn't matter,  I'm a Senior Member now.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2007)

littlefoxfire said:


> Really is Yondaime alive I want to know I hope so because I want it to happen


This isn't the right thread to ask that but maybe he is.

That's been a part of my sig since I joined. I just never changed it because I'm hopeful he'll return someday.;_;


I'm gonna try to get to 3k by next week.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I made about 30 posts yesterday.....I haven't done that in a LONG time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

nine more. hopefully my posts (threads I've posted in) don't get trashed and I lose posts because of it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2007)

Only 100 more!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 24, 2007)

When you reach 9999 prntsrc it ya! ^^


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

go jetstorm go


----------



## Dave (Sep 24, 2007)

im almost were i was before my post slash


----------



## Neji (Sep 24, 2007)

I gained like 140 posts in around 8 months


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2007)

Neji said:


> I gained like 140 posts in around 8 months



Shit neji I just can't keep up with ya


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2007)

Neji, your posting speed makes us look like turtles in comparison. 



Dave said:


> im almost were i was before my post slash



I am glad to see that you are regaining what you lost Dave. Wait, didn't you have 4500 something before the slash? 

-edit-

Blenderites taking over The User Rank thread. 

Not to mention Zaru has a higher post count then me.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

Almost 1,100!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave said:


> im almost were i was before my post slash



I'm almost where I was before mine too. Just a couple hundred more.

Lol. Jetstorm, keep going.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

now I need to get 2000 posts in less than to months!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> now I need to get 2000 posts in less than to months!



quit your talking and more posting, and you don't hit senior member status til Feb 08


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

Lol I got 4000 rep points and 1000+ posts, I only need 900 more posts til 2000!. and 4 more months till Senior Member status!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 24, 2007)

you need 6 months of membership to go along with the 1000 post and 3000 rep points, I can't go senior member til next month


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 24, 2007)

oh zeus! I have to get my next 1000 posts as soon as possible to get out of this rank. this is going to be a long road, and considering I post ~30 posts a day it should take me 2 months (not including weekends and the midterms that will remove me from NF for a while). Anyway, wish me luck for my midterms, I might need it for one or two lectures.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh lol...I dunno how long i'm gonna stay at this current rank...i think this is the longest I've stuck in a rank. I used to post around 30-50 posts per day. But since that I've took a break from NF nearly 5 months ago...and now I returned back one week ago, I become lazy and don't have the enthusiasm to post like I used to.

On another note, I need 500 posts more to reach the next rank…it looks hard though >_>

@Jetstorm: 80 posts to go!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 25, 2007)

77 more to go for my next rank


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 25, 2007)

lol...20 posts today....I'm on a roll. XDDDDDD


----------



## Felt (Sep 25, 2007)

I am 1337


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 25, 2007)

Only thirty more to Special Jounin!


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 25, 2007)

49 posts left till the next rank, w00t!


----------



## C?k (Sep 25, 2007)

_Just_ another 500 til mine


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 25, 2007)

Only 25! I can get this by the end of today _eaaassy_.


----------



## Felt (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll get 1500 by Thursday


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 25, 2007)

...I'm getting slower for some reason.


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 25, 2007)

Less interesting topics to reply to, perhaps?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 25, 2007)

Quite right. X(


----------



## Loki (Sep 25, 2007)

damn Zaxx has more posts than i do


----------



## C?k (Sep 25, 2007)

Loki said:


> damn Zaxx has more posts than i do


Lets rape him


----------



## Loki (Sep 25, 2007)

ya he just got a new wife(im his old husband...) 

Now i need a wife tu, soo its gonna be 2-2 XD 

Btw. Made 4 posts today .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 25, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Lets rape him



LOL WHUT? :amazed



Loki said:


> ya he just got a new wife(im his old husband...)
> 
> Now i need a wife tu, soo its gonna be 2-2 XD
> 
> Btw. Made 4 posts today .



FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Iria (Sep 25, 2007)

I just made S Class Nin

woohoo


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 25, 2007)

Iria said:


> I just made S Class Nin
> 
> woohoo



Congrats, Iria.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll prolly remain a Kage for a long time unless I do something about it.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol Jet has one more post to go till Shinobi no Kami


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojim said:


> YK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call that getting less than 100 a day.  It would probably in the high 300s and went into the low 400s, so it could have easily been something like 50 posts.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 25, 2007)

I´ still havent reach to 2,5 K posts


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> When you reach 9999 prntsrc it ya! ^^



As you wish. 



Also I'm finally at...



 *10,000* 

  

 ​


----------



## Totitos (Sep 25, 2007)

good job Jetstorm


----------



## Yellow (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats Jetstorm.


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow! That's so cool. Congrats!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2007)

Gutts said:


> good job Jetstorm



Thank you. 



Yellow said:


> Congrats Jetstorm.



Thanks Yellow. 



Tsuki said:


> Wow! That's so cool. Congrats!



I never thought I would reach this point when I first joined.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 25, 2007)

YAYS FOR JET-DUDE!!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 26, 2007)

wooohhhoooooo!! congrats!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 26, 2007)

9998


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> YAYS FOR JET-DUDE!!!



Thanks Zaxxon. 



Qrαhms said:


> wooohhhoooooo!! congrats!!



Thank you. 



Izuko said:


> 9998



I'm back at 10,000 now.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2007)

so you did it eh? 


sweet...a I promised, you get it from me XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 26, 2007)

1700....was inspired by Jetsy.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 26, 2007)

There are waaay too many ranks.

...But I agree with the last one.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> 1700....was inspired by Jetsy.



Congrats. 

I am glad that I inspired you.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 26, 2007)

I think that those who have over 10 000 posts and been a member for at least a year(or maybe 2?), deserve the title Super-Senior Member/Veteran. Is 175x175 avatar possible?

Jetstorm for teh win!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 26, 2007)

Jes finally reached 10k! congrats!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I think that those who have over 10 000 posts and been a member for at least a year(or maybe 2?), deserve the title Super-Senior Member/Veteran. Is 175x175 avatar possible?
> 
> Jetstorm for teh win!



That would be so awesome but then that would most likely increase the amount of spam on the boards. 

Thanks a lot. 



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Jes finally reached 10k! congrats!



I must say that it took a bit of effort and patience but it was worth it.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 26, 2007)

Jet got to Shinobi no Kami!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Jet got to Shinobi no Kami!



My next rank is at 15,000.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 26, 2007)

damn I have some catching up


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 27, 2007)

I made it to Special Jounin!


----------



## shadow_shika (Sep 27, 2007)

hehe im chunin now. DDD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2007)

shadow_shika said:


> hehe im chunin now. DDD


Lol mere chuunin level


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol mere chuunin level



lol Itachi.

I've been trying so hard for the past two days, but I only went up by 100 posts. This is getting difficult, especially since i am unwilling to spam.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah...it's so nice to be a Senior Member. I've reached the top.


----------



## Kimimaro (Sep 27, 2007)

Yup. I don't really post as much after I gotten membership.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol mere chuunin level



Not everyone can be a Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Not everyone can be a Shinobi no Kami.



lol yes everyone can be...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol yes everyone can be...



I meant not everyone has the dedication. Out of thousands of members less then fifty of them have hit this rank.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I meant not everyone has the dedication. Out of thousands of members less then fifty of them have hit this rank.



By the time I get to "Shinobi no Kami" you will be "Shinobi no Megami". I'm willing to bet that I will have no life for the next couple of months and close that gap.

EDIT: I just checked our profiles, you have ~26 posts a day and I only have ~17. I'm going to have to get tips from serious posters to close it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> By the time I get to "Shinobi no Kami" you will be "Shinobi no Megami". I'm willing to bet that I will have no life for the next couple of months and close that gap.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked our profiles, you have ~26 posts a day and I only have ~17. I'm going to have to get tips from serious posters to close it.



Maybe unless you start outposting me or I go through a massive slow down. 

Quite the jump from when I was only at 5 ppd in March. It took quite a few 80-120 post days for that to happen.  

I'll pm you all of my tips if you keep them secret. I will reveal them at Blendercon.


----------



## Felt (Sep 27, 2007)

College is taking up too much of my time


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 27, 2007)

lol you still gonna go for 15k Jetsy? ^^


----------



## chrisp (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! That's a radical change in avatar and sig, Qrαhms!

I'm just happy I've reached 1000 posts. But how many think I will make 2000?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol mere chuunin level



Lol mere Shinobi no Kami level.


----------



## Felt (Sep 27, 2007)

100 more until next level


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Lol mere Shinobi no Kami level.



Shinobi no Kami sounds better than "Chill out with the damn posts". Hopefully when I get their I will have the option to change it.

EDIT: actually, did you have an Ergo Proxy avatar sometime this year? Well, after seeing it I decided to watch it and it turned out rather nice. I probably still wouldn't have known about Ergo Proxy otherwise.


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Lol mere Shinobi no Kami level.



haha now that was funny


----------



## Raizen (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so slow at posting now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 27, 2007)

*posting to check count, cause I forgot.* XDDD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

> Lol mere Shinobi no Kami level.



Ouch. 



> lol you still gonna go for 15k Jetsy? ^^



You know it.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 27, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it.



You only joined about a month after me......and your post count.......


*YOU'RE INSANE!!!* XDDDDD


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol Zaxx comes on when i go off XDD 

Zaxx dont post today, i need to catch up to ya


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 27, 2007)

Zaxxon is always too busy with da gang bangs to post, lmao


----------



## Raizen (Sep 27, 2007)

Idk what's happening to me. I barely post


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 27, 2007)

I will surpass you soon! and I think its because the forums are too boring for you.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You only joined about a month after me......and your post count.......
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE INSANE!!!* XDDDDD



My User title doesn't say "Aim for the top" for nothing. I am positive and ambitious but not insane.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol top. You'll never beat Kira.


----------



## sithroya (Sep 27, 2007)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000
 hehe


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Lol top. You'll never beat Kira.



It isn't literal. I would need to increase my posting rate by 5 in order to catch Kira anytime soon. 

It just means to reach the highest point I can with my current ability.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2007)

sithroya said:


> Chill Out With the Damn Posts - 25,000
> hehe



You should be more concerned with "genin" level. But, yeah, I kind of laughed when I saw that.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 27, 2007)

I predict Jetstorm beating Kira in post count


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 27, 2007)

How is it that my post count is steadily going _down_ instead of up?

Two days ago, I was Special Jounin. Now I'm down by like 14 posts. o_o


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 27, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> How is it that my post count is steadily going _down_ instead of up?
> 
> Two days ago, I was Special Jounin. Now I'm down by like 14 posts. o_o



they probally deleted a thread you posted alot in, I lost over 140 post when they delete the last movie you watch thread


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what I thought, but unless they deleted like four or five different threads, I wouldn't have lost 14.

I posted a ton in one thread, but it was like... 40 posts, not 14. o_O

And other than that, I spread them out pretty evenly, so there were maybe four or five per thread, if that.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 27, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> That's what I thought, but unless they deleted like four or five different threads, I wouldn't have lost 14.
> 
> I posted a ton in one thread, but it was like... 40 posts, not 14. o_O
> 
> And other than that, I spread them out pretty evenly, so there were maybe four or five per thread, if that.



That's crazy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2007)

SC, it would serious take some work to surpass Kira. 

Plaza is being reorganized by Iria and Viral so some of your posts may have been moved to the landfill or Chatterbox if you posted there.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait....I only made like 2 posts? 


damn.........


----------



## Sayo (Sep 28, 2007)

> EDIT: actually, did you have an Ergo Proxy avatar sometime this year? Well, after seeing it I decided to watch it and it turned out rather nice. I probably still wouldn't have known about Ergo Proxy otherwise.


Ah, yeh it's a nice anime, glad my avy's made you watch it, and yeh i idd had a few back sometime. 



Zaru said:


> Lol top. You'll never beat Kira.


Why not, if he (jet) keeps on posting with reaseneble activity and kira actually finds something else to do besides NF (doubt that) he'll surpass us all with time


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Ah, yeh it's a nice anime, glad my avy's made you watch it, and yeh i idd had a few back sometime.
> 
> 
> Why not, if he (jet) keeps on posting with reaseneble activity and *kira actually finds something else to do besides NF* (doubt that) he'll surpass us all with time



Blasphemy.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 28, 2007)

1,200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  100 to go!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2007)

100 until what?


----------



## Neko (Sep 28, 2007)

Havoc said:


> 100 until what?



You know till what


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2007)

Long time no see Neko, you repwhore.


----------



## Neko (Sep 28, 2007)

i havent been a RH in over a month 

Your late Havoc


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh that's too bad, I was gonna rep you too. 

Oh well.


----------



## Neko (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say no anyways 

Ive made 5 posts in 2 weeks


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2007)

Neko I have missed you. 

I see that Iria is you new idol. 

I'm surprised that people actually think I could even contend with Kira. 
I guess I shouldn't disappoint you guys.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 28, 2007)

25k not a big deal eh?


----------



## Loki (Sep 28, 2007)

I has not posted today


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> 25k not a big deal eh?



I'll only be anywhere in the vicinity some time next year.


----------



## Neko (Sep 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Neko I have missed you.
> 
> I see that Iria is you new idol.
> 
> ...



What!?!?!?!? No one is Neko's Idol 
only Neko is good enough to be Neko's idol


----------



## Loki (Sep 28, 2007)

youre my idol i mean just look at my set  

Neko Neko!!!


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 28, 2007)

Neko said:


> What!?!?!?!? No one is Neko's Idol
> only Neko is good enough to be Neko's idol



lol @ self-quote.


----------



## Neko (Sep 28, 2007)

Loki said:


> youre my idol i mean just look at my set
> 
> Neko Neko!!!



You only have a Cat set because your BG's GB's cat mascot if you werent you wouldnt have a neko set 



Hei said:


> lol @ self-quote.



Only Neko can quote Neko and make it seem hot


----------



## Loki (Sep 28, 2007)

nop i had a Neko set before i was GB's cat mascot...its becose i had that i gave myself that gb title.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 28, 2007)

Loki said:


> nop i had a Neko set before i was GB's cat mascot...its becose i had that i gave myself that gb title.



roffle waffle


----------



## Felt (Sep 28, 2007)

Catching up to Mr Connery


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 28, 2007)

finally made it to Special Jounin


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2007)

> What!?!?!?!? No one is Neko's Idol
> only Neko is good enough to be Neko's idol



Fine then but don't let it all go to your head. 

This crappy computer is slowing me down. It hurts when I think about Shinobi no Megami.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 28, 2007)

28 more to go


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 29, 2007)

now i have to work my way back up to 12 post per day


----------



## C?k (Sep 29, 2007)

Bonjour everyone >_>

My posts are liek way high..I don't remba posting to 3570's D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

> Bonjour everyone >_>
> 
> My posts are liek way high..I don't remba posting to 3570's D:



Well I guess you did more then you thought. As for me still have a ways to go for the next rank. T_T


----------



## Tsuki (Sep 29, 2007)

I worked my way back up to Special Jounin. ^^


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

I will get 1500 today


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I will get 1500 today



You're way too slow Izuko


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

Izuko (15.22 posts per day)
Lincoln (12.23 posts per day)


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Izuko (15.22 posts per day)
> Lincoln (12.23 posts per day)



I expected you to be faster than me by a lot. Get to 20.00 or higher then I'll consider you to own me in post count


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2007)

this is taking a long time, I only have 300 posts this week


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 29, 2007)

oh yeah 1500 baby


----------



## chrisp (Sep 29, 2007)

It doesn't matter when you're a Senior Member! YOSHA!!!




Hrm...sorry 'bout that. My next goal is of course 1,100.


----------



## pajamas (Sep 29, 2007)

Theres not even a reason to post anymore v__v


----------



## chrisp (Sep 29, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Theres not even a reason to post anymore v__v



I know! I have it all. Except mod powers.


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

Jounin :>
Time for bed now, although I expect some of my posts to have gone down overnight :<


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Damn that will take a while.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 29, 2007)

3,200 a good even number.


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Its gonna take fr eva to get to chill out with the damn posts.


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got to genin


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 30, 2007)

Taqito 43 said:


> Its gonna take fr eva to get to chill out with the damn posts.



Do you really wanna get there?

I mean.....Is it worth it? XDDDDDDD


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 30, 2007)

Taqito 43 said:


> I just got to genin



less bitching, more posting


----------



## Loki (Sep 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Do you really wanna get there?
> 
> I mean.....Is it worth it? XDDDDDDD



no its not.. xD


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 30, 2007)

^owh sh3t

..going for 1800 by then end of this week. ^^


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 30, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^owh sh3t
> 
> ..going for 1800 by then end of this week. ^^



LOL...Robin.


----------



## drummerboy01 (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont get that many post in all lot


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 30, 2007)

senior membership here i come!!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

lulz, you need 3000+ rep points before that lol. I need 3 more months here before I can get it. I have 4595 rep points,almost 1,300 posts and 3 months of membership.....o.o


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 30, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> lulz, you need 3000+ rep points before that lol. I need 3 more months here before I can get it. I have 4595 rep points,almost 1,300 posts and 3 months of membership.....o.o



got all that already


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 30, 2007)

Well then go ask for it!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 30, 2007)

11 more days to go til senior membership


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> 11 more days to go til senior membership



If they accept your request. I can imagine being denied.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> If they accept your request. I can imagine being denied.



I don't see a problem


----------



## Yellow (Oct 1, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> If they accept your request. I can imagine being denied.



They don't deny people who meet the requirements unless they've been banned for something extreme before and that's only happened once or twice.


----------



## Homura (Oct 1, 2007)

Today's the day where I get my senior membership :3


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats karin. 
hopefully it'll get approved today as well and you won't have to wait

the larger avy is nice 



my post count hasn't moved in like a week or two. getting back to 12 ppd could take longer than i anticipated


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2007)

lol 15,000


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yellow said:


> They don't deny people who meet the requirements unless they've been banned for something extreme before and that's only happened once or twice.



Thats a relief. I remember going to see how to join, then I saw that I needed to give a good reason as to why I should join, the pressure was too much. It was college applications all over again.


----------



## Hio (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait to be a senior member


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 1, 2007)

So many senior members nowadays. ^^

1800


----------



## chrisp (Oct 1, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> So many senior members nowadays. ^^
> 
> 1800



Hey! That's my line since I joined before you!

Just kidding, but I like the idea of Super Senior Member at 10 000 posts, 10 000+ rep and 2 years membership.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hey! That's my line since I joined before you!
> 
> Just kidding, but I like the idea of Super Senior Member at 10 000 posts, 10 000+ rep and 2 years membership.



By the time someone gets 10000 posts, they will be part of the select few (I think only 50 users are here), and will have WAY more than 10000 rep points. If someone isn't Celestial at 10000 they most likely troll on an epic scale and thus deserve no special privileges.

*lols,  just checked mine, at the rate I'm going I might not even be "Guardian of the faith" at 10000.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 1, 2007)

^^True true.  I havent been responded to yet about the senior member, but i did it last night, i realize it might take a while.  I can wait.  I only have two fingernails left now though....


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 1, 2007)

t-minus 10 days and counting


*Spoiler*: __ 



just got this from narutosimpson, way to F up my rep count

 The User Rank List 10-01-2007 02:44 PM al sharpton is greater than u'll ever be , yay!!~narutosimpson


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 1, 2007)

I just need the posts. I've got enough rep [since my first month] and I've been a member for like 7 months now.

I think that they should make the rep requirement for senior membership way higher, though. I mean... it's way too easy to get to. o_O


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 1, 2007)

New rank!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 1, 2007)

I will get to S-Class Missing-nin


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea too many seniors nowadays, but its just used for ppl for the ppm, really this is just a forum to hang out cause some of us have no lives, but what the hell, We are NF or naru tards


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 1, 2007)

DarkFire said:


> Yea too many seniors nowadays, but its just used for ppl for the ppm, really this is just a forum to hang out cause some of us have no lives, but what the hell, We are NF or naru tards



some of us do have lives, I work FT during the Day, and on my days off I spend time with my friends


----------



## pajamas (Oct 1, 2007)

With one click of my rep I can give someone enough to get senior membership


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow.

I'd ask for a rep from you, Pajamas, but I'm already like ten times higher than the necessary level for Senior Membership. =/

[I wouldn't mind a rep though ]


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 1, 2007)

pajamas said:


> With one click of my rep I can give someone enough to get senior membership



mine kinda helps out as well


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

pajamas said:


> With one click of my rep I can give someone enough to get senior membership



You rep for 2000? Anyway, I've gotten closer to the next user rank. I'm progressing faster than I thought but slower than what I would have wanted. After 4000, I might give it a rest (and study, midterms around the corner and I know more about Sasuke then about the Dorians).


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You rep for 2000? Anyway, I've gotten closer to the next user rank. I'm progressing faster than I thought but slower than what I would have wanted. After 4000, I might give it a rest (and study, midterms around the corner and I know more about Sasuke then about the Dorians).



damn I wish I could rep that much, I was at 8300 until narutosimpson f'ed my rep points up


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hey! That's my line since I joined before you!
> 
> Just kidding, but I like the idea of Super Senior Member at 10 000 posts, 10 000+ rep and 2 years membership.


I just realized you joined before me. :lol

And I think I'll never get to super Senior Member. >_____>


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

*ish still waiting to be accepted*


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 2, 2007)

lol just wait. My request took 2 days.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

I still need 364 posts before I can apply. =/


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 2, 2007)

364 isn't that much, trust me.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I've gotten 336 in like two weeks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> By the time someone gets 10000 posts, they will be part of the select few (I think only 50 users are here), and will have WAY more than 10000 rep points. If someone isn't Celestial at 10000 they most likely troll on an epic scale and thus deserve no special privileges.
> 
> *lols,  just checked mine, at the rate I'm going I might not even be "Guardian of the faith" at 10000.



I have 10,000+ posts and 60,000+ rep so I must be doin it rite. 

I haven't kept track of my number of posts but I would like to hit 11,000 by next week. Needed to cut back because NF was kiling my grades.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got a rep for like 1000 from some guy with 6,000+ posts. -laughs-

Now I've got 12,000!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 2, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I just got a rep for like 1000 from some guy with 6,000+ posts. -laughs-
> 
> Now I've got 12,000!



YEAH TSUKI!!!! WOOOO!!


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

-giggles-

Does anyone remember the link to the FAQ thing about Rep? It's like this thread, but for reputation status and stuff.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 2, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> -giggles-
> 
> Does anyone remember the link to the FAQ thing about Rep? It's like this thread, but for reputation status and stuff.



Sakura's FMB FC

I believe it's this one. ^^


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

Darn, I only give out 55 rep points. -_-

I'm eight points from 56, though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> -giggles-
> 
> Does anyone remember the link to the FAQ thing about Rep? It's like this thread, but for reputation status and stuff.



FAQ is on the very top of the page, right between "blogs" and "Member List". That rep faq needs to be updated because it says "for every 75 points of rep, you gain 1 rep altering power". Thats now changed to "for every 1000 points rep, you gain 1 rep altering power".


Tsuki said:


> Darn, I only give out 55 rep points. -_-
> 
> I'm eight points from 56, though.



Are you sure? It should be lower than that. Actually, don't try it out on me with red, just redo the calc. I would think it would be around ~40, not 56.


Jetstorm said:


> I haven't kept track of my number of posts but I would like to hit 11,000 by next week. Needed to cut back because NF was kiling my grades.


, yes, I know. I went from getting a 95% average to getting 84% (and dropping by the day). Hopefully next week I won't come here at all, midterms are _The Blind Hyuga_ level of serious business.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah, it says "for every 1000" now. 

[It'd be awesome if they went back to 75. ^^]


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 2, 2007)

1000 points?? dem rep meh >___________>



Jetstorm said:


> Needed to cut back because NF was kiling my grades.


----------



## Kunga (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the list nice overview.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost jounin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

*ish still waiting to be accepted to the prestigious senior members club*


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2007)

Closer to 2,5 K posts.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

I've crossed over the 3.5K mark, I can rest easy. (unless more of my posts are deleted). I actually have never had any of my individual posts deleted until recently, after I reached 3K. Yakushi Kabuto probably did away with 10 in one day (I swear I don't mean to spam YK!), and one or two others. I was hoping to have reached 10K without having any of my posts deleted, but I'm not as model a NF citizen as I thought.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

damn that Narutosimpson, he'll rue the day he crossed me and all the Transformers fans


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 2, 2007)

10k with no deletion? wow then u must post in spots where no one noes then, cause it might be the thread


----------



## Raizen (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so slow


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 2, 2007)

Karin said:


> *ish still waiting to be accepted to the prestigious senior members club*



you too? Im patient, but 2 days is enough time right??


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 2, 2007)

Woo, I got to 650!

I now give out 5_6_ points of rep.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 2, 2007)

I want my 2500+ back 

Anyways,im almost at my next rank


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I want my 2500+ back
> 
> Anyways,im almost at my next rank



I fell for ya man, I lost over 200 post when they deleted the last movie you watched thread


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> you too? Im patient, but 2 days is enough time right??



Apparently I didn't know that you had to pm the Mods personally to get the membership. I went to the User CP then to Group Memberships and tried to apply from there.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

Karin said:


> Apparently I didn't know that you had to pm the Mods personally to get the membership. I went to the User CP then to Group Memberships and tried to apply from there.



isn't that the proper way to do it anyway


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> isn't that the proper way to do it anyway



I thought that too, but several people had told me they would take forever to accept you if you did apply like that and that you would have to PM any mod to do it instead.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

Karin said:


> I thought that too, but several people had told me they would take forever to accept you if you did apply like that and that you would have to PM any mod to do it instead.



if you want a fast repsonse, Kira is the best one to contact


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> if you want a fast repsonse, Kira is the best one to contact



I contacted Gooba so it's all good. I never see Kira on anyways unless I'm blind or something.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 2, 2007)

Karin said:


> I contacted Gooba so it's all good. I never see Kira on anyways unless I'm blind or something.



hhhmmm, I usually see him on when I am online


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2007)

Woot, I am now a member long enough to ask for senior membership (since I joined at the veryyyy end of March). Anyone else think that such a thing is just rediculous? XD; Ah, fun times.

@Jetstorm: I am willing to bet you will surpass my count in a month, you better not disappoint me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Woot, I am not a member long enough to ask for senior membership (since I joined at the veryyyy end of March). Anyone else think that such a thing is just rediculous? XD; Ah, fun times.
> 
> @Jetstorm: I am willing to bet you will surpass my count in a month, you better not disappoint me.



I'm gonna laugh my ass off if he surpasses Kira before the year is over


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2007)

Any takers my making 100 posts today?


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Woot, I am now a member long enough to ask for senior membership (since I joined at the veryyyy end of March). Anyone else think that such a thing is just rediculous? XD; Ah, fun times.
> 
> @Jetstorm: I am willing to bet you will surpass my count in a month, you better not disappoint me.



Damn, we joined at the same time, and I've got a measly 600+ posts, whereas you have 13k. 

How do you do it?

Oh wait, I'll use you a competition to encourage me to post more!

I take back my admiration of you. -replaces it with angry sentence along the lines of "I will surpass you! I swear it! "-


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Damn, we joined at the same time, and I've got a measly 600+ posts, whereas you have 13k.
> 
> How do you do it?
> 
> ...



Post everywhere, but beware of the academy registration and steer clear of the FCs.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Woot, I am now a member long enough to ask for senior membership (since I joined at the veryyyy end of March). Anyone else think that such a thing is just rediculous? XD; Ah, fun times.
> 
> @Jetstorm: I am willing to bet you will surpass my count in a month, you better not disappoint me.



A month? 

That is too much pressure and I don't even know if I would get to 13,000 by the end of this month. 

I guess we will see how far I get YK. 



> I'm gonna laugh my ass off if he surpasses Kira before the year is over



Is this even mathematically possible? :S

Definitely not at my current rate. I'm still trying to pass TWF and Zaru.


----------



## Loki (Oct 3, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I want my 2500+ back
> 
> Anyways,im almost at my next rank



you can do it pajamas


----------



## chrisp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Woot, I am now a member long enough to ask for senior membership (since I joined at the veryyyy end of March). Anyone else think that such a thing is just rediculous? XD; Ah, fun times.
> 
> @Jetstorm: I am willing to bet you will surpass my count in a month, you better not disappoint me.



How did you get so many posts so fast?


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 3, 2007)

dem spent too much time with games and exams I hardly have time to post nowadays.


----------



## alocxeno (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry for the off topic

how do i check who has the highest number of posts ever or currently? Is there a ranking of top ten post counts?

And for those who ask why the heck i want to know
I want to take his/her avatar and put it on the altar to worship and pray to everday... so that my dreams of itachi, naruto and sasuke threesomes come true...


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 3, 2007)

^it wont do you good. really, just try to post a lot and keep it up.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

People will know you better if you stay active and a bunch of posts, well, thats what I did. :3


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> How did you get so many posts so fast?



Spamming the living shit out of NF He just operates at a higher frequency than the rest of us. Hardly ever is it one-liner spam, but rather good posts. Kind of reminds me on an old school poster named *Yashagoro*, but thats only because the avatars/sigs were both rather "is this a guy or a girl?".  as I write this I'm getting suspicious taht Yashagoro is actually amongst us disguised as a mod.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 3, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> Any takers making 100 posts today?


It used to be like that,. . . everyday.


----------



## Hio (Oct 3, 2007)

Sayo said:


> It used to be like that,. . . everyday.



wow How did you do that, and are you also dutch?


----------



## Felt (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't posted as often as I did a week ago


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 3, 2007)

Yay finally a senoir member.  I'm so happy, although now I have no true goal.  I guess I'll shoot for 1500 posts.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost there! 1,500 here i come!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 3, 2007)

Made it to 1,400 100 to go


----------



## chrisp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, but it doesn't matter if you're not a Senior Member.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow I been here for 10 months and got 3000, do I post too slow?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 3, 2007)

Hio said:


> wow How did you do that, and are you also dutch?



Should have asked me 2 years ago, still beats me, and yes I is dutch.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Spamming the living shit out of NF He just operates at a higher frequency than the rest of us. Hardly ever is it one-liner spam, but rather good posts. Kind of reminds me on an old school poster named *Yashagoro*, but thats only because the avatars/sigs were both rather "is this a guy or a girl?".  as I write this I'm getting suspicious taht Yashagoro is actually amongst us disguised as a mod.



Yashagoro=YK in case you didn't know.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 3, 2007)

almost halfway to 1600


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

So I just found out that my first post wasn't until last Christmas. 

I haven't even been posting a year and I got up to 10,000. Wonder where I will be when Christmas comes around again?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 3, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> So I just found out that my first post wasn't until last Christmas.
> 
> I haven't even been posting a year and I got up to 10,000. Wonder where I will be when Christmas comes around again?


You better be in church . Just kidding. I didn't even bother to lurk, I just jumped straight in. But I did take a 3.5 month vacation in May, so if I had been posting during that time, I might have had way more.

*I know Yashagoro was YK, I was just hopping to have him remember his newb days when he wasn't a mod.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You better be in church . Just kidding. I didn't even bother to lurk, I just jumped straight in. But I did take a 3.5 month vacation in May, so if I had been posting during that time, I might have had way more.
> 
> *I know Yashagoro was YK, I was just hopping to have him remember his newb days when he wasn't a mod.



I was being a good boy. 

Oh I see. Well I remember him back in those days and I was wondering who the hell he was and why he had like 7000 posts in 3 months.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd have more posts,but I only post in one place that gives you posts


----------



## ownageprince (Oct 3, 2007)

so what is the point of this thread now?? 
do ppl just post here to increase their post count?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 3, 2007)

ownageprince said:


> so what is the point of this thread now??
> do ppl just post here to increase their post count?



our post count doesn't increase here


----------



## ownageprince (Oct 3, 2007)

ohhh well no need to neg rep for that lolz..


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

haihz, the plaza is moving slow lately. X(


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my votes my spamming votes on different topics.


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to get 10k posts! 

But I ish too lazy...


----------



## C?k (Oct 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> So I just found out that my first post wasn't until last Christmas.
> 
> I haven't even been posting a year and I got up to 10,000. Wonder where I will be when Christmas comes around again?


Clearly I was secretly motivating you to post moar 

>___>

<___>


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2007)

Tsuki said:
			
		

> Oh wait, I'll use you a competition to encourage me to post more!


Good luck! And most importantly, have fun! 



			
				Zarigani said:
			
		

> How did you get so many posts so fast?


Very simply put, I spend too much time online and I have too many thoughts in relation to what everyone has to say.



Nae'blis said:


> Spamming the living shit out of NF He just operates at a higher frequency than the rest of us. Hardly ever is it one-liner spam, but rather good posts. Kind of reminds me on an old school poster named *Yashagoro*, but thats only because the avatars/sigs were both rather "is this a guy or a girl?".  as I write this I'm getting suspicious taht Yashagoro is actually amongst us disguised as a mod.


Heh, good times, ya silly. I never expected I would be a mod, it was the weirdest thing. I thought the smod who PMed me about it was kidding (I actually asked if it was a joke xD). I'm still a little sad that my rank is now a constant Mod as opposed to something that can change from time to time.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Very simply put, I spend too much time online...


Considering your join date and post counts...was it 18 hours a day? o_O


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2007)

Karin said:


> I want to get 10k posts!
> 
> But I ish too lazy...



You certainly need to put some work into that


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Clearly I was secretly motivating you to post moar
> 
> >___>
> 
> <___>





I wish I didn't keep missing you when you come online. 

Well I'll try for 10,600 today at the least.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

^By today?? 20 post per da was my breakneck record. >_____<


----------



## Loki (Oct 4, 2007)

......... lol


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^By today?? 20 post per da was my breakneck record. >_____<



I'm going to have a lot of time to kill when I get out of class.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm going to have a lot of time to kill when I get out of class.


High school must be fun. 



Loki said:


> ......... lol


True. 

But I set a new one today; 30+ for my rank. ^^


----------



## Cromer (Oct 4, 2007)

Hopefully I can make 1,200 today.

And Jetstorm, your post count jumps at a way insane rate these days. How do you do it?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 4, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I'm still a little sad that my rank is now a constant Mod as opposed to something that can change from time to time.



But you can have it changed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

> High school must be fun.



I'm not in High School anymore. 



> And Jetstorm, your post count jumps at a way insane rate these days. How do you do it?



I post in multiple sections.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

My bad. We pretty much the same then. Kill time after class. >______________>


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 4, 2007)

I told myself after the raw is released I would take a break for a week. May the immortals give me the willpower to do so. *summons up the resolve to carry out his bold plan*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

I've reached my goal for today. Just a little less then 400 more to 11,000.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2007)

*posts to check count* LOL


----------



## Loki (Oct 4, 2007)

yes you are losing by some XDD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2007)

Loki said:


> yes you are losing by some XDD



pfft.....3 posts.


----------



## Loki (Oct 4, 2007)

no 2 x   DDD


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

wtf, my post count went from 1559 to 778, this is bullshit cause I was days from hitting Senior Member status


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> wtf, my post count went from 1559 to 778, this is bullshit cause I was days from hitting Senior Member status



Oh crap they slashed your post count in half. 

That only happens when people are excessively spamming. Did you get a warning from a mod or something?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Oh crap they slashed your post count in half.
> 
> That only happens when people are excessively spamming. Did you get a warning from a mod or something?



excessive spamming, gee this has vash written all over it, and most of my posting for the past few weeks have been in here, the ava thread and Konoha theater

and as for warnings, nope didn't get any


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> But I set a new one today; 30+ for my rank. ^^



I had to post 80 times today to get my new rank


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

Taxman said:


> your post count was cut in half due to your pic spamming habits in the cafe



what a bunch of BS, but what ever, see you guys around


----------



## pajamas (Oct 4, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> excessive spamming, gee this has vash written all over it, and most of my posting for the past few weeks have been in here, the ava thread and Konoha theater
> 
> and as for warnings, nope didn't get any


Didn't you get slashed before?

Good thing they've only did it to me once >_>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I've got my 100 and am still going strong. 



Sean Connery said:


> what a bunch of BS, but what ever, see you guys around



See you.


----------



## Neko (Oct 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Well I've got my 100 and am still going strong.



 BOOOOOOOO!   Thats awesome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Neko said:


> BOOOOOOOO!   Thats awesome



Thanks for your sincerity Neko.


----------



## Neko (Oct 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Thanks for your sincerity Neko.



You welcome 








.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

Neko said:


> You welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many posts have you managed this week btw?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 4, 2007)

I need motivation.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 4, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I need motivation.



Griffith raped Caska in front of you.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 4, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> Griffith raped Caska in front of you.



:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Considering your join date and post counts...was it 18 hours a day? o_O


lol! No, no, only like 8 hours, which is still pretty insane.



Haze said:


> But you can have it changed.


Nope. Mod uniformity, the different colored names and user titles was confusing.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

give me my post count back


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 4, 2007)

Karin said:


> I had to post 80 times today to get my new rank


Ganbate, Karin-chan. 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> lol! No, no, only like 8 hours, which is still pretty insane.


Oh...in that case, I have about the same amount of time, to tell you the truth.
But I always linger aimlessly on the net instead of focusing my energy onto something. ._.

I need to spend more time on NF.


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Ganbate, Karin-chan.



I'm sowwy...


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 5, 2007)

Karin said:


> I'm sowwy...


oh noez 

I'm cheering up for you. >___<


----------



## Felt (Oct 5, 2007)

I lost 100 posts overnight :<


----------



## Cromer (Oct 5, 2007)

I spend 6 hours or more, but I could never hope to aspire to the post rate of YK.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 5, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> wtf, my post count went from 1559 to 778, this is bullshit cause I was days from hitting Senior Member status



lol....banned......again. XD


----------



## Sayo (Oct 5, 2007)

Post count slash fucks with people their minds


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2007)

300 more to 11,000.


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Mods are deleting thread and i loose posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 5, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Mods are deleting thread and i loose posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Try and avoid getting your "posts" hopes up. Just don't post in those shitty threads that will end up being deleted. But you can't prevent it if a quality thread becomes so spam ridden that it has to be trashed in its entirety.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 5, 2007)

Gutts said:


> :



But are you motivated now?


----------



## Felt (Oct 5, 2007)

I've lost 150 posts in the last 24 hours 

Damn landfill


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 5, 2007)

I lost like 10 or something...but it's still a lost. ;___;


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 5, 2007)

Post slash= mod fucked, dam


----------



## Raizen (Oct 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 300 more to 11,000.



Congratz Jet  Unfortunately I however am dropping down very fast


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 5, 2007)

One post left to 700!


----------



## Shmee (Oct 5, 2007)

anbu recruit, tight


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 5, 2007)

Sean Conney got banned again and has 800 posts


----------



## Chee (Oct 6, 2007)

7000 down, 1000 more to go.


----------



## C?k (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not bothered to post.

Why do people feel they must post more and raise their numbers? For the feeling of having posted into the thousands...on a _forum_?

Or to hope that the more posts they have the more attention and 'reputation' they will achieve on the forum itself? Thus leading to an increase of popularity and possible rise in rank?

Either way. I'm seeing no real sense as to why we should post just to raise our post count anymore...

=/


----------



## Loki (Oct 6, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I'm not bothered to post.
> 
> Why do people feel they must post more and raise their numbers? For the feeling of having posted into the thousands...on a _forum_?
> 
> ...



I agree ma sista


----------



## C?k (Oct 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> I agree ma sista


*high fives*


----------



## myle (Oct 6, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I'm not bothered to post.
> 
> Why do people feel they must post more and raise their numbers? For the feeling of having posted into the thousands...on a _forum_?
> 
> ...



Well said. We should post when we have something to write or when we want to reply to someone adding a little piece of info or express our arguments. Aren't you bored when you read spam posts?


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm slow today; need to post some. :\


----------



## C?k (Oct 6, 2007)

myle said:


> Well said. We should post when we have something to write or when we want to reply to someone adding a little piece of info or express our arguments. Aren't you bored when you read spam posts?


Exactly. It gets kinda old seeing people post 3-4 words in a debate thread for example that could be really successful and popular if it wasn't for these people. :/


			
				Qrαhms said:
			
		

> I'm slow today; need to post some. :\


----------



## Totitos (Oct 6, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> But are you motivated now?



that brought me bad memories


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 6, 2007)

@Divine: One of my obligation as an NFer.


----------



## Homura (Oct 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I'm slow today; need to post some. :\



I'm catching up to j00! 

But I need a break from this...


----------



## Totitos (Oct 6, 2007)

I´ll get 2,3 K posts today


----------



## hara_karikitty (Oct 6, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Exactly. It gets kinda old seeing people post 3-4 words in a debate thread for example that could be really successful and popular if it wasn't for these people. :/




Nothing beats "I agree. 10 char" 

When I first started posting I did feel inferior. But my opinion matters, hence why it now stems to more than "lol, good one OP" 

:/


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Post count slash....

I quit.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Post count slash....
> 
> I quit.



 That sucks Pajamas. You have to post more.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 6, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Post count slash....
> 
> I quit.


wtf happened to j00!? 



Karin said:


> I'm catching up to j00!
> 
> But I need a break from this...


I think you'll be able to overtake me with ease. ^^


----------



## C?k (Oct 6, 2007)

hara_karikitty said:


> Nothing beats "I agree. 10 char"
> 
> When I first started posting I did feel inferior. But my opinion matters, hence why it now stems to more than "lol, good one OP"
> 
> :/


Atleast there are a few members out there who still think like that *^_____^*


----------



## chrisp (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm..it seems pajamas got burned *rifleloadingsound* BURN!

I happy with Torture Specialist. Cool user rank.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

wow only 10 more ranks and like 24k more posts till i am god


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> wow only 10 more ranks and like 24k more posts till i am god



I would think you are closer to 21474k points away from being God.


----------



## Daenerys (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't get +rep, can't get respect, but one thing I can definetely get is post count. Watch me surpass all the other chuunins.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 6, 2007)

im almost at a thousand, for now i wont post in FC setcion as much, I NEED POSTS


----------



## Homura (Oct 6, 2007)

How much did Pajamas had before? *thinking around 2k*


----------



## Starber (Oct 6, 2007)

^ Something like that :/
&& your sig is cute 

He made like 200 posts today though <333

haha, I haven't posted anywhere where posts actually count in a longgg time


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2007)

I posted over 15 posts today


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

15 more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

Jounin!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I hit 1k...Again


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 6, 2007)

...that was fast...lol


----------



## pajamas (Oct 6, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> ...that was fast...lol




I know.Thats the most i've posted in weeks.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Meh. -_-

I want to get to 750 already!


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 7, 2007)

lol Pajamas's Retribution. 

Ganbate, Tsu.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 7, 2007)

gettin to that 1100 torture speicalist

i kinda liked special jounin, hayate ftw


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm tired of my current rank...it's been too long already -__-


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 7, 2007)

lol ur free already??


----------



## Mojim (Oct 7, 2007)

^ for the time being, yes...must wait until next week to become completely free.

On a side note, my posts up by 3...


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 7, 2007)

God, need more posts


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2007)

Just 300 more to go till S-Class Missing-nin


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm..to quit or not to quit....that is the question....


----------



## chrisp (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm..it feels weird having more posts than one who joined in 2004.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 7, 2007)

Do not quit.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hmm..it feels weird having more posts than one who joined in 2004.


Well I've been halved twice 


Qrαhms said:


> Do not quit.


........who are you?


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

Pj's. Why did your posts get cut? [/too lazy to read up on it]


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Pj's. Why did your posts get cut? [/too lazy to read up on it]


I made like 15 posts in the dub battledome and they were all "one line posts" .So they halved me.

Freaken biased.


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I made like 15 posts in the dub battledome and they were all "one line posts" .So they halved me.
> 
> Freaken biased.


Yeh, Coz I'm sure a lot of people do that all over the forums. Racisisisisism.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Yeh, Coz I'm sure a lot of people do that all over the forums. Racisisisisism.


:/  Indeed.


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

I like your smiley btw. It makes me smile


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I like your smiley btw. It makes me smile




Thanks


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Thanks


 I love it. They should make that apart of the NF smilies. We got some really shit ones that hardly anyone ever use on there =/


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I love it. They should make that apart of the NF smilies. We got some really shit ones that hardly anyone ever use on there =/


Dre made it for me xD ,But I asked the admins...no response yet.


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Dre made it for me xD ,But I asked the admins...no response yet.


We should make a petition!!!!!!!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> We should make a petition!!!!!!!


Another one 

Go for it if you want,But it would have to be jsbitch


----------



## C?k (Oct 7, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Another one
> 
> Go for it if you want,But it would have to be jsbitch


Remind me to do it when I'm less lazy. Don't get it wrong, I'll make it but I'm just too lazy right now


----------



## pajamas (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Remind me to do it when I'm less lazy. Don't get it wrong, I'll make it but I'm just too lazy right now


I posted in your penguin FC


----------



## Loki (Oct 7, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I like your smiley btw. It makes me smile



I like youre avy it turns me on


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 7, 2007)

Loki said:


> I like youre avy it turns me on



-same-


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 8, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Another one
> 
> Go for it if you want,But it would have to be jsbitch



:starber


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't even know what was going on in :starber. o_O


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 8, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I don't even know what was going on in :starber. o_O



They got rid of it. -_-


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 8, 2007)

I know, but what was the smily supposed to represent? -blinks-


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 8, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I know, but what was the smily supposed to represent? -blinks-



Hell if I know. XD


----------



## Felt (Oct 8, 2007)

It represents


----------



## pajamas (Oct 8, 2007)

Izuko said:


> It represents


It was more of a "" ,I know I got it uploaded


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it represents the opposite of .

:starber \=\ 

EDIT: Yush. Like Pajamas said.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Tsuki (Oct 8, 2007)

Yay!

I'm only two posts from Examiner! Huzzah!


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 8, 2007)

You're on a roll, Tsu.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2007)

this is taking way to long.

If I give someone my password would they be willing to post 400 posts in the next two days?





You wish.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 8, 2007)

Only 137 more posts to the next rank!


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 8, 2007)

Hell yeah, torture specialist.  The last rank sucked ass.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 8, 2007)

^Yea, true. I hated it too. >.<


----------



## Neko (Oct 8, 2007)

lol im not progressing at all


----------



## Popsicle (Oct 8, 2007)

only a few more to 750


----------



## Spiral Man (Oct 8, 2007)

lol i am now a missing nin


----------



## Neji (Oct 8, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> this is taking way to long.
> 
> If I give someone my password would they be willing to post 400 posts in the next two days?
> 
> ...


I can actually do that


----------



## FirstOneSitting (Oct 8, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> this is taking way to long.
> 
> If I give someone my password would they be willing to post 400 posts in the next two days?
> 
> ...



 i can...

well spamming then

since i always type more than 2 sentences per post..

 can't spam


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't wait to get S-class missing nin, sounds pimped


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 9, 2007)

might as well wait till the naruto series ends.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 9, 2007)

Anytakers my making ANbU Aquad Leader today?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2007)

14 posts in the last 3 days. lol college.


----------



## Loki (Oct 9, 2007)

jet do i see you slowing down a bit there ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2007)

Loki said:


> jet do i see you slowing down a bit there ?



I'll make up the difference when I'm online but mid-terms are serious business. 

I'll be at 11,000 before the end of this week though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 14 posts in the last 3 days. lol college.



words been spreading that you work with a doppelganger . How can I surpass you now ?


----------



## nkon (Oct 9, 2007)

i'll soon be an s-rank missing nin . YEs!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> words been spreading that you work with a doppelganger . How can I surpass you now ?



If I had one of those I would be at 25,000 by now. 

I would need to be very inactive and you would have to start posting at my rate.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm almost there! must...keep...posting...


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 9, 2007)

All of the topics I post in keep getting boxed! 

I've made my 779th post three times, and my 773rd post like six times.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 9, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> All of the topics I post in keep getting boxed!
> 
> I've made my 779th post three times, and my 773rd post like six times.



Try commenting on fan-art. XD


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 9, 2007)

Good idea! -goes to the fan-art section-


----------



## ~rocka (Oct 9, 2007)

GENIN lol only 100 posts ..


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 9, 2007)

hey the fitrst 100 is a big step...at least it was for me^^

ya gotta find out where you postl, and what suits you


----------



## pajamas (Oct 9, 2007)

50 to go lol

I would have over 3k right now


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2007)

I can see who repped me. Is it a tarp?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2007)

pajamas said:


> 50 to go lol
> 
> I would have over 3k right now



You can impress the nubs by being Luminary while having only 1000 posts.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 9, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> You can impress the nubs by being Luminary while having only 1000 posts.


I'm celestial


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm just an Honorable Bastion of Truth. =/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 9, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> hey the fitrst 100 is a big step...at least it was for me^^
> 
> ya gotta find out where you postl, and what suits you



lol...I remember hitting Chunnin in just one thread. LOL


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 9, 2007)

Less than 1,000 to God...


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 10, 2007)

*posts*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> hey the fitrst 100 is a big step...at least it was for me^^
> 
> ya gotta find out where you postl, and what suits you



I remember trying to get up to 50 posts being the hardest hurdle. Especially given that it took me my first 2 1/2- 3 months to do so...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

The lord of the post count graces us with his presence. 

*bows*


----------



## Loki (Oct 10, 2007)

lol Jet      .


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2007)

The hardest part for me was getting from 200 t0 500. Took me nearly 4 months.


----------



## RedxJericho (Oct 10, 2007)

its gonna take me forever to get my rank up


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2007)

Just 10 more posts! Just ten! *posts incessantly*


----------



## Loki (Oct 10, 2007)

nah look at my post count.. it took me almost 2 years and look at me now  

lol 3K xD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 10, 2007)

lol....LOKI!!!!! XDDDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> The lord of the post count graces us with his presence.
> 
> *bows*



Well, I officially retired after 50,000, so I'm like an ancient relic just passing by and such. 


I need to be inducted into some hall of shame fame so i can collect some checks


----------



## Freiza (Oct 10, 2007)

yet you went on to get another 1000......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> yet you went on to get another 1000......



Am I suppose to delete the comments I make when talking about anime I watch or manga I read? :S

I can't help it if my anime/manga habits enables me to talk with fans of particular series.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 10, 2007)

finally got to the next rep rank..paragon of hope

hooray!!  plus now there is names with reps...aweseom


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, I officially retired after 50,000, so I'm like an ancient relic just passing by and such.
> 
> 
> I need to be inducted into some hall of shame fame so i can collect some checks



I think you are pretty safe in your retirement home Kira. Nobody but Cham could touch you right now and I don't know how frequently he posts.

You really should get something for investing that much time in the forums. Who should give it is another thing entirely.

I'll be happy with reaching 25,000 like you, Cham, and Sayo.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Am I suppose to delete the comments I make when talking about anime I watch or manga I read? :S
> 
> I can't help it if my anime/manga habits enables me to talk with fans of particular series.



 

-repeats what Jetstorm said when Kira first got here-

Wow, my 806, which I afore I was so proud of, now seems like... one. o_o next to your post count. 

I hope I can get to 50k.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 10, 2007)

lol......I don't even know what it is anymore.


----------



## Hiraishin4 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man this is gonna take so long


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 10, 2007)

^^haha you best be gettin started.


----------



## RedxJericho (Oct 10, 2007)

so many posts so little time damn


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

I really want to get as much posts as Kira, but I don't want to have low rep when I do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2007)

Karin said:


> I really want to get as much posts as Kira, but I don't want to have low rep when I do.



I don't think that will be a problem for you. I got where you are only last week, and have triple the post count.  NPU/LSP negs are no fun.

Scary thing is that Kiri posts in places that don't count posts. Could easily have 100k by now if all sections counted.


----------



## Loki (Oct 11, 2007)

lol maybe i'll hit 3,3k soon


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2007)

Karin said:


> I really want to get as much posts as Kira, but I don't want to have low rep when I do.



You gotta do it rite then. Just posting doesn't get you much, or you're luminary with 10k posts like some other people here, lol.

Or you're ascendant or higher with 0 posts like some people


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Zaru said:


> You gotta do it rite then. Just posting doesn't get you much, or you're luminary with 10k posts like some other people here, lol.
> 
> Or you're ascendant or higher with 0 posts like some people



I should have been close to Ascendant by now but my rep flow seems to  have slowed down a bit. 

Only 70,000 right now and my posting has slowed down because of these blasted mid-terms. 2 of them are done now so I can get back to enjoying things more. 

lol Everlong


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2007)

School is a bitch for gaining rep.

My postcount increase has kinda slowed down ever since I stopped posting in the telegrams


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

How did that Blind Itachi thing get on my previous post? 

I thought something was missing in the Telegrams last week. I have been lagging behind on some series which caused me to not be able to post in a few threads. I think I can catch up and comment now until my papers start coming up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2007)

Zaru said:


> You gotta do it rite then.



I'm...doing it wrong?

*takes out notepad*
plz give me tips sempai!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2007)

Karin said:


> I really want to get as much posts as Kira, but I don't want to have low rep when I do.



I really don't get repped much. I'm just a product of the old rep system where reps use to count for much more. Under the "present day" rep system, rep power is so much lower. 

Which is probably a good thing given the number of rep whores :>_>


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Which is probably a good thing given the number of rep whores :>_>



Hm? What? >_>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

I guess I'll go for 10,850 today.



> Which is probably a good thing given the number of rep whores :>_>



The sheer amount of them is funny to me.


----------



## Felt (Oct 11, 2007)

My pount count has seriously slowed down since posting in the Blender


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Izuko said:


> My pount count has seriously slowed down since posting in the Blender



That happens to quite a few people. 

If I combine my posts from the Blender, Chatterbox, and everywhere else I must have been posting 150+ times a day.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't really care about user ranks anymore now that I'm a Senior Member. But I want my rep rank to go up


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I don't really care about user ranks anymore now that I'm a Senior Member. But I want my rep rank to go up



Start doing some winful things. That is the best advice I can give you.

Do not repwhore since that will only get you slashed.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 11, 2007)

^Yeah, that's like the first rule. 
But what winful things? My avy/sig/gif skills are non-existant.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Close to my goal for today. 



Zarigani said:


> ^Yeah, that's like the first rule.
> But what winful things? My avy/sig/gif skills are non-existant.



Funny posts, just giving helpful information, or doing something that is unique tends to do the job.


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

My goal is trying to get to Luminary and 2000 posts, hopefully I can achieve the latter today. :sad

*wishes I'd sign up on NF when the rep system was different*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

100 more until 11,000. 



Karin said:


> My goal is trying to get to Luminary and 2000 posts, hopefully I can achieve the latter today. :sad
> 
> *wishes I'd sign up on NF when the rep system was different*



I've been lurking since 05 so I feel your pain.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratz Jet. You'll be at 15,000 soon


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Congratz Jet. You'll be at 15,000 soon



I'm wondering if I'll hit it before the end of this year though. 15,000 posts in one year is freaking insane to me.

I'm looking at you YK.


----------



## Popsicle (Oct 11, 2007)

Examiner level reached


----------



## Homura (Oct 11, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm wondering if I'll hit it before the end of this year though. 15,000 posts in one year is freaking insane to me.
> 
> I'm looking at you YK.



I wish I had 10k posts before the year is over...

I'm looking at you Jetstorm.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like I could have 11,000 by tomorrow or Thursday depending on my motivation.



Karin said:


> I wish I had 10k posts before the year is over...
> 
> I'm looking at you Jetstorm.



Better apply yourself.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 11, 2007)

damn, YK does have a shitload, doesnt he??

wow, i wish i had that much time to do that


----------



## Loki (Oct 12, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> damn, YK does have a shitload, doesnt he??
> 
> wow, i wish i had that much time to do that



Its not a he its a she .


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Will not rest till I have 2000 posts and Luminary rank! 

I won't spam to get it of course...


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 12, 2007)

^eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh!???

j00 overtook mee!! 



Loki said:


> Its not a he its a she .


I thought she's a _he_ too.


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhh!???
> 
> j00 overtook mee!!



Aren't j00 proud of me sensei?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Going for 11,000.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 12, 2007)

Karin said:


> Aren't j00 proud of me sensei?


I'm proud of j00. 










...eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhh??
Jetsy goes green??


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I'm proud of j00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a green mean posting machine.


----------



## C?k (Oct 12, 2007)

Huuuuh?! I'm seeing green Jetty @_@


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 12, 2007)

wait, but on YK's deviantart, it say..."male/united states"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> Huuuuh?! I'm seeing green Jetty @_@



Your eyes don't decieve you. 

I wonder what effect this will have on my posting?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Your eyes don't decieve you.
> 
> I wonder what effect this will have on my posting?



Hopefully it will help you reach 15,000 posts even faster

I support you all the way Jetstorm, pierce the heavens with your new upgraded mod drill!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hopefully it will help you reach 15,000 posts even faster
> 
> I support you all the way Jetstorm, pierce the heavens with your new upgraded mod drill!



15,000 will be mine and nothing shall stop me. 

I always try to pierce the heavens so don't worry about that. Thanks for the support.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 12, 2007)

yay a new mod!! congrats


----------



## adevilinthedark (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha. 25000. Never gonna happen. At least not to me.


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 15,000 will be mine and nothing shall stop me.
> 
> I always try to pierce the heavens so don't worry about that. Thanks for the support.



Congrats Jetstorm we will be waiting at the finish line.
Only advice I have for you....
*"stay strong and believe in yourself"*


----------



## Charizard (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG!  jetstorms a mod! when did that happen?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 12, 2007)

Edicius said:


> OMG!  jetstorms a mod! when did that happen?



Today when I did your mom.


----------



## Homura (Oct 12, 2007)

It's over 2000!!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 12, 2007)

lol Mod


----------



## Neji (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm use the mod postwhoring thread in the HR


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the support Cloystreng, Shadow_nin, and Edicius.

How did you acquire that info Neji? I might have to take you in for questioning.


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2007)

You know what to do now Jet?


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 13, 2007)

Woah! Jest a mod!  how'd that happen..o.o


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Loki said:


> You know what to do now Jet?



Try not to get consumed by the HoU. 



-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Woah! Jest a mod!  how'd that happen..o.o



There was a need and I decided to respond to it.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you're great as a mod. It's time the HoU got another mod too . Just don't get eaten in there


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I think you're great as a mod. It's time the HoU got another mod too . Just don't get eaten in there



I haven't posted as much but the HoU is actually quite entertaining.


----------



## C?k (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I haven't posted as much but the HoU is actually quite entertaining.


I don't think I've posted in there for a year or so @___@

Should make it a priority to do so from now on lol


----------



## Totitos (Oct 13, 2007)

lol know you are gonna deal with all the spam in Hou


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I haven't posted as much but the HoU is actually quite entertaining.


Besides all the pairing threads, yeah it is.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Divine Intervention said:


> I don't think I've posted in there for a year or so @___@
> 
> Should make it a priority to do so from now on lol



lol I was surprised when i saw you post there. 



Gutts said:


> lol know you are gonna deal with all the spam in Hou



Delete, trash, and lock of course. 



Lincoln said:


> Besides all the pairing threads, yeah it is.



I haven't started debating seriously again but I did step into one a few days ago. There could be less of the though. -_-


----------



## Cromer (Oct 13, 2007)

Jet's now a mod!  Congratulations .

*goes to post in HoU*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> Jet's now a mod!  Congratulations .
> 
> *goes to post in HoU*



Thanks and I'll probably be going to bed soon. May hang around until 11,000 though.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't go to sleep until you hit 11,00 posts Jet


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 13, 2007)

Karin said:


> It's over 2000!!




Now that I'm done with my little project, I can start posting again. 



Jetstorm said:


> I'm a green mean posting machine.


Jet if you can hit 15k by by end of this month then you'll amaze me with your posting/modding ability. @__@


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2007)

Hullo there, I have a question 
I was gone for 5 days and when I came back (just a while ago) I discovered that I can already see who repped me. Is this normal? I mean, is it something that everybody has now?


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2007)

Can i spamm now? You got my back right jet XDDD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Do not spam please. 

Staying on-topic isn't that hard.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Thanks for the support Cloystreng, Shadow_nin, and Edicius.
> 
> How did you acquire that info Neji? I might have to take you in for questioning.


Omg Jet's a mod! That's cool! congrats


----------



## pajamas (Oct 13, 2007)

.....

Posting isn't fun anymore.


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2007)

Give pajamas posts bak


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks 6 tomoe.

@Crayons
The staff is giving this a trial run so yes this is normal for now.

11,000.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 13, 2007)

crayons said:


> Hullo there, I have a question
> I was gone for 5 days and when I came back (just a while ago) I discovered that I can already see who repped me. Is this normal? I mean, is it something that everybody has now?


Now that you mention it...yea, I can see it too. 



Jetstorm said:


> @Crayons
> The staff is giving this a trial run so yes this is normal for now.


Make it permanent, man.


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2007)

his done it again.

lol 11k


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Thanks 6 tomoe.
> 
> @Crayons
> The staff is giving this a trial run so yes this is normal for now.
> ...


So what is it like in the secret lair of staff confrence room?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 11,000.



Congratz Jet  Now start getting to 12,000 lol.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the answers 
I don't know if I should feel happy about this because I don't want people to kno wwhen I neg rep


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Same here crayons. Now I can't neg noobs anymore anonymously


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2007)

woot so close to missing nin


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 13, 2007)

This is taking far too long.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 13, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> This is taking far too long.



Really? I don't believe this


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> So what is it like in the secret lair of staff confrence room?



*C O N F I D E N T I A L*


----------



## chrisp (Oct 13, 2007)

What are you going to do when you reach 100,000 posts, Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> What are you going to do when you reach 100,000 posts, Kira?



I'm not going to reach that mark...ever. Nor, would I want to reach that mark.

I'm fine right where I am. I even slowed down on posting average.


----------



## Loki (Oct 13, 2007)

wow cool avy kira


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

Loki said:


> wow cool avy kira



Thanks, it's one of a series of Tomoyo avatar gifs, I've made


----------



## Neko (Oct 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks, it's one of a series of Tomoyo avatar gifs, I've made



You have a series?!?!
I shouldn't be surprised though


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 13, 2007)

I was away for two days, so I have some things to attend to.
Number one: Jet is a mod! Wooooooooooooo! [now I might consider foraying into the HoU from time to time. =D]
Number two: Darnit! I'm slacking off in my posting. 
Number three: Why is it that it's so hard for someone with 300 posts to get to 400, but someone with 14,400 finds it incredibly easy to get to 14,500? o_O


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Jet's doing a great job so far


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 14, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I think Jet's doing a great job so far


I concur.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2007)

1,100 Again...


----------



## Raizen (Oct 14, 2007)

Lol Pajamas.


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 14, 2007)

> Lol Pajamas.



:rofl pajamas, whats going on??


----------



## pajamas (Oct 14, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> :rofl pajamas, whats going on??


I got slashed....twice...


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 14, 2007)

It's hard to find good threads nowadays. :\


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 14, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> It's hard to find good threads nowadays. :\



even if I could, I'll never get my post count back to where it was


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2007)

^ hey sean connery and ur noob post count


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 14, 2007)

and the village idiot speaks


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2007)

> I think Jet's doing a great job so far





> I concur.



Thanks guys. I may need mental help because I'm actually having fun while modding the HoU. 

I need to find a balance so I can post in the Library and Blender more though.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 14, 2007)

900 seems to far away.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 14, 2007)

You can do it, Tsu.


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG! that's too much to post! T__T


----------



## Cromer (Oct 15, 2007)

900 is just a gumdrop away.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 15, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> 900 seems to far away.



I wouldn't know, until october 4th I had 1559 post


----------



## Die (Oct 15, 2007)

............. my post count is toooooooo little


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll never be satisfied until 10k, but even then I might get ambitious and aim for higher. I see my post count rate dropping very soon.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm starting to barely care anymore. -_-


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2007)

Then why you still have more posts than me Zaxx


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 15, 2007)

Loki said:


> Then why you still have more posts than me Zaxx



Because If I find a thread I like.....of course I'll post, dummy.


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 15, 2007)

_i luv that Rank list _


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

I may get to 11,100 but I'm not sure. I need to pay the Library a visit.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Jetstorm how does it feels to be a mod?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

Gutts said:


> Hey Jetstorm how does it feels to be a mod?



Pretty good actually.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 15, 2007)

I would be a terrible mod for Hou, reading Hou´s thread makes me want to kill myself


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

Gutts said:


> I would be a terrible mod for Hou, reading Hou?s thread makes me want to kill myself



lol I don't blame you.


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

Jetstorm stole my dreams! 

But congrats anyways


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2007)

Karin said:


> Jetstorm stole my dreams!
> 
> But congrats anyways



I'm sorry. 

Thanks for that though.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 15, 2007)

dang still 50 posts away from a new rank! eh i'll get there eventually!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 15, 2007)

1111


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

...finally, I'm getting some today.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

*laughs at Qrahms post count*

Kidding


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

Karin said:


> *laughs at Qrahms post count*
> 
> Kidding


I'll catch up to j00.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

The student has surpassed the master.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

Then be my master. <3


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't. My last student ended up joining the dark side. 

You might know him as Jetstorm.


----------



## Felt (Oct 16, 2007)

I need to pick up my pace, see if I can get 2000 my Monday.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

Karin said:


> I'm afraid I can't. My last student ended up joining the dark side.
> 
> You might know him as Jetstorm.


The more I want you to be my master. Karin-sensei


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

Karin-sensei...yeah that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

Pwease teach tis student the kamasutra of posting.


----------



## Homura (Oct 16, 2007)

But I'm no where near the God of Posting known as Kira Yamato, but I can say that you should post in every thread that you haven't already. Intelligently of course.


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Thanks for that though.



having green means alot of work


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 16, 2007)

My, what a fascinating thread.


----------



## Circe (Oct 16, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 16, 2007)

this is the third time I reach to 2300 posts.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 16, 2007)

Karin said:


> *laughs at Qrahms post count*
> 
> Kidding





Qrαhms said:


> I'll catch up to j00.





Karin said:


> The student has surpassed the master.



I pwn you both.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 16, 2007)

lol @ your avy.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 16, 2007)

.... People are bragging about their post counts in here?


----------



## Vance (Oct 16, 2007)

_*time to strat bragging*

Distracted out of the MD? _


----------



## pajamas (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanna get back to Jounin


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL....I wanna have guad 3's. XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2007)

Whoa, never thought to see Distracted out of battledome. We are humbled by your presence.

Pajamas:


----------



## Distracted (Oct 16, 2007)

No reason to be humbled by my presence I'm nothing special. I thought I'd make a trip around the forums and see what's going on.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 16, 2007)

Darnit... I've been so busy with homework and other stuff that I haven't been working on my post count.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't believe you're supposed to 'work' on your post count. Just responding to things alone is usually enough to keep it growing at a steady rate without being a troll.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, but it's okay to be working towards a certain goal.

Despite what a lot of people claim, post count and join date have a huge impact on how much respect you can command from older members with thousands of posts [such as yourself].


----------



## pajamas (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm the oldest regular member that still posts,and I'm only celestial and have a bit over 1,000 

I would have over 3k though...>______<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Yeah, but it's okay to be working towards a certain goal.
> 
> Despite what a lot of people claim, post count and join date have a huge impact on how much respect you can command from older members with thousands of posts [such as yourself].



At my stage it's usually the opposite. My image usually comes off as a person who has way too much time on their hand and must have no social life, etc....

Meh, I have a ton of family and friends, and lead a fulfilling life, unfortunately pre-existing health conditions have forced me home most of my natural born life.

But i think people seriously lose out on the whole forum experience when they make the whole postcount thing into a goal rather than just enjoying the process.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 16, 2007)

And kira is just cool like dat


----------



## Distracted (Oct 17, 2007)

I make no judgments based on someones post count or join date. I simply judge based off of their posts. I do notice a correlation between the content of ones posts and their join date and post count sometimes.

Then again I've often seen people with thousands of posts and they seem to be guided only by absolute stupidity.

I tend to get told I have no life as well considering I have an average of 30.22 posts per day. However, I have plenty of other things to do as well. I just happen to be a home body that doesn't like to party all of the time.

I have no goals in my post counts, I never have. Yet I have a rather high one... it just comes naturally I guess.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

pajamas said:


> I'm the oldest regular member that still posts,and I'm only celestial and have a bit over 1,000
> 
> I would have over 3k though...>______<



you got screwed just like I did, I was less than 400 post from hitting 2k, until they slashed our post counts in half


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2007)

What's up Distracted?

My post count is only so high because I have so many interests and that allows me to post in various sections. I wouldn't be able to post so much if I wasn't enjoying what I'm talking about which is similar to what Kira said.

I may have a certain goal but I'm not really rushing to reach it since I've already accomplished a lot with less then a year of activity.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2007)

You need an avy Jet


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 17, 2007)

Anbu WOOT! ^_^


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

You owe me rep or making that transparency for you Loki


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 17, 2007)

j00 should stop posting for a while.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2007)

Karin said:


> You owe me rep or making that transparency for you Loki



Yes i know..im out for now, i'll do that later ;D


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> j00 should stop posting for a while.



Why don't j00 make me? 



Loki said:


> Yes i know..im out for now, i'll do that later ;D



kkz!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I have rep justu left I will use 
^_^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2007)

Loki said:


> You need an avy Jet



Working on it but I haven't found suitable stock for what I want.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2007)

I see...wanna have a Catgirls one  

we'd be like twins

*soon 3,3k*


----------



## chrisp (Oct 17, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Working on it but I haven't found suitable stock for what I want.



Yeah, now that you're a moderator you need a good quality avatar, right?


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2007)

ya thats why im saying cat girl.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 17, 2007)

Jetstorm should be Jet
From Sonic O_O
Jet the hawk
Storm was also the really fat bird -_-


Edit:To stay on topic
Me like da post lolz the anbu rank me is r teh awesome rofl lamo chicken


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this somffin we should be talking in here?  

(Jet you should be teling this not me  )

btw.6 more to go.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Oct 17, 2007)

Special Jounin yo!


----------



## Cromer (Oct 17, 2007)

Seeing how much I've been posting lately, one might say I was trying to start a (badly one-sided) rivalry with Jetstorm and YK!


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2007)

^ lol, they will be as enthusiastic as Kakashi is with Gai's rivalry. After seeing that Jetstorm posted 1000 before I even got 800, I've realized I could never compete... however, now that Jet is a mod, maybe the rate will go down. We'll see next year.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder how high my post count would be if I actually cared. I technically post more than Vance does on any given day.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 17, 2007)

Must... get... to 900... by today...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Yeah, now that you're a moderator you need a good quality avatar, right?



I needed a quality avatar before and Only my last two ones were decent. 



KOJI DARTH said:


> Jetstorm should be Jet
> From Sonic O_O
> Jet the hawk
> Storm was also the really fat bird -_-
> ...



I'm most likely not changing my name. If I did I would probably just shorten it to Jet.

I had no idea that these were sonic characters. (Has not played Sonic since Sonic Adventure 2: Battle on GC)

@Distracted

That would be a lot because Vance posts quite often as well. O_o

@Nae'blis

I can't even rival YK at the moment.  TWF is my rival right now because he keeps looking down on me. 

The rate may go down. I most likely won't be having 7 straight dayss of 100+ posts like I did in the past.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 17, 2007)

TWF looks down on everyone. I asked him something about StarWars, he just .


----------



## Distracted (Oct 17, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I needed a quality avatar before and Only my last two ones were decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I post 30.22 posts per day
Vance posts 27.46 posts per day


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I just ment as your avatar you could use Jet not change your name to Jet the hawk XD
But yeah there characters from Sonic Riders

Edit: Forgot to stay on topic
Lol post count I have of 508


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2007)

Distracted said:


> I post 30.22 posts per day
> Vance posts 27.46 posts per day



How do you check this?


----------



## Distracted (Oct 18, 2007)

You can see it in someones profile. If you click on someones name in the forums you can go to their profile, including your own. You can also see your profile by going to 'Quick Links' at the top of the screen, you'll see a link to your own profile there.

Once there you'll see a persons name, avatar, custom title, user rank, and rep bar. When you scroll down you'll see their signature. If you look BELOW all of that you'll see a section called 'Forum Info' which has your join date, post count, *average posts per day*, and the options to find all of that users posts and more.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 18, 2007)

Man I only average 11.29 post a day. :-/


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 18, 2007)

Karin said:


> Why don't j00 make me?


j00 meany


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

I got to 893 last night, but then my computer lost it's connection at 11:37 and refused to get it back until the middle of the night, so I couldn't get the last seven posts. 

Oh well... I missed my deadline, but at least it wasn't my fault. ^^


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 18, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I got to 893 last night, but then my computer lost it's connection at 11:37 and refused to get it back until the middle of the night, so I couldn't get the last seven posts.
> 
> Oh well... I missed my deadline, but at least it wasn't my fault. ^^



at least you got to 900


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll try to at least have 11,250 by the end of the day.



KOJI DARTH said:


> Well I just ment as your avatar you could use Jet not change your name to Jet the hawk XD
> But yeah there characters from Sonic Riders
> 
> Edit: Forgot to stay on topic
> Lol post count I have of 508



Oh I see.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 18, 2007)

^You're inhuman. 

Oh Jet, ur a guy, right?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> ^You're inhuman.
> 
> Oh Jet, ur a guy, right?



50 posts in a day isn't inhuman You just need to post in more then one section. 

That I am. 30 more. 

Are you a guy or a girl btw?


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 18, 2007)

Since when is an ANBU Captain a higher rank than a Jounin???   

Well, if I can manage 150 posts a week, I'll have 2000 posts by the end of the month.  And you need at least that many to be somebody around here.  3000 is the new 1000.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 18, 2007)

you know you could just post well thought out ideas and discussions. I did that from the get go, my first 1500 posts were pretty much in the library with only a handful outside of it.

I was pretty well respected by the time I had reached 1,000 and not because of my post count.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

I try to only make intelligent, well thought out posts... For the past two days I've been making short ones in the NF Cafe, but that's mostly because some of them are so insanely weird and creepy that I can't even come up with a long response.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

Distracted said:


> you know you could just post well thought out ideas and discussions. I did that from the get go, my first 1500 posts were pretty much in the library with only a handful outside of it.



This is actually what happened with me before I expanded outside the Library.


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

I still have a good 250+ posts till I get to the next rank, maybe I should start posting outside the library and HoU more often.



Qrαhms said:


> j00 meany



Too bad for j00!


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 18, 2007)

I just post in fanart and manga colorings...

although its been a while since ive gone on a posting rampage and owned the whole page with posts...good times


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

Meh, I've reached my goal for today. Anything else just makes it better.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2007)

Somehow I increased my post count  I plan on hitting 3000 in the next couple of days


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

finaly over 1k, yet again, now I need 600 more to be where I left off at from the 4th


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> finaly over 1k, yet again, now I need 600 more to be where I left off at from the 4th



No matter how hard you keep trying to go up, the staff is always going to cut you back down


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, I've been posting for 6 hours but only have 2 posts to show for it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> No matter how hard you keep trying to go up, the staff is always going to cut you back down



oh gee real supportive


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> oh gee real supportive



Sorry for discouraging you, but I was just stating that they might cut you down again. Sorry about that


----------



## pajamas (Oct 18, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lol, I've been posting for 6 hours but only have 2 posts to show for it.


Thats exactly how I am


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Sorry for discouraging you, but I was just stating that they might cut you down again. Sorry about that



talk to the finger


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so close to 1,000 that I can almost taste it. 

I hope someone reps me for getting to it. =D

I'm not rep whoring.  I just think that I deserve a rep from someone for working so hard for so long and by getting here by making long, thoughtful posts. ^^


----------



## pajamas (Oct 18, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I'm so close to 1,000 that I can almost taste it.
> 
> I hope someone reps me for getting to it. =D
> 
> I'm not rep whoring.  I just think that I deserve a rep from someone for working so hard for so long and by getting here by making long, thoughtful posts. ^^


Done.


----------



## Neji (Oct 18, 2007)

negs                  .


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2007)

tsunade321 said:


> fghdghdfhfghhhgj



 GTFO noob


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Done.





Thank you! I didn't mean now, I meant when I actually get to 1,000, but a rep now is fine, too. =D

And thank you for not actually negging me, Neji. ^^


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2007)

700 more to 12,000.


----------



## x3 bright (Oct 18, 2007)

lols this is a great information thanks ^^; your a great helps.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the rep, Sean Connery. =D

[By the way, I'm a girl]


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Thanks for the rep, Sean Connery. =D
> 
> [By the way, I'm a girl]



my bad


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> my bad



It's fine. ^^

A surprising number of people do that. o_O

Well, I'll be changing my set once Dragon Outcast comes out, so maybe peopel will stop making the mistake. =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> It's fine. ^^
> 
> A surprising number of people do that. o_O
> 
> Well, I'll be changing my set once Dragon Outcast comes out, so maybe peopel will stop making the mistake. =D



would of helped if I looked at your profile, since I just saw your profile pic, but go figure


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> would of helped if I looked at your profile, since I just saw your profile pic, but go figure



Well, yeah, but that's a lot of effort for just one rep.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Well, yeah, but that's a lot of effort for just one rep.


 
 lol


----------



## Homura (Oct 18, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 700 more to 12,000.



Must you rub it in all of our faces?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Karin said:


> Must you rub it in all of our faces?



just ignore it


----------



## Distracted (Oct 19, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> It's fine. ^^
> 
> A surprising number of people do that. o_O
> 
> Well, I'll be changing my set once Dragon Outcast comes out, so maybe peopel will stop making the mistake. =D



You haven't heard of the rule that there are no girls on the internet? It's just a rule of thumb. Most peopel that post are guys, and the girls that are online tend to hide that fact due to the huge level of anonymity and immaturity that males exhibit online.

Plus it's alawys so awkward when you're horribly wrong about someone being a girl when they're a guy. We had this problem occur in the manga battledome.

There is a frequent member that used to go by the name Mae Shirayuki. We thought he was a she, and apparently he was so used to people calling him a 'her' that he eventually just gave up trying to correct people. However, we tend to get to know each other rather well in our small community of regulars.

So after a while we were curious as to whether Mae Shirayuki actually was a girl... which cause an awkward conversation to arise. Which was then followed by the pent up irritation of one man being revealed to all of us.

Now he goes by a different forum name...


----------



## Cromer (Oct 19, 2007)

Distracted said:


> You haven't heard of the rule that there are no girls on the internet? It's just a rule of thumb. Most peopel that post are guys, and the girls that are online tend to hide that fact due to the huge level of anonymity and immaturity that males exhibit online.
> 
> Plus it's alawys so awkward when you're horribly wrong about someone being a girl when they're a guy. We had this problem occur in the manga battledome.
> 
> ...



That is just wierd. Anyway the manga battledome actually scares me at times; there are so many logical people i.e. people who seem to be way more intelligent than me it's frightening. And I'm no slouch myself, (if I do say so myself!)


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2007)

I will get at least 5 post by the end of the weekend
I know Im crazy @_O WOOOOO


----------



## Loki (Oct 19, 2007)

hmm maybe i'll get to 3,4k in a year or two.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2007)

Karin said:


> Must you rub it in all of our faces?



I'm just staying on-topic. 

I really enjoy the fact that I need 4000+ posts to reach my next rank.


----------



## Loki (Oct 19, 2007)

lol no ranks for you mr. Jet XD


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

Distracted said:


> You haven't heard of the rule that there are no girls on the internet? It's just a rule of thumb. Most peopel that post are guys, and the girls that are online tend to hide that fact due to the huge level of anonymity and immaturity that males exhibit online.
> 
> Plus it's alawys so awkward when you're horribly wrong about someone being a girl when they're a guy. We had this problem occur in the manga battledome.
> 
> ...





I have noticed that. There are a couple of people on NF that I know tobe girls, such as Iria and Empress...

Crap, those are the only ones. o_o

I used to think that ~Kira Yamato~ was a girl, because of the "Kira" part. Kira sounds like a girl name to me. ><

And by "used to" I mean "up until a few weeks ago".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I'm just staying on-topic.
> 
> I really enjoy the fact that I need 4000+ posts to reach my next rank.



It really won't make a difference anymore since your rank won't change


----------



## Taxman (Oct 19, 2007)

I miss akatsuki....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol no ranks for you mr. Jet XD





~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It really won't make a difference anymore since your rank won't change



lol I just realized. I guess a better way of putting it is being in the next category. 



Taxman said:


> I miss akatsuki....



You guys decided to be all uniform before I even got the chance to try it out.


----------



## Curry (Oct 19, 2007)

100+ posts more till I'm Jounin. 

Hmmm but I want to be a Missing-Nin .


----------



## ~L~ (Oct 19, 2007)

I only have 622 posts.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

Now that I am nearing "Legendary Ninja" I am starting to look ahead and fear how long it will take to post the 2k required for the next level.

but lol at mods complaining about mod user rank. I'm sure many people here would give up their user rank for the rank of mod.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 19, 2007)

need 528 post to get back to where I used to be


----------



## chrisp (Oct 19, 2007)

Below me, blow me. Hehe..love it

Just about 200 more posts till my next rank. Erm..that seems much now that I'm a Senior Member.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm going to get to 1,000 today!


----------



## nkon (Oct 19, 2007)

900 to go


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2007)

lol sooo boring...


----------



## Starber (Oct 19, 2007)

lol, I think of made a total of one post in the past month & a half


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2007)

Starber said:


> lol, I think of made a total of one post in the past month & a half


Cause your never on ;___;


----------



## Starber (Oct 19, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Cause your never on ;___;



so true V____V


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

1,000! 

FINALLY! -victory dances-


----------



## Starber (Oct 19, 2007)

^ That means you can apply for seniorship now; congrats


----------



## Raizen (Oct 19, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> 1,000!
> 
> FINALLY! -victory dances-



Congratz 

@Yay 2900, just 100 more to go


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2007)

8 more to go...xD


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

Starber said:


> ^ That means you can apply for seniorship now; congrats


Already done. =D



Lincoln said:


> Congratz



Thankies. ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

100 until Legendary.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

Only 96 more, now!

[Darn, I should be competing with you, as we both joined in March]


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol 07er's.

Congrats


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 19, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Only 96 more, now!
> 
> [Darn, I should be competing with you, as we both joined in March]



Don't worry, you're beating me in what really matters , and it's not posts. 



			
				pajamas said:
			
		

> Lol 07er's.


lol modfuked post count. But, it seems to have gotten fewer than what it was the last time pajamas. Or am I tripping?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lol modfuked post count. But, it seems to have gotten fewer than what it was the last time pajamas. Or am I tripping?


Less?Its more than my last post halve >__>


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Oct 19, 2007)

*Hello. *


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Don't worry, you're beating me in what really matters , and it's not posts.



Oooh, really? What is it? =D


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 20, 2007)

2 months until i get to become a senior


----------



## Nahima (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww I wish I didn't read it in a way because I was having fun wondering what the next rank would be. Oh well it is helpful though!


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 20, 2007)

i want to be a senior member really quickly. just need 600 more posts.


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2007)

6dayz and youre there.


----------



## Felt (Oct 20, 2007)

100 posts per day?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Oooh, really? What is it? =D



Really, every post.

By Monday, everything should be fine.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 20, 2007)

I posted 100 posts in a day once i owned the debate and cafe forums.


----------



## Durandal (Oct 20, 2007)

Do posts count in here?


----------



## Starber (Oct 20, 2007)

^ No     .


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2007)

Durandal said:


> Do posts count in here?



lol              .


----------



## Arenthoki (Oct 20, 2007)

95 or so to go.


----------



## Loki (Oct 20, 2007)

Izuko said:


> 100 posts per day?



98 i think


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 20, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> i want to be a senior member really quickly. just need 600 more posts.



Not quite.

More like six hundred posts and a load of rep and five months more.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2007)

I should be back on my posting game by Monday. This limited computer access is a bitch.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 21, 2007)

yesterdy I boost my post acccount close again to 2,5K posts


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

Totitos said:


> yesterdy I boost my post acccount close again to 2,5K posts



it reads 2,433


----------



## sasuke khan (Oct 21, 2007)

kratos were you in naruto tribe as alpha one? and thanks for telling me the ranks


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

sasuke khan said:


> kratos were you in naruto tribe as alpha one? and thanks for telling me the ranks



O_o whuut???
erm, no


----------



## sasuke khan (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry lol there was an alpha one person and his name was kratos aswell..


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 21, 2007)

lol.. well, it wasnt me


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2007)

By tomorrow I shall be Jounin...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

I should be back to where I was in a few weeks  Hopefully


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 21, 2007)

Darnit.

I was about to say "I have more posts than Sean Connery!"

But I don't anymore.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2007)

It's appalling now. I spent literally 12 hours posting, and only went up by 40 posts.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2007)

All the user rank titles from here on out just get awesome for me, so I'm happy.


----------



## Windeath (Oct 21, 2007)

this is nice to kno


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, I havent posted a lot in a while.  I got to get on that sooon.


----------



## Homura (Oct 21, 2007)

At the beginning of this month I was posting likw 80-100 times a day, but now I slowed down to 30-50.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 21, 2007)

there should be a shitload of threads for me to post in now. elite jounin in no time


----------



## pajamas (Oct 21, 2007)

Bumi said:


> there should be a shitload of threads for me to post in now. elite jounin in no time


BUMI IS BACK


----------



## Raizen (Oct 21, 2007)

Bumi said:


> there should be a shitload of threads for me to post in now. elite jounin in no time



Where were you all this time Bumi?


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 21, 2007)

Broly said:


> Where were you all this time Bumi?


i have no fucking idea who you are 

i was living life, hangin with friends, getting a girlfriend, etc. 
but forcing NF to go on without my greatness was unfair so i came back ^_^


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2007)

pajamas said:


> BUMI IS BACK



pajamas, your name is missing from my control panel.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 21, 2007)

Bumi said:


> i have no fucking idea who you are
> 
> i was living life, hangin with friends, getting a girlfriend, etc.
> but forcing NF to go on without my greatness was unfair so i came back ^_^



Renshi/Lincoln


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 21, 2007)

Broly said:


> Renshi/Lincoln


oh, i remember you. 
i should go through the member name change thread to play catch up...too much work, fuck it

i'm bored of posting already *takes back previous claim about going up a rank*


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

never met you, but welcome back


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 21, 2007)

How do you give away all your rep points and post?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2007)

I finally have it.


----------



## Distracted (Oct 22, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> How do you give away all your rep points and post?



wow, just wow.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

I have just made a post. 



Im really geting close to Kira i can feel it.


----------



## Midomaru (Oct 22, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> How do you give away all your rep points and post?


If you somehow, in some ridiculous way manage to do that, Give all your rep points to Me.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

thegoodjae said:


> How do you give away all your rep points and post?



The staff doesn't do that anymore. You are a few months too late.


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

*sings the jetstorm theme tune*


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

´ ¯ ` ° ¤ . ¸ . ¤·´`·¤ . ¸ . ¤ ° ´ ¯ `


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks familiar =B


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

I love it


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

I wanna change it tbh...that and my avy :/


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

Dont 

youre avy is  (hot lol)


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

But it's so old now T_____________T


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

then change it..but only if it an awesome one ;D


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

c?k said:


> *sings the jetstorm theme tune*



Tejal!  

Where have you and Juicy Lucy been?! 

lol you mean that thing you wrote for me weeks ago? 

Also 600 more to go for 12,000. Zaru and TWF are getting farther ahead of me now.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

I has trust in you jet.


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> then change it..but only if it an awesome one ;D


Hmmm...I will try my best Loki! *salutes* 



Jetstorm said:


> Tejal!
> 
> Where have you and Juicy Lucy been?!


Kev-v-v-v-v-in 

Blame school, I've been swamped in homework and University stuff T___T


> lol you mean that thing you wrote for me weeks ago?


Yeh XD Do you still have it? 


> Also 600 more to go for 12,000. Zaru and TWF are getting farther ahead of me now.


ISn't being a mod meant to make you post faster? >_>


			
				Loki said:
			
		

> I has trust in you jet.


Niiiiiiiiiicely done =D


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> I has trust in you jet.



I know you do Loki and thanks. 



cæk said:


> Kev-v-v-v-v-in






> Blame school, I've been swamped in homework and University stuff T___T



Bah! Who needs education anyway? Welfare is where it's at. 



> Yeh XD Do you still have it?



I do but I will have to go back a few pages in my messages. 



> ISn't being a mod meant to make you post faster? >_>



It depends really. I can't spend as much time posting when I have to read through  pages of pairing debates or merge a thread that has been done 1,000 times over.

Not to mention I still post in the Blender and Chatterbox often enough. If I had my own computer I would be unstoppable.


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Bah! Who needs education anyway? Welfare is where it's at.


 Thats exaclty what I'm studying in politics XD





> I do but I will have to go back a few pages in my messages.



*Spoiler*: _A PM FROM ME MONTHS AGO!_ 



Get this, I was replying in User Rank Thread and I kept mumbling your name for some reason and....

Realised when you put all those exclamation marks at the end and stuff..you sound like some kinda super hero 

_JETSTROM_! *JETSTORM*!
Born with a body so deformed,
Bein' picked on and called boogerbreath,
Then he realised it was all a test,
His mighty ability of super strength,
What he knew was just a tenth,
What would soon be an unstoppable powers,
His only weakness those dam summer flowers,
Hay fever is sucha bitch
But fear not its justa glitch
On the road to which he will be...

...Forever and ever a mystery...

*JETSTORM JETSTORM!!*




Hahaha. Ah so random!


> It depends really. I can't spend as much time posting when I have to read through pages of pairing debates or merge a thread that has been done 1,000 times over.
> 
> Not to mention I still post in the Blender and Chatterbox often enough. If I had my own computer I would be unstoppable.


Hmmmm...if anything being a mod has ...slowed you down. Thats just ironic dude D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

c?k said:


> Thats exaclty what I'm studying in politics XD



A very dirty business at times. Many unfulfilled promises and slander. 



> *Spoiler*: _A PM FROM ME MONTHS AGO!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now everybody knows about it. 



> Hmmmm...if anything being a mod has ...slowed you down. Thats just ironic dude D:



I haven't had a 100+ posting day since Tuesday. 

It has slowed me down but I should bounce back shortly. I hope to be at 12,000 before this month is over at the least.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

c?k said:


> Thats exaclty what I'm studying in politics XD
> *Spoiler*: _A PM FROM ME MONTHS AGO!_
> 
> 
> ...




LOL XDDD

-


----------



## Cromer (Oct 22, 2007)

Given how it sounds, then I'm already a demi-mod, since I usually enjoy my NF best when I read through EVERY SINGLE THREAD I see, and LOL hard at the retards, and leave without posting! Given how much time I spend on NF, I should probably have 5000+ posts by now. :sad


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 22, 2007)

I do that too, but if the topic doesn't interest me or doesn't have any potential for funny responses, I don't read it. I do find a lot of the posts from senior members very amusing. =D


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2007)

Why do other people want there post count to go up? Like, if it is a reason other than moving up in ranks. Initially mine was just so that I could get out of the lame ranks, I probably wont be satisfied until Shinobi no Kami.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 22, 2007)

For me, it's just a matter of goals. I'm never satisfied just 'being there'. I want to be different, to stand out. I don't like being ignored just because 'I'm a noob'. And basics: you don't stand out when you've got like 200-300 of decent posts. Nothing special, but every post packing paragraphs and punctuation e.t.c.


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> A very dirty business at times. Many unfulfilled promises and slander.


Sea of politics..polluted by toxic shit...*trying to sound philosophical* 


> Now everybody knows about it.


B-B-But it's a good song T_T


Loki said:


> LOL XDDD
> 
> -


SEE LOKI LIKE IT! 

Right..or you laughing at my lame rhyme? T_T


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

cæk said:


> Sea of politics..polluted by toxic shit...*trying to sound philosophical*



It is a messy business so be sure to bring plenty of sanitizer.



> B-B-But it's a good song T_T



It is very amusing. But I don't want it to spread and only you have permission to sing it. 



> SEE LOKI LIKE IT!


 
Right..or you laughing at my lame rhyme? T_T

lol could be either one but probably the ladder. 

I'm going to try for 11,450 by the end of the day.


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 22, 2007)

My posting has slowed down since I got to Senior Member. I know that in order for my post count to get respect it needs to be way higher... But oh well.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

cæk said:


> Sea of politics..polluted by toxic shit...*trying to sound philosophical*
> 
> B-B-But it's a good song T_T
> 
> ...



i I likes it ;D


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> It is a messy business so be sure to bring plenty of sanitizer.


XDDDDDDD


> It is very amusing. But I don't want it to spread and only you have permission to sing it.


But ofcourse! I'll make my own outfit and all =P


> lol could be either one but probably the ladder.
> 
> I'm going to try for 11,450 by the end of the day.


Go kevvvvviviviviviviviinininnini! 


Loki said:


> i I likes it ;D


Phew.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin is tha Jets name?  ;_;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

c?k said:


> XDDDDDDD
> 
> But ofcourse! I'll make my own outfit and all =P



I can't wait to see it. 



> Go kevvvvviviviviviviviinininnini!



My motivation has increased. lol almost there now. 



Loki said:


> Kevin is tha Jets name?  ;_;



possibly.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my is Andreas


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2007)

Andreas? What?


----------



## C?k (Oct 22, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I can't wait to see it.


Oh you'll like it 


> My motivation has increased. lol almost there now.


*dances*


Loki said:


> my is Andreas


 


Zaru said:


> Andreas? What?


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Andreas? What?



yes


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> my is Andreas



lol isn't that Zaru's name too? 



cæk said:


> Oh you'll like it



I think I like where this is going. 



> *dances*



*Is captivated*


Just a bit more to go.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 22, 2007)

Really? Dang it, we should start that again. How come though? For people saying I was stupid for  saying how to give away all reps and post, that was allowed you know.


----------



## Yunus (Oct 23, 2007)

The user rank names are impressive =P

~Yunus


----------



## bijuu231 (Oct 23, 2007)

kira yamato should be demodded temporarily so i could see
'Chill Out With the Damn Posts'


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2007)

Jounin!


----------



## C?k (Oct 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> lol isn't that Zaru's name too?


Wata coinki-dink! 


> I think I like where this is going.





> *Is captivated*


*steals wallet*


> Just a bit more to go.


You did it <3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

c?k said:


> Wata coinki-dink!



I know right? 



>







> *steals wallet*



You got me. 

Well played TJ. 



> You did it <3



Hurray for me. 

I'll probably only have time to get to 11,500 today since I have loads of stuff to do.


----------



## Homura (Oct 23, 2007)

69 till next rank...whatever the hell that is. *didn't bother to look*


----------



## Hio (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, I'm a Missing-Nin


----------



## C?k (Oct 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I know right?


S'like destiny 


> You got me.
> 
> Well played TJ.


*checks out contents of wallet*

*mutters*..._McDonalds coupon, stamps, comdom, 3 toothpicks...and...4 dollars? What huh....JUST 4 DOLLARS?! _


> Hurray for me.
> 
> I'll probably only have time to get to 11,500 today since I have loads of stuff to do.


Yeh thats an ambitious goal O_o


----------



## Neko (Oct 23, 2007)

I actually made it over 1600 but since its convo posts its gonna drop again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

cæk said:


> S'like destiny



You can't escape it. 



> *checks out contents of wallet*



I didn't know you were so forceful TJ. 

Not that I have a problem with you going into my pants. 



> *mutters*..._McDonalds coupon, stamps, comdom, 3 toothpicks...and...4 dollars? What huh....JUST 4 DOLLARS?! _



Those coupons come in handy. 

Too bad I'll never get to use that condom. 

Those 4 dollars are my last and I need that for gas. 



> Yeh thats an ambitious goal O_o



It was like less then 20 so I figured it would be easy. I'm skipping class now so I'll probably end up with more.


----------



## C?k (Oct 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You can't escape it.


*hums the great escape song*


> I didn't know you were so forceful TJ.
> 
> Not that I have a problem with you going into my pants.


You know you like a woman dominating you 


> Those coupons come in handy.
> 
> Too bad I'll never get to use that condom.


It's used already...DUMDUMDUMMMMMMM! 


> Those 4 dollars are my last and I need that for gas.


Gas? GAS?! You ride a bike to school 


> It was like less then 20 so I figured it would be easy. I'm skipping class now so I'll probably end up with more.


Oh yeh O_o. Well should be easy. But, why are you missing class mr?!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

c?k said:


> *hums the great escape song*
> 
> You know you like a woman dominating you



I wouldn't mind giving it a try in the future. 



> It's used already...DUMDUMDUMMMMMMM!







> Gas? GAS?! You ride a bike to school



I seriously wish I could. Freaking oil companies and their plot to make us all poor with high gas prices! 



> Oh yeh O_o. Well should be easy. But, why are you missing class mr?!



lol almost there now. I don't feel like going for the 3rd day in a row and I don't even have my rough draft completed or my required sources. Basically, I'm digging myself into a hole. 

I want to get to 11,500 before noon.


----------



## C?k (Oct 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I wouldn't mind giving it a try in the future.


Oh my, Kevin! 


> I seriously wish I could. Freaking oil companies and their plot to make us all poor with high gas prices!


Bastards. It's a conspiracy...all a conspiracy *dramatic fade into background*


> lol almost there now. I don't feel like going for the 3rd day in a row and I don't even have my rough draft completed or my required sources. Basically, I'm digging myself into a hole.
> 
> I want to get to 11,500 before noon.


Thats not good XD I did that once...I regretted it and alsmot cried to win back those 6 hours of sleep I lost T_____T

what time is it? >___>


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

c?k said:


> Oh my, Kevin!



Don't get any funny ideas and don't even think about using juicy Lucy to help your cause. 



> Bastards. It's a conspiracy...all a conspiracy *dramatic fade into background*



There are many of those. Too bad a lot of them are in this country and people think nothing of them. 



> Thats not good XD I did that once...I regretted it and alsmot cried to win back those 6 hours of sleep I lost T_____T



I always do this and never learn my lesson. 



> what time is it? >___>



11:30 am here. 

It is probably better to take this to pms before this becomes a spam infested thread and is closed. >_>


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2007)

A time to live...


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm gonna try to get to 2,500 by December 25th. =D


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I've reached my goal for today with 45 minutes to spare. Where to start?


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2007)

cæk and Jet are funny.. talking about 4 things at the same time xD


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 23, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Well I've reached my goal for today with 45 minutes to spare. Where to start?



I only need to make like fifty posts a day to hit 2,500 by December.

I think I may cut it back to the 25th of November, or maybe even the 12th of November [fifteenth birthday].

Then I'd need to make more than 100 posts every day until November 12th.

Do you think I can even do that? 

EDIT: I'm stupid. -_-

I forgot that I'm not starting from zero.

By the end of the day, I'll have at least 1,100. [maybe 1,111. =D] so I only need to get 1,400 more. Which is much more possible.


----------



## Loki (Oct 23, 2007)

i need to keep this pace and i'll be 6,3k in 2 years


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool! =D

And you have enough time left over to have an actual life!

Unlike me.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2007)

If I made all my posts in post-count enabled areas today, I'd have crossed 1600 already :rofl


----------



## Slips (Oct 23, 2007)

Komanda said:


> If I made all my posts in post-count enabled areas today, I'd have crossed 1600 already :rofl



If Blender posts counted I'd have 30k odd


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

^ lol ....id be 20+


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 23, 2007)

I have like 2,500 in one FC alone.


----------



## Hatake_Phoenix (Oct 23, 2007)

omg then i'll never get beyond being a damnd academy student!

shimatta.....


----------



## Homura (Oct 24, 2007)

I want to have 4k posts by the end of the year and 10k by April.


----------



## Loki (Oct 24, 2007)

How can i get to -100k posts?  

some1 modfuck me


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 24, 2007)

5 MORE POST!
Until have have five more posts O_o
WOOT

Edit: WOOT 555 XD


----------



## Sayo (Oct 24, 2007)

Loki said:


> How can i get to -100k posts?
> 
> some1 modfuck me



Nah, just some threads been deleted you prolly posted in...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 24, 2007)

Sayo said:


> Nah, just some threads been deleted you prolly posted in...



I lost a few today also


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 24, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Darnit.
> 
> I was about to say "I have more posts than Sean Connery!"
> 
> But I don't anymore.



Justice is served!


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 24, 2007)

I havent posted in a bit


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Justice is served!



silly girl


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 25, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> silly girl



I have silly goals. 

But I doubt that I'll hit 2.5k by my birthday, so oh well.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm no longer in a posting tizzy. But it was never gonna last anyway. I made my first 1000 b/w December and August. I made the next 600 in September and October. Going back to normal mode soon...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I have silly goals.
> 
> But I doubt that I'll hit 2.5k by my birthday, so oh well.



lol, at least when I rep you know, you'll get a good boost


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 25, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol, at least when I rep you know, you'll get a good boost



w00t!


----------



## kankurofangirl001 (Oct 25, 2007)

*??*

Eh?

xoxo

Ayame


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> w00t!



this asshole just cost me 500 rep points

Paris Hilton's Trip to... 10-25-2007 09:54 PM Luneas- No more Paris Hilton EVER!!!


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm trying to get 20 or more posts a day, it's going suprisingly well.


----------



## nkon (Oct 26, 2007)

900 more to go


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

9 more till new rank. >_>


----------



## Felt (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm more interesting in rep than posts nowadays


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I care about both.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Omg you rep whores


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm no rep whore


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not?

I am.

It's too bad you're not, I would've repped you.


----------



## C?k (Oct 26, 2007)

*molests havoc*

Peace.


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

.......


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

You disappoint me Karin.

I had you on my buddylist on everything, and now I find out you're not a repwhore.

Such a shame.


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Can I retract my previous statement?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes you may.


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

*retracts statement*

Now where's my rep?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Omg Karin you repwhore.

Sorry, I don't rep repwhores.


----------



## Felt (Oct 26, 2007)

lol   havoc


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Never said I was one in the first place. 

Knew you were going to pull something like this anyways.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm out of rep.


----------



## Loki (Oct 26, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Omg Karin you repwhore.
> 
> Sorry, I don't rep repwhores.



 of course


----------



## Totitos (Oct 26, 2007)

:repsHavoc


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys. All your chakra are belong to me.

Anyway, I'm angry at Loki , and you Totitos, but my post rate has drastically declined. 1800 more posts to Kage.


----------



## Loki (Oct 26, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Hey guys. All your chakra are belong to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm angry at Loki , and you Totitos, but my post rate has drastically declined. 1800 more posts to Kage.



WHY at me  ?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 26, 2007)

Nae y u b h8in


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2007)

Just kidding, I love you guys *in a non homosexual way* .


----------



## Loki (Oct 26, 2007)

good <3 

XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 26, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Omg Karin you repwhore.
> 
> Sorry, I don't rep repwhores.



I just had a raging lol


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 26, 2007)

I won't mind repwhores.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 26, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I won't mind repwhores.



o rly       ?


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 26, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I won't mind repwhores.



I get a good lol on the ones you send me


----------



## sgtbash1985 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Ok*

Dang that last rank is pretty funny. I want to get that rank


----------



## Loki (Oct 27, 2007)

sgtbash1985 said:


> Dang that last rank is pretty funny. I want to get that rank



I bet you can do it.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 27, 2007)

13 more and I finally restore my post account.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

Academy Teacher? Iruka?  I have little motivation.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 27, 2007)

^Trust me, it will get better when you reach 500 posts.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 27, 2007)

*Sigh* So far away..


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 27, 2007)

*Is there going to be a rank for more than 25,000 posts.....?*


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 27, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Is there going to be a rank for more than 25,000 posts.....?*



nope                .


----------



## pajamas (Oct 27, 2007)

~

lol i dont feel like making a couple more posts


----------



## Shamcooly (Oct 27, 2007)

Heck, I would be surprised if anyone could get 25,000 posts!!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 27, 2007)

Shamcooly said:


> Heck, I would be surprised if anyone could get 25,000 posts!!


FAQ

FAQ


----------



## Shamcooly (Oct 27, 2007)

pajamas said:


> FAQ
> 
> FAQ




Holy goodness!! 52,000+?!?!?!? Wow that's awesome!!


----------



## Totitos (Oct 27, 2007)

8 posts more!!!!


----------



## Shamcooly (Oct 27, 2007)

Totitos said:


> 8 posts more!!!!




8 until what?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 27, 2007)

to get my new rank :amazed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL...Imma goin at snails pace. -_-


----------



## Shamcooly (Oct 28, 2007)

Totitos said:


> to get my new rank :amazed



Ohhh haahaha you've already gotten it. Elite jounin >.< I wish i was one of those


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

I got that anbu squad leader, I'm getting closer to where I left off

256 more to go


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm still short about 4k till Shinobi no Megami.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2007)

You aren't the only one Vance even though mine won't show.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> You aren't the only one Vance even though mine won't show.



this will cheer you up
kakasaku amv


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

Lulz, the unavoidable flaw of mod-ship.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> Lulz, the unavoidable flaw of mod-ship.



lol, watch my video for a laugh


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Sean Connery ._


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Sean Connery ._



I love the end

I'll have what he's having


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Your sig is pure win.

If only I could rep ya. _


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Your sig is pure win.
> 
> If only I could rep ya. _



lol, I know, I'm kinda maxed out for the day also, damn this 24 hr limit, you'll rue the day you crossed me time limit


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_I guess repwhores like us would change the forum's rep if we didn't have seals, eh?_


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

Ive started to post again

me and my low post number


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

Dun worry, who needs a post count when you have looks? 
















dun ban meh


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

You should have said who need post when ya have rep


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_ Sadly, I have posts, but barely any rep._


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

I actually dont have much myself


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Since when is Celestial low rep? 

Now you're being modest._


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Vance said:


> _I guess repwhores like us would change the forum's rep if we didn't have seals, eh?_



lol, how true


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

Its always been low

Trust me 50k is low


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Good to see a fellow Repwhore, see you later Sean Connery, stay orgasmic. 

@Angel

If 50k is low then I'm basically a n00b._


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> Its always been low
> 
> Trust me 50k is low



I am barely over 10k now


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats cuz u guys probably cause trouble or gets negged


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

most of the people who rep me have a slightly higher rep score than mine, your rep pushed up another 100 points


----------



## Loki (Oct 28, 2007)

I have low rep tu


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Loki said:


> I have low rep tu



lol yours is higher than mine, raisin-gun the douche just negged me for my paris hilton thread and I lost 30 points


----------



## Sagara (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't worry, you'll feel better once you pos me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm maxed out for 24 hrs


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe if we signed up at NF way before the rep system was changed maybe we would all have higher rep levels right now lol


----------



## chrisp (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow. Compared to you guys, I'm just an ameba. I only have 7k rep.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 28, 2007)

fuck finally I restored my post account


----------



## Starber (Oct 28, 2007)

^ congrats totipie


----------



## Totitos (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks Starby


----------



## Felt (Oct 28, 2007)

1800 by the end of today


----------



## pajamas (Oct 28, 2007)

I rep for like 300 and somethin
And neg for like 150



I still need 5 posts


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2007)

it's taking so damn long...


----------



## pajamas (Oct 28, 2007)

100 more posts to get back to my original rank


----------



## Loki (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you once had 2,5k posts Pajamas


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

I never lost any posts


----------



## Totitos (Oct 28, 2007)

I did ......


----------



## Loki (Oct 28, 2007)

You had 3k or soo posts right?


----------



## Totitos (Oct 28, 2007)

I lost like 500 posts.lol


----------



## Neko (Oct 28, 2007)

I will try to reach 2k before departure


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 28, 2007)

I eed to get to 1k!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 28, 2007)

Loki said:


> I think you once had 2,5k posts Pajamas


Well back to jounin


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 28, 2007)

i need 1k


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 28, 2007)

I have no motivatin...but at least I'm not losing posts faster than I gain them. lol


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> I will try to reach 2k before departure



To where are to departing?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2007)

I wanna be Shinobi no Megumi.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

pajamas I'm on the same rank as you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 28, 2007)

Angel said:


> I never lost any posts



Me neither.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 28, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Me neither.


i did when they split the plaza and created the chatterbox. but i was new and had basically no posts anyway so it was all good 

and now i have hit a wall and it will probably take me months just to get to 2500


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 28, 2007)

Bumi said:


> i did when they split the plaza and created the chatterbox. but i was new and had basically no posts anyway so it was all good
> 
> and now i have hit a wall and it will probably take me months just to get to 2500



ok, I guess I'm lying......I've posted in a few threads that ultimately got trashed or moved. 

EDIT: I thought you ppl meant lost as in taken away by a mod.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Oct 29, 2007)

I've lost loads of posts over the years. 

I remember when they deleted the whole food section etc.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 29, 2007)

There was a food section?


----------



## pajamas (Oct 29, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> There was a food section?


Yeah,never used it though.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 29, 2007)

oh noez teh food section


----------



## Felt (Oct 29, 2007)

ANBU Captain


----------



## Tsuki (Oct 29, 2007)

I've slowed down so much since I hit 1,111. 

I guess I've just lost all of my motivation. o_O


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 29, 2007)

So very close to becoming God..


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 29, 2007)

Just posting to see post count.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 29, 2007)

Why is there a 450 and not a 400?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 29, 2007)

this is spam center


----------



## Shodai (Oct 29, 2007)

Missing nin in 124 posts 

Where can I find Rep ranks


----------



## Loki (Oct 29, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> this is spam center



and youre the king of it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 29, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Missing nin in 124 posts
> 
> Where can I find Rep ranks


the FAQ

User has been to hell and back:   -2,000,000,000+ 
User is the scourge of the forum: -1000 to -2,000,000,000        
User is demon spawn:         -800 to -999
User is a sword of despair:         -600 to -799
User pollutes the gene pool: -400 to -599        
User 's infamy is contagious:      -250 to -399    
User should be left alone; it bites: -150 to -249     
     User sucks: -50 to -149    
User has a little shameless behaviour in the past: -10 to -49         
User is an unknown quantity at this point: -9 to 9        
User is on a distinguished road: 10 to 49         
User will become famous soon enough:     50 to 149    
User has a spectacular aura about: 150 to 249         
User is a jewel in the rough: 250 to 349         
User is just really nice: 350 to 449         
User has much to be proud of: 450 to 649     
     User is a splendid one to behold: 650 to 749         
User is a name known to all: 750 to 999         
User has much to be proud of: 1000 to 1499         
User has a brilliant future: 1500 to 1999         
User is a glorious beacon of light: 2000 to 4999         
User is a paragon of hope: 5000 to 9999         
User is a honorable bastion of truth: 10,000 to 14,999     
     User is a guardian of the faith: 15,000 to 24,999         
User is Luminary: 25,000 to 49,999         
User is Celestial: 50,000 to 99,999         
User is Ascendant: 100,000 to 249,999
User is Transcendant: 250,000 to 374,999
User is Rapturous: 375,000 to 499,999
User le Sans pareil: 500,000 to 999,999
User is the Ne plus ultra: 1,000,000 to 1,999,999             
     User has pierced the heavens 2,000,000+


----------



## Loki (Oct 29, 2007)

this is me  


> User is Celestial: 50,000 to 99,999


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 29, 2007)

Loki said:


> this is me


not for long *negs*


my posting has stopped entirely


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 29, 2007)

Loki said:


> this is me



not for long lol

...+reps


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 29, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> not for long lol
> 
> ...+reps


inferior post count...inferior rep...non intimidating join date... and you dare mock me 

*negs*

i didn't wanna but you made me. we're still lovers right 


i only need 120 more posts til next rank...it'll still take forever though


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 29, 2007)

lol ^^ never negged me...please dont notice this posts
 yay im a winner


Bumi said:


> inferior post count...inferior rep...non intimidating join date... and you dare mock me
> 
> *negs*
> 
> ...



We can be...aquantanceslovers...

I joined before you...right? *checks*


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Oct 29, 2007)

Is this like the place to get free posts and like, free +rep? 'Cause yeah, I needs teh love when it comes to the +rep.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 29, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> lol ^^ never negged me...please dont notice this posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only cause i don't neg 

yeah you joined before me, but your join date is still nothing to be afraid of. 

riiiight, acquaintances. i'll meet you in the back room later 



booyamoon said:


> Is this like the place to get free posts and like, free +rep? 'Cause yeah, I needs teh love when it comes to the +rep.


no and no. post don't count here, and +repping members who ask leads to a rep seal which would kinda suck.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> lol ^^ never negged me...please dont notice this posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and I joined a month after you, we can be 3's company


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 29, 2007)

Hooray!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> Hooray!!



lol


----------



## Homura (Oct 29, 2007)

*is jealous of Loki*


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

Karin said:


> *is jealous of Loki*



why are you jealous


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Oct 30, 2007)

Bumi said:


> only cause i don't neg
> 
> yeah you joined before me, but your join date is still nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> ...



Well, damn it all! Looks like I have to earn my rep with intelligent and well thought out posts!

HA, YEAH RIGHT! I'm fecked.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

booyamoon said:


> Well, damn it all! Looks like I have to earn my rep with intelligent and well thought out posts!
> 
> HA, YEAH RIGHT! I'm fecked.



don't fret on the matter


----------



## Shodai (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Bumi! It's got quite steep curve


----------



## Inuhitari (Oct 30, 2007)

Hehe I always try to be nice but still poaple rep me negative. Wonder wy that is


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

Karin said:


> *is jealous of Loki*



why that Karin


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> why that Karin



Because your e-peins is so long. I'm jealous myself. But, no rep talk guys. 

Posting to see post count.


----------



## Felt (Oct 30, 2007)

No rep talk?


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Because your e-peins is so long. I'm jealous myself. But, no rep talk guys.
> 
> Posting to see post count.



nah its not that long


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> nah its not that long



lol, mine is 

after all Nae'blis mother enjoyed it last night, lol


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

*negs*



Loki said:


> nah its not that long



I feel like a Japanese man.  whatever does that mean?


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

haha I'd neg him tu XD 

____

No you dont 





Loki said:


> **


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

hooray for me being a Legendary Shinobi, it took long enough.


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

lol i dont even post and im at 335+ ^^


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki make love to me.


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

There  

btw going up to 3,4k soon


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> *negs*
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a Japanese man.  whatever does that mean?



lol, wheresyour sense of humor, your mother liked me last night, you'll love my cereal in the morning, lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> There
> 
> btw going up to 3,4k soon



LOL, Fuck You.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki, it felt so wondrous. 

Kage level is the level I never thought I would reach. When I joined all the members I admired like Kakuzu and some others were kage, and I was just like "wow, if only I could be half as cool as these guys". lol, now I'm closer to it. 

Sean Connery: you are no Pierce Brosnan.

You're an honorary Sean Connery, single-handedly killing the economy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Loki, it felt so wondrous.
> 
> Kage level is the level I never thought I would reach. When I joined all the members I admired like Kakuzu and some others were kage, and I was just like "wow, if only I could be half as cool as these guys". lol, now I'm closer to it.
> 
> Sean Connery: you are no Pierce Brosnan.



Pierce Brosnan=worst James Bond ever


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL, Fuck You.



hm.. I will fuck myself today with some help of lolicon pics  


And i will post more than you 3,335 right now .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> hm.. I will fuck myself today with some help of lolicon pics
> 
> 
> And i will post more than you 3,335 right now .



Why do you care about matching my post count so much?


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

we are man and man afterall


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> we are man and wife afterall



But I want you to succeed.  I'm just holding you back.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 30, 2007)

I want my account get modfuck


----------



## Loki (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> But I want you to succeed.  I'm just holding you back.



nah no worry  

i can have 3k like you or 5k it dosnt really matter..I just want em lulz


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

Loki said:


> we are man and man afterall



sounds very gay, I guess Loki wants to Buck Futter Zaxxon, lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> sounds very gay, I guess Loki wants to Buck Futter Zaxxon, lol



We ARE a gay nf couple.

Don't mock our lifestyles, bitch.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> We ARE a gay nf couple.
> 
> Don't mock our lifestyles, bitch.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 30, 2007)

500 posts and get new rank.

I need motivation


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> 500 posts and get new rank.
> 
> I need motivation




*Spoiler*: _motivation?_ 



post or this will come to your house



i still need whatever number i needed before. serious posting sucks


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> hahah, that's so funny *negs*



real cute, you ass


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> real cute, you ass



Cute? I was going for, fuck you, bitch.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 30, 2007)

Bumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _motivation?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the nightmares Bumi 

I remember the time when Loki only have like 300 posts more than me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Cute? I was going for, fuck you, bitch.



get a sense of humor dillhole


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> get a sense of humor dillhole



Maybe it wasn't funny.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Maybe it wasn't funny.



well after all you were butt hurt after I made the buck futter crack at you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> well after all you were butt hurt after I made the buck futter crack at you



Try acting like someone of moderate intelligence, and shut up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 30, 2007)

quiet you              .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 30, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> quiet you              .



Nice comeback.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> thanks for the nightmares Bumi
> 
> I remember the time when Loki only have like 300 posts more than me.


i remember when i had more posts than you after your cut. i could've tried to stay ahead but i lost interest


----------



## Shodai (Oct 31, 2007)

Nae you are pro at spam 


200 more or so until Missing-Nin


----------



## Homura (Oct 31, 2007)

I need another 300+ posts or so to be a S-Class Missing nin.


----------



## Loki (Oct 31, 2007)

looking for posts


----------



## Felt (Oct 31, 2007)

Only 150 ish to go


----------



## Shodai (Oct 31, 2007)

lol +1


----------



## ~rocka (Oct 31, 2007)

Im almost top poster


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 31, 2007)

postwhoring in an area which doesn't count posts.


----------



## crizzycruz (Oct 31, 2007)

*Well I better spend lot's of time hir to get the rank i always wanted for!*


----------



## nkon (Nov 1, 2007)

lol ^^


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 1, 2007)

Loki said:


> looking for posts



Not going to find them here, now are you?


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 1, 2007)

crizzycruz said:


> *Well I better spend lot's of time hir to get the rank i always wanted for!*



lol at almost sentence.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 1, 2007)

crizzycruz said:


> *Well I better spend lot's of time hir to get the rank i always wanted for!*



my friend you needs hooked on phonics, the same thing I told Akatsuki300 to use since both of yours spelling and grammar suck


----------



## chrisp (Nov 2, 2007)

ANBU Squad Leader! 

Torture Specialist sounds more badass though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> ANBU Squad Leader!
> 
> Torture Specialist sounds more badass though.



at least it says ANBU Squad Leader and not Anal Bum Cover, lol


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Nov 2, 2007)

Not inventing the anal bum cover is one of my greatest regrets.

No, this post doesn't make sense. Yes, I am slightly retarded.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 2, 2007)

booyamoon said:


> Not inventing the anal bum cover is one of my greatest regrets.
> 
> No, this post doesn't make sense. Yes, I am slightly retarded.



well when most of us stare at boobs all day so go figure


----------



## Homura (Nov 2, 2007)

I still have a long ways to go till the next rank...well whatever.


----------



## Felt (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll have 2000 by Sunday


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 2, 2007)

I only have 130 more posts to get to ANBU Squad Leader. =D


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't even know how much my powas increased by this week.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I made 140 posts this week.

Nae'blis, haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 2, 2007)

Komanda said:


> I think I made 140 posts this week.
> 
> Nae'blis, haven't seen you around in a while.



I could say the very same thing for you. I've been sparing with Dheano, but I see that nubs don't remember my awesome posts in the library so I need to up my post count there. lol. And study for exams.

7000 by my birthday hopefully.


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wondering, when did the mods change it so your post count doesn't increase when posting in FCs?


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 2, 2007)

A long long time ago, as far as I know.


----------



## naledge87 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, ok thx.

I spend most of my time in the FC forums so I was just curious


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 3, 2007)

less than 100 til my next rank


----------



## Shodai (Nov 3, 2007)

Missing-nin GET

Now my epeen is slightly larger


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 3, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Missing-nin GET
> 
> Now my epeen is slightly larger



after you pass Kiras post count, you xcan start bragging about your e-penis


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 3, 2007)

I've posted 160 times today and yesterday.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 3, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Missing-nin GET
> 
> Now my epeen is slightly larger


And you still can't have a 150 x 150 ava...


----------



## C?k (Nov 3, 2007)

less than 300 post til 4 k


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

if I keep up with my posts I´ll be getting 3 K by monday.


----------



## C?k (Nov 3, 2007)

Totitos said:


> if I keep up with my posts I?ll be getting 3 K by monday.


I'll kill myself if you get more posts than me...doesnt mean I'll be nice to you though, so don't get your hopes high


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 3, 2007)

crizzycruz said:


> *Well I better spend lot's of time hir to get the rank i always wanted for!*



W    T    F


----------



## Loki (Nov 3, 2007)

Zaxx youre here XD 


wait i'll be back in 2 hours


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 3, 2007)

Loki said:


> Zaxx youre here XD
> 
> 
> wait i'll be back in 2 hours


----------



## XyK (Nov 3, 2007)

How do you get Custom Ranks?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 3, 2007)

How do i spoked engrish?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

I´ll be hitting 2700 for today.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 3, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> How do i spoked engrish?



use this


----------



## pajamas (Nov 3, 2007)

XyK said:


> How do you get Custom Ranks?


 
Win contests


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 3, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Win contests



What are these contests that you speak of? 




LOL


----------



## Loki (Nov 3, 2007)

Sensei


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 3, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> W    T    F



Exactly what I said. -nodnod-


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Yay 3000


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 3, 2007)

Broly said:


> Yay 3000



I'll besure to see your mother tonight and congradulate her lol


----------



## Felt (Nov 3, 2007)

2000


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I'll besure to see your mother tonight and congradulate her lol



Are you gonna garfunkle her? 
@Congratz Izuko


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

One more post


----------



## revengefulbeauty (Nov 3, 2007)

DX wha wah wha T_T i'm just rookie


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes!!! :WOW


----------



## Totitos (Nov 3, 2007)

"post to check post account"

21 post more and I get 2700.


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

600??


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 4, 2007)

Broly said:


> Are you gonna garfunkle her?
> @Congratz Izuko



that and had relations with her, lol


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont even know how many posts i have...
i think i need like 100 more


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

I´m hitting 2800 for today.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I?m hitting 2800 for today.



you can do it!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I?m hitting 2800 for today.


you can't do it 

i'm aiming to make 5 posts today


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

lol I can. yesterday I had like 2560 and now I have 2718


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

^thats like OVER 9000 POSTS!!!!!


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

Totitos said:


> lol I can. yesterday I had like 2560 and now I have 2718


not if i get you lol b&


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

lol how are you gonna do that


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

bribery and blackmail


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

try it then


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

first i'll have to befriend a majority of the staff to gain personal incriminating info on them, then i'll have to bribe the other half to gain complete forum control from behind the scenes, then get tazmo's password and eliminate him and mbxx so my power can't be challenged, then i can get you IP banned...

...too much effort, instead i'll just say good luck getting to 2800 :WOW


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

thats a good plan.

thanks Bumi :WOW


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

100 posts till jounin


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL @ Bumi and Toti 


LOL.....I'm going so slow.......-_-


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to get 3K by the end of monday


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 4, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I want to get 3K by the end of monday



I remember when I hit 3k......it was so cool!!! 



.......and then I felt empty inside. -_-


----------



## Totitos (Nov 4, 2007)

what you need is motivation.


----------



## Loki (Nov 4, 2007)

you'll get another post slash


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2007)

Posting to see post count.

It shouldn't be long now, another month or two until kage.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 4, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> Posting to see post count.
> 
> It shouldn't be long now, another month or two until kage.


Damn people with alot of free time to get high post counts in a few months :WOW


----------



## C?k (Nov 4, 2007)

*steals peejays pj's*


----------



## pajamas (Nov 4, 2007)

:WOW Why you gotta do that :WOW


----------



## ?verity (Nov 4, 2007)

*sigh* Still a newb I see...


----------



## chrisp (Nov 4, 2007)

Look at my post count. That's right. 1337.

I'm surprised I still have more posts than you pajamas. Yeah, when you're Senior Member you just care less.


----------



## genetecist (Nov 4, 2007)

thnks this helps alot


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 4, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Look at my post count. That's right. *1337*.



LOL, LEET. XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 4, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Look at my post count. That's right. 1337.
> 
> I'm surprised I still have more posts than you pajamas. Yeah, when you're Senior Member you just care less.


he got a post slash


----------



## Loki (Nov 4, 2007)

Loki has made 0,000 posts for today . Thank you, and good day!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 4, 2007)

Loki said:


> Loki has made 0,000 posts for today . Thank you, and good day!



lol             .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 4, 2007)

Loki said:


> Loki has made 0,000 posts for today . Thank you, and good day!



Loki darling, I have 29 posts on you.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 4, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Loki darling, I have 29 posts on you.



thank you for bragging about your e-penis


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Damn people with alot of free time to get high post counts in a few months :WOW



I'm a loser IRL. But surprisingly I haven't gone up that much this month.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 4, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Look at my post count. That's right. 1337.
> 
> I'm surprised I still have more posts than you pajamas. Yeah, when you're Senior Member you just care less.


I was cut...twice....

:WOW


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

lol pajamas...why was that anyway?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 4, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> lol pajamas...why was that anyway?


spam spam spam

:WOW


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh thats too bad...

Yes 1234 post!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2007)

30,000 posts should be Zabuza Sword rank.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> 30,000 posts should be Zabuza Sword rank.



I think for certain numbers...like 1234....it should be a special rank, just for that rank #.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2007)

Hit 12,000 sometime earlier today. Looks like I still have a ways to go for me to be satisfied.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm close to 1234. =D


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2007)

Im close to 40 =O


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Im close to 40 =O



lol, it took me like 5 months until i took my first post.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2007)

O_o

Were you just lurking?


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 4, 2007)

wat else would i do


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 4, 2007)

Register and forget you did


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 4, 2007)

Or post only in the FC/Konoha Plaza/Blender.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Hit 12,000 sometime earlier today. Looks like I still have a ways to go for me to be satisfied.


lol Jetstorm. I peeked at TWF, he is nearly 15k.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

not really worried about ranks and sruff...
but once i reach 10k/100k ill be alright


----------



## Loki (Nov 5, 2007)

lol dheano


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 5, 2007)

Still not even close to 10k.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 5, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> not really worried about ranks and sruff...
> but once i reach 10k/100k ill be alright



lol why don't I doubt you will get 100k? The only reason to increase posts is to increase meh powa's


----------



## Totitos (Nov 5, 2007)

2800 posts :WOW


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> lol Jetstorm. I peeked at TWF, he is nearly 15k.



I know he is. I will probably be able to get my numbers back up closer to the end of this year.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> thank you for bragging about your e-penis



Why not? It's the only penis I can really brag about. -_-


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I know he is. I will probably be able to get my numbers back up closer to the end of this year.



no need to sugar coat it, we all know you want to surpass Kira, lol


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Still not even close to 10k.


That's because you slowed down so much


----------



## Totitos (Nov 5, 2007)

school homework just killed my motivation


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

Totitos said:


> school homework just killed my motivation



sucks don't it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2007)

Totitos said:


> school homework just killed my motivation



sorry.....but.....LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL................



heh......I probably should be laughing, I'm gonna start college soon.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> sorry.....but.....LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL................
> 
> 
> 
> heh......I probably should be laughing, I'm gonna start college soon.



I can think of so many thing with that statement to make lol


----------



## Totitos (Nov 5, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> sucks don't it


yeah I should start doin it right now.


~Zaxxon~ said:


> sorry.....but.....LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL................
> 
> 
> 
> heh......I probably should be laughing, I'm gonna start college soon.



 

good thing I only have 3 more weeks and no more school for me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> no need to sugar coat it, we all know you want to surpass Kira, lol



To tell you the truth I just want to get to 25,000. Passing Kira is a secondary thing and something that I haven't really committed to just yet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, you wanna know something, I just barely passed my senior year of high school.

And I'm pretty sure they fudged the results of my final report card in my favor.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 5, 2007)

I?ll be happy with just 10 K posts 


~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey, you wanna know something, I just barely passed my senior year of high school.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure they fudged the results of my final report card in my favor.



lol good luck in college


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 5, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey, you wanna know something, I just barely passed my senior year of high school.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure they fudged the results of my final report card in my favor.



What do you want to be when you grow up, daddy?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2007)

^LOL.......shit....maybe I'm not ready.....XDDDDDD



Totitos said:


> lol good luck in college



Dude, I had the smarts, but not the ambition. 

When I get into the right college, I know it'll be something I can put my whole heart into.


----------



## Loki (Nov 5, 2007)

lol Zaxx not tu much i hope ;P


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 5, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol Zaxx not tu much i hope ;P



LOL WHUT?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol Zaxx not tu much i hope ;P



is that when he's working the street corner, lmao


----------



## Shodai (Nov 5, 2007)

Luminary get


----------



## Totitos (Nov 5, 2007)

congrats Cyph3r


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

Totitos said:


> congrats Cyph3r



what he said


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 5, 2007)

Sup totipie chips pielube


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 5, 2007)

I've decided I'm gonna post more...


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> I've decided I'm gonna post more...



I've almost caught up to where I was before my post count was cut in half last month


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2007)

Almost 50 posts


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome ^^


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2007)

Woot 50!

Now to get 100


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 5, 2007)

good luck at it!! 

You just got a lot of rep in a short time, is it because of the name you picked, or something else?


----------



## pajamas (Nov 5, 2007)

I just gave him/her a full rep bar :WOW


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 5, 2007)

I r happy now


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 5, 2007)

50 posts away from a new rank 


i might put in the little effort required and get it tomorrow


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

I still need 160 posts till next rank up.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2007)

What was that with reaching 10k by april, haru?


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 5, 2007)

Zaru said:


> What was that with reaching 10k by april, haru?



Never gonna happen


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> Never gonna happen



I'll second that


----------



## pajamas (Nov 5, 2007)

1252 :WOW .


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 5, 2007)

Only like 12 until 1234. =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

56 more til my next rank


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 6, 2007)

81 now


----------



## Felt (Nov 6, 2007)

I should probably get to 2100 today


----------



## Homura (Nov 6, 2007)

Zaru said:


> What was that with reaching 10k by april, haru?





cloystreng said:


> Never gonna happen



Just you watch me!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I should probably get to 2100 today



That is a lot of posts. I say go for it.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 6, 2007)

2214 is what i'm aiming for today.


----------



## Loki (Nov 6, 2007)

I think i'll start with the post again.. soon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL......3,400. sweet.


----------



## Loki (Nov 6, 2007)

damn you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> damn you



LOL...I love you too sweety. XD


----------



## fraj (Nov 6, 2007)

Definately - wanted to know all this coz they set my goals for becoming higher and higher


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

Why do people care about post count ranks again? :S 

Believe me...it feels very hollow at a certain point >_<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Why do people care about post count ranks again? :S
> 
> Believe me...it feels very hollow at a certain point >_<



Thank you for enforcing my original statement. -_-


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Why do people care about post count ranks again? :S
> 
> Believe me...it feels very hollow at a certain point >_<


you just need a fresh start. donate your 50k posts to me and you can start fresh with a newly revived vigor


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

^I tried doing that with video games (discarding completed game saves), but the thrill just isn't there the second time around


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^I tried doing that with video games (discarding completed game saves), but the thrill just isn't there the second time around



Kinda reminds me of this used version of Pokemon Emerald I bought.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 6, 2007)

^


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^I tried doing that with video games (discarding completed game saves), but the thrill just isn't there the second time around


hm that could be a problem. im guessing it's cause there's no challenge in it after the first time. sooooo... give me 25k of your posts and then i'll race you to 30k...40k so on and so forth. the challenge will inspire you to post more 


really i don't care about post ranks, never really did. i just post when i see a topic i have an opinion on and if it happens to be in a section where post counts that's just an added bonus.


----------



## Loki (Nov 6, 2007)

lol Bumi >;D

Anywayz im close to you see what...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

Loki said:


> Anywayz im close to you see what...



Niceiceiceiceice.....................ice.


----------



## Qrαhms (Nov 6, 2007)

I've just lost 126 worth of post.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 6, 2007)

I just lost 200 posts.

great


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 6, 2007)

Then go find them


----------



## C?k (Nov 6, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I've just lost 126 worth of post.


lol.


Totitos said:


> I just lost 200 posts.
> 
> great


Loll.


Zabuza's Sword said:


> Then go find them


Lolll.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Kinda reminds me of this used version of Pokemon Emerald I bought.



It's exactly like that used Pokemon Emerald you bought


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 6, 2007)

How do you guys keep losing posts lol, that only happened once to me when a thread was trashed.


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 6, 2007)

cause they spam the threads that are likely to be landfilled


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I just lost 200 posts.
> 
> great



same here, I lost 100 post and I was less than 50 from my previous rank


----------



## Solid Snake (Nov 6, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Then go find them


Zabuza Sword cannot be beat.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 6, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> How do you guys keep losing posts lol, that only happened once to me when a thread was trashed.



shit happens 

lol Grevane.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 6, 2007)

I just want to be jounin :WOW 































again


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont even know where my next rank is at...ill lok at some point


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL....lost 10 made one more, to break even.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

now I need over a hundred post again, damn you Trebek, you'll rue the day you crossed me


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

Sean, you make me wanna crawl up and die somewhere.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 6, 2007)

I need only three more posts for the 1234 post! =D

So close!


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 6, 2007)

Bumi said:


> 50 posts away from a new rank
> 
> 
> i might put in the little effort required and get it tomorrow


i figured that i wouldn't actually do it. maybe by the end of the week


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2007)

My aim is to reach 1000 posts  so i can get to seniorship.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sean, you make me wanna crawl up and die somewhere.



pleas do us all a favor and do so, lol


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 6, 2007)

1234 FTFW!!!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2007)

lol congrats Tsuki!!  

does that mean you won't increase your post count for awhile?


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 6, 2007)

@~L~: Probably not.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2007)

Just keep posting in FCs, the Chatter box and this thread.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 6, 2007)

But I regularly post in a thread in the Plaza.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 6, 2007)

^just look forward to 2345 then


~L~ said:


> My aim is to reach 1000 posts  so i can get to seniorship.


my aim is to reach ~L~  so i can ... nvm, maybe later in private


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL.....4,000 seems like a dream to me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 6, 2007)

1234!

You should try to get 12345 now


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll start working on that right away, Zabuza's Sword.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 6, 2007)

Bumi said:


> ^just look forward to 2345 then
> my aim is to reach ~L~  so i can ... nvm, maybe later in private


Nyaaa~~~ bumi....



Tsuki said:


> I'll start working on that right away, Zabuza's Sword.


You do that.  Will you reach 12345 or will i reach 1000 posts first?


----------



## RockGuitarist (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish to reach 25,000 posts. When I reach that post, I will leave NF for good.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you have your rank changed at 25,000?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2007)

23914 posts is my goal.

Put that in letter form and it spells out win.


----------



## RockGuitarist (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd also need to be atleast transcendent when I leave permanently.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sure you'll be able to get to transcendent with 25000 posts.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm only like 4400-some from Luminary.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I'm only like 4400-some from Luminary.



LOL....it's 12:50 am....and I've exhasted all my rep.

This ain't a good sign.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 7, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I'm only like 4400-some from Luminary.



I haven't done much repping, been kind of a slow week


----------



## ?verity (Nov 7, 2007)

540 posts? Okay Im going to sleep now...


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 7, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I haven't done much repping, been kind of a slow week



I'm on 20,663 now. =D

I got like two reps today. All of them from the Blender. 

I hope I get some reps for my birthday next Monday.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2007)

63,651.........how in the hell did I get to this level? XDDDD


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 7, 2007)

All of the loli PMs.


----------



## Felt (Nov 7, 2007)

Whenever I set myself targets I fail miserebly


----------



## Qrαhms (Nov 7, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Then go find them




and dem ⅔, you make me carve for saber's ass all over again.


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

Hm...getting the last 100+ posts towards 3000 is harder than I thought.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow i used to be at least 500 posts ahead of Tsuki. im not active enough...


----------



## t0ntza (Nov 7, 2007)

soon rookiee, not rly


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 7, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> Wow i used to be at least 500 posts ahead of Tsuki. im not active enough...





I started posting a whole lot in October, though.


----------



## Loki (Nov 7, 2007)

lol i are still 3,3k  >_<


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2007)

*types Loki into photobucket*

Hey......


----------



## Loki (Nov 7, 2007)

mhm you think so T_T ?


LOL Zaxx XDDDD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2007)

Loki said:


> mhm you think so T_T ?



Think that you can do it? probably.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 7, 2007)

ya tsuki you did start posting a hell of a lot recently.  i think i'll try mabye to do that sometime....


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 7, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> ya tsuki you did start posting a hell of a lot recently.  i think i'll try mabye to do that sometime....



I know. 

I'm so proud of myself. 

But I have no gotten many reps for my accomplishments. 

-pokes her daddy-


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2007)

Is 100 rep away from whatever the next rank is


----------



## kyubineel13 (Nov 7, 2007)

*u need 100 post i*

i not even close to 10 
lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 7, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> I've just lost 126 worth of post.



I found out what it was, The Videogame Title ABC, that's what did a huge cut in our post since the thread had over 2000 replies


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2007)

10 posts till next user rank


----------



## Homura (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm close to Celestial rank and the next post rank, but I'm too lazy to get to the latter.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 8, 2007)

I need like 10000 rep to get to the next rank, unfortunately. But I intend to make Squad Leader today


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'm close to Celestial rank and the next post rank, but I'm too lazy to get to the latter.


I think we're in a similar position  I just want to apply for seniorship soon. >_<

I actually want to rep you Komanda but ghey nf limit.


----------



## Qrαhms (Nov 8, 2007)

squad leader is wayy too far from where you're at now.


----------



## shadow_shika (Nov 8, 2007)

Academy teacher!!!! lol


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 8, 2007)

My dad has still not repped me for my accomplishments. 

Aren't you proud of me?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 8, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> My dad has still not repped me for my accomplishments.
> 
> Aren't you proud of me?



well spread some love around then


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay. 

I'm only 3,672 points from Luminary.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have that many posts, everyone else has so many posts and reps...HappyCat feels inferior. 

Is there a way to find out exactly what each given rep amount totals?


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 8, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> I don't have that many posts, everyone else has so many posts and reps...HappyCat feels inferior.
> 
> Is there a way to find out exactly what each given rep amount totals?



dont worry, youll get there. the only way to find out the exact totals for each is to keep your own records, or ask an smod, if theyre feeling nice..


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 8, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Is there a way to find out exactly what each given rep amount totals?





cloystreng said:


> the only way to find out the exact totals for each is to keep your own records, or ask an smod, if theyre feeling nice..


use this to find out your rep power. i believe the member Chi perfected it



Tsuki said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'm only 3,672 points from Luminary.


rep talk = rep seal

is it worth it 


near my next post rank finally. just 20 more and i'm there


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm suddenly an Examiner.  I love to examine.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 8, 2007)

~L~ said:


> I'm suddenly an Examiner.  I love to examine.



Oh yes, I'm sure you do.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 8, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure you do.


It is my sole purpose.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, finally a squad leader.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 9, 2007)

What the hell is my post count? 


EDit: hurh......well I made a little progress. XD


----------



## Homura (Nov 9, 2007)

3000 here I come


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

I was getting close to 2k


----------



## Haku (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm back and time to catch up!!!


----------



## Felt (Nov 9, 2007)

Missing-nin


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

Izuko said:


> Missing-nin



Congrats to you.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 9, 2007)

I made Captain this morning


----------



## Felt (Nov 9, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> Congrats to you.





Komanda said:


> I made Captain this morning



Well done


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2007)

Komanda said:


> I made Captain this morning



Congrats to you as well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 9, 2007)

Almost to 200


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 9, 2007)

heeeeeeeeelp im stock on 1500 > : (


----------



## chrisp (Nov 9, 2007)

Haku said:


> i'm back and time to catch up!!!



Remember me, Haku? I have more posts than you now.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

Haku said:


> i'm back and time to catch up!!!


haku 

elite jounin i am now. i'll hit 3000 by this time next year.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't even know what my posts are now. -checks-

EDIT: Oh, 1275. =D

Btw, 3219 reps from Luminary. =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

just rolled out a new avatar, the line he says in this one, I wouldn't miss this for the world, I turned down Harry Freaking Potter for this


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I don't even know what my posts are now. -checks-
> 
> EDIT: Oh, 1275. =D
> 
> * Btw, 3219 reps from Luminary. =D*


keep saying shit like that and i'll neg you everytime i see it 


kira was right, going up a rank in posts is nothing


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm counting down to an important point in my membership on NF. 

[2566 now, thanks to Cardboard Tube Knight and Pajamas ]


----------



## lone wolf807 (Nov 9, 2007)

blasphemy i demand 100,000,000 posts be Harbinger of Doom!


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> I'm counting down to an important point in my membership on NF.
> 
> [2566 now, thanks to Cardboard Tube Knight and Pajamas ]


keep it up then, and receive a neg from me each time i see it with legitimate reasoning each time 

this thread has nothing to do with rep, so just stop it. 

fucking repwhores...


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 9, 2007)

Bumi said:


> keep it up then, and receive a neg from me each time i see it with legitimate reasoning each time
> 
> this thread has nothing to do with rep, so just stop it.
> 
> fucking repwhores...



I am not. 

I've been talking about my posts and then mentioning how close I am to Luminary.

I'm not a repwhore. I've only gotten one rep on a post where I mention how many reps I still need, and it was from Pajamas. The other ones have been from threads all over NF. I'm not trying to get people to rep me, I'm just letting them know how close to Luminary I am. I guess I could count down on my own, but where's the fun in that? NF, if you didn't know, only exists for the entertainment and amusement of the people who frequent it. And we're not allowed to post about rep in the thread where they put the rep ranks. >.>


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Bumi, leave my friend Tsuki alone


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

not gonna spam the thread, tsuki i'll PM you.



Sean Connery said:


> Bumi, leave my friend Tsuki alone


...this doesn't really concern you, so do me a favor and shut the fuck up


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Bumi, leave my friend Tsuki alone



Aw, thanks, Sean. =D



			
				Bumi said:
			
		

> not gonna spam the thread, tsuki i'll PM you.


-eight minutes later- Whatever, I'll wait.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Bumi said:


> not gonna spam the thread, tsuki i'll PM you.
> 
> ...this doesn't really concern you, so do me a favor and shut the fuck up


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> -eight minutes later- Whatever, I'll wait.


next time i'll be sure to make it my first priority 


 adblock > sean connery



anyway, with the plaza the way it is my post count should be able to stay on a steady pace and whatever comes after elite jounin might be easier to reach


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

well bumi you have been blocked too


----------



## Homura (Nov 9, 2007)

Bumi you shouldn't bother. If they want to talk about rep then let them, it's not of your concern if she ends up getting a rep seal or not.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont really get why this thread can't be spammed about rep as well. Its not like it counts for anything, its just a few of the same people having little side oconversations anyway.  With some talk about posts as well


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Bumi you shouldn't bother. If they want to talk about rep then let them, it's not of your concern if she ends up getting a rep seal or not.



then pajamas neg reps me for standing up for Tsuki, what an ass pajamas is


----------



## Haku (Nov 9, 2007)

O__o zomg!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Haku said:


> O__o zomg!



your telling me


----------



## Haku (Nov 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> your telling me



HAH u guys are pretty funny


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

Haku said:


> HAH u guys are pretty funny



at least I am not an ass like Pajamas


----------



## Haku (Nov 9, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> at least I am not an ass like Pajamas



 thats good!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 9, 2007)

this proves it, lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 9, 2007)

Pajamas is cool. only time i ever had a problem with him was when i was acting lame, and i was pissing everyone off then so it was understandable. settle your problems over PM, and stop acting like a whiney bitch

i've tried to expand the sections i post in. started visiting a couple naruto sections despite the fact that i'm behind in the plot, and the art sections. variety really does make posting easier


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2007)

Everyone do me a favor:



*SHUT THE FUCK UP!*


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Everyone do me a favor:
> 
> 
> 
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP!*



*NEVER*               .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm feeling like this thread only has so much time until it is locked as well.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Rainbow colored, like the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I am.



ha ha ha lol


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 10, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> then pajamas neg reps me for standing up for Tsuki, what an ass pajamas is



Wtf, Pajamas repped me in one of those posts where I talked about my rep points. 

Oh well. =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 10, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Wtf, Pajamas repped me in one of those posts where I talked about my rep points.
> 
> Oh well. =D



pajamas is an enemy to Sean Connery now


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 10, 2007)

How awkward, because Tsuki is a friend to Sean Connery and Pajamas is a friend to Tsuki.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2007)

This convo is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry. 

^^;;;;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2007)

*checks post count*

LOL 4 posts? XD


----------



## Tsuki (Nov 10, 2007)

Who has four posts?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2007)

Tsuki said:


> Who has four posts?



I'm saying I've made 4 posts today. LOL


----------



## Loki (Nov 10, 2007)

thats good Zaxx ^^


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2007)

Loki said:


> thats good Zaxx ^^



respond to my pm....I forgot what the hell I wrote. XD


----------



## Loki (Nov 10, 2007)

XD 

ok i did, I did know wat to respond ho


----------



## Loki (Nov 10, 2007)

3,400 posts YO!


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

3000 finally...>_>;


----------



## Cromer (Nov 10, 2007)

This thread is very close to getting locked, methinks


----------



## Haku (Nov 10, 2007)

=D me think 2


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 10, 2007)

Komanda said:


> This thread is very close to getting locked, methinks


then they should close these as well. no point in keeping them open right?

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=11700783#post11700783[/DLMURL]

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?p=10811168#post10811168[/DLMURL]


with all the other spam and shit that goes on on the forum, a couple no consequence spam posts should be the last of their worries.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol i went back to read some shit.

Sean, I negged you because you were flaming kami 
Tsuki, I repped you because I see your trying to level up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

*sighs*

*temp locks for the foreseeable future*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re-Opening + New User Ranks*

Please, I would like this thread to remain open so why discussion is allowed, flaming isn't. Please treat one another with the courtesy and respect you'd expect. Second I don't want any rep whoring occurring in this thread, those people know who they are so no need to wonder if I'm thinking about you.

Alright, the real reason this thread was re-opened: 



Enjoy the new ranks


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

the only changes were from 10k and on, but I am at my new rank and less than 200 till 2k


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 18, 2007)

Radiohead ftw! I remember being sad about not being able to reach Shinobi no Megami, now I'm even more envious.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

Scott Tennorman ftw,lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll be stuck at Radio Head for quite some time


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

Sean Connery lines should of been used for user titles


----------



## pajamas (Nov 18, 2007)

Lol sasuke.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 18, 2007)

I fucking lol'd. NICE KIRA!!! XD


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 18, 2007)

i feel inspired to begin posting again.

i want the final villian rank


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm Bijew  level.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm Bijew  level.



damn jew, lol


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 18, 2007)

lol at Sasuke. I WILL AIM FOR SASUKE!


----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

Sasuke face rank here I come eventually.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

oh god anything but sasuke


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2007)

Sasuke's face is needed on anything but a footprint.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 18, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Sasuke face rank here I come eventually.



Oh god, your sig turns me on so bad.


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 18, 2007)

Very Nice Very Nice!!!


----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

Resist your urges Zaxxon!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> Resist your urges Zaxxon!



I get first crack at Haruhi


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 18, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I get first crack at Haruhi



FUCK!! >.<

Fine, I'll take Mikuru. XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 18, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> FUCK!! >.<
> 
> Fine, I'll take Mikuru. XD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Homura (Nov 18, 2007)

*wonders why no one wants Yuki*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 18, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> *wonders why no one wants Yuki*



I guess I could take her off your hands.


----------



## Neko (Nov 18, 2007)

@ 30k


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm Bijew  level.



WE BE JEWDI'N UP IN HERE, SON!


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 18, 2007)

:rofl @ Bijew   ranking


----------



## Shadow-X (Nov 18, 2007)

still far from any ranking higher than academy student.....


----------



## Freiza (Nov 18, 2007)

lol howabout..no.


----------



## Shadow-X (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, wonder if anyone would make it to that last one.......


----------



## Neji (Nov 18, 2007)

IM GONNA POSTWHORE TILL IM BIJEW


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 18, 2007)

post whoring here i come!


----------



## Homura (Nov 19, 2007)

The sadistic bear level sounds cool to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2007)

Shadow-X said:


> lol, wonder if anyone would make it to that last one.......



No...never


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


>


----------



## d3l (Nov 19, 2007)

100+ posts, eh.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2007)

lol, I want to be a bijew 


Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm Bijew  level.


Congratulations


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 19, 2007)

Gah there's no new rank at 5000?


----------



## Felt (Nov 19, 2007)

I want 22000


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn it looks like I missed the final part of this decision making process.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 19, 2007)

Seriously, I just wanna make it to Legendary Ninja. XD


----------



## Hio (Nov 19, 2007)

Hehe New Ranks are cool


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 19, 2007)

Woot 700 Spec Jounin

Wait from the new ranks I should have been a Spec Jounin 100 post ago O_o


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh I wanna be Final Villain.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a new goal. I will obtain Bijew rank.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope they change that Sasuke rank before I reach that high of a post count


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 19, 2007)

_Final Villain? Me thinks me likes..._


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 19, 2007)

How come theres no Juunchuriken (I know I spelled that wrong XD)


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

should add one that say's I am Legend


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2007)

lol Legend I are


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol Legend I are



lol come back and say that when you hit 50k and topple Kira's score


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

It should be Bijuu, not Bijew.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> It should be Bijuu, not Bijew.



change your name to Kyle and the Bijew thing will work out, lol


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol come back and say that when you hit 50k and topple Kira's score



no lol the rank should be that way

I wont even go to 4k its to boring


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

your more closer to it than I am, if it wasn't them cutting my post count in half back in october I would of been closer to 3k


----------



## Chee (Nov 19, 2007)

I gotta get to that bijew rank.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 19, 2007)

Loki said:


> lol Legend I are



I R TEH LEGENDZOR!!11rofl

And wtf Bijew O_o

Be a Jew

-_-


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

KojiDarth said:


> I R TEH LEGENDZOR!!11rofl
> 
> And wtf Bijew O_o
> 
> ...




Jew


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't want to bi Jew. Final Villain seems just abuot right.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 19, 2007)

Nae'blis said:


> I don't want to bi Jew. Final Villain seems just abuot right.




I just lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lol 65.000 posts for Uchiha icon? God, save us!


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

I actually need 4000 posts to get to the next rank..


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I actually need 4000 posts to get to the next rank..



Until you become a Bi jew


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol come back and say that when you hit 50k and topple Kira's score



You're one to talk, bitch.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe in you ~Zaxxon~. Pierce the heavens with your drill.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> I believe in you ~Zaxxon~. Pierce the heavens with your drill.



I'm gonna need a bigger drill, if you know what I mean.....


ehehe.......-_______-


----------



## momo (Nov 20, 2007)

lol zaxxon 
i think i know what you mean


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 20, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm gonna need a bigger drill, if you know what I mean.....
> 
> 
> ehehe.......-_______-



come back when you got a bigger e-penis


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> come back when you got a bigger e-penis



Yes, THAT was the joke.

Thank you, Professer Obvious.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 20, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yes, THAT was the joke.
> 
> Thank you, Professer Obvious.



no, I was serious, come back when your e-penis matches your ego


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

e-penis > real penis. -_-


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2007)

"sigh"

lets see if I can reach 3K -__-


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

I just saw my post count plummet from 75 to 69......posts by post. XD


----------



## Chee (Nov 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> "sigh"
> 
> lets see if I can reach 3K -__-



You can do it Totitos.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks and your avy 

its time to postwhore


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> thanks and your avy
> 
> its time to postwhore



YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2007)

I need more motivation.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 20, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I need more motivation.



smack zaxxon in da face


----------



## Homura (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not going to get to the next post level at this rate.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 20, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'm not going to get to the next post level at this rate.



don't give up


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> smack zaxxon in da face



Kick Sean in the nuts.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Nov 20, 2007)

but dont get distracted by the above users loliness


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 21, 2007)

lol im almost jounin lol


----------



## Gaara (Nov 21, 2007)

Awsome-haven't been here in a while. love the new rankings.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 21, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Kick Sean in the nuts.



has jap anus relations with zaxxons mom,lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2007)

i outran all of u


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 21, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> has jap anus relations with zaxxons mom,lol



My mom has had major complication from surgery, SO BACK OFF!!!!


----------



## Jio-Kun (Nov 21, 2007)

cool, the user list are updated, looks great ^^


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 21, 2007)

Jio-Kun said:


> cool, the user list are updated, looks great ^^



for those over 12k

oh yeah 200 more til my next rank


----------



## Shodai (Nov 22, 2007)

I aspire to be a Bijew


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a little ways to go until Jounin.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> I aspire to be a Bijew



you should change your screen name to Kyle when you hit that rank


----------



## ?verity (Nov 22, 2007)

* Sasuke icon for the last ranking*


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> * Sasuke icon for the last ranking*



I hope we can pick something better when we get to that point, then of course Kira is close to hitting 65k


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2007)

Just reached 5000 posts, but alas there was no new rank awaiting me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Just reached 5000 posts, but alas there was no new rank awaiting me.



you will when you get closer to Jetstorms post count


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 22, 2007)

Whee! Only 400 more!!! LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

only 199 more


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh hey Zaxxie, it's not often we post in the same thread anymore.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Oh hey Zaxxie, it's not often we post in the same thread anymore.



LOL.....DAMN YOU!!!!!!! XDDDDDDDDD

5000!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

lol pwned  .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 22, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> lol pwned  .



Me: 1 year and 4 months
Him: 8 months


Me: 3600
Him: 5000


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2007)

I would probably have a higher postcount if I didn't stop spamming 4 months ago.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Me: 1 year and 4 months
> Him: 8 months
> 
> 
> ...



like I said, pwned


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2007)

My ultimate goal is 20,000. After that I'll retire.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 22, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> My ultimate goal is 20,000. After that I'll retire.



God Speed.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 22, 2007)

It will probably take me a few years, then again that Kabuto girl joined at the same time as me and is getting pretty close to that number now.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

if I was about as active as Jetstorm I would be runnin neck and neck


----------



## scerpers (Nov 22, 2007)

lol.

What am I goin for


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> lol.
> 
> What am I goin for



I don't think I want to answer that


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 22, 2007)

belowmeblowme 

Already examiner!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 22, 2007)

yes I am proud of myself


----------



## Bandit (Nov 22, 2007)

i only really posted here to see my rank


----------



## Homura (Nov 22, 2007)

I want to be the Final Villain of Naruto.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> It will probably take me a few years, then again that Kabuto girl joined at the same time as me and is getting pretty close to that number now.


i guess that would make me one of the slower mar 07 posters


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

_I_ wasn't even THAT active as a n00b.......And I freaken competed with Hollow Ichigo (aka Dave)!!!!!! XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2007)

I miss Dave.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> I miss Dave.



I miss him too. He's technically my e-dad after all. XD


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2007)

Lol E-dad, isn't he younger than you?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Lol E-dad, isn't he younger than you?



Yes. XD


But he has the same name as my real dad, so.........XD


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

wth zaxx youre going to 4k already ;_;


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Loki said:


> wth zaxx youre going to 4k already ;_;



I still need to make 400 posts. XD


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

maybe i'll get lucky and you'll get a post slash XD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Loki said:


> maybe i'll get lucky and you'll get a post slash XD



Doesn't seem outta the realm of possibilty.......I have 3k worth of negs. XD


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

wat who neged you?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Loki said:


> wat who neged you?



Oh god, Suz and pek.


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

3 days ago i was so drunk i feel asleep on my moped while driving 50km/h ;_;

that wasnt funny at all


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Loki said:


> 3 days ago i was so drunk i feel asleep on my moped while driving 50km/h ;_;
> 
> that wasnt funny at all



*coverts*

31.068559612 miles/hour


(damn........STILL must hurt like a bitch. XD)


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

mhm not really i came back to myself and i was still driving like noffin happened..mustev been 3sec of 4 >_>


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Loki said:


> mhm not really i came back to myself and i was still driving like noffin happened..mustev been 3sec of 4 >_>



oh, I'm sorry, I though you said you fell off. XD


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

ya almost did, but the good part is i was dancing with hot bitches


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL New Sig.


----------



## Loki (Nov 23, 2007)

mmm loli as alwayz =D


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh god, Suz and pek.



never got rep from pek, but Suz, the Regina Specktor fan negged me and 4 other people for clowing on her avatar in the avatar thread


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

How long will it take me to make 400 posts?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, more rankings. The Final Villain one seems pretty cool.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> How long will it take me to make 400 posts?



mid way thru december


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> mid way thru december



You have better faith in me that I do. XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You have better faith in me that I do. XD



your a bigger whore than me when it comes to posting


----------



## Cindy (Nov 23, 2007)

I need to hit 30,000 posts.. because to have the Radiohead bear as my user rank would be a dream come true.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> I need to hit 30,000 posts.. because to have the Radiohead bear as my user rank would be a dream come true.



your avatar make me lol


----------



## Yellow (Nov 23, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh god, Suz and pek.



Suz negs for a about 250 so I guess pek negs for 2750 then?

Hmmm....pek should neg for more than that since I think he has over 6 million rep points.

Anyways forget about it and cheer up.

Also sup Sean Connery? I was taking a break from nf that's why I wasn't here.

I'll get back to postwhoring soon when I feel motivated again.>___>

going for my next rank though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Suz negs for a about 250 so I guess pek negs for 2750 then?
> 
> Hmmm....pek should neg for more than that since I think he has over 6 million rep points.
> 
> ...



good to see you back


----------



## martinipenguin (Nov 24, 2007)

Is there any way to find out how many of each rank there are? It would be really interesting to see how many have reached the last few ranks.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 24, 2007)

martinipenguin said:


> Is there any way to find out how many of each rank there are? It would be really interesting to see how many have reached the last few ranks.



um have you been to page 1, if not then I suggest you do visit page one


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think there's someone who has over 65.000


----------



## Sasuke' (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol so you re-opened this?


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 24, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I don't think there's someone who has over 65.000



Kira's close to it


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 24, 2007)

65.000 :|||


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2007)

rockatje said:


> 65.000 :|||



No one's ever going to reach that


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

you are close to reach that.lol

damn I still havent pass the 3 K.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 24, 2007)

Except for you Kira


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL......I'm closer.


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_What are the new posting ranks? They don't show up on my screen. _


----------



## Homura (Nov 24, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> No one's ever going to reach that



Just you watch me!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

lol Haruhi.

damn I´m so close to get 2700.


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_I'm close to 12k._


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

Good set Scorpion/Vance.

my goal is to reach 10 K but at this speed it will take a looooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_Thanks Tots. 

The best places to make posts are in Battledomes.


"I think X wins" On to the next battle._


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL...I'm exactly 2 rep points from 70k.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

OBD is my fav sub-forum.

"goes to post"


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 24, 2007)

i gave you a good one


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_Can someone tell me the ranks for posting? They're aren't appearing on my comp._


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

Academy Student----------------0
Rookie-------------------------50
Genin--------------------------100
Chuunin------------------------200
Academy Teacher----------------300
ANBU Recruit-------------------450
Special Jounin-----------------600
Examiner-----------------------750
Elite Teacher------------------900
Torture Specialist-------------1,100
ANBU Squad Leader--------------1,300
Jounin-------------------------1,500
ANBU Captain-------------------1,800
Missing-nin--------------------2,100
Elite Jounin-------------------2,500
S-Class Missing-nin------------3,000
Legendary Ninja----------------4,000
Kage---------------------------6,000
Hokage-------------------------8,000
Shinobi no Kami----------------10,000
Shinobi no Megami--------------15,000
Narutoforums Deity-------------20,000
Chill Out With the Damn Posts--25,000


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_No I mean the updated list. _


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

that link is dead, the pic doesnt show.


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_When'll they fix it?_


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

No idea, ask Kira.


----------



## Yellow (Nov 25, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _Can someone tell me the ranks for posting? They're aren't appearing on my comp._



Your next rank is "Bijew"


----------



## Vance (Nov 25, 2007)

_I'm gonna make it there before my next birthday I hope._


----------



## Yellow (Nov 25, 2007)

It's at 15k. So only 3k more.

When's your next birthday?


----------



## Vance (Nov 25, 2007)

_March 10th_


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 25, 2007)

um guys they posted the updated list right under the old list on page 1


----------



## C?k (Nov 25, 2007)

Its odd how when you hit a round something K number you can't just leave it until you've got all 4 digits as something...

Ya get meh? O_o


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 25, 2007)

i was drawn to you, caek! XDD


----------



## C?k (Nov 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> i was drawn to you, caek! XDD


XDDDD

Are thou stalking me?


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 25, 2007)

Posting alot is hard, first i always read the thread so i dont usually get that many posts


----------



## d3l (Nov 25, 2007)

Now I'm but a mere chuunin (200)...

Sasuke level is so far away though


----------



## cloystreng (Nov 25, 2007)

I love the new ranks, I must say


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 25, 2007)

I liked the Old rankings
No one wants sasugay to be they're rank


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 26, 2007)

c?k said:


> XDDDD
> 
> Are thou stalking me?



I'm stalking your mother,lol

nah j/k needed a good laugh


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 26, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> I liked the Old rankings
> No one wants sasugay to be they're rank



Yea but most probably not many will reach that rank :d mayb kira


----------



## Cromer (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe YK will reach Sasugay, lol.

New objective: Make Bijew in 3 months. Is that possible?


----------



## Loki (Nov 26, 2007)

if you'd make like 150 posts a day every day ..you'd have 13,500+that wat you have now


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Nov 26, 2007)

that's one violent avi


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 26, 2007)

Blacklite said:


> I liked the Old rankings
> No one wants sasugay to be they're rank



Good point. LOL


----------



## Loki (Nov 26, 2007)

Zaxxon Zaxxon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 O_O


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 26, 2007)

Komanda said:


> Maybe YK will reach Sasugay, lol.


The existence of that icon means that I shall have to stay a mod or become an advisor in order to not have that rediculous rank if in some crazy universe I manage to get that many posts.  And I do highly doubt that shall occur as I cut back on my posting a lot since I became a mod.  My peak was, I think, 78 ppd.



> New objective: Make Bijew in 3 months. Is that possible?


Sure, good luck.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW....only took a few days to regain that 3k rep I lost. XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 26, 2007)

we have new ranks?...

oh... i know some members who'll aim for the Sasuke ones ...


----------



## Homura (Nov 26, 2007)

My posts have been really slowing down lately. Last month I used to post 70-100 a day then it decreased to 30-50, now I only post like 10-20.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this the new senior member thread?


----------



## Starber (Nov 26, 2007)

It was, kinda, until it got locked. Now... eh, not so much. 

Did you ever post in the SM thread, M?


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2007)

Staff doesn't know how to spell Bijuu.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 26, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> My posts have been really slowing down lately. Last month I used to post 70-100 a day then it decreased to 30-50, now I only post like 10-20.



I only post like 3-5 a day


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 27, 2007)

I miss the SM thread. Why would you bring that up now. 

Cruel heartless bastards.


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah SM thread was cool chat room ^


----------



## Shodai (Nov 27, 2007)

Nearly at celestial + senior membership


----------



## Ifurita's Fan (Nov 27, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Nearly at celestial + senior membership




O'rly... ya don't say. 

2737 posts and you're still Luminary?

yer doing it wrong.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm nearly at my Rank upgrade


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 29, 2007)

Loki said:


> yeah SM thread was cool chat room ^



seriously.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nearly forgot about these rankings.  Guess I'm Hokage.

Lol @ Kira being double of the highest rank.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like i'm almost at Chunin =]


----------



## Snow Phoenix (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue said:


> Chuunin------------* 200 	*



 I'll never make it


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2007)

lol chuunin levels.



Ifurita's Fan said:


> O'rly... ya don't say.
> 
> 2737 posts and you're still Luminary?
> 
> yer doing it wrong.



.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2007)

I´m close to 2800.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 30, 2007)

Close to 13,000. 



Shiroi Kiba said:


> Staff doesn't know how to spell Bijuu.



I wasn't there during the final say. I actually don't like the rank.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 30, 2007)

Bii*jew*?


----------



## VZ.Kag (Nov 30, 2007)

im no where close to 1,000 (wich... is my goal.)


----------



## chrisp (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't worry; you'll get there. I also made it my goal, but it's nothing special really. However, being a senior member is great!


----------



## VZ.Kag (Nov 30, 2007)

it sounds like if youv'e just got a golden ticket to The Willie Wanka Factory!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Nov 30, 2007)

oo oo my goal is


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 30, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> oo oo my goal is



lmao roffle waffle


----------



## Homura (Dec 1, 2007)

I still need another 500+ posts to get to the next post rank.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Dec 1, 2007)

I need like 40.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 1, 2007)

i think i may have made less than 10 posts this week


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 1, 2007)

almost at 2k


----------



## chrisp (Dec 1, 2007)

Below me, blow me..hehe it's still funny as hell.

Jounin. YOSHA!!


----------



## cold drinks (Dec 1, 2007)

why sasuke's at the top again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 1, 2007)

2500 for the next rank 



> why sasuke's at the top again



I was wondering the same thing :rofl


----------



## ByakugenEye (Dec 1, 2007)

super_cold you've got to take that picture of 1337!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2007)

Almost a 100 away


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 1, 2007)

I think Ive made 2 posts this week.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

lol almost 200 points away to my next rank... *Anbu Captian*

This week i've probably done 40 -60 posts... i remember when i just joined here, i posted like crazy


----------



## cold drinks (Dec 1, 2007)

ByakugenEye said:


> super_cold you've got to take that picture of 1337!



I don't undertsand what your talking ?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Dec 1, 2007)

super cold said:


> why sasuke's at the top again


 cause he's da best eva!!!! nah, i'm jk they should of put  as the top one!! good Idea, eh ??


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

can we get rid of the sasgay rank


----------



## ByakugenEye (Dec 2, 2007)

5 more posts till i can be a chunin.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 2, 2007)

A Few more posts till chunin


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 2, 2007)

I dont even know what my next rank is...


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> I dont even know what my next rank is...



I think it is what I have


----------



## chrisp (Dec 2, 2007)

No, it's Jounin! YOSHA!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> No, it's Jounin! YOSHA!!



that's right, you hit the one I have at 1800, well I am 99 fro my next rank


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 2, 2007)

o jounin, thats a cool one, ill aim for that.


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 2, 2007)

i need to catch up on naruto and start back posting in the library 

it's the only way my post count will stand a chance to grow


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 2, 2007)

Yay ANBU recruit


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 2, 2007)

Now, after 7 months of wanting to rise up the ranks, I find myself no longer caring or wanting to advance too much. lol, I wonder what caused my change of heart.

900 until kage, but I doubt I will care or notice when I do reach it.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 2, 2007)

900???


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 2, 2007)

naeblis thatcuz ur worn out after a bajillion posts per day


----------



## Yellow (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm...once I get to 10k I'm done posting.


So lets see, at my normal posting rate that would take like 5 months.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 3, 2007)

Celestial


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Celestial



were actually talking about the ranks from our post count, not rep score


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 3, 2007)

Yarr......*posts to check*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

Sup Zaxxie.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 3, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> Sup Zaxxie.



My new Bleach DS game makes me lol. 


I can play as Yachiru. XDDDDD


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

lol, i want new games for my dusty ds lite.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 3, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> lol, i want new games for my dusty ds lite.



Get Mario Party.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

I despise Mario.

Getting Zelda: Phantom Hourglass pretty soon though.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 3, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> *I despise Mario*.
> 
> Getting Zelda: Phantom Hourglass pretty soon though.



BLASPHEMY!!!! 


LOL....I love that stupid plummer. XD


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

I hate him.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> naeblis thatcuz ur worn out after a bajillion posts per day


, you're right, recently I've had days when I posted 250 posts in one day. lol. good thing it only shows 19 posts per day -_-



Ryoku said:


> Celestial



*negs back down to Luminary*


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh congrats with Celestial Ryoku.


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> My new Bleach DS game makes me lol.
> 
> 
> I can play as Yachiru. XDDDDD



Oh yes  

...I know him, very nice ass


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

**


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

what


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 3, 2007)

You think Zaxxie has a nice ass, are you two like dating now?


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

no we are wife and wife ..


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

so I´m close to get 2900.

Loki


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

stfu Toti or I'll rAePe ya


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

where have you been 

70 posts left.


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

rl is soo awesome ^^

I dont have any time


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

you missed the moment when I get into seniors.


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought you where one for lol a long time.. xD


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got it yesterday. 

69 posts more


----------



## Yellow (Dec 3, 2007)

I got like 900 more till my next post rank. That's gonna take like a couple weeks.


----------



## Loki (Dec 3, 2007)

Wat is this Yellow back with a new hot Temari_san sig


----------



## Yellow (Dec 3, 2007)

Indeed.

lol. I'll race you and Totitos to 4k posts.



Too bad you're taking a break though Loki.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2007)

My post count got stuck on 10k, I am no longer active outside FCs..


well, a little


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 3, 2007)

My post count got stuck on 10k, I am no longer active outside FCs..


well, a little


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 4, 2007)

lol doublepost


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 4, 2007)

yellow's back, and so is lemondae, oh happy day's


----------



## Loki (Dec 4, 2007)

Yellow said:


> Indeed.
> 
> lol. I'll race you and Totitos to 4k posts.
> 
> ...



I'll be back~


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2007)

13,000


----------



## chrisp (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations Jetstorm! Now, aim for 14000!


----------



## Yellow (Dec 4, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 13,000



Congrat Jetstorm.


Now keep going.


----------



## Felt (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm stuck on 2k area.  Damn you Blender and FCs


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 5, 2007)

Look at my rank, then check out my post count.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> 13,000



Chuunin Level.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 5, 2007)

Izuko said:


> I'm stuck on 2k area.  Damn you Blender and FCs


Yeah FCs slowed me down for a while but now I'm back to posting.


Gai said:


> Look at my rank, then check out my post count.


lol wtf? h4x???



Shiroi Kiba said:


> Chuunin Level.






lol. TWF. I remember you had like 7k posts back in August/September. Now you have 17k. Damn that's a lot of postwhoring posting.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Quiet TWF. I would have as many posts as you if I wasn't busy modding and stuff!


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2007)

And if I didn't spend three hours a day playing Battlefield 2 or posting in the FC section I'd be over 21k.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Kiba, respect the staff! And Jetstorm will reach the top!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> And if I didn't spend three hours a day playing Battlefield 2 or posting in the FC section I'd be over 21k.



So you wanna play that game eh? 

If I wasn't spending so much time in the FC or the other off-topic sections I would be right near you in post count.

I barely even get 80 posts a day anymore with the little amount of time I have spent on here recently.

I'm just glad that I will never have the Bijew thing.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2007)

Bijew is because the Staff don't know how to spell Bijuu. And I'm sad that Sasuke's face is one of the last ranks.


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 5, 2007)

Gai said:


> Look at my rank, then check out my post count.



WTF!!!  Why is my rank fixed?  Mods b h8n.  or I just posted again and that automatically fixes it


----------



## Yellow (Dec 5, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hey Kiba, respect the staff! And Jetstorm will reach the top!


lol.

That 22k rank is awesome. I'm gonna post until I get that rank. Then I'm done.


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Hey Kiba, respect the staff! And Jetstorm will reach the top!



I lol'd hard when I read this.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I lol'd hard when I read this.



I honestly don't blame you since I have massively slowed down.


----------



## Yakuza (Dec 5, 2007)

Jet, I demand a happy comment in my CP


----------



## masterriku (Dec 5, 2007)

On a less grand scale I made anbu recruit after what 9 months.:WOW


----------



## chrisp (Dec 5, 2007)

What's going on Jetstorm? Are you giving up? Remember Anikis willpower!


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Jetstorm give me your postcount. <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Lol, just got to 1,600 posts  Ugg another 200 posts until my next rank


----------



## ByakugenEye (Dec 6, 2007)

A few more posts.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 6, 2007)

. . . why are post counts inmportant?


----------



## Yellow (Dec 6, 2007)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> . . . why are post counts inmportant?



The higher your post count the more it increases your rep power and makes you more respected.


The respect part isn't always true though. Some people with high post counts are still fail but most people become pretty awesome members by the time their post count gets to a high amount cause you learn how to become more likable by posting more.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2007)

**


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

so close to get 3000.

but I have to study


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 8, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I honestly don't blame you since I have massively slowed down.



damn you, post or I'll get the whip


----------



## C?k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yellow said:


> The higher your post count the more it increases your rep power and makes you more respected.
> 
> 
> The respect part isn't always true though. Some people with high post counts are still fail but most people become pretty awesome members by the time their post count gets to a high amount cause you learn how to become more likable by posting more.


lols, depends _where_ you post exactly my love.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 8, 2007)

Yellow said:


> The higher your post count the more it increases your rep power and makes you more respected.
> 
> 
> The respect part isn't always true though. Some people with high post counts are still fail but most people become pretty awesome members by the time their post count gets to a high amount cause you learn how to become more likable by posting more.



I know your one of my fans


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 8, 2007)

Man, I should be at about 3500 by now.... if the FC sections counted.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

haha! I have only a few more posts untill i reach 1700! Then i'll have 100 more posts untill my next level...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 8, 2007)

Bwahaha, I am now a bij...wait...

...what is this moderator junk? ;_;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Hehee... you know you can take the mod thing off


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 9, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehee... you know you can take the mod thing off






LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 10, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Bwahaha, I am now a bij...wait...
> 
> ...what is this moderator junk? ;_;



lol you should change your name to Kyle, and 3 other staff members should be Stan, Cartman, and Kenny

you and cartman can argue about being a bi-jew and a bi-fatass, lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Almost 1800! I got a little less than 30 more posts


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 10, 2007)

i gotta ppost more i gottta post more


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 10, 2007)

Well.. .yeah  Start those posting engines...


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 10, 2007)

post more do not report

gotta post gotta post gotta post right now

oh oh oh say can you post and the speed of liight.


----------



## E∂ward (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol, well I have a long way there, though I hate double posting/ers. Hopefully I ATLEAST get Special Jounin or Chunnin


----------



## Bartiemus (Dec 11, 2007)

Why dose posting only count in some areas not in others?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay! I'm at 1800 posts  I am now an ANBU captian.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 11, 2007)

SharinghanItachi said:


> i gotta ppost more i gottta post more





SharinghanItachi said:


> post more do not report
> 
> gotta post gotta post gotta post right now
> 
> oh oh oh say can you post and the speed of liight.


*reports*
But seriously, don't spam to up your post count (and posting in here doesn't count anyway). You could get banned for it. Consider yourself lucky, I only deleted two of your posts in the KL (which you could have just made by editing your previous post, double/triple+ posting is against the rules).



Bartiemus said:


> Why dose posting only count in some areas not in others?


Because certain places, like the Chatterbox of FCs, are made as places where people can relax and sometimes don't have to think about putting any kind of content into their posts.



			
				Foxspirit said:
			
		

> Hehee... you know you can take the mod thing off


Actually, not anymore. Awhile ago we decided on mod uniformity because the different ranks were confusing. RK got to be murderator because it is close enough to moderator.


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 11, 2007)

YK give me your postcount and rep please.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll start posting again in a month or so people. 

Byakuya, you are not getting our rep and post count.


----------



## hebi_no_oto (Dec 11, 2007)

ahh that makes things easier! thank you!


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't have that many posts recently,  Jetstorm, our deal is off then, I obviously can't surpass you now by the end of this year (or any year in fact)


----------



## ?verity (Dec 11, 2007)

Torture Specialist? Meh....


----------



## chrisp (Dec 11, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yay! I'm at 1800 posts  I am now an ANBU captian.



Yeah, but it doesn't matter until you're a Senior Member.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

they should of thrown in a user rank called The Rapist, to go with the SNL antics of Sean Connery


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a holly jolly post this year


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 11, 2007)

Its the most wonderful post ooofff the year


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2007)

nice work keep it up


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 11, 2007)

srry i just got a message bout spamming


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

Why isnt this thread stickied by the way 0_0
It has hell lot of posts and still keeps getting moved around this section........


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Why isnt this thread stickied by the way 0_0
> It has hell lot of posts and still keeps getting moved around this section........



odd, I never noticed that


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> odd, I never noticed that



L     O     L


----------



## Totitos (Dec 11, 2007)

I´m so fucking close to 3000.

FINALLY


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

so close to 2100


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 12, 2007)

SO CLOSE TO 800


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> SO CLOSE TO 800



so close to your mother,lol

god I love being Sean Connery


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> so close to your mother,lol
> 
> god I love being Sean Connery



Chuck Norris should beat your ass.


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 12, 2007)

im scared of all the perverts here


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2007)

SharinghanItachi said:


> im scared of all the perverts here



Good.


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 12, 2007)

your a perv too thats why i must use sharinghan on you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 12, 2007)

SharinghanItachi said:


> your a perv too thats why i must use sharinghan on you



Pedo-ness is hard to copy, my friend.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 12, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Chuck Norris should beat your ass.



your mother liked me last night, you'll love my cereal in the morning,lol


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 13, 2007)

slowly working my way to 2700...very slowly


----------



## Homura (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll get to Legendary Ninja rank sooner or later.


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 13, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> your mother liked me last night, you'll love my cereal in the morning,lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 14, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'll get to Legendary Ninja rank sooner or later.



I'm closer. LOL


----------



## Homura (Dec 14, 2007)

By like 40 posts.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok I'm almost at 1900 posts! I need to get to 2000 posts by christmas.

*EDIT* I reached 1900  Now i know i'm reaching 2000 or even 2100 by Christmas!


----------



## djhouston (Dec 14, 2007)

hi im new to this website can anyone please show me how this works??


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

We need a rank for 800 or 850 posts.


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 15, 2007)

Vizard said:


> We need a rank for 800 or 850 posts.


It would be useful, but it throws off the amount of posts you must have for the next rank. I would like it so that I gain more ranks faster.


----------



## Euraj (Dec 15, 2007)

I honestly liked the old list better. I mean, what's up with _Bijew_?


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 15, 2007)

The Fierce Hell-Storm Fox said:


> I honestly liked the old list better. I mean, what's up with _Bijew_?



bijew=when south park meets naruto


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 15, 2007)

Cookies said:


> I would like it so that I gain more ranks faster.



i loled at that


----------



## Kamina (Dec 15, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> bijew=when south park meets naruto



When did that happen??


----------



## chrisp (Dec 15, 2007)

When Sean Connery said "Below me, blow me". 
Hahaha..it still hilarious...


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, I will never get enough posts on here...


----------



## Qrαhms (Dec 15, 2007)

I was MIAed...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 15, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> By like 40 posts.



And now I have exactly 5 more posts than you. LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 15, 2007)

Vizard said:


> When did that happen??



this


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 15, 2007)

^Hinata looks like whore.

I HATE YOU!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

^ 

now its time to reach 5000 posts


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 15, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^Hinata looks like whore.
> 
> I HATE YOU!



lol       .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 16, 2007)

I hit 2000 posts! 100 more to go until Missing Ninja


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 17, 2007)

whoa i like the new ranks, too bad they're so fucking high. :/ i'll never reach final villian or that crazy face


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2007)

Elite Jounin :WOW


----------



## yagami kun (Dec 17, 2007)

seems i have alot of posting to catch up with D:

>.<


----------



## 3sights (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, always nice to know!!


----------



## !3 !L 4 Jvl 3 (Dec 17, 2007)

im  new ...confused ...and lost... im jus lookn around


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 17, 2007)

Just got Missing-nin


----------



## Ico (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got to start posting more offten,,dont want to look like a noob!


----------



## Heavens Wrath (Dec 18, 2007)

Just hit Examiner today.  Hopefully I can reach Torture Specialist within the week.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 18, 2007)

Heavens Wrath said:


> Just hit Rectal Examiner today.  Hopefully I can reach Anal Rape Specialist within the week.



lmao



!3 !L 4 Jvl 3 said:


> im  new ...confused ...and lost... im jus lookn around


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL.....I wanna lvl up and evolve.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 21, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL.....I wanna lvl up and evolve.



your always leveling up when you masturbate to pokemon hentai,lol


----------



## taku (Dec 22, 2007)

R4senshuriken said:


> I've got to start posting more offten,,dont want to look like a noob!



It's not so bad.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 22, 2007)

R4senshuriken said:


> I've got to start posting more offten,,dont want to look like a noob!




NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Just reached 2100 yesterday.... missing nin is always a great rank


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 22, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Just reached 2100 yesterday.... missing nin is always a great rank



you'll rue the day


----------



## Inarigo (Dec 24, 2007)

My post count is waaay low.


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

o ok so this is how the ranks work i should be genin b y the end of the week hopefully


----------



## 5cent (Dec 24, 2007)

is anyone willing to donate some of their postcount to me ? XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 24, 2007)

5cent said:


> is anyone willing to donate some of their postcount to me ? XD



lol, weren't you banned recently


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 24, 2007)

Almost 2200 
*
EDIT*

I have reached 2200! 

wow i set 2 goals.. to either get to 2100 or 2200 by New years and i've accomplished early  I shall make it go up to 2300...


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 25, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Almost 2200
> *
> EDIT*
> 
> ...



damn spammer


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Dec 25, 2007)

*wow*

My post count is waaay low too .


i need to learn how to do it


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 25, 2007)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> My post count is waaay low too .
> 
> 
> i need to learn how to do it



than stop posting in here then


----------



## Homura (Dec 25, 2007)

I've really been slowing down on the posts lately. At this rate I won't reach 4000 posts in a while. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Dec 25, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> than stop posting in here then




haha- yess i'll stop 

crazy

\o\


----------



## C?k (Dec 25, 2007)

I gave up posting


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 25, 2007)

c?k said:


> I gave up posting



lol, so what are you doing now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

I've made it to 2300 posts! I'm actually going to probably hit 2400 or even 2500 by the end of this year


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I've made it to 2300 posts! I'm actually going to probably hit 2400 or even 2500 by the end of this year



damn he surpassed me


----------



## chrisp (Dec 29, 2007)

It doesn't matter because he's not a Senior Member yet.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah... i guess but i'm one in Febuary


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2007)

posting to see postcount 5723 **


----------



## c3zz4rr (Dec 29, 2007)

i become a gennin in 12 days....i think its kinda gud


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 29, 2007)

I am now a genin


----------



## I (Dec 29, 2007)

My posts is just an ant compare to others...


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Dec 29, 2007)

ANBU Recruit sounds sexy


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2007)

So now I know!!! It sucks being new. Aw....


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 30, 2007)

Yosh, only 50 more till next rank


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah. being a noob here sucks. lol everyone has like at least 500 posts....iv got a longggg way to go


----------



## ErikA^^ (Dec 30, 2007)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> yeah. being a noob here sucks. lol everyone has like at least 500 posts....iv got a longggg way to go



Yaaaaa me too!!!!!! we are noobz!!!!


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 30, 2007)

anbu recruit wohoo~~ ;>


----------



## lightcrowler (Dec 30, 2007)

heheh 200 post chuunin im near hehe


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

Come on Legendary Ninja rank!


----------



## Jogemu (Dec 30, 2007)

On my way to chuunin XD


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not too far from the next rank now.


----------



## Loki (Dec 30, 2007)

this one is the best for you Byaku =P


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2007)

**


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 30, 2007)

i wonder where i am in postcount...


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

cloystreng said:


> i wonder where i am in postcount...


 
1,339 maybe?.................


----------



## Totitos (Dec 30, 2007)

I`m not so far away to catch you TJ


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

Go for it, I gave up posting to increase post count


----------



## Totitos (Dec 30, 2007)

I hated when my posts got deleted. 3000 posts was almost  imposible to reach


----------



## cloystreng (Dec 30, 2007)

c?k said:


> 1,339 maybe?.................



thanks 


Totitos said:


> I`m not so far away to catch you TJ



nice avatar lol


----------



## Totitos (Dec 30, 2007)

lol nice sig.


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I hated when my posts got deleted. 3000 posts was almost imposible to reach


Tellin me, I was on 3989 is and lost 300 posts....I died a little that day 


cloystreng said:


> thanks


NP XD


			
				cloystreng said:
			
		

> nice avatar lol





Totitos said:


> lol nice sig.


Oh ask him out already!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 30, 2007)

Have your way with me, c?k!


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Have your way with me, cæk!


Are you stalking me? coz I'll just pretend like you're not and carry on showering with the curtains drawn


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 30, 2007)

c?k said:


> Are you stalking me? coz I'll just pretend like you're not and carry on showering with the curtains drawn



Maybe yes. Maybe no.


----------



## C?k (Dec 30, 2007)

I love a mysterious man


----------



## eruferu (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm on my way to.....................

... rookie


----------



## I (Dec 30, 2007)

I just turned into a Special Jounin... What's so special???


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 30, 2007)

cHiBi_gOtH said:


> I just turned into a Special Jounin... What's so special???



I'd show that chick in your avatar a *SPECIAL* Time


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2007)

c?k said:


> Go for it, I gave up posting to increase post count



 **


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 30, 2007)

cHiBi_gOtH said:


> I just turned into a Special Jounin... What's so special???



Yes, a very "special" Jounin.


----------



## Futureman (Dec 30, 2007)

It may take a while for me...


----------



## eruferu (Dec 30, 2007)

Half way down to rookie!


----------



## eruferu (Dec 30, 2007)

Futureman said:


> It may take a while for me...



Oh brother, we're in this together! 

Heeeey, that rhymes!


----------



## Homura (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm too lazy to post anymore right now. 

But I must! I have to reach 4000 before this year is over!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

c3zz4rr said:


> i become a gennin in 12 days....i think its kinda gud



I became a genin in 1-2 days 


Ah... i posted pretty well today  From 2308 to 2349...


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 30, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I became a genin in 1-2 days
> 
> 
> Ah... i posted pretty well today  From 2308 to 2349...



damn spammer


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 31, 2007)

Post count +1!!

Can't believe I've been here for nearly 3 years already, and my post count is still only in the 2000s


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Dec 31, 2007)

nice list thank youy very much helps me alot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> damn spammer



I'm not a spammer  I simply have a lot to say and i post all in the fanworks and Konoha graphics studio, plus my own shop... 

Almost 2400!


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

im posting pretty good for only being here for a week nd half


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm not a spammer  I simply have a lot to say and i post all in the fanworks and Konoha graphics studio, plus my own shop...
> 
> Almost 2400!



Damn Spammer


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 31, 2007)

spam taste good between two buns with some mayonnaise.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Damn Spammer



 I'm not a spammer... perhaps you're blaming it on me because you spam


----------



## eruferu (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a spammer


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm not a spammer... perhaps you're blaming it on me because you spam


----------



## Homura (Jan 1, 2008)

It's finally 2008...and I haven't reached my target post of 4000.

I have dishonored my family...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> It's finally 2008...and I haven't reached my target post of 4000.
> 
> I have dishonored my family...



lol, reminds me of when Dave Chappelle was the asian stereotype fairy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm probably going to hit 3000 posts in January and then I'll  lay back on the posting for a bit...  


2008!


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 1, 2008)

why is the last one so damn specified?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2008)

Dear god, can someone please change "Bijew " to something less annoying? I hate having this rank


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Dear god, can someone please change "Bijew " to something less annoying? I hate having this rank



change your screen name to Kyle from South Park


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 1, 2008)

Is anyone in Sasuke rank?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Is anyone in Sasuke rank?



Kira Yamato is the only one close enough to it


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 1, 2008)

wtf is a bijew XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

-Demian- said:


> wtf is a bijew XD



when South Park meets Naruto

Kyle, you shut your goddamn BiJew Mouth


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 1, 2008)

bijew = bitch + jew ?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

-Demian- said:


> bijew = bitch + jew ?



narutosimpson in a nutshell


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 1, 2008)

lol no ones going to make it to 65K for that sasuke rank


----------



## d3l (Jan 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Dear god, can someone please change "Bijew " to something less annoying? I hate having this rank



BiZaru


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont get it , why isnt there a rank for evey char not just sasuke, faboyism?


----------



## chrisp (Jan 2, 2008)

Blacklite said:


> lol no ones going to make it to 65K for that sasuke rank



Maybe Jetstorm will reach it. If he don't find it too troublesome though.
Which I believe he will.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2008)

Chill Out With the Damn Posts xD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 2, 2008)

Huey Freeman said:


> Chill Out With the Damn Posts xD


I really, really wanted that rank because of how wonderfully rediculous it is. >.<


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sasuke icon needs to gtfo.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> The Sasuke icon needs to gtfo.



I second that


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, i third that opinion


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

all in favor of removing the sasugay rank say Aye


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

^  地獄行きだ、母fucker。


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^  地獄行きだ、母fucker。



english damnit


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> english damnit



I said, "Go to hell, mother fucker."


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I said, "Go to hell, mother fucker."



your an ass


----------



## geG (Jan 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^  地獄行きだ、母fucker。



That says something along the lines of "Hell going am"

Congrats on using a shitty online translator.


----------



## Blackskull (Jan 3, 2008)

lets calm down everyone take a breather


----------



## Red (Jan 3, 2008)

wut is dis?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 4, 2008)

whoa whats going on? why am i only hokage now? what is this "jinchuurikki" rank? "God of Shinobi"??? whats HAPPENING


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 4, 2008)

Spammer.


----------



## C?k (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL BIJEW!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> whoa whats going on? why am i only hokage now? what is this "jinchuurikki" rank? "God of Shinobi"??? whats HAPPENING


jinchuurikki was added at the 6k mark, shinobi no kami was replaced with god of shinobi (same thing different language), and bijew  was removed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 4, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> jinchuurikki was added at the 6k mark, shinobi no kami was replaced with god of shinobi (same thing different language), and bijew  was removed



jinchuurrikki replaces kage, kage replaces hokage, hokage replaced shinobi no kami, and god of shinobi replaced bijew . 

@byakuya:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 4, 2008)

Huh? if that's happening then they need to update this rank right away


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome, who do I rep for changing that silly "bijew " rank?


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuke icon still needs to gtfo.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 4, 2008)

lol I thought they changed it :/


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive been active since october 2006 and im still chuunin.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 4, 2008)

Wait...wut? Sure, Jinchuuriki is catchy...but my Kage... 

Although, Jinchuuriki is a bit more suited for my other title.


----------



## Denji (Jan 4, 2008)

And I just reached Hokage...

Oh well, only 1,917 posts to go.

*back to work*


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 5, 2008)

I miss _Shinobi no Kami_.


----------



## Neji (Jan 5, 2008)

lol I didn't even notice the new rank

because I don't have it. I'm still kage with 7k posts


----------



## Loki (Jan 5, 2008)

mmmm piza


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2008)

I should be given a custom rank, oh and hand over some pizza.


----------



## Loki (Jan 5, 2008)

ok you will be given the rank pizza boy as of today..I talk it over with an admin


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't get it.... i want to see the new ranks but the mods/admins still havent' updated any of the User rank title threads...


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 5, 2008)

Loki said:


> ok you will be given the rank pizza boy as of today..I talk it over with an admin



Yay.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 5, 2008)

Loving the new ranks blue made


----------



## maStneliS (Jan 5, 2008)

thnx 4 the list man


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I don't get it.... i want to see the new ranks but the mods/admins still havent' updated any of the User rank title threads...


and here ya go


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep i saw it and now i'm glad they got rid of Bijew. 

Ahhh... finally I've reached 2500 posts  Now i can be relieved until i get to 2900 when the tension builds because i want to hit 3000!


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 5, 2008)

dang i need to get to 600 post till i change oh well


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> all in favor of removing the sasugay rank say Aye



Aye

it's 100% fanboyism XD
something other could be instead of that....
maybe...bewbs?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

So it all just ends with the "cool it with the damn posts" ?

Is there nothing above that?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So it all just ends with the "cool it with the damn posts" ?
> 
> Is there nothing above that?



hmmmmm, Tard?


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 6, 2008)

y are people still posting in this thread!?!?!?!?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 6, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> y are people still posting in this thread!?!?!?!?



Quothe a Chunnin lvl.


----------



## Ork (Jan 6, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Quothe a Chunnin lvl.



And me too, Two chuunin=pwnzor


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 6, 2008)

woo! go chuunins!   This is the 28,000th post in the konoha times!!!!


----------



## Shodai (Jan 7, 2008)

Bijew  was an epic rank IMO


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 7, 2008)

Where are the Hitsugaya ranks?


----------



## chrisp (Jan 7, 2008)

The staff realized that Deidara takes it alone.

Deidara takes it alone.


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 7, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> The staff realized that Deidara takes it alone.
> 
> Deidara takes it alone.



from who and into what mouth
all 4 of them xD?


----------



## chrisp (Jan 7, 2008)

He takes your name and kicks your ass.


----------



## Loki (Jan 7, 2008)

wat!!??  Dei is sexy


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 7, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> He takes your name and kicks your ass.



he can't im in his fanclub


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 7, 2008)

argh...how about a pirate rank for us pirates...argh


----------



## The Hybrid (Jan 7, 2008)

wow I have a long time before I hit a higher rank...lol


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 8, 2008)

The Hybrid said:


> wow I have a long time before I hit a higher rank...lol



ONLY 40 MORE POSTS


----------



## Homura (Jan 8, 2008)

Considering how long it took me to get to 4000 posts, I probably won't see the next rank till April/May if I keep up this pace.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 8, 2008)

we need Sean Connery Catch Phrases for the Ranks


----------



## chrisp (Jan 8, 2008)

Agreed. Below me, blow me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2008)

ark 9.0 said:


> argh...how about a pirate rank for us pirates...argh



Y'AR AGREED!!!


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 8, 2008)

Coteaz grew to level 7!


----------



## djhouston (Jan 8, 2008)

Qrαhms....
god i love your pic
final fantasy XII is beasty


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2008)

*posts to check*


----------



## cloystreng (Jan 9, 2008)

posting to boost check postcount


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

You do know that in this  section posts don't count towards your post count...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 9, 2008)

damn mods, I was so close to 2300, I wish when they delete threads it wouldn't affect our post count


----------



## I (Jan 9, 2008)

They always delete most of my post...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, so i just hit 2600 yesterday...


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 11, 2008)

you people post so much that your spammers of an another sort -.-*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

I made one post, and it went up by four. 

Glitch?


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> *posts to check*



damn you ;__,


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

Loki said:


> damn you ;__,



-__-'   LOL


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

zaxx I will not lose to you for you are my wife and i am youre wife XD 

~For That is my way of the PusssyNinja damn


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

Loki said:


> zaxx I will not lose to you for you are my wife and i am youre wife XD
> 
> ~For That is my way of the PusssyNinja damn



You've got enough pussy for the both of us.


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

youre right  

nice sig btw.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

Loki said:


> nice sig btw.



 x9000


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

hmm soon i will be 3,5k


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy crap, 7 more posts.


----------



## Loki (Jan 11, 2008)

still youre a legandery bitch damn Zaxx  

 X3

you have surpassed this lame old Cat!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 11, 2008)

Loki said:


> still youre a legandery bitch damn Zaxx
> 
> X3
> 
> you have surpassed this lame old Cat!



LOL..I still love ya.


----------



## Viciousness (Jan 11, 2008)

wtf is that after Final Villain? KWGoD?


----------



## jack786 (Jan 12, 2008)

Once she ascends to NF God, change the 15,000 title back and edit the 20,000 title to NF Goddess.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL....I'm a Legendary Ninja.


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm still a n00b I guess, you postcount whore's!!!


----------



## Ace1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy Crap i have work to do


----------



## I (Jan 13, 2008)

Im on my way...


----------



## -Demian- (Jan 13, 2008)

*posts to check post count too* DDD


----------



## Loki (Jan 13, 2008)

still a long way till 4k O_o 

oh well time for cookies ^~^


----------



## Tomorrow King (Jan 13, 2008)

Two years ago I was on a site called NarutoRealm for a Naruto MMO. It has since died out; I was on there for about half a year (a little more actually) and posted 30+ times a day. By the time they closed (when I quit/it closed) I had 9,000 posts. xD

THIS COULD TAKE AWHILE AMIRITE?


----------



## I (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe... It will...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

lol im gonna try get k posts by 09 lol


----------



## I (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I shall stop posting when I reach 2k...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 13, 2008)

What's my next mile stone? 6,000?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 13, 2008)

lol zaxxon how much free time u got lol


----------



## Konoha (Jan 14, 2008)

Bijew Rank Own's am looking fot forward to have that rank


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not even a chuunin.. *sighn*


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Jan 14, 2008)

anyone know where I can see a listing of reputation ranks?


----------



## I (Jan 14, 2008)

User CP, I guess... I dunno... Harharhar...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 14, 2008)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> anyone know where I can see a listing of reputation ranks?



hhmm let's see, have you tried clicking on the FAQ Button in between Blogs and Members List, heres the link incase you can't find it

Art Department


----------



## Loki (Jan 14, 2008)

The Fourth Hokage said:


> anyone know where I can see a listing of reputation ranks?



youre around 10k, I think .


----------



## Mobius (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow. I havent been here in a while, huh? I would've had like 5000 posts by now.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like it 

I've reached 2700...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah, it seems like it
> 
> I've reached 2700...



spammer


----------



## Mobius (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey I got to the next one!


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 14, 2008)

Im on my way to be a Genin... It's still long way to go...


----------



## chrisp (Jan 15, 2008)

Am I the only ANBU Captain?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm starting to get closer to my next rank yet again


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 15, 2008)

yay got my rank


----------



## Loki (Jan 15, 2008)

mhm 400 more


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 15, 2008)

Im on my way of being a Chuunin... I need to post less than 100 and I'll Chuunin...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 15, 2008)

300 more till 1000 then i can be a senior :amazed :amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 15, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> 300 more till 1000 then i can be a senior :amazed :amazed



but you can't apply for it until march


----------



## Homura (Jan 15, 2008)

1,873 more


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 16, 2008)

Haruhi said:


> 1,873 more



Damn 07ers.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 16, 2008)

I get senior on February 2nd.... about 200 posts until 3000


----------



## Inarigo (Jan 16, 2008)

At least one post closer than before.


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 17, 2008)

Im almost, almost...


----------



## chrisp (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so close to the ground-breaking 2000. My status here on NF will go trough the roof!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 17, 2008)

a lot of posts


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 17, 2008)

............


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 17, 2008)

Cause it's a hang out place, I guess...


----------



## Baby Venus (Jan 17, 2008)

Im still a rookie wit 60 post 100 post here i come... WOOOHOOO

I kno 100 aint much but to me it is because im new


----------



## SharinghanItachi (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah i just got here


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL......I made 100 more posts?! O__O I didn't realize it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it when that happens  Gosh, getting closer to 3000 everyday...


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 17, 2008)

Im almost there


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

iCHi_iSNOTDEAD said:


> Im on my way of being a Chuunin... I need to post less than 100 and I'll Chuunin...



lol and now he's banned


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol and now he's banned



LOL, and he had a good amount of rep.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2008)

hmm rape me Zaxx D:


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Loki said:


> hmm rape me Zaxx D:



And I was JUST about to log off.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2008)

you need to please me  1st!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry, but my rep rifle is outta ammo.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2008)

you mean rape


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

New rank!


----------



## chrisp (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations Byakuya! You just took the first step towards greatness.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2008)

Jinchuuriki isn't that bad


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

So far so good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2008)

We March '07 Jinchuuriki's need to stick together 

lol at how discussing post count always ends up with rep talk.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 18, 2008)

Rep talk? Hmm...clearly I'm missing out. But I only lack 1000 points and then I have 15000!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Rep talk? Hmm...clearly I'm missing out. But I only lack 1000 points and then I have 15000!



LOLZ          .


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Rep talk? Hmm...clearly I'm missing out. But I only lack 1000 points and then I have 15000!



That's nothing, I only need 6,000-7,000 to become Celestial.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> That's nothing, I only need 6,000-7,000 to become Celestial.



13,000 till.........what's the rep rank after Celestial?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Zaxxon, the next rank is Ascendant... My next rank is celestial.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> We March '07 Jinchuuriki's need to stick together
> 
> lol at how discussing post count always ends up with rep talk.



Well rep is fun.



~Zaxxon~ said:


> 13,000 till.........what's the rep rank after Celestial?



Being Ascendant isn't special anymore, everyone and their mother seem to get it  easily these days.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Being Ascendant isn't special anymore, everyone and their mother seem to get it  easily these days.



I'm the fool that everyone loves, yet I get no respect with rep.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm the fool that everyone loves, yet I get no respect with rep.



I just lol'd after reading this


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

At least you're famous around here Zaxxie, nobody knows who I am. D:


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> At least you're famous around here Zaxxie, nobody knows who I am. D:



now that's not true


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 13,000 till.........what's the rep rank after Celestial?



That's because Most of these imbeciles do not appreciate the true anti-hero, Vergil.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Byakuya... you are well known. When even when i'll be on as long as everyone else here, i'll at least hit Celestial  Tell me... how do you get 100,000 rep when you are 07'ers


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> now that's not true



It is. 



FoxSpirit said:


> Byakuya... you are well known. When even when i'll be on as long as everyone else here, i'll at least hit Celestial  Tell me... how do you get 100,000 rep when you are 07'ers



I'm still not sure myself, maybe people just like my trolling and decide to rep me for it. >_>


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure myself, maybe people just like my trolling and decide to rep me for it. >_>



wow someone is in denial


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

Nah. 

I'm not known outside my FCs and Bleach Avenue, which is fine. And most of the 'famous' members of this forum are CB and/or Blender regulars. 

Anyways, this isn't a popularity contest so..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 18, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Anyways, this isn't a popularity contest so..



Why is it the people NOT looking for popularity get it, and vice versa?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 18, 2008)

Reverse psychology, my dear boy.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 19, 2008)

Byakuya, at least you have your own member FC.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2008)

It's not that hard to get a member FC these days.


----------



## Quantum (Jan 19, 2008)

65.000 and all you get is the loser sasuke?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2008)

Sasuke > you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

I've hit 2800 posts, and trying to get to 3000 by February 2nd


----------



## Quantum (Jan 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Sasuke > you.



Everything > You

Loser


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Umm... let's see You in posts and rep < Byakuya's posts and rep

You're dead if he negs you...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure myself, maybe people just like my trolling and decide to rep me for it. >_>





FoxSpirit said:


> Umm... let's see You in posts and rep < Byakuya's posts and rep
> 
> You're dead if he negs you...



been waiting for a good moment to use this in response to the pwnage


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2008)

, actually my rep power is weak so it wouldn't really affect him.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Well you give out about 200 or 250... well that is still enough to bring somebody down 100 points... I'd only get them down a little more than 50.


----------



## Morati (Jan 19, 2008)

Good, I can almost torture people. Teaching is so boring


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 19, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It's not that hard to get a member FC these days.



Then why the Hell don't I have one?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Then why the Hell don't I have one?



Did anyone request one for you?


----------



## Loki (Jan 20, 2008)

I need Jinchuuriki food :3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

You can't have any, take some chips instead.


----------



## Loki (Jan 20, 2008)

ok      X3


----------



## Totitos (Jan 20, 2008)

Bya give me your post account.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

No but you can also have some chips.


----------



## Elle (Jan 20, 2008)

Elite Jonin today


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Did anyone request one for you?



No. I guess that no one understands how great I am.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 20, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> It's not that hard to get a member FC these days.


, says the person who already has one.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

Well my point is, if _I_ can get one, pretty much anyone can.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh wow i'm almost at 3000 posts


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Oh wow i'm almost at 3000 posts



damn you


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Oh wow i'm almost at 3000 posts



Hey, I have an idea. You give me all your posts while I give you some rep. Trust me, I rep as much as your postcount.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2008)

lol getting closer to God of shinobi. I've been slacking.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2008)

Spammer.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Spammer.



Spammers get their post counts slashed. I just know how to post, when to post, and where to post.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Hey, I have an idea. You give me all your posts while I give you some rep. Trust me, I rep as much as your postcount.



Rep from you would be pretty big, however i'm not willing to give up my postcount  This is just the beginning for me...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 26, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol getting closer to God of shinobi. I've been slacking.



I'm gonna lol when you hit Bijew


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

3000 posts  I won't be motivated to get to 4000 until i reach about 3500.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Rep from you would be pretty big, however i'm not willing to give up my postcount  This is just the beginning for me...



Oh please, 3,000 is hardly the beginning.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 26, 2008)

8k posts.. 

*increases spammage!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol, I'll hit 3k soon


----------



## chrisp (Jan 26, 2008)

So close to 2000. That's the first real *big* 'wall' to break down, right?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

3100 here i come  (it has only been one day and i'm almost 100 posts more).


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2008)

Give me back my Shinobi No Kami title!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 27, 2008)

slowly nearing 3k but i don't really wanna be an s-class missing-nin. i prefer short titles


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2008)

^
Agreed (with the short names thing). Once I get to Kage, I'll probably ask a mod if it's possible for me to just keep the same rank for the rest of my days.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the rank i have now >.>


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

wish I had more time to do posting, damn my vacation is still a long way


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Jan 27, 2008)

wish i had a higher rank but im cool so it all kinda flows nice lol


----------



## Aiee! (Jan 27, 2008)

Hay all my User Rank List friends.

Just hit Examiner.


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

I just now hit chuunin. I really want to hit 1000 posts and be a senior member, must post more,,but must resist spamming(Dont want to go to the dark side).


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 27, 2008)

im a rookie. must... make... Genin!! then on to Chunin and i'll be satisfyed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 28, 2008)

What's my next rank, Kage?


----------



## Tenrow (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn I don't post for like a year and a half...

WHERE'D MAH 3000 POSTS GO?!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 28, 2008)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Damn I don't post for like a year and a half...
> 
> WHERE'D MAH 3000 POSTS GO?!



in the landfill, be nice when they delete threads it doesn't decrease our post count


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm slowly on my way to becoming a Gennin


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 28, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What's my next rank, Kage?



Your next rank is going to be a Jinchuuriki starting at i believe 6,000 or 7,000 posts...

So close to 3100...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2008)

Im slowly moving up nthe ranks


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to get to Jinchuuriki post rank, then I'll slow down.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm... my Post count goal for the year is probably going to reach 10000 posts  I believe i could pull it off.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmm... my Post count goal for the year is probably going to reach 10000 posts  I believe i could pull it off.



Hey you got a ban recently, right? How was it? XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 29, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey you got a ban recently, right? How was it? XD



Ouch baby, very ouch.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey you got a ban recently, right? How was it? XD



oh that's low, even for you


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell, I'm only asking, cause I never had one. Seriously, just give me an hour ban. 



LOL


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 29, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hell, I'm only asking, cause I never had one. Seriously, just give me an hour ban.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



You're so mean 

Being banned just means you can go into RL for a while


----------



## -18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Spam spam spam... Im still on my way to be a ANBU recruit, sounds crummy


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 29, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Being banned just means you can go into RL for a while



Which is maybe why I need a ban.


----------



## Spiral (Jan 29, 2008)

hopefully atleast kage by the end of the year. _hopefully_


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Which is maybe why I need a ban.



ok, let me whip this out then


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't even remember how long I've been trying to reach 8000. It's cause I'm always MIA for like a month.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread should really be locked.....


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> This thread should really be locked.....



how about you STFU


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe this will explain everything:


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 29, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> This thread should really be locked.....


why? the posts here don't count anyway. true, it may go slightly off topic at times but seeing as it causes no problems to the forum and no rules are being broken it has no need to be locked.

SM thread


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 29, 2008)

HEY sean, stuff it up ur @$$! i can say whatever i want!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Maybe this will explain everything:



I just lol'd in my pants



OKAMIpwn3d said:


> HEY sean, stuff it up ur ass! i can say whatever i want ,pussy!



wow that was lame


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 29, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> why? the posts here don't count anyway. true, it may go slightly off topic at times but seeing as it causes no problems to the forum and no rules are being broken it has no need to be locked.
> 
> SM thread



yeah, but there's no need for people to post in this tread....gimme 1 good reason


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 30, 2008)

^bragging rights. 



KamiKazi said:


> SM thread



Sweet memories, man.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 30, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> yeah, but there's no need for people to post in this tread....gimme 1 good reason


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 30, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> yeah, but there's no need for people to post in this tread....gimme 1 good reason


for the lulz

also it's a topic that any member of the forum can talk about so you get to interact with members that you wouldn't see posting in other sections. i met some of my favorite members of the forums in the konoha times so leaving these threads open can't hurt.

me: 1
you: 0


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> This thread should really be locked.....



Best avy ever


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2008)

I want 10k posts.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Which is maybe why I need a ban.



You just think you need a ban


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2008)

Less than 500 more for God of Shinobi. 



Byakuya said:


> I want 10k posts.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 30, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> Less than 500 more for God of Shinobi.



Well, well, well. Seems I'm only 2K before going up against you. This should be fun, hopefully.


----------



## omegashadow (Jan 30, 2008)

i am finding this list to my liking


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

lolz i have no post


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 30, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> for the lulz
> 
> also it's a topic that any member of the forum can talk about so you get to interact with members that you wouldn't see posting in other sections. i met some of my favorite members of the forums in the konoha times so leaving these threads open can't hurt.
> 
> ...



That's wierd, my friend keeps score of when we're right...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 30, 2008)

OKAMIpwn3d said:


> That's wierd, my friend keeps score of when we're right...



stfu and leave already


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 30, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> stfu and leave already



thank you.


----------



## Ifurita's Fan (Jan 30, 2008)

good god, It's been so long since I've been here to the forums and posted. It's a little daunting seeing how people that I remember having maybe 1 or 2 thousand post now have like 5 to 10 thousand posts... Gah.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well, well, well. Seems I'm only 2K before going up against you. This should be fun, hopefully.



You aren't on my level.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 30, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> You aren't on my level.



Just you wait. You will soon see why you should never underestimate your opponent...


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 30, 2008)

dem sound like fightun wurds, lol


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Let's get ready to RUMBLEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Just you wait. You will soon see why you should never underestimate your opponent...



lol I was pretty inactive for a month and you still couldn't catch up.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 31, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol I was pretty inactive for a month and you still couldn't catch up.



Let's see what happens in a couple of days then. I might as well try to surpass you with...about a week.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like business is about to pick up.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 1, 2008)

Legendary Ninja


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2008)

Believe. **


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 1, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Let's see what happens in a couple of days then. I might as well try to surpass you with...about a week.



You need about 2300+ posts to do that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 1, 2008)

Ifurita's Fan said:


> good god, It's been so long since I've been here to the forums and posted. It's a little daunting seeing how people that I remember having maybe 1 or 2 thousand post now have like 5 to 10 thousand posts... Gah.



Thats what happens when you disappear for more than 4 months. I remember you from when I had ~100 posts and was generally disliked (you came to my rescue on occasions ). Some things never change, but at least I have more posts now.

6290


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take me to reach 7000.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 1, 2008)

*How many posts do i need to become a Senior Member?*


----------



## chrisp (Feb 1, 2008)

So close to 2000. It's a real milestone.

Romanticide, you need at least 1000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership to become a Senior Member.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 1, 2008)

2,000 is nothing compared to the 10,000 milestone.


----------



## Loki (Feb 1, 2008)

hmm it's a milestone till ascendant  


that i still aint


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 1, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> *How many posts do i need to become a Senior Member?*



1000 posts


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

I've reached 3200


----------



## WindMaster (Feb 1, 2008)

wow i'm far from the next rank...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 1, 2008)

lol + 1 post.

I'm that much closer to 3000! I'm going for 10,000 by 2009


----------



## plox (Feb 1, 2008)

ive reached 151


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> lol + 1 post.
> 
> I'm that much closer to 3000! I'm going for 10,000 by 2009



My goal for 2008 is 10,000 and for 2009.... 20,000


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 1, 2008)

Stayin strong at whatever I am right now. XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 1, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Stayin strong at whatever I am right now. XD



Posting after Zaxxon for epic win


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 1, 2008)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Posting after Zaxxon for epic win



Awww.....I'm touched.


----------



## Ifurita's Fan (Feb 1, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Thats what happens when you disappear for more than 4 months. I remember you from when I had ~100 posts and was generally disliked (you came to my rescue on occasions ). Some things never change, but at least I have more posts now.
> 
> 6290



What can I say... I don't usually say something unless I actually have something meaningful to say... I suppose I should just hunker down and just blather away with post after post all over the site till I work my numbers up to where they should be... but hey.. I'm rare in that I have the rep I do with so few posts. 

Anyway... I remember you... nice to see you again.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2008)

hmmm...made a good amount of posts today.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 2, 2008)

Posting after pedo.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 3, 2008)

Sayo said:


> what about something for 20.000 harhrhr



I thought TWF had the most post count on NF, but goddamn...:amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 3, 2008)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I thought TWF had the most post count on NF, but goddamn...:amazed



Kira Yamato has the most post


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 3, 2008)

Kira is a spammer.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, Kira is a legend.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 3, 2008)

Legends can be spammers.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Feb 3, 2008)

the spamming leyend isnt?


----------



## WindMaster (Feb 3, 2008)

But most aren't


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> Kira Yamato has the most post





Byakuya said:


> Kira is a spammer.





Zarigani said:


> No, Kira is a legend.



You know this was back when posts could be donated to others, right?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 3, 2008)

Kira is the Master of Loli's.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Kira is the Master of Loli's.



My idol.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm the master of lol's and doing your mothers


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

What am I a master of?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> What am I a master of?



BANKAIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! 


sorry, I just felt like saying that. XD

LOL, idunno.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

Zaxxie, you're my favourite pedo.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Zaxxie, you're my favourite pedo.



And you're a good friend.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

let's bake a star


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> let's bake a star





Oh you sly dog, you.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

you have seen right through me


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> you have seen right through me



Not like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll just try and find you then.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'll just try and find you then.



I'll give you hint.....somewhere in Manlius, NY.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 4, 2008)

**


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

i think otherwise


----------



## Shodai (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been spamming raising my post count a fair bit recently

Soon I will overtake Dave and Zaxxon


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't spam, my posts are 100% quality.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I don't spam, my posts are 100% quality.



oh come on, I find that hard to belive, we all spam at one point or another


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 5, 2008)

thanx alot blue


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Blue.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 5, 2008)

Yesterday i reached 3300 posts.


----------



## Homura (Feb 6, 2008)

Still a long way to go till the next rank. I've been slacking off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunt know how close I am


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 6, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I've been spamming raising my post count a fair bit recently
> 
> Soon I will overtake Dave and Zaxxon



I'm surprised more people haven't.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 6, 2008)

Who will overtake me?


----------



## Achaia (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got a lot of posts to make before I make it to a new rank.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 6, 2008)

^I got a lovely bunch of coconuts. 


Naw, I'm foolin.


----------



## Ico (Feb 6, 2008)

I hit Academy Teacher!


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 6, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I've been spamming raising my post count a fair bit recently
> 
> Soon I will overtake Dave and Zaxxon



lol and now he is b@


----------



## [MA]Sinister666 (Feb 7, 2008)

*If I didn't have school, I'd have over 300 posts by now....*


----------



## //KirA.~ (Feb 7, 2008)

If i didn't have a social life, I would have over 25K.

so stfu and stop complaining.


----------



## Corwin (Feb 7, 2008)

O cool, I'm a torture specialist now. I like this title so much I should probably stay here


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 7, 2008)

Lol school.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 7, 2008)

I've reached 2000 posts!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Zarigani. 

So close to God of Shinobi. X3


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2008)

Legendary ninja up in this bitch....

Now if only I had more rep....

Us domers dont get much rep...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 8, 2008)

I have made 1 new post today, thank you.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 8, 2008)

I just lol'd             .


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 8, 2008)

Where am i in the rank?


----------



## Ooter (Feb 9, 2008)

Friggin hell im a newb


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 9, 2008)

Has just hit 3400 posts


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy shit, I finally have 8,000 posts. I wonder how long before it starts dropping.... again.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 11, 2008)

still working on getting to that 3k


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 11, 2008)

damn you fox spirit


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2008)

I hit 15,000! X3


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I hit 15,000! X3



now you need 45k more to catch up to Kira


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> now you need 45k more to catch up to Kira



When did Kira make 5,000 more posts? :amazed


----------



## Pimp slap No jutsu (Feb 12, 2008)

The ranking system is over rated. Ive been here longer then most of the mods, but havnt found anything worthwhile to talk about. That and over the time people seem to jack up their post count as a way to gain rank.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

lol and you only have 3 post, lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol and you only have 3 post, lol



That pretty much supports what he/she just said.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

yes and I was lol'ing over it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> yes and I was lol'ing over it



Oh. I just thought you were being an asshole like you sometimes tend to act.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

actually your the asshole, I'm the one who laughs at everyone,lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> actually your the asshole, I'm the one who laughs at everyone,lol



No, I'm just anal at times.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard that's where you take it all the time,lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

I heard your jokes fail. LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 12, 2008)

your momma said you fail


----------



## Totitos (Feb 12, 2008)

I will never reach 4000 posts


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I will never reach 4000 posts



slow working on 5,000.


----------



## Ifurita's Fan (Feb 12, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I will never reach 4000 posts


 
That's exactly how I feel about 2000 posts at times. Comes from not posting unless you actually have something to say.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 12, 2008)

On my way to 5000


----------



## Loki (Feb 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> slow working on 5,000.



i'd never thought you'd kill me so fast


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 12, 2008)

6520, I've finally pierced the heavens... or at least the clouds.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Felt (Feb 12, 2008)

I should get 3000 one day


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 12, 2008)

I just barely reached 5,000 but a week ago. I wonder how long it will take to reach 6,000?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 12, 2008)

On my way to 4000


----------



## Alex (Feb 12, 2008)

just got 400.....lol still a newb


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2008)

*I'm trying to get to 1000.....it's so hard!*


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 13, 2008)

I should get to 7000 already. >_>


----------



## Loki (Feb 13, 2008)

hm 3,7k it is wood


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2008)

*looks at my own post*


hmmm.....I don't quite feel like myself today.


----------



## Loki (Feb 13, 2008)

soon u will be post slashed, then me is going to laugh 

or not XD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2008)

Loki said:


> soon u will be post slashed, then me is going to laugh
> 
> or not XD



OH NOES! Not my beautiful 4475 posts!!


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never been slashed.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I've never been slashed.



Neither have I. Nor have I ever been banned.


----------



## legan (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't been slashed but I've been banned


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

On my way to legendary ninja


----------



## Creator (Feb 13, 2008)

I have 10000 posts but why am i not Shinobi no Kami?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 13, 2008)

They've changed the ranks Creator. No more Shinobi no kami


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 13, 2008)

I was slashed and then banned for post whoring when I was 2 days from hitting SM Status


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> They've changed the ranks Creator. No more Shinobi no kami



Someone's gotta repost the fucking rank list. >.>


----------



## Creator (Feb 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> They've changed the ranks Creator. No more Shinobi no kami



Ah man.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 14, 2008)

7k here i come D:


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> They've changed the ranks Creator. No more Shinobi no kami



Wait what? It's been translated to God of Shinobi, which is kinda ironic.


----------



## LawLessChaoz (Feb 14, 2008)

i got far 2 goooooooooooooo


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, indeed you do 

3500... half way


----------



## Creator (Feb 14, 2008)

Whats the new rank lists?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Spiral (Feb 14, 2008)

1st page dude.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 14, 2008)

Creator said:


> Whats the new rank lists?  Does anyone know?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Sean.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2008)

That's the old list, schtotschman.


----------



## Loki (Feb 15, 2008)

maybe old is now new and the new got old


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't see any God of Shinobi on that List


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 15, 2008)

What's with this weirdass smilie?


----------



## Loki (Feb 15, 2008)

Zaru has custom rank


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey guys.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 15, 2008)

Zaru is legendary.


----------



## Creator (Feb 15, 2008)

I am still a Hokage.  Nothings changed.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> That's the old list, schtotschman.



no it isn't it's the one Kira posted about 8-9 pages back, it has the Bijew Rank and the Sasugay rank


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 15, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> no it isn't it's the one Kira posted about 8-9 pages back, it has the Bijew Rank and the Sasugay rank



They _HAVE_ made edits since then, genius.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 15, 2008)

Ranks don't really mean much to me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 16, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> They _HAVE_ made edits since then, genius.



I went scrolling back and that was the most recent one I have found


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 16, 2008)

just a bit till 3.500


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 16, 2008)

*72 posts left for me....how long does it take to become a senior member?*


----------



## chrisp (Feb 16, 2008)

6 months membership, 3000 rep points and 1000 posts are the minimum requirements for becoming a Senior Member.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 16, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> *72 posts left for me....how long does it take to become a senior member?*



pretty much you have to wait til april my friend


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

I need to start working


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 16, 2008)

just get to that point in july


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

You do know that Romanticide already has the 6 month membership... he joined oct. 2006


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

Crap i just realised, i never actually requested a senior membership 0_0


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude I've hit 4,500 like five times now.......damn it all.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

What do you mean "like 5 times"?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> What do you mean "like 5 times"?



I've obtained 4500 fives times...... because of thread merges/trashing/other shit.......my posts keep getting deleted.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah... if that keeps up i may catch up


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 16, 2008)

*I'm a girl, y'now Fox....oh, and i'll pm TenshiOni to make me a senior when i reach 1000, since i've been here over a year....*


----------



## man (Feb 16, 2008)

Romanticide? 

Don't you mean suicide?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 17, 2008)

since when was SAsuke on the post count thing?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL, just LOL.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm going to overtake you Zax


----------



## Loki (Feb 17, 2008)

Another day, and another post i has made


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 17, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> *I'm a girl, y'now Fox....oh, and i'll pm TenshiOni to make me a senior when i reach 1000, since i've been here over a year....*



Oh, sorry about that


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 17, 2008)

*It's okay Fox! 50 more 'til i'm a senior member!*


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool Thats pretty fun


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I'm going to overtake you Zax



Like I give much of a shit anymore.......these freakin n00bs with their's 8k, 10k, 12k.......god damn it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree.... freakin June 8,000 posters


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I agree.... freakin June 8,000 posters



What the hell year are you talking about?


----------



## Totitos (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm jealous


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 17, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> What the hell year are you talking about?





I mean i despise the people who joined in June 2007 who have such high post count (and rep points)

@ Totitos - i thought you were at 3000 posts already.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I'm jealous



I'm horny, nice to meet you jealous.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm horny too Zaxxon, let's be horny together!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I'm horny too Zaxxon, let's be horny together!!



Not with that smiley we won't.


----------



## Loki (Feb 17, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm horny, nice to meet you jealous.



Lets see that Pendor NAO!


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

yeahj! i just became a senior member, how could i have been such an idiot that i forgot to request a senior membership >.<


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 17, 2008)

Your DMC avatar wins.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 17, 2008)

Sooo close to Missing-nin and Sasuke.


----------



## Ari (Feb 17, 2008)

I NEED 1000 POSTS.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

Allen said:


> I NEED 1000 POSTS.



If you give me your password.....I can help ya.


----------



## Ari (Feb 17, 2008)

Then I'd have to delete my PMs.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2008)

Allen said:


> Then I'd have to delete my PMs.



LOL                           .


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

150 more posts until ANBU >.<"


----------



## Ari (Feb 18, 2008)

Slowly working to 1000.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

almost 2000 yeah! xD

@byakuya: thanx ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Hit 3600


----------



## chrisp (Feb 18, 2008)

Missing-nin!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be rockin Legendary Ninja for a while.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha... Last night i had a dream that Zaxxon's post count dropped another couple hundred


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL NF dreams.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm gonna be S-Class, yeah, yeah, yeah

But I'm not there yet, no, no, no


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

2000... 2000  common kid you can do it!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

BOWSER?!

I challenge you to a fight!


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 19, 2008)

SWEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2008)

getting up there


----------



## Shodai (Feb 19, 2008)

Half way to next rank


----------



## Kakashi ANBU ROOT (Feb 19, 2008)

Almost There '-_- 1,499 More To


----------



## Nero (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario said:


> BOWSER?!
> 
> I challenge you to a fight!



It's going to change to Nero


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 19, 2008)

3450+ posts 

see you at 4000


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

See you at 3700+


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2008)

See ya at 5,000, whenever the hell that'll be.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 19, 2008)

Zaxxon, i'm going to overtake you soon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, fuck you too.


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Feb 19, 2008)

i remeber when i had 4 digits to my posts....

ah what a time that was. I was getting pussy from all sides then. They used to call me dodecahedron


----------



## Jazz (Feb 19, 2008)

See ya at 3,000

wait, shit.


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Feb 20, 2008)

see you at 400


----------



## Miselius (Feb 20, 2008)

Hell yeah! Im a fucking Chuunin, with post count of 20+!


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh yeah! Fuck yeah! I'm a bove Chuunin by at least 2,975 posts !


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Come on mario! Hit 3000!!

3700 in the bag


----------



## Nero (Feb 20, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh yeah! Fuck yeah! I'm a bove Chuunin by at least 2,975 posts !



you cant have a higher postcount then me  :amazed
i am your natural archenemy


----------



## chrisp (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't care about all you who have more posts than me.


...





Sasuke and I are fine with being Missin-nins, thank you very much.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Come on mario! Hit 3000!!
> 
> 3700 in the bag



Guess who beat it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh fuck yeah! I'm going nowhere.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 21, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The dream of being Hokage burns bright in this one



^56,000+ posts!?

I'll settle for being another "jack of all trades" Kakashi...

...only, a master of none.


----------



## Felt (Feb 21, 2008)

No matter how much I post mine isn't changing


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2008)

Kallen said:


> No matter how much I post mine isn't changing



Wait, yours is permanent?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 21, 2008)

Kallen said:


> No matter how much I post mine isn't changing



I wish I had a cool rank. LOL


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

just hitted missing nin


----------



## Inarigo (Feb 22, 2008)

it also depends where you post


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 22, 2008)

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time, Peanut Butter Jelly Time.............


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 22, 2008)

These Ranks are good thankx!


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 22, 2008)

The ranks are better than sex


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

3800


----------



## cloystreng (Feb 22, 2008)

i went gotta start posting again


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

TheRisingPhoenix said:


> The ranks are better than sex





his gets me to the ocnclusion: you  _must_ be a necrophile...


----------



## Ico (Feb 22, 2008)

I post in FCs too much,,Im gonnna post in the library more.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 23, 2008)

I will eat you alive.


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 23, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I will eat you alive.



As long as your transcendantness is the one to eat me you may proceed.


----------



## Mobius (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes! I made Chuunin....

Sean Connery if you neg me i will be pissed


----------



## pankekas7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank u! It is good


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Feb 24, 2008)

i like how most of these 1000+ posters dont have rep to their names


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 24, 2008)

Shinigami-Isshin said:


> i like how most of these 1000+ posters dont have rep to their names



LOL owned.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Shinigami-Isshin said:


> i like how most of these 1000+ posters dont have rep to their names


I has repz. 

But seriously speaking, I don't think veteran members rep new members often enough. Their reps are reserved for people in their own cliques. Not that I'm complaining but this is a fact.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Hit 3900 yesterday


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I has repz.
> 
> But seriously speaking, I don't think veteran members rep new members often enough. Their reps are reserved for people in their own cliques. Not that I'm complaining but this is a fact.



do something rep worthy


----------



## Felt (Feb 25, 2008)

Shinigami-Isshin said:


> i like how most of these 1000+ posters dont have rep to their names



But some do


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 25, 2008)

6k posts, nearly 7k.

*Shinigami-Isshin*, , I was a paragon of hope with 3k posts.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 25, 2008)

I've requested to be a senior member.....but it's been a while and i wasn't added.....what should i do?


----------



## Felt (Feb 25, 2008)

How long has it been?  If it's been over a week I'd request again.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

rep iss what is important

it shows quality over quantity


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 25, 2008)

**


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I has repz.
> 
> But seriously speaking, I don't think veteran members rep new members often enough. Their reps are reserved for people in their own cliques. Not that I'm complaining but this is a fact.



I usually rep people who amuse me...

Newcomers generally have a better shot than established veterans when it comes to me. 

What's the fun in repping someone who already has a ton of rep?


----------



## PhantomX (Feb 25, 2008)

I beg to differ Hattori... I remember Kira_Yamato was the first person ever to rep me way back when I first joined NF, and it was just for asking what the bars were XD


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> I've requested to be a senior member.....but it's been a while and i wasn't added.....what should i do?



send threats to the admins about overloading the servers by refreshing the mainpage 100.000 times


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> send threats to the admins about overloading the servers by refreshing the mainpage 100.000 times



Is that really possible?
If so 


I plan on getting to Jounin very soon. 
My goal for the moment.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2008)

若い膣は私を角質にする!


Oh and.....yeah......still going slow.....XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

Viola! I have reached 4000


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Viola! I have reached 4000



LOL fuck! XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

Hehe 

Who knows... i may catch up to you Zaxxon


----------



## BowL (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont even know how much rep is good rep. I mean I have a high number, but I dont know what that actually means. I have seen some friends of mine in the 100k....thats a lot.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

You do need to catch up


----------



## Shinigami-Isshin (Feb 27, 2008)

when you have a ratio like mine then your rep is good. im 5500 away to next rep level


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 27, 2008)

.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't laugh Zaxxon, I'm only 3000 short of Luminary. That's like the newbie - regular dividing line.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 27, 2008)

Shinigami-Isshin said:


> when you have a ratio like mine then your rep is good. im 5500 away to next rep level



Eh, it really wouldn't be that much.... You need to raise your post count.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 27, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't laugh Zaxxon, I'm only 3000 short of Luminary. That's like the newbie - regular dividing line.



I'm sorry, I wasn't aware that I was laughing.


----------



## Shodai (Feb 28, 2008)

Zaxxon increased his lead on me while I was lolb&


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 28, 2008)

Anbu captin finally!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 28, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Zaxxon increased his lead on me while I was lolb&



That's what you get for getting b&. Unlike you, I'm a good boy.


----------



## Felt (Feb 28, 2008)

3000


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah... congrats Kallen on getting to 3000 but not getting to S-class missing ninja


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 29, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah... congrats Kallen on getting to 3000 but not getting to S-class missing ninja



Custom ranks own.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 29, 2008)

4100


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 29, 2008)

4700.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 29, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> That's what you get for getting b&. Unlike you, I'm a good boy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 1, 2008)

​


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 1, 2008)

sadly I am very far away from having any good rank but at least now I know about how long it'll take to get there


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

hit 4200 this morning...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 1, 2008)

oh poo

still about 1k from kage


----------



## FoxSp?r?t (Mar 1, 2008)

jeez, it'll b a long time b4 i get that many posts -.-


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL DA FUCK?! TWO FOXSPIRITS?!


----------



## Proxy (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering what was up with that "FoxSpirit." I repped him/it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

And not to me!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 2, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> And not to me!



Imposter...          .


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2008)

16,000 posts. 

lol Final Villain would have been so far if I could still get ranks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Imposter...          .



Now why would i be the impostor  when you all knew me from my joining time. I grew with posts and rep and then a dupe with no power at all comes.... he is the dupe


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 2, 2008)

i'll be a legendary ninja soon, yay`


----------



## fxu (Mar 2, 2008)

I reached 2000, and made a mod bring me down to 60.

You post-count whores!! XD


----------



## * DARK LORD * (Mar 2, 2008)

i will be a chunin soon yay


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 2, 2008)

i'll be a genin soon!!! yay!!!


----------



## Unsanctioned_genin (Mar 2, 2008)

Right now, goin for 100.


----------



## Unsanctioned_genin (Mar 2, 2008)

Made it.


----------



## Alex (Mar 2, 2008)

about halfway from ANBU recriut to special Jonin...


----------



## FoxSp?rit (Mar 2, 2008)

my post has been reset!


----------



## EternallySerenity (Mar 2, 2008)

Aggghhhh I can't find hardly any posts to post in!!! ><
AND NO ONE IS REQUESTING TEH LEMONS!!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 2, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Imposter...          .



        .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

4300   .


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm watching you, FoxSpirit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm watching you Byakuya


----------



## Curry (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm I don't even know how many posts I have


----------



## Elle (Mar 3, 2008)

Finally reached 3000!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 3, 2008)

"I love rock and roll. Put another dime in the jukebox, baby...."


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> "I love rock and roll. Put another dime in the jukebox, baby...."



                      .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 3, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> .



 Why are we arghing? XD


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 3, 2008)

Zaxxon why are you so lovable


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh you sweet talker, you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I'm watching you, FoxSpirit.



And to why are you watching me?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 3, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> And to why are you watching me?



Because you're making up a lot of lost time, and I don't like it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 3, 2008)

posting to see postcount

6745... not bad, not bad at all.

**


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Because you're making up a lot of lost time, and I don't like it.



How is that a bad thing? I'm just posting in the same places i do everyday 

Plaza, HoU, Fanworks, Konoha graphics studio, shops i work in..., and some others...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2008)

This place has changed so much 

I almost feel like a newb


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 3, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How is that a bad thing? I'm just posting in the same places i do everyday
> 
> Plaza, HoU, Fanworks, Konoha graphics studio, shops i work in..., and some others...



Don't mind me, I'm just bitching and complaining. 



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This place has changed so much
> 
> I almost feel like a newb



LOL Kira.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 4, 2008)

Sup Zaxxie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

man this place went downhill fast


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

4400....


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 4, 2008)

Bah ... the cool kids have less posts


----------



## -18 (Mar 4, 2008)

Im on my way to be a Jounin


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmmm.......I see no rank here.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

What the hell happened to your titles Zax?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> What the hell happened to your titles Zax?



Gooba happened.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Zax was doing some under the table favors for him,lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

and now my name isn't showing, they'll rue the day


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

Why Zax? I want mine gone too


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Why Zax? I want mine gone too



Might I suggest pm, then?


----------



## chrisp (Mar 4, 2008)

Evil Haruhi? That's just wrong..


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Evil Haruhi? That's just wrong..



what do you expect, he faps to her 24/7


----------



## Loki (Mar 4, 2008)

damn lol im going down with ma posts not up


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Might I suggest pm, then?



To whom? 

I see you now have two dots...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> To whom?
> 
> I see you now have two dots...



I see that you couldn't see that I had two dots to begin with.  

Gooba of course. 

@Sean: Go fap to Trebek.

@Zarigani: I prefer to refer to my set as pissed off Haruhi rather than evil Haruhi.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Zax- admit it, that's what you do all night long


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 4, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> Zax- admit it, that's what you do all night long



Why would a loli lover fap to a high school girl?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why would a loli lover fap to a high school girl?


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why would a loli lover fap to a high school girl?



true        lol


----------



## Ico (Mar 5, 2008)

Yay Special Jounin


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

lol wut             .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

When is Jinchuuriko? 6000?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats kage ;/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Thats kage ;/



So, my next rank is kage then? Just wanna know, so I can see if my non-rank will reset itself. XD


----------



## -18 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe you had a period


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

@Zaxxon: I think it just stays blank no matter what until adminfucked again.

@Twix:  just as planned.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> @Zaxxon: I think it just stays blank no matter what until adminfucked again.



I hope you're right, cause I like it this way.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

i pmed gooba for blank title too


----------



## -18 (Mar 5, 2008)

plan what?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


>



There's that emotionless smiley again. God, it scares me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

Eh um.... Actually Zaxxon is correct  6000 is Jinchurriki, then 8,000 is kage then 10,000 is hokage.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 5, 2008)

A Jinchuuriki seems better than kage...  it should be the other way around.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Eh um.... Actually Zaxxon is correct  6000 is Jinchurriki, then 8,000 is kage then 10,000 is hokage.



The most updated of the lists in this thread, doesn't even list Jinchuuriki, though.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

Zaxxon, i know pretty much every single post rank there is and the number of posts you need to obtain it. Just ask if ya need help


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

foxspirit has no life so NF is basically hsi entire life


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> foxspirit has no life so NF is basically hsi entire life



I have no life either but seriously, what the hell?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

I do have a life for your uknown info  I just read whats on the forum and not Spam it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I do have a life for your uknown info  I just read whats on the forum and not Spam it



I never actually said that you have no life.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, i think i know that  

It was going towards the "Kiing of NF"...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL SPAM <3          .


u know i wuv u foxxy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 6, 2008)

spammers                    .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

4500


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 6, 2008)

I forgot mine. I think its like 2300?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 6, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> I forgot mine. I think its like 2300?



You're off by 1000.


----------



## S-ClassItachi (Mar 6, 2008)

a very small 7 : * (


----------



## Totitos (Mar 6, 2008)

3K here I come.............again


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

Hehe... come Totitos! You can do it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 6, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe... *come Totitos*! You can do it



LOL. DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 6, 2008)

Zaxxon why do you always think so dirty


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

Hehe... Why did he get banned?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 6, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Zaxxon why do you always think so dirty



How are you still posting?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 6, 2008)

HAHAHA Zaxx 


FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe...* come Totitos*! You can do it


Sure why not 


KiiNG Of NF said:


> Zaxxon why do you always think so dirty



LOL B&


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

^LOL Kisame.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Mar 7, 2008)

Posting after Zaxxon.


YES!


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 7, 2008)

wow, that ass known as King of NF and a bunch of other people were B&


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, i saw that a couple days ago as well... Some of them are meaning to get banned, however i don't know about the rest of them.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 7, 2008)

They got B& for hijacking a CB thread 

Time to get 4K


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats on the 3000 (again)


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 7, 2008)

they were spamming the shit out of the what can you conclude about the user above you thread


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 7, 2008)

huh? i just got 6000 and i should be kage no? but now i'm jinchuuriki


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Hehe... the rules have changed buddy  You hit Kage when you hit 8,000.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, but i looked at the updated user ranks!!!! lol. anyways, not really a big deal. i just thought i was special.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, they haven't updated the front page in a long while... 

You're still special  You're a lot higher than me.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, look at your join date, look at mine.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

You do have a point, yet you still get more power than me.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

What's it for Zax?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

You're honour, I propose to the jury that the defendent is using haxxing skills to up his post count!! 


Nah, I'm fooling dude. How are ya?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 7, 2008)

i was sitting at like 5970 for about 3 months or something, lol, i barely posted for about a year, you two will surpass my post count soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You're honour, I propose to the jury that the defendent is using haxxing skills to up his post count!!
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm fooling dude. How are ya?



I'm doing good Zax  I'm catching up as well  4600 Posts


Keyser S?ze said:


> i was sitting at like 5970 for about 3 months or something, lol, i barely posted for about a year, you two will surpass my post count soon.



Perhaps  Just make a goal and you will eventually hit it and you will feel good.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 7, 2008)

zax is just being an ass as usual


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> zax is just being an ass as usual



I see no assholery. All I see is Connery fagottry.


----------



## IownU (Mar 7, 2008)

wats a Torture Specialist


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 8, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I see no assholery. All I see is Zaxxon fagottry.



lol



IownU said:


> wats a Torture Specialist


----------



## chrisp (Mar 8, 2008)

So close to Luminary. Only 800 rep points short.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, how did that guy get 3 red bars? lol. 800? here's a little help bro.


----------



## Scarface (Mar 8, 2008)

well i guess i better get started


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL                 .


----------



## chrisp (Mar 8, 2008)

Lol, he got the red reps.

Was it you Zaxxon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey 4800.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys I'm back


----------



## Ari (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello King, welcome back.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

Allen!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 8, 2008)

BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

lol. I heard what you were talking about me about my banning       .


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

WAIT WTF JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

wtf lol... this is mad confusing.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey can someone lead me to the rep title list


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

wth             . You're like a senior member and you don't know where dat is?       .


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 9, 2008)

I did cause i used to check it alot but i forgot where it is


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

its in the FAQ .


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 9, 2008)

Thankyou and do ik you from somewhere on the forum


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 9, 2008)

Then how do people customise their ranks?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Then how do people customise their ranks?



Customize rep ranks can only be requested through Admins. And they're usually given as prizes for winning certain contests.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 9, 2008)

Scarface said:


> well i guess i better get started



              .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 9, 2008)

Howdy ho, folks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

Heyy Zax


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 9, 2008)

Yo, Fox dude! How's it hangin?

GNARLY, Let's shoot the curl! 


(god, I'm bored. XD)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm doing just fine 

Just going to get to 4700 today... i hope


----------



## chrisp (Mar 9, 2008)

I feel power surging inside me!

Luminary!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

Good for you Zarigani


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

4700


----------



## Gecka (Mar 9, 2008)

I didn't know what this thread was for until now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats for you Gecka


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 9, 2008)

Gecka you're too slow


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Im on my way for 1,500 posts


----------



## Jio-Kun (Mar 9, 2008)

Sayo said:


> Admin = KnK = female
> most posts = sayoko = female
> guys have nothing to say in this mather



aha... thats funny...
but also true.....


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2008)

1100 is the goal


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I'll be putting this in my Laptop


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 10, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Customize rep ranks can only be requested through Admins. And they're usually given as prizes for winning certain contests.



Thanks Kira


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 10, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Gecka you're too slow



LOL. Seriously.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

lol posting to see my post


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

50 posts have been done today! Hopefully 50 more tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 10, 2008)

I like your set fox


----------



## Ari (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally, 1000 posts.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2008)

Good for you Allen

Go for the top now, aim for 1 Million posts like TWF


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2008)

This talk about post ranks is getting to be quite tedious. Don't we have anything more important to talk about?


----------



## Loki (Mar 11, 2008)

ya like bringing back the Senior thread


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 11, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> This talk about post ranks is getting to be quite tedious. Don't we have anything more important to talk about?



geez, you should already know the answer to that question my friend


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

Zax, i would watch out, i've hit 4800


----------



## chrisp (Mar 11, 2008)

We could talk about rep. I'm addicted to the green stuff. We should all share it just like Kelso, Eric, Hyde and the rest of the gang do.

Luminary


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 11, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Zax, i would watch out, i've hit 4800



damn spammer


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL Sean.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Zaxxon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL @ name.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)

WHATS WRONG WITH MY NAME? .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> WHATS WRONG WITH MY NAME? .



Did I say there was something wrong with it?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)

You like it don't you, you dirty dog


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> You like it don't you, you dirty dog



_LOVE IT_.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 12, 2008)

talk about super gay


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi. Long time no see. XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 12, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> Hi. Long time no see. XD



yes it has


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 12, 2008)

My net got cut off. XD


----------



## JohnIan97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue said:


> Because there was confusion, the actual list of user ranks and post requirements:
> 
> Academy Student---*0  *
> Rookie-------------* 50 	*
> ...



HOW CAN YOU POST THREADS?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnIan97 said:


> HOW CAN YOU POST THREADS?



 .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnIan97 said:


> HOW CAN YOU POST THREADS?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 12, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> My net got cut off. XD



well that sucks donkey balls


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnIan97 said:


> HOW CAN YOU POST THREADS?



Don't worry about it, we don't want you making threads anyways.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 12, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Don't worry about it, we don't want you making threads anyways.



I just lol'd in my pants


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 13, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I just lol'd in my pants



Thats sad. Not getting enough action Sean?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 13, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Thats sad. Not getting enough action Sean?



I was getting plenty with your momma last night


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

You must be a busy man, Sean.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> You must be a busy man, Sean.



just ask your momma,lol


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 13, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> just ask your momma,lol



If my mom was screwing sean connery, I'dd throw her a party


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 13, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> If my mom was screwing sean connery, I'dd throw her a party



and I was just at her house too,lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

4900 

100 more until 5000!


----------



## Totitos (Mar 13, 2008)

^ you damn spammer


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want to see a real spammer check this member out  Check out his posts, join date and posts per day...

Omnistrifes goes har


----------



## Totitos (Mar 13, 2008)

I take back what I just told you, that guy takes the cake.


----------



## Table (Mar 13, 2008)

....wow, haha


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> If you want to see a real spammer check this member out  Check out his posts, join date and posts per day...
> 
> other thread is here



damn spammer


----------



## Safiir (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice ranks n can I ask, is there a member with 65 000 posts already?


----------



## Safiir (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> If you want to see a real spammer check this member out  Check out his posts, join date and posts per day...
> 
> 1


 OMG, that's a real spammer :amazed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2008)

Safiir said:


> Nice ranks n can I ask, is there a member with 65 000 posts already?



~Kira Yamato~ ?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ~Kira Yamato~ ?


And he shows no signs of stopping.


----------



## Felt (Mar 14, 2008)

TWF will catch Kira X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Kallen said:


> TWF will catch Kira X3



Hmm... i have a bigger feeling for Cham Cham


----------



## Alex (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> If you want to see a real spammer check this member out  Check out his posts, join date and posts per day...
> 
> link



holy shit!!  Now that's a spammer for ya:thumb

I'm sorta close to examiner...


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 14, 2008)

Everlost said:


> holy shit!!  Now that's a spammer for ya:thumb
> 
> I'm sorta close to rectal examiner...





lol                .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

5000 posts!


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 14, 2008)

damn you Fox, you'll rue the day


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5000 posts!


Damn yo, maybe you're the one people should watch out for.


----------



## Safiir (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok then can someone give meh a link to that user named kira? I'm just curios how a human can have so much.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

Safiir said:


> Ok then can someone give meh a link to that user named kira? I'm just curios how a human can have so much.



 Kabuto/Shizune FC


----------



## Safiir (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> Kabuto/Shizune FC


 WTF?? Is she crazy or somethin?:amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

Safiir said:


> WTF?? Is she crazy or somethin?:amazed



Kira's a dude


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5000 posts!



HAHAHA! Fuck you.



Sean Connery said:


> Kira's a dude



LOL.


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2008)

only 10 posts more till 50 posts more


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

Loki said:


> only 10 posts more till 50 posts more



Nani?                   XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 15, 2008)

Hehe.... Kira is a girl


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe.... Kira is a girl



WTF


----------



## Safiir (Mar 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe.... Kira is a girl


 lol, a girl is so interested in Naruto that she got 57, 000 posts in a fan forum?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep  There are a bunch of girls in the staff...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehe.... Kira is a girl



By joe, I've been spotted


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 15, 2008)

It seems you have


----------



## Dragra (Mar 15, 2008)

wow i have a long way to go


----------



## Safiir (Mar 15, 2008)

Dragra said:


> wow i have a long way to go


 Meh 2. But the posts are not so important, the important is to have fun


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

Dragra said:


> wow i have a long way to go



When post # becomes a goal, it's no longer fun. Just have fun on NF and enjoy it the fullest. Or at least have as much fun as humanly possible on the internet


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> By joe, I've been spotted



By joe, you got that sig pic from 4chan, didn't you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> By joe, you got that sig pic from 4chan, didn't you?



I've had that pic on my hard drive for almost two months and just decided "what the hell" and used it for a sig since I was getting bored with my current set xD


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I've had that pic on my hard drive for almost two months and just decided "what the hell" and used it for a sig since I was getting bored with my current set xD



LOL. Looks good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

^Of...course, I was going for style with this set


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2008)

And man, have you got style.


----------



## Dragra (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> When post # becomes a goal, it's no longer fun. Just have fun on NF and enjoy it the fullest. Or at least have as much fun as humanly possible on the internet


I never said it was my goal i'm just stating how i have a long way to go and how big of a n00b i am. why would i join if i didn't want to have fun?


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> When post # becomes a goal, it's no longer fun. Just have fun on NF and enjoy it the fullest. Or at least have as much fun as humanly possible on the internet



true, thats why i dont have much posts, cause only FC and anime is fun ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2008)

Seizure inducing cat sig...giving me migraines


----------



## Loki (Mar 15, 2008)

Heeh yeah its a little harsh but i like cats <3 


that why i have em ;D


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

Loki said:


> Heeh yeah its a little harsh but i like cats <3
> 
> 
> that why i have em ;D




*Neko Koneko

Give me piece of mind.*​


----------



## ghostalexc (Mar 16, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Seizure inducing cat sig...giving me migraines


u have 57,000+. i envy u

i was always curious on the rep rankings.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 16, 2008)

This is cat related.... I think.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

RodMack said:


> This is cat related.... I think.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## RodMack (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Safiir (Mar 16, 2008)

ppl, aren't u spaming?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

Safiir said:


> ppl, aren't u spaming?



lol


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Moritaka (Mar 16, 2008)

Loki, your siggy pwns all.


----------



## Loki (Mar 16, 2008)

its flashy ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

5100 posts


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5100 posts


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL. Tis a good movie, Space Balls.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL. Tis a good movie, Space Balls.



check your rep


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> check your rep



You forgot to youtube tag it. Otherwise it's just words, and the link doesn't work.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You forgot to youtube tag it. Otherwise it's just words, and the link doesn't work.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQiC_4kbVlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, that was a funny part, sean.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

I am still waiting for G4 to air the animated seires

I still love this part


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice list of ranks  Thought, the only thing that I want to get them is because my avatar can be biger.


----------



## FlameHazel (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm only just above 100....meh....that's what happens when you're a fanclub addict >_<


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 17, 2008)

Torture specialist !


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> I'm only just above 100....meh....that's what happens when you're a fanclub addict >_<



You know.......I am too. XD


----------



## Cenyane (Mar 17, 2008)

GENIN


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

Anbu Naruto11o said:


> GENIN



you have a long way to go n00b


----------



## Cenyane (Mar 17, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you have a long way to go n00b



heh


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 17, 2008)

lvl up

+2 sense of worth

-1 sex appeal


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> lvl up
> 
> +2 sense of worth
> 
> -1 sex appeal


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

lol


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 17, 2008)

Is this like a spam thread then?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Is this like a spam thread then?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 17, 2008)

. . .



slow moving.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 17, 2008)

I never been here, except that one time Byakuya came here.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

who else beside me wants to bang this chick


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 17, 2008)

5200...........


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5200...........



damn    you


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, really aren't u spaming?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 18, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> who else beside me wants to bang this chick


She isn't even for raping, gimme a loli ( a  nice, one) ( if u know what a loli and hentai is lol)


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sean Connery; I would. 

Then I could say that I had teh sexx with Revy.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 18, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> She isn't even for raping, gimme a loli ( a  nice, one) ( if u know what a loli and hentai is lol)



Oh wow. I may have just met my apprentice.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 18, 2008)

A Mini-Zaxxon?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 18, 2008)

Dick Missile said:


> A Mini-Zaxxon?



Mini-Me? 


I like that. I like that a lot.


----------



## DemonDragon000 (Mar 18, 2008)

The world can't handle that


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 18, 2008)

The little girls can't handle it          .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 18, 2008)

DemonDragon000 said:


> The world can't handle that



LOL Beth.


----------



## Ari (Mar 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh wow. I may have just met my apprentice.



ohgodplsno


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh wow. I may have just met my apprentice.


 Apprentice for pervertness?  Teach meh, or maybe raping


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 18, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Mini-Me?
> 
> 
> I like that. I like that a lot.



stop humping the laser Mini Me


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm almost a ANBU Recruit, I'm so cool! (:


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 19, 2008)

Dj. said:


> I'm almost a ANBU Recruit, I'm so cool! (:



you might want to check your reps, cause with that red, you ain't cool


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2008)

Let's see how long this 4,900 will last.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 19, 2008)

^ It won't last for long. XD


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

^ I finally surpassed you!!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Lol I thought I posted here at first.

Anyway, I'll be at the next rank by Sunday. What is the 8k now? Kage?


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasuke' said:


> ^ I finally surpassed you!!


Just because I took a few months off... X3


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 19, 2008)

I took 4 months so shut up!!


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 19, 2008)

Not fair. >.>


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> ^ It won't last for long. XD



It lasted.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 19, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> ^ It won't last for long. XD





Sasuke' said:


> ^ I finally surpassed you!!





Qrαhms said:


> Just because I took a few months off... X3





Sasuke' said:


> I took 4 months so shut up!!



I surpassed the both of you, so there


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2008)

So far I've been able to stay over 8,000. Maybe it's because I've been a bit more active than before when I was hardly active, like once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2008)

w00t, only 97 more posts. LOL


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 20, 2008)

Almost 800.

I'm so far from you people...


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Almost 800.
> 
> I'm so far from you people...


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 20, 2008)

You don't intimidate me Sean Connery! 

I'm going to go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 20, 2008)

Stfyu Seanm .


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> You don't intimidate me Sean Connery!
> 
> I'm going to go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 20, 2008)

Why are you in a car crying with owned below your head?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> Why are you in a car crying with owned below your head?



that was meant for you


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I surpassed the both of you, so there


Just you wait.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> Just you wait.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

hay guys 

just thought you wanted to see a real post rank lol

i'm j/k i have no life


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 20, 2008)

ppl, I'm gonna rape now ....


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hay guys
> 
> just thought you wanted to see a real post rank lol
> 
> i'm j/k i have no life


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 20, 2008)

No real life...sad.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 20, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> No real life...sad.


 Yeah, but at least he has some posts here


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 20, 2008)

That's true.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 20, 2008)

Qrαhms said:


> That's true.


 Well.... I'm far away from all of you here... anyway


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 20, 2008)

Shut your mouth, n00b.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

Been a little slow these past few days...


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 20, 2008)

how did u guys make it to 5,000+ O_O


----------



## RodMack (Mar 21, 2008)

uchiha-clan said:


> how did u guys make it to 5,000+ O_O


We have our methods.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

my method was to spam the telegrams section a lot

others rely on the battledome

nf cafe can be good too


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Shut your mouth, n00b.



kiss my


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 21, 2008)

RodMack said:


> We have our methods.



Indeed 


5300


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 21, 2008)

Even with the method, I find it hard to past even 2k.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> 5300



damn spammer


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2008)

4919 eh?


hmm.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 4919 eh?
> 
> 
> hmm.



slacking off again


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2008)

I would be talking if I were you, Sean.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

if it wasn't for that mod fuck that vash and Harlita pulled I probally would of surpassed you by now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 21, 2008)

4,925. Thank you, and good night.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 4,925. Thank you, and good night.



you'll be back, they all come back


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

5400 :WOW  .


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you'll be back, they all come back


 Dude , tell me now, about all of you're posts. Are they all form this thread? Because I don't see any other of your posts in the other categories.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5400 :WOW  .


Ohhhooo how the hell do u get them so fast?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 22, 2008)

540.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Ohhhooo how the hell do u get them so fast?


I'm just cool like that


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm just cool like that


No, I mean do u have some methods or something? Spaming somewhere?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 22, 2008)

He believes.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL Bya. XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe 


I just post wherever my NF heart desires


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I believe
> 
> 
> I just post wherever my NF heart desires



You've got a strong heart, man.


----------



## Loki (Mar 22, 2008)

Zaxx why do you still keep on posting you don't have a rank anyway 


<3


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol what is this place?


----------



## Loki (Mar 22, 2008)

You can talk about ranks and post Tifa <3


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Kage.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 22, 2008)

Ohhh... well if blender posts where counting i would be like.... ermm God or something


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm just cool like that



oh jeez


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you'll be back, they all come back



Sean connery, what's your secret for awseomeneS??


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Sean connery, what's your secret for awseomeneS??



odd as it may be, I really don't have an answer for that


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> odd as it may be, I really don't have an answer for that



Is it the cereals? Or is it sheer pedigree


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Is it the cereals? Or is it sheer pedigree



it's a mystery my friend


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 22, 2008)

Loki said:


> Zaxx why do you still keep on posting you don't have a rank anyway
> 
> 
> <3



Cause they are still milestones, man.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Cause they are still milestones, man.



I just lol'd


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably going to hit 5500 tonight


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Probably going to hit 5500 tonight



damn you


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh ure crazy.... I mean about the posts. Foxspirit, how much time do u get left to NF forums?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Oh ure crazy.... I mean about the posts. Foxspirit, how much time do u get left to NF forums?



lol


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol


 What's so funny, I rly ask


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> What's so funny, I rly ask



n00b


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

60 more posts. LOL


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> n00b


U rly think so???  
 U just haven't seen meh in some other forums, but I feel like I'm gaining posts slower here, than other places. 
Like Anakin said: Don't u the fuck underestimate meh!!!


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 60 more posts. LOL


Go for it


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> U rly think so???
> U just haven't seen meh in some other forums, but I feel like I'm gaining posts slower here, than other places.
> Like Anakin said: Don't u the fuck underestimate meh!!!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

I see a n00b named Sean Connery who can't think of his own comebacks, and so tiredly keeps using overused images to pathetically insult people.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I see a n00b named Sean Connery who can't think of his own comebacks, and so tiredly keeps using overused images to pathetically insult people.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

^Thus proving my fucking point.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ^Thus proving my fucking point.



oh go pull the stick out of your ass


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention his insults suck as well.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

god you must be on the wrag this month


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I forgot to mention his insults suck as well.


 I was gonna say that.....


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Next stop, 2100 posts


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

I love u 2.... want me to rape u?


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> I love u 2.... want me to rape u?



How bout me?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> Next stop, 2100 posts



I was scrambling to become Jounin before becoming a Senior Member. WTH?!


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> How bout me?


Yah, why not, but just 1 question: Are u a boy or a girl? Anyway it doesn't matter to meh.I rapi-rape every 1


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I was scrambling to become Jounin before becoming a Senior Member. WTH?!



I have  more than 5k rep points, but I don't want to join the seniors they won't believe that I have enough points, they rejected me once



Beelgarion said:


> Yah, why not, but just 1 question: Are u a boy or a girl? Anyway it doesn't matter to meh.I rapi-rape every 1



Im a guy, how bout you?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> I have  more than 5k rep points, but I don't want to join the seniors they won't believe that I have enough points, they rejected me once



Dude, you NEED 6 months membership.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> Im a guy, how bout you?


 How can I rape, if i'm not a guy?  lol. Course I'm a guy. Shall we?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Dude, you NEED 6 months membership.


I'd like to be a senior, because I can have my avatar bigger


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> How can I rape, if i'm not a guy?  lol. Course I'm a guy. Shall we?



Gross, but secks is only for failures


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Dude, you NEED 6 months membership.



yeah, I just try to join


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> yeah, I just try to join



try reading the requirments next time


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> try reading the requirments next time



blow your head


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> blow your head



go blow yourself


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> Gross, but secks is only for failures


lol, like I care 
Sorry for teh sig, I was joking with a guy in some other anime forums. OK, I'll go eat.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

If only I could . . .


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If only I could . . .



in a sick way that would be funny


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> go blow yourself



go blow your mom



Beelgarion said:


> lol, like I care
> Sorry for teh sig, I was joking with a guy in some other anime forums. OK, I'll go eat.



lol, a guy for a sig


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> go blow your mom
> 
> 
> 
> lol, a guy for a sig



your mom blew me last night


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> in a sick way that would be funny



Saturday Night Live, Will Farell scetch, right?


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

lies, my parents are dead long time ago, sucka


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Saturday Night Live, Will Farell scetch, right?



what ever you say


----------



## -18 (Mar 23, 2008)

lol, no Jay Lenno


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, no Jay Lenno



Wait are you saying I'm wrong? ok whatever. XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> damn you






Beelgarion said:


> Oh ure crazy.... I mean about the posts. Foxspirit, how much time do u get left to NF forums?



Not that much time actually  Probably 3-4 hours a day (depends if i get up in the morning to do so...) Then i usually get on right after school. Weekends are different though 


~Zaxxon~ said:


> 60 more posts. LOL



Get it today! 


~Zaxxon~ said:


> I was scrambling to become Jounin before becoming a Senior Member. WTH?!



Lol.... I had more than 3000 posts when i became a senior member... and that was in the beginning of February


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Lol.... I had more than 3000 posts when i became a senior member... and that was in the beginning of February



*You:* Obtained Senior Membership in Feb 08, with 3,000+ posts.

*Me:* Obtained Senior Membership in Jan 07, with 1,400 posts.


*FUCK!! *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

At least you obtained senior membership a year before me


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

That just means I slacked off for most of 07.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Hehee... i guess so  I mean, by the time i've been on for a full year (August 2nd) i'll probably have over 10,000 (and my 2008 goal is 10,000 ).


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 23, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hehee... i guess so  I mean, by the time i've been on for a full year (August 2nd) i'll probably have over 10,000 (and my 2008 goal is 10,000 ).



damn you, you'll rue the day, and rue it you shall


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 23, 2008)

How about some more belief.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 23, 2008)

4958. For now . . .


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 23, 2008)

3000 will happen for me someday


----------



## Totitos (Mar 23, 2008)

I will never reach 4 K if I keep up like this


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 23, 2008)

you really need to stop posting in threads that get trashed 


cause losing posts cuts your rep power and we can't have that now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

5500 has been reached by tonight (as planned ).


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5500 has been reached by tonight (as planned ).


Damn yo, where the hell do you go that you reach your goals quickly?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Damn yo, where the hell do you go that you reach your goals quickly?



I think he is paying a S-mod to up his post count


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

He don't seem like a suck-up, ass-kisser, yes-guy or whatever.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> He don't seem like a suck-up, ass-kisser, yes-guy or whatever.



it's probally a back alley deal paid in cash so there is no paper trail


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2008)

why don't you believe some more


----------



## Loki (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2008)

24 hr


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 24, 2008)

50 more posts. w00t


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 24, 2008)

I rly wanna rape right now


----------



## Loki (Mar 24, 2008)

no u lie!! its 49-x from now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Damn yo, where the hell do you go that you reach your goals quickly?



Hmm... i just post where i usually post... Fanworks, Library, HoU, Konoha Graphics studio, the shops i work in 


I also believe


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmm... i just post where i usually post... Fanworks, Library, HoU, Konoha Graphics studio, the shops i work in
> 
> 
> I also believe


Maybe I should start believing more, but I'm too lazy to do that. 

On well, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol, alright do it your way then


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Legendary ninja soon 

i like that


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Get it today Yuki 


I shall reach 5600 today!


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Get it today Yuki
> 
> 
> I shall reach 5600 today!



damn you               .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

I will


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going to get to Squad Leader and quit.


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 25, 2008)

One day, I will become a rookie....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

I became a rookie on my first day as well


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I became a rookie on my first day as well



I became chunnin on my first day. 

(Just from one thread, too. XD)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Well look at me now


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I became a rookie on my first day as well


 Ure faster than the others, god damn it. Why am I not so fast...


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

I rly wanna rape some 1 right now. Any volunteers?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> I rly wanna rape some 1 right now. Any volunteers?



If you had volunteers, it wouldn't be rape now would it?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If you had volunteers, it wouldn't be rape now would it?


 Think so?  Just tell meh,  do u want?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

And.... Zaxxon, I 'm gonna rep u because u did that to meh a few times. And I don't mean "rape", I mean +rep


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Think so?  Just tell meh,  do u want?



You are a guy, no?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You are a guy, no?


Yah, are u?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Yah, are u?



Indeed, good sir.


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2008)

U both look like cute girls tho 

Zaxxon <3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> U both look like cute girls tho
> 
> Zaxxon <3



A girl who likes seeing panty shots of 10 year old anime girls? A lesbian....and lolicon? 


LOL Loki. <3


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Indeed, good sir.


 Do u know what the:
*
do?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> U both look like cute girls tho
> 
> Zaxxon <3



quoted for the truth, sowwy :3


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> A girl who likes seeing panty shots of 10 year old anime girls? A lesbian....and lolicon?
> 
> 
> LOL Loki. <3


 It's called loli 
I like raping lolis, they are between 12 and 18, even younger. They're asses are sooo tiny and little  And like that kind


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

seems like little boys have pervy and pedo tendencies 


i see...


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> seems like little boys have pervy and pedo tendencies
> 
> 
> i see...


U rly think I'm a lil boy?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> It's called loli
> I like raping lolis, they are between 12 and 18, even younger. They're asses are sooo tiny and little  And like that kind





1.) I already said lolicon.

2.) I KNOW THAT ALREADY! (Plus 18 is kinda pushing it.)

3.) Obviously you're newb enough not to know of my loli lusts on NF.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

no, i was talking 'bout Zax


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 1.) I already said lolicon.
> 
> 2.) I KNOW THAT ALREADY! (Plus 18 is kinda pushing it.)
> 
> 3.) Obviously you're newb enough not to know of my loli lusts on NF.


  I'm not a n0ob.
 And why didn't u just tell loli? Anyway...... I like ya


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> no, i was talking 'bout Zax



About 16/17 when I first realized it. I'm 18 now.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Zax, fast get 5000 posts ure so near.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol Zax, she lieks yu 


i see action soon


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Lol Zax, she lieks yu
> 
> 
> i see action soon


 I'm a  boy  if u mean meh


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

you're a girl 

stalking Zax 


I see Luoki


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you're a girl
> 
> stalking Zax
> 
> ...


If he/she is rly a girl.......  I'm getting her right now in my hands


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

zax is a guy 


don't tell me you'd also turn ghey for him


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> zax is a guy
> 
> 
> don't tell me you'd also turn ghey for him


Oh shit.... I thought that he's a girl...... and could u write "gay" the right way? 
I rly had hopes..... anyway, I'll rape him again


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Here, here, heeeerreeee , Zax-kun.... here boy, I'm waitin for yaaaaa


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

you really are a girl 
with ghey tendencies


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> U rly think I'm a lil boy?



lol i was hoping you where..i think its cute when little boys think dirty  


____________________-

Yuki <3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> lol i was hoping you where..i think its cute when little boys think dirty
> 
> 
> ____________________-
> ...



Hey loff ..

how's ya? Long time no see pek


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> lol i was hoping you where..i think its cute when little boys think dirty
> 
> 
> ____________________-
> ...


 Hehe.... too bad I'm not a lil boy, I'm a big perv


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

big boy big perv 

i can't stand it D:


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> big boy big perv
> 
> i can't stand it D:


 Anyway, I'm here, don't lose hope..... don't feer meh, u'll want more of this,


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey loff ..
> 
> how's ya? Long time no see pek



good, just a little sleepy...

and you?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

I give up 
and let's not spam this so much, i don't want warnings 


Edit: Loklok, i'll talk to you on msn <3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> and let's not spam this so much, i don't want warnings



This whole thread is spammed to death anyway.


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2008)

Just like the Senior member thread 

u was there that time Zaxx?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's were I met you, Neko, pajamas, and lots of other win people.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 25, 2008)

hey, you both joined before me


----------



## Loki (Mar 25, 2008)

yes 

and now its closed 

but we still friends<3


Yuki, u missed a lot but its good that your here now! =D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

5600 posts      .


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5600 posts      .



wrong Jack-o

says 5599


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol im Elite Jounin now


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all   Sup?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 26, 2008)

*4969*




EDIT: awwww the joke's over. XD


----------



## -18 (Mar 26, 2008)

my next stop is missing-nin, can I get that today?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm slowly getting to 8100.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm getting closer to 3 k


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm getting closer to 6000


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm getting closer to 6000



damn you


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2008)

come on sean connery, dont give up.



Tifa said:


> Lol im Elite Jounin now



sure.... elite already, ho wouldnt be elite with a pair of those?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> sure.... elite already, ho wouldnt be elite with a pair of those?



LOL. 



I'm getting closer.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 27, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm getting closer to 6000


Still a bit far from 9000. Vegeta ain't breaking his scouter yet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2008)

w00t.....I'm giving myself seizures. @__@


----------



## RodMack (Mar 27, 2008)

Not as effective as that Japanese show on The Simpsons (when the Simpsons went to Japan) that gives them seizures.


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 27, 2008)

Zax.... your sigy is scraying mehhhhh.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Zax.... your sigy is scraying mehhhhh.



Rin-chan ain't scary. She's a loli. 

Dancing Pedo-bear kinda scares me though.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 27, 2008)

That dancing banana scares me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2008)

They took it away.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm so slow with posting


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL. With only 4 posts left before 5000, I'mma log off. XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 27, 2008)

Get those last four


----------



## ZeroBlack (Mar 27, 2008)

wow ive got my work cut out
must begin!!!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> LOL. With only 4 posts left before 5000, I'mma log off. XD


You lazy bum.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

atlast, missing-nin


----------



## Evangeline (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> atlast, missing-nin



lol.

I've only gotten 1000.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Evangeline said:


> lol.
> 
> I've only gotten 1000.



lol, I post more slower since I made the republic, I have almost 1100 posts in the republic


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

4,999

I'm scared, and mildy turned on.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 28, 2008)

Let's believe.


----------



## Qrαhms (Mar 28, 2008)

Screenshot of 5k, pwease. xD


----------



## San-ichi-san (Mar 28, 2008)

Who the hell is going to have 65k posts?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

DING DING DING


5000.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol, I think can't get the 2.5k post


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

It took me 1 year, 8 months, and 2 days to obtain it, though.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol, but I'll try to have a 5k posts before the end of the year


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats Zax X3X3


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 28, 2008)

San-ichi-san said:


> Who the hell is going to have 65k posts?


this

as long as he keeps posting he'll get there


and congrats zax


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Mar 28, 2008)

Yea, congrats to the people who reached the level with _k.

Arrgghh... how many posts do I have?

Why zero???

Is this board's posts are not included in the post count?

I'm just CURIOUS. I'm not a friggin' n00b.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sean Connery bastard, I see you lurking


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 28, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> DING DING DING
> 
> 
> 5000.



you filthy e-whore


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

what if he's lurking? 

hey sean


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 28, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what if he's lurking?
> 
> hey sean



lurking, wtf, I just logged in a few minutes ago


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol, nothing

fuck, I feel bored here in NF


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, nothing
> 
> fuck, I feel bored here in NF



since you live in North Korea, go pay Kim Jong Il a visit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lurking, wtf, I just logged in a few minutes ago



haha, and you just came here? 

that means Twix dragged you, huh?


----------



## Kiba (Mar 28, 2008)

long...long...way.... to 1,000


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> since you live in North Korea, go pay Kim Jong Il a visit



fuck yah, if I live in N. Korea I have no idea about internet and cellphone, even Yuri Gagarin and Neil Armstrong


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow I am already up to Genin already.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

300+ posts to go, and then Im an Elite Jounin already


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> this
> 
> as long as he keeps posting he'll get there
> 
> ...



Kira is a girl 



Congrats Zax


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Kira is a girl


yeah...you keep thinking that


----------



## F?xSp?r?t (Mar 28, 2008)

lol yea right...


----------



## Loki (Mar 28, 2008)

yees i made some posts X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 28, 2008)

yay for Lokilkoki X3X3X3


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

F?xSp?r?t said:


> lol yea right...



lol, ""


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Kira is a girl



Hell no.



F?xSp?r?t said:


> lol yea right...



LOL. another one.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol, almost 2.2k


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, almost 2.2k



anata dake wa tokubestu dakara . . .


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Im not japanese


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> Im not japanese



I said:

"Because you are special . . ."


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> yeah...you keep thinking that



No, that is a fact


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't understand nihongo or other japanese dialects


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> I can't understand nihongo or other japanese dialects



I don't know it either, I'm mearly quoting lyrics from the DearS OP.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Konichiwa bitches.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Konichiwa bitches.



shibal


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> shibal


What the hell did you just say?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> shibal



anata ga nozomu koto wa subete wakarimasu


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxcj6VzQeQ0[/YOUTUBE]




I think that's what you're talking about Zaxxon


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

You could have just clicked my sig.


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yeah I see, lol, my got beef link is the best

how can you put the link in the image?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 28, 2008)

Twix said:


> oh yeah I see, lol, my got beef link is the best
> 
> how can you put the link in the image?



[*URL=http://youtube.com/watch?v=eVi0bDbtRZg][*IMG]http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj279/Hisakesan/ZaxxonDearSSig.png[/IMG][/URL]

except without the stars


----------



## -18 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh I see, lol, Im thinking about another rick roll


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Fox, are u the hell crazy??? How do u get those fuckin posts so fast??????????? I mean, I stay in the forums for about 6-7 hours, and I'm still not as fast as u... god damn it!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

^ yeah, i know that too 
but he's nothing D:
i have 2 friends, Maxymilian and Denji that have over 12.000 posts each one . they post like hell D:
i can barely make 3,4 posts a day D:


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

At least u have some posts, and I  know maxymilian, he's got some posts 2


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, but i joined in july, and you join in march this year 

what do you expect now?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, but i joined in july, and you join in march this year
> 
> what do you expect now?


I know.... time, everything comes with time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

haha, though, i've seen january or february users that have 2000 posts + 

look at Twix


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

There was one which was registered in january and have got 5000 already. These people have no life, they sit in the forums all day and night


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Fox, are u the hell crazy??? How do u get those fuckin posts so fast??????????? I mean, I stay in the forums for about 6-7 hours, and I'm still not as fast as u... god damn it!



I think he is doing some  under the desk stuff for pek, and in return he gives him a post count boost,lol


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Test........


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Test........



lol  n00b


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> lol  n00b


 Rly think so?  I luv yyaaa *hugs*


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Rly think so?  I luv yyaaa *hugs*



I know your a guy, and get the hell away from me, don't make me use this on you


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I know your a guy, and get the hell away from me, don't make me use this on you


 It won't work on meh.....  *hug*


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> It won't work on meh.....  *hug*



then go pre occupy yourself with this then


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> then go pre occupy yourself with this then


But I want u


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Fox, are u the hell crazy??? How do u get those fuckin posts so fast??????????? I mean, I stay in the forums for about 6-7 hours, and I'm still not as fast as u... god damn it!



If you stay on that long you pretty much have no life  I've been slow these days with about 20 - 30 posts a day but I'm thinking I'll get about 50


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Mar 29, 2008)

slow progressing...  

983 posts to go,... *pant* *pant*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ^ yeah, i know that too
> but he's nothing D:
> i have 2 friends, Maxymilian and Denji that have over 12.000 posts each one . they post like hell D:
> i can barely make 3,4 posts a day D:



Where as I pretty much slacked off for a year.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

5700 reached....


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 29, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> 5700 reached....



Soon you will make Junchiriku, and everything will be grand, and the angels will sing your name in the heavens, and you shall become the ruler of our new utopia known as Foxtrotolis.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 29, 2008)

next rank at 6000 >_>


----------



## taku (Mar 29, 2008)

Genin!


----------



## -18 (Mar 29, 2008)

next stop, 2.5k


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 29, 2008)

man. its amazing how come people have like 6 thousand posts. some people have wayy over that too. but dang....so long...to...go.....ahhhhhhh lol


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Where as I pretty much slacked off for a year.


Oh you're not the only one who slacked off for a year.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Oh you're not the only one who slacked off for a year.



Yeah really.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yeah really.


I think I slacked off longer than you.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I think I slacked off longer than you.



Looks about right.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Looks about right.


It does?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

RodMack said:


> It does?



Yeah, I've seen some high post 05ers.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh. You confused me for a bit, so I wasn't sure. Boy, do I feel silly.


----------



## E (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, what is more important here, post count, or rep? 

i feel like i'm "ok" in both, but i guess i wanna inprove on the one that matters more


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

[E];15009398 said:
			
		

> ok, what is more important here, post count, or rep?



That really depends on opinion, man.

However, it takes both to have a high rep power.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)

lol ghey talkings on the previous page


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 30, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> lol ghey talkings on the previous page



yes, ghey indeed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> yes, ghey indeed



If you mean your posts, then I agree.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> If you mean your posts, then I agree.



just for that, I'm gonna boink your mother on your bed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 30, 2008)

lol 

don't start a fight now


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not good at posting, someone want to swap 5k rep for 5k postcount?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2008)

I have both high rep and high post count. 

I wouldn't give my post count up because it is hard fucking work to post consistent 30+ days for a long period of time.

Not to mention all the time spent in Blender and member FCs as well.


----------



## CROrION (Mar 30, 2008)

Hehe im here for some time now, and i don't have many posts,i mostly read


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 30, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> yes, ghey indeed


Indeed........


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

zup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> zup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



why don't you and your ghey lover Beelgarion go prance on out of here


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

fuck off sean, you're his lover, so fuck off


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> fuck off sean, you're his lover, so fuck off



that's where your wrong, now don't make me use this on you


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

I read your posts and his posts, and it seems that both of you are very sweet, now tell me who's the gay in the 2 of you?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 30, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## Loki (Mar 30, 2008)

sup Byaku


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Kallen said:


> I'm not good at posting, someone want to swap 5k rep for 5k postcount?



If only you could really do that. XD


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol, 2.5k, Im here


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

finally. 3k posts. that took forever


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

it takes you a year


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> it takes you a year



Watch it there, buddy.


----------



## Ari (Mar 30, 2008)

Finally, 1051 posts.


----------



## karaseechakra (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm only a rookie... that sucks *goes to post everywhere*


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Watch it there, buddy.



lol wut?


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> it takes you a year



sadly yes 

i really need to step up my game. i never really noticed how many people who joined after me are already jinchuuriki and above (eg: sasuke and creator)


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol wut?



Don't be mocking slow posters, mister 2000 post, 08er.


----------



## Ari (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd have 1000000k posts if chatterbox/blender posts counted.


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol, Im not mocking them


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

twix, your hurting my feelings 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Paine said:


> I'd have 1000000k posts if chatterbox/blender posts counted.



If fc/chatterbox posts counted, mine would be off the freakin charts!!!!


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

freakazoid said:


> twix, your hurting my feelings
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I don't


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

making chatter box and blender count for posts makes it too easy.


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

lol, you're from the blender?

blender is the most stinky subforum


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

freakazoid said:


> making chatter box and blender count for posts makes it too easy.



Which is why they don't count for shit.


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

exactly           .


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

I dunno why, but they hate me without reasons


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, you're from the blender?
> 
> blender is the most stinky subforum



I used to frequent the Blender. 

Hell, I owe a lot to escamoh for bringing me from 5 neg bars, to full green. 

(LOL. Old rep system kicked ass. XD)


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

you're a former-blenderite?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> you're a former-blenderite?



More or less. 

Oddly enough, in my n00b days.


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

you're still well know there, of course

especially your sets


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

Twix said:


> you're still well know there, of course
> 
> especially your sets



LOL. Really?


----------



## Spiral (Mar 30, 2008)

zaxxon has become a legend all around this forum. not only his sets, but his ingenious threads, and quasi-obsession with dawn from pokemon.

zaxxon we salute you. (atleast i do)


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL. I love you all.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't love zaxxon. But I don't hate him either.


----------



## -18 (Mar 30, 2008)

I love Zaxxon too


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 30, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I don't love zaxxon. But I don't hate him either.



Good enough for me.



Twix said:


> I love Zaxxon too



LOL suckup.


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

you're hruting my feelings

lol lol


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Ma hurtin is lovin. Ma lovin is hurtin. That's why you be laughin at mah insult. You feel meh, dawg? Cause love is painful, but love is beautiful too. 

Keep on lovin, bra. Peace.


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, poetic?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, poetic?



I was going for streetlike/Soul Train announcer/Barry White kinda thing. Came out weird, right?


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, that's the influence of Weird Al


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Fucking suburban white boys trying to be gangsta, it's fucking retarded.


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, he's funny, especially his song, Im a wigga


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, he's funny, especially his song, Im a wigga



go get a room you wanksters


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, Im sure you're a wigga too


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, Im sure you're a wigga too



nope just Irish,Italian,Scottish and Cherokee


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

you don't know what wigga is right?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> you don't know what wigga is right?



yes I know what it is  you dee dee dee


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Im not white fucker, don't yah see my location?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> Im not white fucker, don't yah see my location?



I can tell you don't watch mind of mencia, if you did you would know what a dee dee dee is, you dee dee dee


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> what the hell are you talking about?



what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sure, Comedy Central broadcasts all the way out to South Korea.
> 
> 
> Right.



go back to your pokemon hentai


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, just kidding, Im not really from N. Korea, North Koreans don't know about modern stuffs, like the internet and cellphones, they don't even know about rock music and rap music, they have no idea about Yuri Gagarin and Neil Armstrong, that's how fucked up they are, they live for their so called "great leader"


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Either stop being a retard, or shut the fuck up.



suck on my left nut


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> suck on my left nut



You slow or something?


shut



the



fuck



up


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> You slow or something?
> 
> 
> shut
> ...





geez, someone has a lot of sand in their vagina tonight


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> geez, someone has a lot of sand in their vagina tonight



Oh, I'm not speaking in your language......allow me to translate....


*DURR DURHUURRR DUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRR!!!!*


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Oh, I'm not speaking in your language......allow me to translate....
> 
> 
> *DURR DURHUURRR DUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRR!!!!*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not a believer, Sean.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I'm not a believer, Sean.


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, just like you


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, just like you



no, just like your mom


----------



## -18 (Mar 31, 2008)

but I fuck your mom last night, and your dad suck me


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Twix said:


> but I fuck your mom last night, and your dad suck me



wow, that was the worst comeback ever


----------



## Loki (Mar 31, 2008)

LOOK at my post now Zaxx muahaha!! almost 4 k!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 31, 2008)

i won Lawki


----------



## Loki (Mar 31, 2008)

T_T..thats true, well Zaxx won as well. But i'll try coming to 4k ;D


----------



## Spiral (Mar 31, 2008)

oh twix is still here 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 31, 2008)

Loki said:


> LOOK at my post now Zaxx muahaha!! almost 4 k!!!





Kamishiro Yuki said:


> i won Lawki





Loki said:


> T_T..thats true, well Zaxx won as well. But i'll try coming to 4k ;D



LOL.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 1, 2008)

YAY NEW TITLES! i think =P


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 1, 2008)

Going too slow!


----------



## -18 (Apr 1, 2008)

I become a slow poster


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing and nowhere to post. T___T


----------



## -18 (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, I own the plaza now


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2008)

Twix said:


> lol, I own the plaza now



Why do you want to? LOL


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

oh good lord


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 1, 2008)

Twix said:


> I become a slow poster




For 5 dolla i like your turtals.


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 1, 2008)

U guys should be happy, coz I don't have any posts.......


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> For 5 dolla i like your turtals.



wow, that was very super gay, just as gay as Beelgarion.lol


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> wow, that was very super gay, just as gay as Beelgarion.lol


 Seeeaannnn........ I miss yaaaaa


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 1, 2008)

200 posts.... lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Seeeaannnn........ I miss yaaaaa



go bother Zaxxon and twix, there into guys and really fruity about it


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> go bother Zaxxon and twix, there into guys and really fruity about it


  Do I always have to get the guy? Can't I rape a girl once? It's a bit more normal.... Any way, I love ya all


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

god your breaking my gaydar


----------



## -18 (Apr 1, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Why do you want to? LOL



I dunno, I just keep making threads for no reason, lol, in the month of march alone, I made more than 10 threads in the plaza, including the one they trash because of the request of that fucking [E], but my threads are still owning


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

Twix said:


> I dunno, I just keep making threads for no reason, lol, in the month of march alone, I made more than 10 threads in the plaza, including the one they trash because of the request of that fucking [E], but my threads are still owning



I can just picture you fucking your threads


----------



## -18 (Apr 1, 2008)

go fuck a clown


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I can just picture you fucking your threads



Is it me, or are your responses getting even more idiotic?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Twix said:


> go fuck a clown



your mom is more entertaining than a clown


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> your mom is more entertaining than a clown



your mom too


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 2, 2008)

lol at current convo


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> lol at current convo



quiet you, or your mother is next


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

go fuck Beelgarion


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Twix said:


> go fuck Beelgarion



that's for you and zaxxon to tag team


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Beelgarion is for yah, there's a lot proof that can be found in this thread, so go fuck him now


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Twix said:


> Beelgarion is for yah, there's a lot proof that can be found in this thread, so go fuck him now



I only do women, like your mother, your girlfriend and so on


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

so you like skinny women too?:rofl, cause my girlfriend is skinny, so you better fuck Beelgarion, the 2 of yah are meant for each other


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Twix said:


> so you like skinny women too?:rofl, cause my girlfriend is skinny, so you better fuck Beelgarion, the 2 of yah are meant for each other



I tore her up last night and your GF enjoyed it


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

oh really, Beelgarion pm today, he said you just had a small cock, my gf won't enjoy small cocks

so it's a lie


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Twix said:


> oh really, Beelgarion pm today, he said you just had a small cock, my gf won't enjoy small cocks
> 
> so it's a lie



your so full of shit


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

your mouth is so full of shit

lol, I read your blog, and I find out that your fucking mom is disable, how many times do you have sex with her?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, you black ass neg me for only 80 points what a shame


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2008)

Nothing productive going on in here. Closing it for the time being. Please get your act together


----------

